# Endur's Return to TOEE part 2



## Endur (Jun 29, 2005)

Endur's Return to TOEE part 2

Character Thread (PCs and major NPCs)
http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=120203

OOC Thread part 1
http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=120065

OOC Thread part 2
http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=138023

IC Thread part 1
http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=120587

Players
Dalamar:  Kerwyn, Dwarven Spellthief (was Suel Human)
Isida Kep'Tukari:  Craven Proudheart, Human Paladin of St. Cuthbert
Manzanita: Torn (Rowena Eldred), Human Cleric
Paxus Asclepius:  Belaver Thornfoot, Halfling Druid
Pyrex:  Raner Bluestone, Dwarven Fighter
Seonaid: Toriah, Goblin Rogue (was Half-elven)
Thanee:  Lenya, Rhennee Warlock
Xael:  Lylamwyn Aleandlues, Dwarven Wizard (was Gray Elf)


----------



## Endur (Jun 29, 2005)

Belaver goes to the Old Trading Post.  He is immediately invited to sit down at a table to have a meal with his Uncle Joman and Aunt Alice and his brother David.  

David explains, "I'm visiting Hommlet as part of my journeyman training. It will be several years before Jonas can retire and I will be able to replace him as the miller.  I am traveling through different towns and seeing different mills to broaden my skills and techniques."

Aunt Alice asks, "Belaver, Have you met any nice halfling girls David's age in your duties at the Grove?" 

David blushes and continues,"I've gone by the Mill this morning and yesterday, but Karlun Fies refuses to see me or let me in.  He didn't even talk to me in person.  He just had his hired help tell me to stay away.  I just wanted to look at their water wheel and see how their operation is setup."

Uncle Joman angrily replies "Nobody is going to treat a nephew of Joman Dart like that.  Don't you worry David.  I'll talk to Karlun Fies and he'll give you the grand tour.  You have the word of Joman Dart."


Lenya walks over to the Grove of the Old Faith to find Belaver and/or healing.  She finds Yundi, a former potboy from the Welcome Wench, outside in front of the grove playing fetch with his pet wolf.

Yundi calls out to Lenya,  "Hi Lenya!  I heard you were out of town with Belaver!  Was your adventure exciting?  Belaver isn't here right now, he went over to the old Trading post to see his brother David and his Uncle Joman and Aunt Alice.
"Did Vesta finally fire Maridosen?  Maridosen is talking to Master Jaroo right now, and she is angrier than I have ever seen her.  I hope Jaroo doesn't bring Maridosen on as an apprentice in the Old Faith.  Working with her at the Welcome Wench was bad enough."


Lylamwyn goes to Spugnoir's home to return Spugnoir's personal effects.  Calmer, Canoness Y'dey's assistant, is already there, comforting Spugnoir's daughter Renne.  Renne is crying uncontrollably.


----------



## Thanee (Jun 29, 2005)

*Lenya*

_“Yes, exciting and dangerous. That's why I'm here, to have someone tend to my wounds.”_


----------



## Endur (Jun 29, 2005)

Yundi responds, "I know you can't afford to pay the rates for healing that Master Jaroo charges.  Unless you recovered Raner's Diamond Mine on your adventure?
"Since Master Jaroo is busy, I'll go ahead and heal you."

Yundi casts _Cure Light Wounds_ on Lenya twice, healing her completely.


----------



## Thanee (Jun 29, 2005)

*Lenya*

_“You really learned a lot, since you left the inn. Much like I did during the last few days. Thank you very much, I will repay you when I get the opportunity.”_


----------



## Endur (Jun 30, 2005)

Calmer is comforting Renne, Spugnoir's daughter, at their house in the presence of Craven, Lylamwyn, and Raner who brought Spugnoir's equipment to the house.

Calmer mentions, "I will pray to St. Cuthbert.  Perhaps a miracle will happen and Spugnoir will be returned to life.  Miracles have happened before.  If we have faith, another may happen.
"Miracles can not be predicted or controlled, though.  Otto died and he was not brought back, even though all agreed that he was a favored and devout servant of St. Cuthbert.  Likewise, Prince Thrommel was taken from us after his greatest victory.  When it is your time, it is your time."


The party gathers together after leaving Spugnoir's house and takes the female cultist to Elmo's house.

Elmo is having a party in his backyard.  Food is barbequing on several pits.  Picnic blankets and tables are setup.  One hundred of the residents (adults and children) of Hommlet are chatting and eating.  Some of the kids are playing games of tag or engaging in crafts.

From overhearing some of the conversations, you get the impression that Elmo organized this party for the Militia members and their families.


----------



## Pyrex (Jun 30, 2005)

Raner looks around the party, somewhat confused to see Elmo in such high spirits after the events earlier in the day.  As he's not really dressed for a party (or, having been a few days without a bath at this point fit for polite company) he tries not to make too much of a scene as the group approaches to get his attention.

As Elmo approaches, Raner speaks quietly "Ah, about this morning, we've brought the only survivor, who, ah, was in the wagon with you.  Now, ah, I'm not one to be askin one such as yerself ta be explainin yerself, but we figured ye'd be knowin what best to do with the prisoner."


----------



## Endur (Jun 30, 2005)

Elmo replies "Get yourself a drink and a plate of food and sit down and enjoy yourself.  You'll have to tell us all about your adventures.  Some of you look injured, were you in a fight?
"What's this about a prisoner and a wagon and this morning?"


----------



## Xael (Jun 30, 2005)

Lylamwyn gives a "Hush"-look to Raner, and starts explaining: "Short version: We went to the Moathouse, we're trapped inside by a dragon with a bunch of evil cultists and their allies, killed most of them, found a few evil artifacts, and found a way out. On our way back, bunch of more evil cultists intercepted us, two of them disguised as Vesta and you. We killed the cultists and captured one of them, whom we we're told to bring to you. The fake Vesta disappeared by means unknown to us, and the one disguising as you turned out to be a Werewolf and ran off somewhere.

Spugnoir was killed by Chat, who tried to kill us all for some reason, before we killed him in return. Redithidoor and Nierethi Poscurian were also killed in the process of investigating the Moathouse, and Old Del was captured and apparently tortured to death by the cultist we met on the way back.

Would you like to hear the long version?", Lylamwyn says, seeminly starting to get tired and depressed from everything.


----------



## Endur (Jun 30, 2005)

Elmo replies,

"Dragons, Werewolves, and Evil Cultists.  Oh My!

"You did have an adventure.

"I'm sorry to hear about Spugnoir, Redithidoor, and Old Del.  I adventured with Spugnoir in the Moathouse a dozen years ago.  We slew the enemy leader, Lareth the Beautiful, and disrupted his plans.  

"I used to go fishing with my brother Otto, my Dad, and Old Del.  Old Del knew all the best fishing holes.

"The Welcome Wench will never be the same without Redithidoor's singing.  I never got the chance to get to know Chat or Nierethi.

"Evil doers can be tricky.  I once encountered a hag who disguised herself as a Canoness of St. Cuthbert.

"Hey Zed-- take this prisoner that our new adventurers captured and lock her in the stocks outside the town hall.  Assign a guard to watch over her.  

"Hommlet isn't big enough for a jail, so we'll lock her in the stocks.  The town elders will meet tomorrow afternoon to try her for her crimes.  

"I'd love to hear your tale in greater detail, but I don't have the time right now.  I just got back into town two hours ago and I have to get the militia ready. 

"I'm going to be very busy with militia activities for the next few weeks.  An ambassador from Furyondy was captured or slain by orcs in the Kron Hills.  As the local Knight of Furyondy, I was asked to look into it.  I found the ambushed caravan and lots of orc tracks leading into the Lortmils.  No sign of the ambassador.  The Viscount of Verbobonc is already blaming the Gnomes of the Kron Hills.  Each side is accusing the other of hiring the orcs to do away with the Ambassador. 

"Hommlet lies directly between Verbobonc and the Kron Hills.  If they go to war the militia will have to be ready."


----------



## Xael (Jun 30, 2005)

Endur said:
			
		

> "Hommlet isn't big enough for a jail, so we'll lock her in the stocks. The town elders will meet tomorrow afternoon to try her for her crimes.



"I would like to ask a few questions from the cultist, if it's alright with you. I could ask my questions before the trial in the morning, since I expect it to be quite short anyway. And frankly, I think you should assign more than one guard. And arm them with silvered weapons if possible.", Lylamwyn says.

OOC: If the answer is affirmative, there's going to be a few _Detect Thoughts_ prepared next morning...


----------



## Endur (Jun 30, 2005)

Elmo replies, 
"Hey Zed, assign three guards to watch the prisoner and give them silver weapons.
"Sure, ask any questions you want.
"Its a good idea to ask your questions before the trial.  If she is convicted of being an servant of the gods of evil, the usual sentence is execution by hanging."


----------



## Xael (Jun 30, 2005)

Endur said:
			
		

> "Its a good idea to ask your questions before the trial. If she is convicted of being an servant of the gods of evil, the usual sentence is execution by hanging."




"My point exactly.", Lylamwyn says. If there's nothing else others want to say or do, he suggests retiring for the night and opening the trunk in the wagon and questioning the cultist in the next morning.

OOC: Managed to edit my last post while you posted yours. Might want to check it out again.


----------



## Thanee (Jun 30, 2005)

*Lenya*

_“I don't know how they did it,”_ Lenya says, after having listened to Elmo and the others and thinking the incident through again. _“One looked just like Vesta, but I'm quite sure it wasn't her, she also had an aura of illusion magic on her. Another looked like you, but must have been able to hide the magic as well. He also seemed to know my thoughts, it was really weird. Thinking about it, he also seemed kind of eager to tell everyone that only silver can slay him, or rather a werewolf, maybe that was just a trick, too? If he was a powerful werewolf, why would he run away? It doesn't hurt to be safe, however, silver slays man and beast alike. I think he was some kind of wizard, tho, and no werewolf. He was able to mimick you quite well, a dangerous skill given your authority.”_


----------



## Endur (Jun 30, 2005)

*Belaver* sat down to eat his third meal of the evening.  First he ate dinner with aunt Alice and uncle Joman and brother David and enjoyed an excellent dessert.  Then he accompanied the other adventurers to Elmo's party, where he was forced (after some protesting) to eat again to demonstrate social courtesy.  Finally, he returned to the Grove of the Old Faith to discover that Yundi and Master Jaroo were preparing a very late meal.  Yundi and Master Jaroo totally ignored his protestations and put the largest plate in front of Belaver.

During the meal, Master Jaroo complimented Belaver and Yundi on their studies.  Master Jaroo asked Belaver to describe his adventure to Yundi.  Partially to give himself a break from eating, Belaver agreed and started describing his trip.  

Belaver thought describing his trip to the Moathouse (or There and Back Again) would take fifteen minutes at most.  It took three hours instead.  Master Jaroo asked numerous questions about the flora and fauna and about Neshi's reactions and the Black Cat.  Master Jaroo didn't seem interested in the evil cultists or the black artifacts, but he asked so many questions that Belaver visualized in his mind the entire trip and everything that happened.

At dawn, Belaver, Master Jaroo, and Yundi got up for their dawn prayers.  After the prayers, Master Jaroo announced that he was going to visit Tanak (his brown bear animal companion) and that he would be back in a few days.  Master Jaroo then slowly walked out of Hommlet in his plain brown robes of the Old Faith.


When *Lenya* returned to the Welcome Wench, she found Vesta at the bar serving customers.  The crowd in the Welcome Wench is smaller than usual (because of Elmo's party).  Vesta said, "I can see in your eyes that you like being an Adventurer.  Ah well, I need to put up the Help Wanted sign anyways.  I fired Maridosen an hour ago.  I figured if I had to replace you and Craven, I might as well replace her and get somebody competent to tend bar."


When *Craven* visits his family, Marli is in awe of his wounds.  Craven's mother, however, is horrified at the dangers Craven was subjected to.  She promises to have words with Canoness Y'Dey.


The next morning, *Lylamwyn* uses his magic to open the locked and magically protected box.  Inside the box, the adventurers find:
2 potions of cure moderate wounds
1 potion of bull's strength
480 gp
an ochre-colored robe
a disguise kit
A message
The Book of the Dark Eye

*The Message*:_

Master Dunrat,

Praise the Lord of Decay!

Proceed to the ruined moathouse outside of Hommlet and recover what artifacts you can from The Pit. Take with you only those whom can be trusted with this sacred duty. Walk in shadow, for while much of Hommlet have become complacent they are those who are ever wary for signs of trouble. Secure in secret a base of operation in Hommlet and keep prying eyes away from the moathouse.

When you have finished with the excavation you must seal The Pit and then return the artifacts to the Temple of All-Consumption. Fresh horses can be obtained from Tal Chammish in Rastor if necessary to haul whatever you find back to the crater.

Do not fail me.

Blessed Destruction!

Naquent
_


*The Book of the Dark Eye*
This small tome is bound in black leather with a engraved frontispiece made of silver bearing the title. The book is divided into three separate sections by sheets of blood-red velvet.
The first section of the book consists of worm-eaten pages, about a dozen in number, filled with a dense, crabbed script which occasionally becomes spidery and sprawling without apparent reason... extended readings prove nauseating and disorienting. The language is a corrupted form of ancient Elvish, and marginal notes suggest that the pages are a translation from an older tongue. The author or translator displays an obsession with capitalization and interjections. Most of the text is a meandering prayer, both groveling and gruesome, to something variously called the Dark Eye, the One and the None, the Overlord of the Four, and the Elder Elemental Eye. There are also disgusting supplications, dedications, and vows from the author to the entity.
The next section is badly scorched and stained. The text appears to be a disjointed collection of notes relating to relics of the Elder Elemental Eye. One of the more coherent passages details the eyewitness account of a ritual called "The Blessing of the Eye":_
"…with four-score flames in attendance and Drelleth the Blind beating out the sacred cadence, Sahfarn knelt before the black altar and touched the stone with the supplicant's kiss. And lo, the power of the Eye coursed forth from his bare lips, purifying the altar in waves of amethyst light until naught a sliver of black remained but The Seed at the Center. And thus heads bowed did we enjoin the Verse of Beckoning. The Seed undulated as swollen veins of brightest purple shot through the altar and Sahfarn called for a quickening of the chant. His wisdom was rewarded as the Seed began to beat as a living heart and a searing wave of heat rolled across our down-turned faces as the fiery orange glory of the Eye burst forth to bathe us in its glory!! Three brothers on my left fell faint on the cold black stone and Brother Themachelus shrieked a whinnying scream and began clawing at his face. I felt my heart swell with the glory of the Dark Eye as I knew I had not been found lacking like my weak brethren. Sahfarn bowed low before the piercing Eye of Truth and held aloft the sacred Staff of Worms, touching it to the forehead of our sacrificial charge. The girl, still swaying in the sweet dreams of the Thavar Root, stumbled forth before the Eye and -- with naught but a whispered murmur -- was taken as if by a massive viper strike. As we finished the final chorus of the Verse of Entreaty, the Eye pulsed yellow -- our offering had been accepted! Sahfarn humbly touched the Staff of Worms to the Eye in a gesture of gratitude and supplication. My eyes were stabbed with shooting pains as a nimbus of black energy enveloped him. And then the Eye began to disintegrate in a halo of heliotrope smoke. But there upon the altar lay a black pearl on a simple silver chain. And from that day forward the acts of Sahfarn were both beautiful and fearsome to behold."_
The final section is titled "Rising of the Eye, Being A Definitive History of The Temple of Elemental Evil". The text is exceedingly neat and the fine vellum paper is in excellent condition. Although H.M. Thaque is credited as the author, it's clear from the carefully detailed footnotes that much of the material is taken from a series of interviews with an elven wizard named Falrinth. The Temple, it is said, was built upon an ancient unholy site at the behest of the demoness Tsuggtmoy, with the aid of another infernal power called Iuz. Tsuggtmoy, the Lady of Fungi, conceived of the plan as a way to lure the devotion of duped surface dwellers and drow to herself through the worship of the "Elder Elemental Eye" and the evil aspects of elemental forces. In essence, those worshippers among drow and evil men who thought they were serving "Elemental Evil" were in fact funneling their devotional power to Tsuggtmoy. The story details the subsequent fall and rebirth of the Temple of Elemental Evil, the manifestation and escape of Iuz, the imprisonment of Tsuggtmoy in the Temple's dungeons, and her eventual defeat at the hand of two groups of adventurers.  Otto, Elmo, Jaroo, and Y'Dey were one group.  A second group was a group of elves led by Jadoc Silversis and Gelvanris. A somewhat negatively-biased analysis of Silversis' hit-and-run tactics is given, along with some speculation that
the Temple may have met a different fate if it hadn't attracted such a large army of followers and if a celestial named Vholshir hadn't been coaxed to intervene by the elvish hero Gelvanris, who was lost during the final few assaults on the Temple's deepest dungeons.
Gelvanris' death is somewhat of a mystery and Thaque takes an almost cruel delight in devoting an entire chapter to the various reports of how Gelvanris died. Some reports indicate he was the victim of a particularly potent fireball. Others interviews suggest he was crushed beneath an ambling mass of animated stone or that he drowned in a pool of acid. Perhaps the most bizarre theory is that he was strangled to death by a cursed necklace which he tried on in an uncharacteristic moment of greed. In any case, Gelvanris' body was never recovered, so the truth is left to the gods and balladeers.
The author also presents the following piece of prophetic doggerel, which he claims to have recovered from the Temple dungeons themselves after the sack of that bastion of evil:
_The Two united, in the past,
a Place to build, and spells to cast.
Their power grew, and took the land
and people round, as they had planned.
A key without a lock they made
of gold and gems, and overlaid
with spells, a tool for men to wield
to force the powers of Good to yield.
But armies came, their weapons bared,
while Evil was yet unprepared.
The Hart was followed by the Crowns
and Moon, and people of the towns.
The Two were split - He got away
but She, when came the judgment day,
did break the key, and sent the rocks
to boxes four, with magic locks.
In doing so, She fell behind
as He escaped. She was confined
among Her own; Her very lair
became Her prison and despair.
The Place was ruined, torn apart
and left with chains around the heart
of Evil power - but the key
was never found in the debris.
He knows not where She dwells today.
She set the minions' path, the way
To lift her Temple high again
With tools of flesh, with mortal men.
Many now have gone to die
in water, flame, in earth, or sky.
They did not bear the key of old
that must be found - the orb of gold.
Beware, my friend, for you shall fall
unless you have the wherewithal
to find and search the boxes four
and then escape forevermore.
But with the key, you might succeed
in throwing down Her power and greed.
Destroy the key when you are done
and then rejoice, the battle won._
According to the author's notes, "The Two" refer to Iuz and Tsuggtmoy; "The key" and "the orb of gold" refer to the Orb of Golden Death, a now-destroyed artifact thought to have been used to defeat Tsuggtmoy. The remaining details are sketchy at best, but the prophecy in the poem has clearly run its course.


----------



## Thanee (Jun 30, 2005)

*Lenya*

_“It's in my blood, Vesta, I can't help it, almost everyone in my family had this urge to adventure, and someone needs to figure out what is going on here, anyways. I'll help you tonight, though, you seem to have had a rough day and slept pretty long, and it will be a change from my last days as well. So, you fired Maridosen? I thought she was working day and night, isn't that a bit... unfair to her? She was pretty angry earlier, as I noticed, maybe she knew it already by then? Hope she hasn't stolen anything, I noticed she had some magic on her, when I saw her leave, when I returned from the trip. I learned to see such auras during the last days. Some day I will be a great sorceress, just like my ancestors.”_


----------



## Endur (Jun 30, 2005)

*Belaver* goes for a walk in the morning and encounters his Uncle Joman in a wagon.  Uncle Joman offers to give Belaver a ride back to town.  
Uncle Joman says,  "I was just doing my good deed for the day.  Dumping a couple of old rugs in the river.  Those old rugs will flow down the river, enter the great ocean, cross the world, and they will arrive in some country that has never seen a rug before.  They will be considered artifacts and proof that the Gods exist."  Joman laughs and thinks it is quite the joke.


*Craven* gets called into Canoness Y'Dey's office.

"Craven, Law and Order are important.  Very important.  Law is how civilization survives.  While doing things for Good is important, Law is in some ways even more important.

"You will not leave Hommlet again without notifying me first.  No leaving messages with Terjon or Calmer that you are leaving town.  You must ask permission from me.

"And when you are given permission to leave town, you will take Xaod with you.  I understand that he has not been the most effective mentor.  And that sometimes he sleeps late.  But he is supposed to be your mentor, and you will take him with you if you leave Hommlet.  It would also be good for him to be away from the Bars of Hommlet.

"Finally, I have a gift for you.  When fighting the forces of evil and darkness, it will help to have a compass to make it easier to keep your feet on the straight and narrow path of justice.  This necklace contains a holy relic, a fragment of bone of one of the greatest saints of our order.  When the path is dark and the way is lost, this may help."

Canoness Y'Dey removes a necklace from her neck and hands it to you.  You know that she has worn this necklace for as long as you can remember (at least ten years).


*Lylamwyn* is shocked and amazed to discover that the female cultist is alive and in custody in the morning and able to talk and answer questions.

She says her name is Chenashi and she happily tells Lylamwyn that the cult's agents in Hommlet are Elmo and Vesta.  Chenashi resists Lylamwyn's first _Detect Thoughts_ spell, but his second spell gets past her mental will.  Lylamwyn sees several images in her mind: 

1) Several weeks ago: The tall man with the black goatee shaking hands with Karlun Fies the Miller and the group of cultists setting up a hiding place in the basement beneath the mill.

2) Day Before Yesterday: The tall man with the black goatee handing a vial and some coins to Maridosen with instructions to add the vial to Vesta's drink.

3) Yesterday in the wagons before the fight: A dark haired woman with a tail, cloven hooves, and horns on her head waves a wand and becomes "Vesta."

4) Yesterday in the wagons before the fight: Master Jaroo, wearing plain brown robes of the Old Faith, laughs and his face melts and becomes Elmo.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jun 30, 2005)

OOC: What is in the area from which Joman was coming, besides the river?  The Mill, presumably?


----------



## Endur (Jun 30, 2005)

The oldest buildings in Hommlet are all along the river.  The Mill, the Welcome Wench, The Trading Post, etc.  There aren't any buildings next to the Mill for safety reasons (Mills are severe fire risks).

The Grove of the Old Faith is inland from the river.  Likewise, the Castle is inland from the river.  The majority of the houses and buildings are inland.

Joman, being environmentally conscious, won't dump anything in the river near the Trading post or people's houses.  If he is going to float something down the river, he goes downstream past Hommlet and dumps it there.

Its possible that Joman could have been returning from dumping something or from visiting the Mill or from visiting the Welcome Wench.


----------



## Endur (Jun 30, 2005)

Vesta responds to Lenya, "Wow.  A Sorceress.  I dated a wizard once.  He promised to teach me how to cast magic spells, but he never did.  Can you teach me how to cast a spell?"


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 30, 2005)

> When Craven visits his family, Marli is in awe of his wounds. Craven's mother, however, is horrified at the dangers Craven was subjected to. She promises to have words with Canoness Y'Dey.



  "Don't be afraid mother.  I was protecting the others and fighting evil men.  I took a few wounds in the cause of right and good, and I did it willingly.  I was frightened and saddened by many of the things I saw there, but I am even more determined to help cleanse the Moathouse of evil we found there.  I promise I will be careful, Mother, I promise," he says to her to calm her motherly concern.  He gives her a hug and ruffles Marli's hair.



> *Craven* gets called into Canoness Y'Dey's office.
> 
> "Craven, Law and Order are important.  Very important.  Law is how civilization survives.  While doing things for Good is important, Law is in some ways even more important.
> 
> ...



  Craven bows his head at the chastisement from the Canoness.  He had been rash and a bit too eager and hadn't followed proceedure.  "I apologize for not telling you Canoness.  And I will take Xaod with me the next time we go.  I believe it is important to continue to battle the evil underneath the Moathouse.  The things I saw there, the evil I sensed, it was overwhelming."

When the Canoness removes the necklace, Craven is overcome with awe and severely humbled.  He bows his head as she gives it to him, and murmurs a prayer to St. Cuthbert.  "I thank you Canoness.  This is a great blessing and honor.  I will strive to be worthy."  Craven takes a breath as he forges onward.  "I also have tithes for the temple.  This fine sword was wrested away from one of the gnolls.  It has excellent balance and was in fine shape.  I think it may make a good addition to the temple armory," Craven says, taking out the longsword he found in the Moathouse.

OOC - Tithing the MW Longsword.


----------



## Thanee (Jun 30, 2005)

*Lenya*

_“I don't think I can. It's intuitive, not studied. You better ask a real wizard, who could explain to you how it works.”
_


----------



## Endur (Jun 30, 2005)

*A Miracle Happens*

Spugnoir is returned to life by the grace of St. Cuthbert.

The ordeal is severe, however, and Spugnoir rests in his home and accepts no visitors.


----------



## Pyrex (Jun 30, 2005)

After a fine meal at Elmo's party, Raner heads back to the stonemasonry to check in on Gister as well as get cleaned up and wear some clothing that _isn't_ made of metal.  "_While I appreciate the protective value, it certainly isn't too comfortable_" he thinks to himself.

After cleaning and changing he picks up a jug of ale from the Welcome Wench and brings it back to the stonemasonry to share with Gister while he relates the events of the past few days.

The next morning he's up and dressed early, planning to be available as a witness at the cultist's trial.


----------



## Seonaid (Jul 1, 2005)

Toriah lounges around in bed and the common room of the Wench, wanting to be close to his companions as he recuperates. He doesn't go out with the others until the next day, knowing that if anything important happened he would be told but wishing to be present for the execution of the cultist.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jul 1, 2005)

Once Craven has finished his interview with the Canoness, he will go to Spugnoir's home, not wanting to see him, just wanting to return his amulet and wish him a full recovery.


----------



## Endur (Jul 1, 2005)

Around 1pm, the trial of Chenashi the evil cultist begins at Town hall.

Elmo, in his capacity as head of the militia, is responsible for organizing the trial and the witnesses.

Guilt or Innocence is determined by the Council of Town Elders.  The Council of Town Elders consists of: Lord Burne, Lord Rufus, Canoness Y'Dey, Master Jaroo, Elmo, Spugnoir, Ostler Gundigoot, Gister Noshim, and Joman Dart.

Ostler Gundigoot rarely attends town council meetings and this day is no exception.  Goodwife Gundigoot is attending in his stead and will vote in his place.  Spugnoir, still recovering, is not present; he gave his proxy to the veteran dwarven warrior Haunor who watches over his potion shop when Spugnoir is out of town or otherwise unavailable.

Joman Dart pulls Belaver out of the crowd and says, "Master Jaroo said you are to take his place on the Council of Elders while he is out of town."  And Joman escorts Belaver to the chairs where the other Elders are sitting.

The witnesses give testimony.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jul 1, 2005)

Belaver pleads that he cannot be impartial in this matter; having been present during the events in question, he's necessarily biased.  Consequently, he'll abstain from a vote of guilt or innocence in this matter.


----------



## Xael (Jul 1, 2005)

Endur said:
			
		

> 4) Yesterday in the wagons before the fight: Master Jaroo, wearing plain brown robes of the Old Faith, laughs and his face melts and becomes Elmo.



If his _Detect Thoughs_ spell is still working after he sees the thing abowe, Lylamwyn says something to the cultist, trying to push her thoughts to the direction he wants. His calmness is a ruse however, as his thoughts are racing and pondering about what he saw. "I know you're trying to frame both Elmo and Vesta for being your spies, but I'm afraid it isn't working well at all. 

What is the creature that imitated both Jaroo and Elmo, and where can I find him and the demon that was disguised as Vesta?

Who is Naquent, and who is Dunrat?

Where can I find your superiors?

Who was Chat and why was he sent here?

Oh, and do you know anything about Zerosh Nubric?" Lylamwyn mutters the last question just as a part of his trail of though. 



Before the trial or at it, Lylamwyn tries damn hard to meet up with Elmo. He makes it clear that his business is most urgent. "Elmo, when the cultist is deemed guilty, I want you to make sure she isn't hanged yet. Or better yet, move the trial. She knows things that you might not believe even if I told you, so I need Lord Burne either to read her mind and second what I saw, or somebody to wrest a confession from her. 

Short version: We have a spy for the cultists in here, and she knows who it is. And more. 

Long version: She was trying to frame both you and Vesta as spies for the cultists, but the real spy - or at least accomplice - is Maridosen. The thing that disguised as Vesta is some kind of demon, and the thing that disguised as y... I'll let Lord Burne decide, but just make sure she isn't killed yet."



Lylamwyn then goes to find the rest of the group to tell them what he saw.


----------



## Endur (Jul 1, 2005)

The cultist Chenashi replies to Lylamwyn's questions,  "I don't know anything and I can't answer any more questions.  I was a prisoner of the evil cultists and forced to participate and they never told me anything."

In her thoughts, Lylamwyn sees that Chenashi really thinks it was Master Jaroo, but she was a junior member of the cult and they told her very little.  She has no idea where Master Jaroo or the demoness went.  The demoness had been hiding in the celler of the Mill for the last few weeks with the other cultists, using her wand to disguise herself as a human being when she was in front of the other Mill workers.  Master Dunrat was the man with the goatee, who recruited her two months ago in Verbobonc.  She has no idea who Naquent is or where Dunrat's superiors may be located.  Chat was another cultist, although he stayed at the Inn instead of hiding in the Mill, but again she has no idea what he was up to.  She doesn't know anything about Zerosh Nubric.

Elmo replies to Lylamwyn, "I'll mention your request to Lord Burne.  Evidence from a cultist of an evil god is not treated the same as evidence from an upstanding citizen of Hommlet.  The cultists lie so often that it does not matter what an evil cultist says, we judge them by their actions."

Lord Burne does, indeed, interview the evil cultist, but he does not comment on the results of the interview.

Joman Dart responds to his nephew Belaver, "Every member of the council of Elders is threatened by these evil cultists.  There are no unbiased parties here.  Yet it is your right to abstain if you think that's best."

The trial goes on as scheduled.

After testimony from Raner describing how he was almost murdered by Chenashi and another cultist, other party members corroborate Raner's testimony. 

Chenashi defends herself by saying, "I was young and poor.  My family needed the money, so they sold me to Master Dunrat as his apprentice.  Master Dunrat kept me locked up and forced me to participate in horrible evil acts.  I never had a choice.  I was his victim, not his assistant."    She even shows the marks on her wrists and ankles where she wore chains.

The Council Elders confer amonsgst themselves for a couple of minutes.

Elmo announces that the council has decided, "Chenashi, you will have the next few hours to confer with a spiritual advisor from Old Faith, or the Churches of St. Cuthbert, Pelor, or Ehlonna.  At Dusk, you will be hanged."


----------



## Xael (Jul 1, 2005)

Lylamwyn thanks Elmo for trying, and tells this what he knows. He then leaves to gather the party.

After telling the party what he knows and found out, Lylamwyn continues talking. "We know that Karlun Fies the Miller let them stay in the basement of the Mill, and I think our first priority should be checking if they have left anything there, or if the demon that disguised as Vesta went to hide there. I don't if the Miller was charmed or was just greedy, but the demon has the ability to look like anybody, so we have to be damn careful.

Then we need to have a long chat with Maridosen.", he says bluntly.


----------



## Endur (Jul 1, 2005)

The party finds two burly men working at the mill: Themock and Nhygen, Karlun's hired help.

Under questioning, they readily admit that some of Karlun's friends were staying in the cellar of the Mill until a few days ago.  They describe people that look like Master Dunrat, Chenashi, a man named Sart (probably the Demoness in disguise), the half-orc, and the other warrior.

They suggest talking to Karlun, who is probably in his house.  Karlun hasn't been around much for the past several days, but he stopped by every once in a while to check on how things are going.  Probably only spending five minutes at the Mill on any given day.

The party finds various bedrolls and personal items in the cellar, proof the people did spend several days there.

The party does not find anyone in Karlun Fie's house.  He and his wife are both missing.  

Belaver thinks there is something wrong about the house, but has a hard time figuring out what is wrong.  Then it hits him what the difference is from this house and his Aunt Alice's house.  Aunt Alice buys fresh baked bread and other foods from the market every day.  The food in Karlun Fie's house is several days old.


----------



## Endur (Jul 1, 2005)

The party is unable to locate Maridosen's new place of employment.  Speculation is that she went back to Verbobonc after being fired by Vesta.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jul 1, 2005)

Belaver notes the age of the food to the party; "I believe this means that Karlun has been gone for several days.  That does not bode well for him and his wife."


----------



## Pyrex (Jul 1, 2005)

Endur said:
			
		

> Chenashi defends herself by saying, "I was young and poor.  My family needed the money, so they sold me to Master Dunrat as his apprentice.  Master Dunrat kept me locked up and forced me to participate in horrible evil acts.  I never had a choice.  I was his victim, not his assistant."    She even shows the marks on her wrists and ankles where she wore chains.




Raner's eyebrows furrow, pondering just how much of what she says is the honest truth and how much is just a desperate attempt to save her life; "Aye, that may have been true once, but I very much doubt that those you serve would grant the foul magicks you used against us to a reluctant victim."


----------



## Pyrex (Jul 1, 2005)

Raner nods at Belaver, then turns toward Lylamwyn.  "How do we track someone who can look like anyone?  Especially now that they've gotten a good look at us?"


----------



## Xael (Jul 1, 2005)

Pyrex said:
			
		

> Raner nods at Belaver, then turns toward Lylamwyn.  "How do we track someone who can look like anyone?  Especially now that they've gotten a good look at us?"



"Frankly, we don't. We might notice that the someone has an aura of Illusion magic around him, but otherwise we're pretty much helpless.", Lylamwyn answers to Raner.

Speaking to the whole group this time, he continues: "It seems that we're at a dead end right now, concerning the possible cultists in Hommlet. Lord Burne asked me - well, us - to go and seal the Obelisk and Portal we found at the Moathouse. Seeing as we lack anything better to do, I'm hoping you would be ready for another trip to the moathouse, hopefully a much shorter one this time. Then there's the question of whether or not to avoid the Dragon, but Elmo seems to be too busy to deal with it, so unless somebody objecst, we might as well try to kill it on the way.

Then we also have quite a large amount of loot we got from our trip, and I think that Hommlet is a bit too small of a place to correctly identify, even less sell them. I think a trip to Verbobonc would be in order, either before or after the trip back to the Moathouse.

Any other ideas?"


----------



## Thanee (Jul 1, 2005)

*Lenya*

_“And Festrath might be there still... There is also something about Maridosen, she went to Jaroo yesterday, pretty angry as Yundi told me. Good thing Vesta fired her, if she really was the one who poisoned her. I'm just glad, that Vesta is the person I believed she is, I couldn't imagine her being in league with these crazy fools.”_


----------



## Endur (Jul 1, 2005)

In the message from Naquent to Dunrat, Naquent mentioned a place called Rastor.  Lylamwyn has heard that Rastor is a trading post in the Lortmil Mountains where Orc Tribes trade with unscrupulous human merchants.  (Knowledge Geography 17+5=22)

The party also has the 1000 year old scroll written in a language that they can't read.  Toriah suggests bringing the scroll to Hommlet's local Sage, Todariche Nem, the most learned scholar in the area.  Todariche looks at the scroll and pronounces that it is written in an obscure dialect of Ancient Suel.  He says to come back the next day and he'll have a translation ready.  

Todariche says he was able to translate it, but even he doesn't have a clue what the words mean.  He thinks it is describing a ritual from the Ancient Suel Imperium.  


_thurible and to fuel a torch of revealing are only two of its many uses. 

The Black Cyst
Now, worthless one, you will learn of the Black Cyst. When the appropriate rituals and sacrifices have been completed and the proper magicks cast, it is possible to open a doorway through the cosmos to the very doorstep of our Master’s prison. Do not be deceived into thinking that this brings you any closer to glimpsing His infinite madness, fool. The walls of the Cyst are to you as a box made of adamantine is to an ant. Whatever foul magics hold the Dark Lord in His slumber, they are beyond anything that you can aspire to. 

As always, you can discern the touch of our Master by the intense cold. Magic or specially prepared vestments are required if you wish to avoid frostbite. No light devised on this world will function in a Black Cyst, which is as it should be. This is another sure sign of the power of the Dark Lord, and only a greater fool than you will be without his own source of light, as I have shown you earlier how to deal with this. 

Note, worm, that though I refer to ‘the’ Black Cyst, there can be more than one. It is believed that all of the Master’s greater temples had their own Cyst, which they each used for differing purposes. Every Cyst that is created weakens the Dark Lord’s prison and allows more of His power to escape. Lest you be so foolish to think that He can be freed through creation of Black Cysts, I will detail their creation below. It is no trivial task.

First, you must acquire a gem to use as a seed and conduit for the Cyst. The gem should be black, at least the size of a child’s fist, and either flawless or cut so as to remove all flaws. The gem must be kept in the room which you will use to access the Black Cyst, and this chamber must be lightless and unhallowed. Throughout the following rituals no light must enter the chamber or the gem is ruined and you will have to begin again. 

On the next dark of the moon, you must steep the gem in the fresh heartblood of a child or virgin who has been sacrificed in the Dark Lord’s name. This must be done for the next thirty-three new moons. Remember, lackwit, all must be done in complete darkness or everything is for naught!

On the full moon following each sacrifice, a priest or arcanist loyal to the Master must sacrifice a sentient being (any will do) and call for a miracle in His name, worded thusly: ‘May all light cease to exist and darkness rule over all.’ Yes, fool, I know that such a wish will never be granted. The Master will hear you, though, and send a thread of His power to you. Once again, bathe the gem in the heartblood of the sacrifice.

As the thirty-third new moon approaches, begin harvesting the eyes, tongues, and ears of sentient creatures. Thirty-three of each must be collected, and each must be from a different creature. The eyes must come from creatures who have seen a sacrifice in the Dark Lord’s name, the tongues from creatures who have spoken His name, and the ears from creatures who have heard His Name. These must be the last things the creatures see, say, or hear, and the creatures must be alive when their organs are taken. Preserve these in fluids, take them to the chamber where you will access the Black Cyst, and arrange them in a circle about the seed gem.

In the days between the penultimate new moon and the thirty-third, you must prepare the ritual that will enable you to call forth the entrance to the Cyst. This ritual should include the sounding of a horn. As you are no doubt a simpleton, I must instruct you to be sure that the mere sounding of the horn is not the sole trigger - there must be other conditions set, lest the portal be opened by some ignorant lesser priest or interloper. 

On the night of the thirty-third new moon, perform the sacrifice and bathe the gem as you have before. Renew the spell of unhallowing, and as you perform the ritual you have devised, call upon another miracle in the name of the Dark Lord - ‘Let me see what no eye can, let me hear that which is soundless, and let my voice carry to the place that is forbidden.’

If you have risen above your incompetence and followed my instruction properly, you will behold a part of the greatness of the Master, and be brought closer to Him. You will have no more secure vault for the Dark Lord’s unholy relics or no safer refuge should you bring trouble upon yourself._


----------



## Xael (Jul 1, 2005)

"So, we now have a scroll that contains instructions of an ancient, evil ritual of summoning some dark god. Why do I have a feeling that we shouldn't let this fall to the hands of the cultists? Unless they already have a copy, that is. But now to more important matters.

Where to?"


----------



## Seonaid (Jul 1, 2005)

*Toriah*



			
				Xael said:
			
		

> "Then there's the question of whether or not to avoid the Dragon, but Elmo seems to be too busy to deal with it, so unless somebody objecst, we might as well try to kill it on the way."



Toriah looks at Lylamwyn incredulously. "'Migh' as well try t' kill 't on th' way'?" he echoes. "You make 't soun' so _easy_." His expression twists between disbelief to something close to anger.

As they read the translation, he shivers. "They soun' like some nasty men," he comments, trying to be nonchalant. When Lylamwyn asks again for a destination, he looks at the others before replying.


----------



## Xael (Jul 2, 2005)

Seonaid said:
			
		

> Toriah looks at Lylamwyn incredulously. "'Migh' as well try t' kill 't on th' way'?" he echoes. "You make 't soun' so _easy_." His expression twists between disbelief to something close to anger.




Lylamwyn looks at Toriah and grins slightly, indicating that he probably was only half-serious. "Well, can it be worse than being trapped in a Moathouse with bunch of angry, evil cultists? On the other hand, if we just go back in from the secret passage, the Dragon would actually work as a fine guardian for the place. But it's somewhat of a danger to the surrounding countryside I think. And it wasn't the size of the broad side of a barn thankfully.

Yet.", Lylamwyn ends.


----------



## Seonaid (Jul 2, 2005)

Toriah shrugs uneasily. "I guess we shoul' do something abou' 't if we c'n, bu' I don' have t' like 't. A dragon's different than a bunch of cultists."


----------



## Endur (Jul 2, 2005)

The party negotiates and trades with the Blacksmiths and armorers of Hommlet.  The full plate armor they seized from the cultists is fitted for Craven and Raner.  Craven and Raner each receive new weapons from the weaponsmith.

Belaver cures the party members that were suffering from fevers.


When *Belaver* has dinner the following night with his brother David, Uncle Joman, and Aunt Alice, Uncle Joman says he has big news.

"Congratulations Belaver!  Master Jaroo wrote a letter to the town council where he appointed you the new head of the Old Faith in Hommlet.  Master Jaroo said he was retiring to spend time in the wilderness with Tanak.  
"Master Jaroo also asked that you be appointed to the Council of Elders.  The Council has decided to keep Master Jaroo on the Council of Elders for now, but you will be acting as Master Jaroo's replacement when he is out of town.  When both of you are out of town, Yundi will act as your replacement.  
"The Council fully expects that you will continue to pursue and destroy these evil cultists that are plaguing the nearby lands.  Wack them down like weeds, I say.
"And now congratulations are in order for David too!  With the Miller's family having gone missing, the Council has decided to put David in charge of the Mill until we can discover what happened to poor Karlun Fies and his wife."



Xaod thanks *Craven*, "Canoness Y'Dey said I should thank you for donating this sword to the Temple Armory.  Before I came to Hommlet, I wielded an Axe, although not as large an axe as your friend Raner carries.  Unfortunately, I misplaced my axe one night and have not seen it since.  Thank you for the sword.  It seems like a fine weapon." 

When Craven asks permission to return to the Moathouse and slay the Dragon, Canoness Y'Dey grants permission and wishes him luck.

Xaod goes and buys supplies for the return trip to the Moathouse.  Xaod confides in Craven, "By buying day-old bread for our trip, I was able to get extra bottles of Keoish Golden wine.  We'll need the wine to protect ourselves from evil spirits and bad dreams."

The Temple Armory provides saddle and other tack for Craven's new mount, including chain shirt barding (+4 AC).

Renne brings a gift to the party of the following potions: Spider Climb, Cure Light Wounds (x2), Hiding, Swimming, Blur, Bulls Strength, Darkvision, Levitate, Cure Moderate Wounds, and Water Breathing.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jul 2, 2005)

"I am honored, and a little overwhelmed.  I will, of course, do everything I can to fulfill my duties, but I am still quite young."  Belaver will write a letter to his grandfather, soliciting advice on his new post.


----------



## Endur (Jul 2, 2005)

The trip back to the Moathouse is uneventful at first.  Most of the party rides in the two wagons while Craven and Xaod ride on their horses.  Xaod explains to Craven at great length how wine has the potent ability to protect the human mind from evil spirits and nightmares (and Xaod imbibes quite often to make sure that he is sufficiently protected).

The party makes it back to the place where they encountered the false Elmo and Vesta below the final ridge before they will be able to see the Moathouse.

At that point, the party stops to discuss what to do about the wagons and how to cover the ground for the final 30 to 60 minutes to the Moathouse.

Xaod is taking a drink from his wine bottle when without warning, the pony-sized Blue Dragon dives out of the blue sky and claws Xaod.

Will Save vs. Fear (DC 17)
Horses (3 panicking, 1 passed)
Lenya 15+3+4=22 pass
Lylamwyn 12+4+4=20 pass
Belaver 3+8+4+2=17 pass
Neshi 8+4+2=12 panicking (must flee)
Kerwyn 8+4+4=16 shaken (-2 to attack rolls, saving throws, ability checks)
Raner 13+1+4=18 pass
Toriah 16+1+4=21 pass
Courage 15+3+4=22 pass
Clarity 19+3+4 =26 pass

Utreshimon the Blue Dragon dives onto Xaod, clawing him.  
(2+15+2 charge +1 height=20 hit, Damage 11).

Round 1:
Initiative
19: Utreshimon the Blue Dragon Breathes Lightning at the two mounted warriors (also catching two of the draft horses in the line) and then flies 150 feet away climbing back into the sky.
Reflex Save vs. Lightning (DC 18, Dmg 24)
Craven reflex save 11+2=13 fail, dmg 24. 
Courage reflex save 5+6=11 fail, dmg 12, improved evasion
Xaod reflex save 3+4=7 fail, dmg 24; Xaod slumps over on Clarity.
Clarity reflex save 4+6=10 fail, dmg 12.
Draft horse reflex save 14+ fail, dam 24 panicking draft horse slain
Draft horse reflex save 18+ pass, dmg 12 steady draft horse wounded

18: Clarity (-12) steps a few steps away from the wagons.
17: Raner jumps out of the wagon and shoots his bow at the Dragon, missing (14+6-2=18)
17: Xaod (-35) slumped over in his saddle, stabilizes.
16: Courage (-12)
15: Kerwyn (shaken) fires his light crossbow at the Dragon, but misses  (17+5 -2 range -2 shaken= 18 miss)
15: Craven (-24) draws his bow and shoots the Flying Dragon (19+5-2 range =22 hit, dmg 6)
13: Draft horses for the wagon carrying Lenya, Belaver, Raner, and Neshi are panicking and trying to turn the wagon around to go back to Hommlet.  Lylamwyn, Kerwyn, and Toriah’s wagon isn’t going anywhere, one horse dying (-25), the other severely wounded (-12).
12: Neshi fleeing
7: Belaver drops out of the wagon to take cover behind Lylamwyn's wagon and starts chanting a spell to summon a giant eagle (_ Summon Nature's Ally 3 _)
7: Toriah fires his light crossbow at the dragon and hits (20/1, dmg 4).
4: Lylamwyn casts _Fireball_, causing an explosion of flame around the flying Dragon.  Lylamwyn then takes cover beneath his wagon.  (Lylamwyn Caster Check 14+5=19; U's saving throw 5+8=13; Utreshimon takes 21 damage).
4: Lenya jumps out of her wagon and waits for the Dragon to come back into range, taking cover beneath Lylamwyn's wagon


----------



## Thanee (Jul 2, 2005)

*Lenya*

Lenya takes cover behind/under one of the wagons and blasts the beast as soon as it comes within range again.


OOC: Dark One's Own Luck is on Reflex when we go to attack a dragon.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jul 2, 2005)

Craven grabs his longbow and fits an arrow to it, firing it at the dragon.  "Xaod!" he cries to his mentor.


----------



## Xael (Jul 2, 2005)

"Oh hells!", Lylamwyn shouts. "I said it would be a danger to the countryside!" Lylamwyn can't help but to feel some thrill when he gets to try his new spell, opening his left palm towards the sky and the Dragon, and casts _Fireball_. "Better start using those healing potions right now!", he continues while he dives under the wagon for cover after casting his spell.

OOC: Fireballs! I love Fireballs!


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jul 2, 2005)

Belaver calls out the words to a summoning spell, bringing a giant eagle into being and then dropping to take cover from the sides of the wagon.

OOC: dropping the Remove Disease.


----------



## Endur (Jul 2, 2005)

Round 2:
19: Utreshimon the Blue Dragon (-31) circles in the air.  U is now 200 feet away from the party and 100 feet high in the sky.  The party members that took cover behind the wagon no longer have cover (in fact they are lined up perfectly for a lightning bolt).

18: Clarity (-12) readies an action to move away from the Dragon if it comes back
17: Raner shoots at the Flying Dragon, but misses (8+6-4 range = 10 miss)
17: Xaod (-35) slumped over in his saddle
16: Courage (-12)
15: Kerwyn (shaken) fires his crossbow at the Dragon and hits (20/9, dmg 2)
15: Craven (-24) shoots at the Flying Dragon, but misses (7+5-4 range =8 miss)
13: Draft horses for the wagon that was carrying Lenya, Belaver, Raner, and Neshi are panicking and taking the wagon back to Hommlet. Lylamwyn, Kerwyn, and Toriah’s wagon isn’t going anywhere, one horse dying (-26), the other severely wounded (-12).
12: Neshi flees
7: Belaver summons another Giant Eagle.  
7: A Giant Eagle swoops out of a cloud in the sky and flies towards the Dragon.
7: Toriah fires his crossbow at the Dragon, but misses (7+)
4: Lylamwyn throws another _Fireball_ at the Dragon, the smell of Sulphur and Brimstone drifts back towards the party.  (caster level check 9+5=14 pass, Dragon Reflex save 6+8 fail, dmg 17)
4: Lenya continues to ready an Eldritch Blast if the Dragon comes into range


----------



## Seonaid (Jul 2, 2005)

"OH HELLS!" shrieks Toriah as the dragon dives at the party. He then fires at it with his crossbow until it is out of sight or someone tells him to do something else.


----------



## Thanee (Jul 2, 2005)

*Lenya*

still readying...


----------



## Xael (Jul 3, 2005)

Round 2: Lylamwyn blasts the Dragon with another _Fireball_, trying not to leave the cover under the wagon.


----------



## Endur (Jul 3, 2005)

Round 3
19: Utreshimon the Blue Dragon (-50) flies towards the Giant Eagle and Breathes Lightning at the Eagle (Reflex Save 11+7= 18 pass, evasion, no damage).  Dragon is approximately 100 feet up, 130 feet away from the party.

18: Clarity (-12) readies an action to move away from the Dragon if it comes back
17: Raner shoots at the Flying Dragon, but misses (16+6-4 range = 18 miss)
17: Xaod (-35) slumped over in his saddle
16: Courage (-12)
15: Kerwyn (shaken) fires his crossbow at the Dragon and misses (3+)
15: Craven (-24) shoots at the Flying Dragon, but misses (3+5-4 range =4 miss)
13: Draft horses for the wagon that was carrying Lenya, Belaver, Raner, and Neshi are panicking and taking the wagon back to Hommlet. Lylamwyn, Kerwyn, and Toriah’s wagon isn’t going anywhere, one horse dying (-27), the other severely wounded (-12).
12: Neshi flees
7: Belaver heals the dying horse (CLW for 10)
7: First Giant Eagle panics and flees from the Dragon (will save 3+)
7: A Second Giant Eagle swoops out of a cloud in the sky and dives towards the Dragon.
7: Toriah fires his crossbow at the Dragon, but misses (11+)
4: Lylamwyn casts Magic Missile and three glowing missiles strike the Dragon (caster check 12+5 = 17 pass, dmg 13)
4: Lenya continues to ready an Eldritch Blast if the Dragon comes into range


----------



## Endur (Jul 3, 2005)

Round 4
19: Utreshimon the Blue Dragon (-63) flies by and bites at the second Giant Eagle.  Dragon is approximately 100 feet up, 80 feet away from the party.  (13+10=23 hit, dmg 16).

18: Clarity (-12) readies an action to move away from the Dragon if it comes back
17: Raner shoots at the Flying Dragon, but misses (11+6-2 range = 15 miss)
17: Xaod (-35) slumped over in his saddle
16: Courage (-12)
15: Kerwyn (shaken) fires his crossbow at the Dragon and misses (4+)
15: Craven (-24) shoots at the Flying Dragon, but misses (15+5-2 range =18 miss)
13: Draft horses for the wagon that was carrying Lenya, Belaver, Raner, and Neshi are panicking and taking the wagon back to Hommlet. Lylamwyn, Kerwyn, and Toriah’s wagon isn’t going anywhere, one horse (-18), the other (-12).
12: Neshi flees
7: Belaver heals Xaod, restoring him to consciousness (CLW, 6)
7: First Giant Eagle panics and flees from the Dragon (will save 3+)
7: Second Giant Eagle panics and flees from the Dragon (will save 8+)
7: Toriah fires his crossbow at the Dragon and hits (20+/6, dmg 3)
4: Lylamwyn casts Magic Missile and three glowing missiles strike the Dragon (caster check 13+5 = 18 pass, dmg 12)
4: Lenya continues to ready an Eldritch Blast if the Dragon comes into range


----------



## Endur (Jul 3, 2005)

Round 5
19: Utreshimon the Blue Dragon (-78) flees from the party, flying over the ridge towards the Moathouse, out of sight. 

18: Clarity (-12) readies an action to move away from the Dragon if it comes back
17: Raner 
17: Xaod (-29) 
16: Courage (-12)
15: Kerwyn (shaken) 
15: Craven (-24) 
13: Draft horses for the wagon that was carrying Lenya, Belaver, Raner, and Neshi are panicking and taking the wagon back to Hommlet. Lylamwyn, Kerwyn, and Toriah’s wagon isn’t going anywhere, one horse (-18), the other (-12).
12: Neshi flees (panicking for 4 more rounds)
7: Belaver 
7: First Giant Eagle flees (for the rest of the summoned duration)
7: Second Giant Eagle (-16) flees (for the rest of the summoned duration)
7: Toriah 
4: Lylamwyn
4: Lenya continues to ready an Eldritch Blast if the Dragon comes into range


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jul 3, 2005)

Craven nudges Courage over to Xaod and places a hand on his back, allowing healing energy to flow into his mentor.

OOC - Casting _cure light wounds_


----------



## Thanee (Jul 3, 2005)

*Lenya*

_“Well... now we need to find its hiding place, or it was all for moot.”_


----------



## Endur (Jul 3, 2005)

The party recovers the wayward wagon and Belaver calms the frightened horses and Neshi.

When the party crests the hill, they spot the Blue Dragon fleeing towards the horizon.

The party makes it to the abandoned Moathouse without further incident.

Searching through the upper level of the Moathouse, they discover a pile of equipment that looks like it once belonged to evil cultists that the Dragon slew.  Much of the equipment is broken, but they do find some useful items.  They find a magical heavy mace, a magical shortbow, 33 cp, 47 gp, 3 pp, a gold chain (worth 200 gp), 3 jade pieces (worth 100 gp each), a scroll of cure light wounds, a lilac-colored stone mask (worth 200 gp), a set of chainmail, a set of masterwork studded leather, two longswords, and two cultist unholy symbols.

The party discovers a statue of Festrath, not far from where the party saw the chicken on the last trip.

Lylamwyn successfully uses the Scroll of _Wall of Stone_ to seal the room containing the Obelisk and Portal (caster level check 6+5 =11 passes).   

The party also picks up equipment (weapons, armor, digging tools) that the Gnolls had used and loads that equipment into the wagons for the trip back to town.

Is the party going to interact with the chickens living near Spugnoir's secret passage?


----------



## Thanee (Jul 3, 2005)

OOC: No, thank you. Do we even have a clue, that the chicken is a cockatrice? Oh, and since the dragon has fled, Lenya will boost her Fortitude save again.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jul 3, 2005)

OOC: we don't know it's a cockatrice, but we do know, and Belaver will repeat vehemently, that it is unnatural.


----------



## Endur (Jul 3, 2005)

After seeing the statue of Festrath, Lylamwyn suspects that the unnatural chicken may fit the description of a magical beast he once read about, known as a _Cockatrice_.  Lylamwyn knows that a _Cockatrice_ can turn someone to stone by pecking on them or biting them.  (Lylamwyn Knowledge Arcana Check: 6+12=18; Lenya KA check: 3+6=9; Kerwyn KA: 4+4=8; )


----------



## Endur (Jul 3, 2005)

The party returns to Hommlet without further incident.

The party sells the miscellaneous gnoll weapons, armor, and digging tools to the town smiths for 500 gp.

After the news gets out that the party defeated a Dragon, Hommlet throws a party in the Welcome Wench for the adventurers.  Uncle Joman pays for all of the alcohol.  Craven and Lenya notice several new employees have joined the Welcome Wench staff, to replace themselves and Maridosen.

Craven’s parents Lilinda and Trevor, and Marli his sister, and nearly all of his other close relatives are at the party.  They are all very proud of Craven. Craven hears many times, that “Next time it won’t get away”, next time Craven will be a ‘Dragonslayer.’

During the party, Canoness Y’Dey asks the adventurers to come by her office the next day.  She wishes to discuss matters of importance with the party as a group.

Also during the party, Vesta dances with both Kerwyn and Lylamwyn and asks each of them if they will teach her magic.


On a bright sunny day, the party (including Xaod) assemble around lunch time in Canoness Y’Dey’s office.

The Canoness stands and speaks after everyone is seated: 
“I fought at the Battle of Emridy Meadows.  I was present at the aftermath of the battle, when the greatest amongst us cast spells to bind the Demon Queen of Fungi within her own temple.  I volunteered to guard the Temple of Elemental Evil, to make sure that servants of evil would not free the Demon Queen.  For years, Otto and I lived undercover in Nulb, foiling plot after plot, preventing the Demon Queen from being released.  I was there when Otto stabbed the Old One, and the Dark God’s black blood fell to the ground.  My tears were endless when the Old One inflicted wounds upon Otto that prayers could not heal.  I witnessed St. Cuthbert intervene and watched him drive the Dark God back to the black land in the north.  In our moment of triumph, I witnessed the greatest betrayal when Robilar freed the Demon Queen in exchange for three wishes.  I aided the Circle of Eight in banishing the Demon Queen from this dimension, but we were too slow to prevent the traitor Robilar’s escape.  
“There are none now living that know more about the evil we fought than myself.
“I will share with you my knowledge, in the hope that you can vanquish this evil once and for all.
“I will not name the creatures of power I discuss, for names have power.  You will know who I mean.”

The windows to the outside are dark.  It is storming.  Thunder and Lightning.

The Canoness continues.

“When we fought the Temple of Elemental Evil, the names of the enemy were many.  And there were great powers arrayed behind the lesser.  Elemental Evil was their design, power over all the elements.  They venerated the Princes of Elemental Evil.  Yet behind the Princes, Other great powers moved.  The Old One, Ruler of the Lands in Darkness, Terror of the World, gave his power to the Temple of Elemental Evil.  The Spider Queen, Goddess of the Legendary Dark Elves, also gave power to the Cause of Evil.  The Third Great Power was the Demon Queen of Fungi.  
“Yet behind these powers there may well be others.  The Old One himself is but the son of the Six Fingered Demon Prince of Sorcerors and the Immortal Witch that ruled Perrenland a century ago.  
“Speculation remains that the Scarlet Brotherhood may have been behind the disappearance of Prince Thrommel.  A group of Suel Necromancers known as the Seekers have long sought after ancient secrets and might have been involved in seeking out secrets hidden in the Moathouse.  The Reptile you found sounds like a Troglydyte, a race of underground Lizardmen that wish to destroy the surface world.
“The amulets on the cultists you fought in the Moathouse were created for yet another dread being, the Elder Elemental Eye, one of the Elder Evils that is supposed to pre-date humanity.
“And the black obex, the dark sun, and the obelisk seem linked to one of the Ancient Gods of the evil Suel Imperium.  Another Elder Evil that predates humanity.  The Destroyer of the World.  A being so terrible that the other Gods of the Ancient World banished it to a place beyond time and space.  
“These are the terrors you may be about to face.
“And yet, I might be overstating the nature of the opposition.  
“Nulb lies abandoned, a ruin.  The Temple of Elemental Evil itself was destroyed in an Earthquake after the Demon Queen was banished.  All of the underground rooms were buried, all that is left is rubble on the surface that provides cover to a tribe of hobgoblins.
“And Demons were driven from the Land when Canon Hazen used the Crook of Rao to banish the fiends during the Greyhawk wars.  Even if the cultists have returned, they will have few if any Demons on their side.
“If the worst happens and you do find yourself facing the Dark God, have faith and do not hesitate to call for help from St. Cuthbert.  St. Cuthbert has answered the call for help before and he will continue to do so.  
“So far, you have exceeded my expectations.  I hope you continue to do so.  I foresee great good coming from your efforts.
“But do not make the choice that Robilar made, serving the Demon for your own personal gain.  Do not sell your soul for three wishes.  
“Names have power.  And the Rituals of the Dark Gods have power.  Be very careful what you do when you enter the places of the enemy.  Simply uttering the name of a Dark God might be enough to activate a long-forgotten ritual, or to summon forth an avatar to your eternal sorrow.  Yes, the followers of the dark gods have some rituals that may not seem harmful, but all magic has a cost, even that which seems like it will grant you free wishes.”

She was looking at Kerwyn when she uttered those last few words.










The trip to Verbobonc takes six days.  The party arrives without incident and checks into an Inn.

Lylamwyn works a deal with a member of the local wizards guild to identify all of their magic items for 500 gp.   +1 heavy mace.  +1 shortbow.  The other weapons were what you thought they were.  The 3 black spheres are Beads of Force.  The two brooches are Brooches of Shielding (90 points and 101 points).  The two cloaks are Cloaks of Resistance +1.  The Necklace is a Lesser Strand of Prayer Beads with a Bead of Blessing and a Bead of Healing.  The amulet is a Pearl of Power (1st level).  The half-full water skin contains an evil poison that slays and reanimates the drinker as a ghast.  

The iron torch is called a _Torch of Revealing_.  When _incense of dreaming_ is placed in the Torch of Revealing, it creates a 10 foot radius of violet light and chill air.  The torch can reveal specific, magically hidden objects within temples and shrines devoted to Tharzidun.

The three cones are _Incense of Dreaming_.  This dark-colored incense is created by worshippers of Tharzidun for use in Torches of Revealing and other ritualistic uses.  The incense has no effect unless used in a specially prepared container (such as a Torch of Revealing).       

Lenya is shopping for wands, Craven is visiting the Temple of St. Cuthbert, Belaver is visiting the local grove of the Old Faith, Raner is visiting one of his cousins who lives here, and Lylamwyn is trying to identify magic items.  Kerwyn, Toriah, and Xaod go to a bar.  

Predictably, a bar room brawl explodes, but it has nothing to do with the PCs until a bottle flies through the air and hits Xaod.  Followed by several bodies that come flying through the air and hit Toriah.

Xaod, although drunk, holds his own in the brawl. Kerwyn completely avoids being hurt.  Toriah is beaten bloody in the brawl, suffers several broken bones, and has to be carried back to the hotel by Kerwyn and Xaod.  

Toriah heard one of the men who was pounding on him whisper into his ear, “The Guild says leave town tomorrow.  Return again to Verbobonc and you will be buried here.”


----------



## Endur (Jul 4, 2005)

*Toriah's Fantastic Adventure*

Toriah is unconscious, suffering from a concussion after the brutal beating he received from the Guild thugs.  Belaver has healed his wounds and thinks Toriah will recover soon.

Toriah dreams.

_Toriah wants to return to his home, in a neighborhood of Verbobonc known as Kansas.  Yet the Guild has ordered him to leave the city.  Toriah disguises himself as a woman named Dorothy, something the guild will never suspect.  Belaver comes along with Toriah for protection, shapechanging himself into a small dog named Toto.

Dorothy/Toriah and Toto/Belaver make it through to Toriah's old house without any interference from the Guild.  Nobody is home.  A tornado strikes Verbobonc, lifting up the house.

The house lands in a gnomish community, landing on top of the Wicked Witch of the East.  Dorothy remarks, "I don't think we're in Kansas anymore."  Dorothy meets the Good Witch of the North, Glinda (who looks like Lenya).  Dorothy is proclaimed a national heroine by the Gnomes.  

The Wicked Witch of the West arrives on her broom (and looks like Maridosen with green skin and a black hat and black clothing), and demands that Dorothy turn over the ruby slippers she is wearing.  Dorothy says, "I just want to go back to Kansas".
Dorothy and Toto set off on the Yellow Brick Road to find the Wizard of Oz, who has the power to return them to Kansas.  Dorothy/Toriah engages in much singing and dancing along the way.  They are joined by a Scarecrow made of straw who wants a brain (and looks like Kerwyn).  They are joined by a rusted Tinman with an axe who lacks a heart (and looks like Raner).  Finally, their group is joined by a cowardly awakened Lion who lacks courage (and looks like Craven).

The party arrives in Oz and meets the famous wizard (who looks like Lylamwyn).  Oz promises to grant their desires if they bring him the broom of the Wicked Witch of the West.

After a harrowing adventure, Dorothy/Toriah dumps a pail of water on the Wicked Witch and she melts to nothingness.

They return to Oz, where various rewards are given out and Dorothy/Toriah returns to the real world, by reciting, "I just want to go home."

_

Toriah wakes up, his concussion is over, his health is fully restored.  Looking around the room at the concerned members of his party, he remarks that he had the strangest dream and the others were in his dream.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jul 5, 2005)

Craven just about decides that Toriah is fairly much off his rocker, but keeps his mouth shut.  After the items are identified, Craven sees that only he and Belaver will be able to use the prayer beads and pearl.  "Perhaps I should carry one and you the other?  That might be best," he offers to the halfling.

But when bar brawls land Toriah in bed again, Craven just shakes his head.  "You should be more careful.  Some people will enforced their wishes with an iron fist.  Let's not antagonize anyone else while we're here, hmm?"


----------



## Seonaid (Jul 5, 2005)

Toriah accompanies the others to Verbobonc reluctantly. He doesn't voice to his misgivings but promises himself to be careful and watchful. When the bar fight breaks out, he knows his luck is done. _This was a bad, bad idea,_ he thinks as he slugs a man in the gut and then goes down in the fray.

When he comes to, he blurts out, "I had th' stranges' dream, an' you all"--he looks around him with wide eyes--"were in 't." He shakes his head, looks down at his previously battered body, and looks at Belaver. "I assume you did this, an' I thank you." He then blinks and asks, "How long have I been ou'?"


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jul 5, 2005)

Belaver graciously accepts whichever of the divine items Craven gives to him, and remonstrates with Toriah on the wisdom or lack thereof of getting involved in bar brawls.


----------



## Endur (Jul 5, 2005)

The party finishes conducting its business and leaves Verbobonc.  Toriah is nervous the whole time and breathes a sigh of relief once the party leaves the city.

The trip from Verbobonc to Nulb takes six days.  The first two nights the party stays at road side inns, the rest of the trip the party camps out and maintains a watch.  No bandits or other creatures bother the well-armed party.

Soon the party reaches Nulb, the village where Canoness Y’Dey and Otto maintained their watch on the forces of elemental evil.  You have heard many stories about how Otto, Elmo’s older brother, disguised himself as a smith and lived in the village for years.  Canoness Y’Dey disguised herself as an old hag selling love potions and other enchantments.  Toriah and Craven have heard a rumor that Otto and Y’Dey were secretly married, but the Canoness never discusses that rumor.  

Once upon a time, the small village of Nulb saw traffic and the flow of goods from many places.  Greedy merchants came to Nulb by land or by river and traded with the Priests of the Temple of Elemental Evil, which is a mere hour’s walk from this place.

Now the temple is no more and the merchants no longer travel here.

The falling down buildings were built of mud brick, crudely hewn logs, and old timbers from boats.  Most of the buildings have been reduced to rotting piles of timber and mud.

The waterside hostel is the only building in Nulb that has a stone foundation and two floors.  The hostel still stands.  The doors are missing and you can see inside the hostel’s first floor.  Some of the tables are over turned, as if nobody bothered to clean up after the last barroom fight in this place.  Lenya sees a bartender looking at her from behind the bar on the first floor.  The tall, lanky, greasy bartender is washing a mug that only Lenya can see.  Before Lenya’s eyes, the Bartender undergoes a horrific transformation, pieces of his body go flying, as if he is being hacked to pieces by a giant invisible blade.  Lenya’s face turns white and she forces her eyes away from the horror in the Hostel (Lenya fort save 4+6=10 fail, ability damage con 4, str 1, dex 1).  Xaod says to Lenya, “You look like you have just seen a ghost.” 

Across the street from the Old Waterside Hostel, the old herb shop Canoness Y’Dey once worked in, is the only other building still standing and has a sign that says, “Mother Screng’s Herb Shop”.  

An old abandoned river boat has run aground.  It has many holes and will never be sea worthy again.  A large skull and crossbones was painted on the ship, but much of the paint is faded and peeling.

The village is silent.  Nothing moves amongst the ruined buildings, not even the wind.

A Cross is standing in the middle of the ruined village.

A man hangs from the cross.

Tall and covered with muscles, a northern barbarian of the Suel race, hangs from the cross, not moving.  Blood drips from the wounds where nails were driven through his hands.

A black hood covers his head, otherwise he is naked.  Long blonde hair falls out of the back of the hood.

Even covered with wounds, his body appears close to human perfection.


----------



## Pyrex (Jul 5, 2005)

A chill runs down Raner's spine as he walks down the streets of the once-prosperous town, the decay serving as a powerful reminder of what may become of the rest of the world if the evil of the temple is allowed to spread.

As the town square comes in to view, Raner stops in his tracks, momentarily transfixed by the sight of the crucified barbarian.  Then, he sees that the human is still bleeding.

"Craven, help me get 'im down, he may still be alive."

Raner then moves forward towards the crucified human, trying to figure out how to get him down without killing him, if, indeed, he isn't already dead.


----------



## Thanee (Jul 5, 2005)

*Lenya*

_“Stop that!”_ Lenya yells at the (invisible) barkeeper, staggering backwards.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jul 5, 2005)

Craven stares at the man for a moment, wondering what crime deserved so ghastly a punishment.  Nevertheless, this was very gruesome, and the man had to come down.  "Carefully, he may have been punished for a reason," Craven warns, though he moves forward swiftly to help bring the man down.


----------



## Seonaid (Jul 6, 2005)

As they walk, Toriah muses over the truth (or not) of the relationship between the canonness and Otto. "Think 't's true?" he asks Craven.

Toriah is struck dumb by the ghost town. He walks with the others, eyes wide. When the come across the hostel, he glances inside and then turns to the others. "Why don' we stay here?" he starts to ask when Lenya screams. He whirls, hand on his rapier. "Wha'? Wha' is 't?" He looks around rapidly for the threat.

When the come across the crucified barbarian, Toriah shudders delicately. He steps back as the others try to get the man down and fingers his crossbow [OOC: or shortbow].


----------



## Endur (Jul 6, 2005)

Craven and Raner support the man and lower the cross to the ground.  

He still appears to have life in him, although it is readily appearant that he was heavily tortured before being placed on the cross.  His skin was torn all over in what must have been the worst scourging imaginable.  In some places, bone is exposed.

You hear a faint voice say, "Water."

Removing the hood, you gasp in horror.  The injuries that were inflicted on his body were tripled as applied to his face.  

The right side of his face is almost totally destroyed.  The right side of his face was deliberately disfigured with fire and acid.  The right eye was destroyed.

The left side of his face is untouched, not even a bruise.  As if the torturer wanted to increase the horror in the viewer, by letting you see the left side of the beautiful face the victim once had and the right side ruin the face had become.


----------



## Seonaid (Jul 6, 2005)

From his vantage, Toriah can't see everything clearly, but what he does see makes him glad. He is tempted to turn away but does not out of respect for the barbarian and for his companions who cannot look away.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jul 6, 2005)

Craven hurridly gives the man his waterskin, and lays a hand on the man's chest to stop his bleeding and ease his pain slightly.  "What's you name?" he asks after the man has drunk.

OOC - Lay on hands for 5 points of healing.


----------



## Endur (Jul 6, 2005)

After Craven pours water down the man's throat, Raner and Belaver remove the nails pinning the man's hands to the cross.

The man cries out in common, his voice sounding stronger than before and with a strong Northern accent, "Give me a Mirror.  I must see what was taken from me."


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jul 6, 2005)

"Calm yourself, you've had a terrible shock.  Just wait a moment, get your bearings, sit, rest, and drink more water.  Wait before doing that," Craven says with compassion in his voice.


----------



## Endur (Jul 6, 2005)

Belaver and Craven healed the wounds on the Barbarian's body.  Belaver realizes that repairing the barbarian's face would require a miracle (_Regeneration_).

The barbarian continues speaking, still speaking common with a northern accent, but with a vocabulary greater than the average barbarian
"Wait.  You asked my name.  Yet you know my name.  You called me by my name when you tortured me and laughed at me.  
"You are lying to me.  Yet I know who you are.  It does not matter what face you wear or how kind your words sound or what background surrounds us.  I will always recognize my demonic torturers."


Ignoring the protests of Craven and the others, the Barbarian throws Craven and Raner back with superhuman strength and runs over to the river to look at his reflection in the water.

He falls silent while staring at his reflection and his hands run over the ruined side of his face and compare it with the side that was undamaged.


----------



## Pyrex (Jul 6, 2005)

Raner shakes his head as the man runs toward the river, wondering how long he must have been tortured to no longer even hope for rescue.

Raner follows towards the water, staying about 10' behind him "I don't know what demons ye be referren to, but we aren't them."


----------



## Endur (Jul 6, 2005)

The barbarian sighs in resignation, "Oh, very well, we'll play your games if we must.  You are not one of my demonic torturers.  There.  Are you satisfied?
"And this must be yet another one of your tricks.  You would never dare to ruin my face permanently.  This must be some spell that will wear off."


----------



## Thanee (Jul 6, 2005)

*Lenya*

Lenya is still feeling ill from her earlier 'encounter' with the 'ghost'. She stands at the side, watching the water, while the others talk to the man.


----------



## Endur (Jul 6, 2005)

Xaod says to Lenya, "I know you are familiar with Keoish Golden wine from your time in the Welcome Wench.  Trust me.  Drinking this stuff will protect you from evil spirits.
"I used to see evil spirits all the time until I increased my consumption of Keoish Golden.  I saw Snakes and Tigers walking down the street in Hommlet.  Nobody else saw them, though; not even you.  Now I'm protected and I don't see them anymore." 

Xaod offers a new unopened bottle to Lenya.


----------



## Thanee (Jul 6, 2005)

*Lenya*

_“I only drink wine with the meals, but thanks for the offer,”_ Lenya says, a faint smile playing around her lips.


----------



## Endur (Jul 6, 2005)

The barbarian speaks to Raner, "Is there something wrong with your woman?  Normally when women see my body and my face, they grow hot with desire and throw themselves at me.  Or they try for the subtle route and try to mother me.  Or maybe they play hard to get.  But your woman looks ill.
"Is it my face?  Does my face cause women to become sick now?  Has your curse taken away all of my power over the opposite sex?"


----------



## Seonaid (Jul 6, 2005)

Toriah watches the interplay of the others, almost waiting for the barbarian to attack one of the party members. He occasionally looks at Lenya in concern. At the barbarian's words, he chokes back laughter at the man's impudence.


----------



## Endur (Jul 7, 2005)

The northern barbarian continues, 
"Still you say that you are not demons.  Methinks you protesth too much.
"A test this is.  A test of my memory to see if I recall any shred of my self after your many torments.
"You may have taken the very best part of me.  My beauty may be gone forever.
"But my bitterness remains.  My hatred is eternal.  My revenge will come!
"I will never forget!
"I was born in the kingdom of the Fruztii.  Second son to the Jarl of Krakenheim.  
"Even as a child, I was the best at everything.  The Seers said my fame would be as great as Vatun. 
"My older brother feared my father would name me heir.  My brother dared not challenge me, nor could he murder me for fear of the Kin-Slayer curse.
"So instead he plotted to have me kidnapped by an emissary from the Old One.  He betrayed me to High Priestess Halga of Iuz's Greater Boneheart.  
"The Priestess, like all women, desired me, although I was only 11.  
"For years, she was my jailer, my mother, and my lover.
"She traveled the world, to Dorokaa, to Rel Astra, even to the Vault of the Drow.  I went with her, secured by physical and magical bonds.  I was her toy and plaything and she liked showing me off to others.  Many of her friends lusted after me, but Halga always refused them.  She wanted to keep me for herself.
"In the Vault of the Drow, the Priestesses of Lolth desired me.  And their power was so great that even Halga feared what may happen.  But Halga never guessed that the Demon Queen herself desired my beauty.  The Demon Queen of Spiders' desire for me was so great that she freed me from Halga's bondage, even though it ended the alliance between the Drow and the Old One.
"The Goddess of the Drow gave me many gifts and placed me in command of many men.  She sent me to a ruined fortress to hide and await my great destiny.  When the time was right, I would receive the call.
"At twenty years of age, I was a brilliant and inspired commander, the best the world has ever seen, but it was not enough.  My men were not up to the task we were given.  I was murdered.  My men slain or fled.  My great destiny ended.  
"Since that red day, I have been tortured and tormented in the Abyss for my failures.  The only respite from the tortures and torments are when fair seeming lies make me think the tortures are finally over.  And then, just when Hope's shadow appears, the tortures begin again.  
"Do your worst.
"I will never forget.
"I was, I am, and I will be
"Lareth the Beautiful."


----------



## Endur (Jul 7, 2005)

Toriah has heard the name Lareth the Beautiful before; he knows that Lareth was the commander of the Moathouse and that Canoness Y'Dey killed him a dozen years ago. (Knowledge Local 14+1=15; Kerwyn's Knowledge Local 1+3=4).

Craven is fairly certain that the man who claims to be Lareth is evil.  Besides the obvious arrogance, he seems filled with hatred and claims to have associated with evil creatures.  (And he radiates a strong evil to Craven's Detect Evil ability).


----------



## Seonaid (Jul 7, 2005)

Toriah watches the man. "He's crazy," he proclaims. "Lareth died twelve years ago. Obviously this man's alive. An' who woul' wan' people t' think he's Lareth?" He shakes his head. "Crazy."


----------



## Endur (Jul 7, 2005)

The barbarian sighs in resignation and responds to Toriah.  "You are right, demon.  What you say is correct."


----------



## Pyrex (Jul 7, 2005)

"Aye, and Spuignor died last week yet he's walking around Homlett today.  Just because Lareth died don't mean that isn't him."


----------



## Endur (Jul 7, 2005)

The barbarian responds, "Alive?  What is best in life?  To crush your enemies, see them driven before you, and to hear the lamentation of their women!"


----------



## Seonaid (Jul 7, 2005)

Toriah shoots a dirty glare at Raner, then realizes he's right and offers a semi-apologetic grimace and shrug. He turns back to the barbarian. "If you're Lareth, an' demons're torturin' you, why woul' they sen' you here where someone"--he glances meaningfully at Raner and Craven--"c'n help you?"


----------



## Endur (Jul 7, 2005)

Xaod burps, after finishing the bottle Lenya refused, and responds, 
"Bah.  I reckon Toriah is right.  The barbarian is crazy.  Raner went to stone school, he didn't take the lessons Craven and I took.
"Miracles only happen to heroes like Spugnoir.
"If a villain dies, his soul gets eaten by the Fiend he worships.  The fiend usually tortures them first, sort of like a cook preparing the food, before eating the soul.  Villains only come back as souless undead.  Ghosts and Vampires and the like."


----------



## Endur (Jul 7, 2005)

The man who claims to be Lareth responds to Toriah, 
"Someone can help me?  Again with the false hope.  
"Despair is my friend.  It keeps hope away.  Delays the torture.
"Were I to believe in hope... were I to think that I am alive again...
"This place would instantly cease to exist.  I would return to a torture chamber ... or find myself in a sea of lava... or falling down a bottomless pit ... or crushed beneath miles of stone ... or prey for monsters even I can not describe."


----------



## Seonaid (Jul 8, 2005)

Toriah is confused. He turns to his companions. "If this man 's evil, shoul'n' we, uh, _do_ somethin' abou' him?"


----------



## Endur (Jul 8, 2005)

The barbarian becomes frightened, "Do something about me?  I know what you mean, Demon!  You are tired of your trickery and ready to continue the torture!

"I'll be back!"


With a look on his face like he fears he is about to dive into a pool of lava, the Barbarian dives into the river and starts swimming down stream.


----------



## Endur (Jul 8, 2005)

The Temple of St. Cuthbert in the Viscounty of Verbobonc

A stern faced woman in her thirties and wearing the outfit of a member of the Order of the Stars enters the office of the Head of the Church and says with a meek voice, "Your holiness, you wished to see me."

The old man behind the desk replies, "The Order of the Stars has a new task.  Canoness Y'Dey has requested aid in Hommlet.  She fears that the Temple of Elemental Evil may be rising again, this time with a more subtle plan than before.  She desires the aid of an Inquisitor to root out the evil that has infiltrated Hommlet."

The woman replies with an eager look in her face, "To match the strength of my beliefs against the Temple of Elemental Evil.  Long have I heard of them, but never have I faced such terrible enemies.  Of all in the Order of the Stars, only I would have the necessary willpower to resist their enchantments and see through their illusions.  Yet I have my flock and my responsibilities here.  My second is not yet capable of filling my position.  Would Canoness Y'Dey come here while I look after her flock?"

The old man replies with a sigh, almost as if he had anticipated this request, "I had hoped that the two of you would work together on this task.  Canoness Y'Dey has many years experience in fighting evil.  There is much you could learn from her."

The woman replies, "My flock is equally important.  I will listen to any advice she offers, but I must insist that she takes my place." _And the glory from defeating the Temple of Elemental Evil will go to me this time._

The old man replies, "Very well.  I will send a note to Canoness Y'Dey that her request for aid has been approved.  The Head of the Order of the Stars, the Mother Confessor herself, will come to Hommlet.  I will also include orders reassigning Canoness Y'Dey to Verbobonc."


----------



## Pyrex (Jul 8, 2005)

Raner looks from Toriah to the crazed barbarian rapidly swimming downstream.  "Hrmpf, let 'im go.  We have enough problems of our own to tend to."


----------



## Dalamar (Jul 8, 2005)

"Drinking crusaders, vomiting girls and crazy barbarians - Oh my!"

Kerwyn was first intrigued by the possibility of adding another meatshield to the party, but when the candidate turned out to be into monologuing, he quickly gave up hope.
"So how about we give him some feathers so he can try flying, or rather, sinking instead of swimming?"


----------



## Endur (Jul 8, 2005)

Xaod says to Craven, 
"Redithidoor, may he rest in peace, taught me a song.  How did it go... oh yes ... here it is
_
Well, you know you make me wanna
(Smite) Get my sword up
(Smite) Push the evil back
(Smite) Throw my smackdown
(Smite) Come on now (Smite)
Don't forget to say you will
(Smite, Smite) Don't forget to say
(Smite) Yeah yeah yeah yeah, come on
(Say you will) Say it right now, baby
(Say you will) Come on, come on
(Say you will) Say it right now, baby
(Say you will)
I still remember
When I used to be nine years old yeah, yeah
An' now that I’m grown up
I'm old enough to know
An' I wanna serve thee
You want me ta smite the foe
I want you to know
I said I want you to know right now
You've been good to me, Lord
Better than I've been to myself
And if you ever leave me
I don't want nobody else
I said I want you to know
I said I want you to know right no
You know you make me wanna
(Smite) Get my sword up
(Smite) Push the evil back
(Smite) Throw my smackdown
(Smite) Come on now
(Smite) Don't forget to say you will
(Smite, Smite) Don't forget to say
(Smite) Yeah yeah yeah yeah, come on
(Say you will) Say it right now, baby
(Say you will)
(Say) I know that I love thee
(Say) I know that I need thee
(Say) I know that I want thee
(Say) I’ll never leave thee
(Smite) Come on now
(Smite) Come on now
(Smite) Come on now
(Smite) Come on now
(Smite) A little bit softer now [repeats]
(Smite) A little bit harder now [repeats]
Hey (Hey) Hey (Hey)
Yeah (Yeah) Yeah (Yeah)
Smite now
A little Smite now
Jump up and Smite now
A little Smite now
Come on (Smite now)
Come on now (Smite now)
Come on now (Smite now)
Come on now (Smite now)
Come on jump up and Smite now
A little Smite now
Jump up and Smite now
A little Smite now
Jump up and Smite now
A little Smite now
Jump up and Smite now
A little Smite now, yeah
_

Good little song, don't you think?"


----------



## Endur (Jul 9, 2005)

The party leaves Nulb to the Haunts and Crazies.

The party presses on to the legendary Temple of Elemental Evil.

Even with its forces twice defeated, the remnants of the Temple of Elemental Evil remain a sinister and disturbing pockmark on the territory.  The ruins are mostly quiet, although people still tell stories of strange lights or creatures moving about the old place.  Elmo told you that a band of marauding hobgoblins moved into the ruins about two years ago.  The evil creatures have been driven out at least once before, but they enjoy using the terrible reputation of the place to their advantage, so they keep coming back. 

The area around the old Temple of Elemental Evil is weed-choked scrub, full of gnarled trees and twisted vegetation.  It is not uncommon to stumble on a skull or a skeleton of a humanoid creature amid this dark growth, for this is a place well-accustomed to violence.

The Temple of Elemental Evil: Its name befits its hideous appearance.  The huge charcoal gray building, with its arched buttresses and obscene designs, stands a mute testament to the darker side of history.  Every surface of the structure teems with leering faces and twisted forms of demons and monstrosities unlike anything previously imagined.  The massive main doors are crowned with winged beasts and disgusting figures that chill a viewer to the very soul.  The place is huge.  It extends over 450 feet north and south, and is nearly 450 feet across at its widest.  The walls rise about thirty feet, and the roof peak is about twenty feet higher, making it 50 feet tall at the highest point.  The narrow windows are barred and the only entrance is to the south.  

The surrounding compound is equally terrifying.  Vermiculated growth, covered in dark thorns, twists amid rubble from what was once a high curtain wall.  Shadows dance along the blackened trees whose branches claw at the air around them like desperate, dying men.  

It need not be said aloud, being obvious immediately.  This is an evil place.

Kerwyn (seeking treasure) and Toriah (seeking to protect Kerwyn) scout out the Temple of Elemental Evil, while the rest of the party wait.  

The old curtain wall surrounding the compound is mostly collapsed rubble.  But the thorny growth makes it an effective obstacle nonetheless.  The gatehouse was destroyed and the party will be able to walk right on through to the Temple.  Kerwyn and Toriah don’t enter the compound because they hear several goblins talking right inside the compound entrance, probably guards waiting to ambush the unwary.  

Kerwyn and Toriah also see that one tower still stands attached to the curtain wall, in the northeast of the compound, and they hear goblins talking in that tower.  Finally, they hear the sounds of dogs barking in the compound.


----------



## Thanee (Jul 9, 2005)

*Lenya*

_“This place is even darker than I had imagined,”_ Lenya says, as the temple comes within view. Everything, the whole area is a display of the terrible evil, which inhabited the old temple. _“If the canoness was right, then we should expect more than just hobgoblins here.”_


----------



## Endur (Jul 9, 2005)

Belaver casts _Lesser Restoration_ on Lenya (healing 3 points of con damage).  Kerwyn and Toriah report that it is possible that there are other things besides goblins here, but they didn't see any signs of other creatures.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jul 9, 2005)

Craven was perfectly astounded by the scarred barbarian man, and thoroughly frightened by Xaod's strange song.  _This world gets stranger and stranger all the time..._ he muses as they ride onward.  He gives Courage a pat on the shoulder.  Though he had not known the horse for long, he already felt as if he were a friend.

When the group reached the temple, Craven's grip on his warhammer tightened involuntarily.  This place was worse, in some respects, than the obelisk below the moathouse.  He looked around the place warily, and prepared himself for an attack.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jul 9, 2005)

"So, there are goblins inside which will attack us.  How do we turn the tables on them?  Launch an attack into the tower in the dead of night?  Spring their trap with illusions?  Charge in for gods and glory?"


----------



## Endur (Jul 9, 2005)

Xaod jumps on his horse and draws his sword after Belaver mentions charging in for Gods and Glory.  He holds the reins of his horse in his teeth, his shield on his left arm, and his sword outstretched (like he is posing for a painting).

Xaod looks expectantly at Craven.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jul 9, 2005)

Craven restrains an impulse to put a hand to his forehead, and another to look to the sky to beg the gods for patience.  Xaod, while a good mentor, occasionally could be a very trying man.  "Are goblins known to build traps?" he asks the group.  "Because if they are, charging it could result in great injury to all."


----------



## Endur (Jul 9, 2005)

Kerwyn and Toriah did not see any obvious traps when they scouted the outskirts of the compound.  Kerwyn and Toriah are generally familiar with the reputation of goblins and hobgoblins (thanks to high Knowledge Local rolls).  They know that goblins prefer to either ambush their enemies or flee.  Kerwyn and Toriah know that hobgoblins prefer to win fights through tactics and might and are quite willing to fight in melee.


----------



## Endur (Jul 10, 2005)

Xaod drops the reins out of his mouth, lowers his outstretched sword arm, and leans over to talk to Craven.
"Craven, I admit I have not always been the best of mentors.  I wasn't there for you when you went off to the Moathouse.  
"But we're not talking about charging demons or gargoyles.  The gargoyles on yonder Temple are statues.  They don't move.  And the demons were banished years ago.  All we're talking about are goblins and hobgoblins.
"I've ridden inside the compound once before, with Elmo about a year ago.  
"Unless the goblinoids have made changes recently, we should be able to ride right in to the compound and ride the guards down.  The only fortified defenses they had last time were the tower on the far side and the temple doors.  
"One of us on a horse is worth a dozen goblins.  The two of us should be able to handle the guards without difficulty.  
"The rest of the party could follow behind our charge.  And we'd definitely need the help of fearless Raner and powerful Lylamwyn and wise Belaver when the rest of the hobgoblin tribe counter-attacks."


----------



## Seonaid (Jul 11, 2005)

Toriah looks at Xaod in disbelief but represses the urge to say anything. "Jus' 'cause we didn' see anythin' doesn' mean 't won' get 's. Care is a good way t' go."


----------



## Endur (Jul 11, 2005)

Xaod replies, "Well, then, cautious Toriah, what is your advice?  There is only one entrance and there are guards guarding it.  How do you recommend we defeat the guards?"


----------



## Seonaid (Jul 11, 2005)

Toriah shrugs uncomfortably under Xaod's questioning. "If there's some way t' spring their trap withou' us actually _in_ 't, tha' woul' be bes', eh?" He looks at the spellcasters in the group. "Any good ideas hidden away?"


----------



## Endur (Jul 11, 2005)

Xaod sheaths his sword and opens a new bottle, "I think that was the question Belaver asked."


----------



## Xael (Jul 11, 2005)

"Fireballs?", Lylamwyn suggests.


----------



## Thanee (Jul 11, 2005)

*Lenya*

_“I would also be more comfortable to attack them from range, without getting onto their territory,”_ Lenya agrees.


----------



## Endur (Jul 11, 2005)

Xaod burps and says, "A most excellent plan, Lylamwyn!  I am all for it.  
"Fireball the guards.  Although we can't see them, if you blast the entrance, you should be able to get them.
"Don't worry about my desire for glory in battle.  When the Horde marches out of the temple, I'll have more than enough goblins to fight in melee."


----------



## Xael (Jul 11, 2005)

"I would like to mention that I only have one Fireball prepared, so I'm not entirely sure if it would be wise to "waste" it on couple of guards, if there are few dozen more waiting for us. It's sometimes good to save a your best tricks for last. I have other long-range spells prepared, though nothing as powerful.", Lylamwyn says, after giving the idea a second thought. "Though that might be a the safest way to clear and get through the entrance. It's two in favour of the Fireball plan at the moment. Any objections?"


----------



## Dalamar (Jul 11, 2005)

"You know, I still have my widget," Kerwyn says, waving around his _wand of invisibility_, "I could just go in out-of-sight and see if it's worth throwing big explosions, or if I could just knock out a few goblins myself."


----------



## Endur (Jul 11, 2005)

Kerwyn uses his wand to go scouting and vanishes from the sight of everyone but Lenya.

As he passes through the entrance, Kerwyn realizes that the hobgoblin guards had used the rubble to give themselves a heavily fortified position, cover from those outside the compound, those at the entrance, and even the Temple.  Lylamwyn's fireball would have been lucky to singe a single hobgoblin.  Kerwyn hears the sounds of several goblins (engaged in a dice game perhaps) and another goblin who is handling two dogs.

Kerwyn also sees the Massive Bronze doors of the Temple entrance.  The doors are over twenty feet high and twenty feet wide.  Massive broken iron chains hang by the doors.  Another pair of hobgoblin guards (these with no cover) are in front of the doors, holding the leash to another pair of dogs.

Kerwyn sees a few more dogs playing tug of war over a bone further in the compound.

The dogs near the entrance to the compound start barking.  Their hobgoblin handler calls out, "Bree-Yark?" and pokes his head from cover to look around.  The dice game conversation has ended.  The Hobgoblin at the entrance to the Temple yells out "Bree-Yark!" as the dogs at the Temple entrance begin to howl.

Kerwyn vaguely remembers hearing in a Tavern from some adventurers who were returning from a Keep on the Borderlands that "Bree-Yark" is goblinish for "We Surrender."  Raner, who is a bit further away from the Temple compound and actually speaks goblinish, knows that "Bree-Yark" means "We need Reinforcements".


----------



## Pyrex (Jul 11, 2005)

Raner curses under his breath in dwarvish.  "Either we've been spotted or Kerwyn has; or possibly both.  One o' the two-footed dogs in there has just started shouting for reinforcements."


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jul 11, 2005)

"We should get back, let Kerwyn come back to us, let their attention fade.  I should be able to find something to kill the scent of the next scouts we send in, if we decide we need a second run."


----------



## Xael (Jul 11, 2005)

"If they have competent guards - or at least someone competent - their attention won't fade for a long time. And why should we go anywhere, I'm quite comfortable in waiting for them to come out instead of us walking into a trap.", Lylamwyn says while readying his crossbow.


----------



## Endur (Jul 11, 2005)

The Dogs are howling.  Hobgoblins are looking all around, but not moving from their current positions.  Kerwyn thinks their behavior is peculiar for people who claim they want to surrender.

The great doors to the temple open.  Eight hobgoblins (two in heavy armor) come outside and join the two guards outside the temple doors.

Only Lenya can see an old hobgoblin with a staff standing in the doorway.  

Kerwyn, Belaver, and Toriah spot a rather large hand high on the door frame.


----------



## Endur (Jul 11, 2005)

Cloudy, dreary day.  Light is gloomy.

Kerwyn is approximately 120 feet from the now open Temple doors and the crowd of hobgoblins assembling on the steps below the great doors.  

Kerwyn is approximately thirty feet from the hobgoblin sentries hiding in the rubble.

Kerwyn is approximately 200 feet from the rest of the party.  The rest of the party can see the great doors.  Only Lenya can see Kerwyn and the hobgoblin with a staff standing in the doorway.


----------



## Thanee (Jul 11, 2005)

*Lenya*

_“Could be their leader,”_ Lenya mumbles. _“Or their shaman. I just hope Kerwyn is smart enough to come back now... okay, maybe it's time to start with the prayers.”_


----------



## Pyrex (Jul 12, 2005)

"Or if they're gonna stand all nice and together-like mabye it's time for Lylamwin to blow them up."


----------



## Seonaid (Jul 12, 2005)

"Do you see tha' big hand?" Toriah asks quietly. "Can' be a hobgoblin."


----------



## Endur (Jul 12, 2005)

Lenya sees the old hobgoblin with a staff walk out of the doorway.

Everyone sees an ogre exit the Temple, a 9 foot tall, 1000 pound Ogre covered with thick black fur, long arms, and a broad muzzle.  The Ogre seems well equipped with claws and teeth.  Belaver recognizes the 'ogre' as a Dire Ape.

Lylamwyn casts his _Fireball_, catching the ten hobgoblin warriors on the stairs (two with heavy armor), the shaman, and the 'Ogre' in the blast radius (dmg 21, shaman save 16+3=19, 'ogre' save 14+6=20).  All ten of the hobgoblin warriors are dead or dying.  Craven (12+), Raner (4+), Toriah (18+), and Xaod (10+) shoot arrows at the Ogre, Toriah struck the Ogre(dmg 6).

The burned, severely wounded Ogre flees back inside the Temple.  Lenya saw the singed Shaman follow the Ogre into the temple.  

Kerwyn sees the hobgoblin sentries near the gate duck down back into cover.  There is a lot of whining and howling going on.  Seeing as the door to the Temple is now open, Kerwyn enters the temple to see what is going on inside.  

Kerwyn sees another dozen hobgoblins, half in heavy armor, advancing towards the Temple exit.


----------



## Dalamar (Jul 12, 2005)

_Man, these guys here don't seem to know that the guys outside are going to surrender. I guess I'll just have some fun with them, then._
With these thoughts, Kerwyn starts speaking with (what he thinks is) a spooky voice: "I am the GHOST of the TEMPLE and I have come to RECLAIM it from your FOUL brethren! Flee NOW, or feel my WRATH!"
Then he moves so he isn't blocking the doorway so he won't be overrun in case the hobgoblins decide to flee at full charge.

*OoC:* Guess that's an Intimidate check, so Kerwyn has a +2 bonus. If Bluff is more approriate, Kerwyn's bonus is +6


----------



## Endur (Jul 12, 2005)

Kerwyn watches a dozen armed hobgoblins and twenty or so unarmed hobgolins and goblins in the temple lose all semblence of order as they flee the 'ghost of the Temple' and run past Kerwyn out the doorway.  (Bluff check 17+6=23).

The party outside the temple sees a bunch of hobgoblins flee from the temple in a disorganized fashion.  They run past their dead or dying comrades and are running towards the exit from the compound.


----------



## Dalamar (Jul 12, 2005)

Kerwyn yells "YES, flee! FLEE the WRATH of the GHOST of the TEMPLE!" from the doorway after the running goblins, then he drops to his knees as he tries his best to hold the laughter in.
After a moment, he wipes his eyes and takes another look around to see if the ogre is still there. 

If he doesn't see it, he heads outside to where the rest of the party is, walks behind Xaod, and whispers in his ear "Fear the Ghost of the Temple".


----------



## Endur (Jul 12, 2005)

A fully-healed 'Ogre' (and Lenya sees an old Shaman hiding behind the Ogre) are the last to flee past Kerwyn and exit the temple.


----------



## Xael (Jul 12, 2005)

"Oh, this is working out a lot better than I though it would.", Lylamwyn says while preparing to shoot at any (not-so-well armored) enemies that come within range and sight.

OOC: They're fleeing towards us? Oh yes! Mass battle time!


----------



## Endur (Jul 12, 2005)

The hobgoblins rout and are captured or slain by the party.  No wounds are suffered by the party members.  

Belaver thinks an _Entangle_ or _Plant Growth_ would have worked well for capturing large numbers of fleeing hobgoblins, but wasn't really necessary as it turned out.

Lylamwyn casts _Web_ at the Dire Ape and the Shaman and some other hobgoblins in the area of effect.  Lenya blasts the invisible Shaman, killing him before he can free himself from the web.  The Ape avoided the web and swings away through the trees.

Craven and Xaod ride back and forth across the battlefield, cutting down any hobgoblins that still resist.  Raner gets much use of his axe, cutting down the largest of the hobgoblins, a hobgoblin in full plate who wielded a double bladed sword.  

The Dire Ape managed to escape, climbing through trees and swinging away.  None of the other goblinoids manage to escape.  

The party takes twenty hobgoblins and ten goblins prisoner.  Another twenty-six hobgoblins lie dead on the field (including the ten that were fireballed earlier).

The party finds a man chained in the temple.  He says his name is Tiadden and he is a carpenter from Verbobonc that was going to Hommlet to look for work when he was captured by the hobgoblins.

In addition to hobgoblin weapons and armor that are stacked in the wagons for resale in Verbobonc, the party finds after they search the temple grounds: a bag containing 845 cp, a bag containing 698 sp, a bag containing 572 gp, a bronze statue of a mounted elf warrior (worth 300 gp), a small iron box containing ten 50-gp bloodstone gems wrapped in silk padding, a suit of masterwork full plate armor, a large box wrapped in an iron chain and padlocked that contained a golden flagon with obsidian inlays (worth 200gp) and a silver platter (worth 75gp) and a painting of a green dragon (120gp), a flask of holy water, a bag with 110 gp, a box with 800 gp and 200sp, potions of water breathing and cure serious wounds, six suits of banded mail, six masterwork great swords, +1 chain shirt, +1 chainmail, amulet of natural armor +1, another magical brooch of shielding (47 points), wand of cure light wounds (30 charges), potion of cure moderate wounds, potion of glibness, bracers of armor +1, +1 Two Bladed Sword, masterwork light crossbow, potion of spider climb, potion of cure moderate wounds, 2 potions of bulls strength. 

Great iron chains lie by the huge bronze doors to the temple.  Powerful runes that once bound the temple can still be seen on the temple doors, although the runes long ago lost all power.

The inside of the temple still shows signs of the original architectural design.  But the earthquake and habitation by hobgoblins have reduced some of the graphic evilness of the temple.

The floor of the vestibule is made of reddish-brown stone squares.  Dim light filters through the barred windows.   The walls are plastered and painted with scenes befitting the nature of this despicable-place-- torture, murder, enslavement, robbery, and far more unspeakable acts.  The creed of the worshipers is evident from these descriptions: evil is supreme.  Ahead, the floor stones are green, and the nave of the temple is filled with pillars of a pinkish material, shot through with worm-colored veins.  Their arches lead to an unremarkable pair of lesser side aisles.  The columns supporting the archways, as well as the archways themselves, are worked in relief scenes of vile activities conducted mostly by human men and women.

The central altar is surrounded by pillars of white marble, veined with ugly red.  The altar block of pinkish white marble is roughly oval, a bit over 7 feet long by 5 feet wide.  Its top has a hollowed-out portion resembling a humanoid form, with legs apart and arms away from the body.  THis depression is stained a darker color than the rest.  Just north of the altar is a circular marble pit --a well of sorts--twenty feet in diameter.  Shards of broken crystal vessels and piles of feces and trash lie scattered about the bottom of the pit.

To the west of the central altar, the supporting pillars are sandstone, resting on a red slate floor.  A stump of a granite monolith is all that remains of whatever sort of altar once stood here.  Dozens of beds composed of cloth scraps, hay, and leaves fill this area.  Many are covered with tattered blankets.  Scattered amongst the beds are cooking pots, small barrels, bags, tools, weapons, food, and other gear.

To the east of the central altar, the thick stone columns here are dark green, with blood-red striations.  The paving blocks are mossy green, and in the center of the wing is a circular dias about twenty feet in diameter.  On or around the dias are piled barrels, crates, and bags, as well as sundry other items: large coils of rope, bolts of cloth, pots, large slabs of meat, tools, and more.  The dias is two-tiered; each rises about eighteen inches the inner being 14 feet in diameter, forming a 3 foot wide step along the rim of the inner tier.  The lower disc is greenish black, the upper greener.  The center of this altar is a depression about 8 feet across, filled with scum-covered black liquid.

North of the central altar, a grand staircase goes down.  A flight of steps twenty feet wide, each step broad and tall, delves down to the north.  The stone is dull gray, but flecks of color--black, blue, green, red, and white--dot its surface.  To the north of the staircase is a stone railing, with supports of brown, green, and white stone.  The upper portion is cinnabar.  The floor beyond the railing is paved with three foot stones of highly polished red granite.  Square columns of some type of yellow stone are carved with painted reliefs showing scenes of fire and suffering with demonic creatures looking on.  A pair of smashed and fallen down bronze doors are at the bottom of the stairs.  The area beyond the stairs is full of collapsed rubble-- the earthquake smashed the below ground levels and made this area impassable.

North of the grand staircase is the high altar, a huge bronze and copper altar, shaped like a huge basin and blackened from fire, rests on six legs 1 foot above the floor.  It is eight feet in diameter, filled with charcoal, bits of blackened bone.  This vessel is dented and cut.  A single chain dangles over the altar from the ceiling.  This altar bears signs of recent use.

North of the High Altar, is the Throne of Elemental Evil.  A massive Throne that the Old One Iuz and the Demoness Zuggtmoy once ruled from.  Extending out of a half-circle alcove, a dais completes a circle thirty feet across.  The floor, steps, and walls are black basalt, highly polished and gleaming.  Four steps lead to the upper platform, and upon it is a great throne of purplish basalt, covered in leering demon faces and carved skulls with evil grins.  
The flagstones upon which the throne sets are 10-foot squares of granite, set in a mosaic pattern of brown, green, red, and white.

Above the throne, the following words are chiseled into the curved wall:_
The power of elemental death 
Brings mortals low
But raises the Nameless One High_


----------



## Dalamar (Jul 12, 2005)

Unless somebody objects, Kerwyn takes the mw light crossbow, and one of the two cure serious potions.

Once they're inside inspecting the Temple, Kerwyn's thoughts on the decoration are clear on his face - Yuck! There's a gleam in his eyes once they come in view of the throne, however. He starts sneaking towards it before one of his boring compatriots has a chance to stop him. Just before stepping on the dais he spots the text, however, and stops dead on his tracks.
He takes a few steps back and turns to Lylamwyn.
"You think that means if I rest my buttocks on the throne," he says, pointing at the text, "it'll be used as a floor-mop by some elemental death-thingies?"


----------



## Xael (Jul 12, 2005)

Lylamwyn takes a regal, thinking look. "Possibly.", he answers to Kerwyn's question.

OOC: I think the more badass healing potions are more useful for Raner and Craven.


----------



## Pyrex (Jul 12, 2005)

Walking through the temple Raner can't help but be impressed by the stonework, even while being repulsed by it's design and purpose.  "_Shame to let all this go to waste, wonder if I could convince the other masons to quarry it?_" he ponders.

Then, as Kerwyn steps toward the throne "Aye, I imagine there're quite a few things here that wouldn't be safe to touch."


----------



## Thanee (Jul 12, 2005)

*Lenya*

_“Wow, that did work out pretty well! Good job, guys! They were pretty impressed by that raging ball of fire, it seems,”_ Lenya cheers, as the battle is over. _“But that must have been the most nimble ogre in existance... it wasn't really an ogre, or was it?”_ she asks carefully, not sure about it, but there certainly is some doubt.

From the treasure, Lenya will try the chain shirt, if noone else needs it, putting the buckler back into the party treasury, which she never used and only really carried, anyways. She will also give the studded leather armor to Kerwyn, who seems to like it well enough for some reason, even though he did not want it earlier in the Moathouse. With her new backpack, Lenya can easily carry quite a bit and so the additional weight of the metal armor is not much of a problem.


OOC: Yup, _Cure Serious_ should go to the front liners... Kerwyn should take a _Cure Moderate_ instead, I think.


----------



## Dalamar (Jul 12, 2005)

If it could, Kerwyn's jaw would hit the floor.
"Impressed by the raging... ball... of fire...?"

<silence>

"Oh, right, you weren't here. And since you're pretty, I'll forgive your foolishness. It was I who scared the heck out of the hobbos with my magnificent ghost act. You should've seen me, well, heard me, but still."


----------



## Endur (Jul 12, 2005)

Raner thinks that the reputation and evilness of the Temple of Elemental Evil is such that few masons would be willing to quarry the stone and few buyers would be interested in it.  And that masons and buyers who were willing to work with or buy it would be subject to harrassment from those who fear its evil reputation.  

The greatest treasure of the Temple, the stonework itself, is something only an unscrupulous merchant who lied about its origin could hope to sell for full value.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jul 12, 2005)

Belaver will inform the party of the nature of the "ogre", noting that it is unlikely to return with its keeper slain and that he should be able to peacefully dissuade it should it do so.  From the treasure pile, he will claim only the wand of healing.


----------



## Endur (Jul 13, 2005)

After searching around the Temple for a day, the party can find nothing else to do.  

All of the goblins and hobgoblins have been captured or slain.  Belaver has four new dogs to take care of (two other dogs were slain in the fireball).  The Dire Ape has not come back.  No other monsters are evident, other than some opportunistic rats that raided the hobgoblin’s pantry.  

To Craven, the whole place seems very evil. 

The adventurers occasionally see strange lights or hear noises after objects inexplicably fall over.  But they can’t find anything in the temple.  

Kerwyn has the feeling that there is a ghost following him around, making the objects fall over while trying to restrain itself from laughing out loud uncontrollably.  Several of the goblin prisoners have admitted to the party that their Shaman warned them to beware of the terrible ghost of the Temple and to follow any orders the ghost gave them.  

Lenya thought she saw something out of the corner of her eye, but when she looked directly, nothing was there.  She saw several objects fall over and knows for a fact that they were not pushed over by invisible creatures.

The adventurers travel back to Verbobonc to sell their new acquisitions and turn the hobgoblin prisoners over to the proper authorities.  

Nobody bothers them on the road, but they do meet several travelers who inquire as to why they have thirty goblinoid prisoners.

On the way to Verbobonc, Toriah practices with the disguise kit.  This time he will be in disguise and hopefully the guild won’t notice him.

After six days travel on the roads, the party arrives in Verbobonc.  The local watch takes the goblins from the party, paying the party a reward of 30 silver pieces (1 sp for each goblin or hobgoblin prisoner).  

The local smiths pay the party 1500 gp for the miscellaneous hobgoblin weapons and equipment.

Lenya and Lylamwyn go to negotiate with the local magic shops to buy and sell more items.  






Craven goes to visit the Church of St. Cuthbert.  The patriarch invites Craven to his office.

“Craven, Canoness Y’Dey asked me to tell you a story.
“Ten years ago, during the Greyhawk wars, Canon Hazen of Veluna, the head of the Church of Rao, conducted a ceremony using the Crook of Rao and several other relics to drive the fiends from the Oerth and back to the Abyss.  The bards call that great event the Flight of the Fiends.
“That ritual ended the Greyhawk Wars, for without abyssal leadership the armies of the Old One would not march on the offensive.  Indeed, of all the old one’s fiendish generals, only the Old One himself was able to resist the Flight of the Fiends.  
“After the ritual was finished, the Crook of Rao vanished as artifacts often do.  We can not rely upon ever performing that ritual again.  Now and in the future, fiends must be banished one at a time.  
“A new order of knights was formed to finish the work that the Flight of the Fiends started.  A knight is inducted into this knightly order by drinking from a sacred chalice, a chalice that was sanctified by the blood of a fallen martyr, a hero that attempted to banish the Old One himself.  
“Otto, Elmo’s deceased older brother, was that fallen martyr.  The Knights of the Chalice is the knightly order that was sponsored by Verbobonc, Veluna, and Furyondy in the memory of Otto.  Canoness Y’Dey has sponsored you for membership in the Order of the Chalice.  
“If you accept this honor, a brother in the Order will escort you to the secret hiding place of the chalice, where you will be inducted into the Order of the Chalice.”

Raner spends some time talking to masons and other members of the stoneworkers guilds to see if it would be possible to make a fortune by quarrying the stone from the Temple of Elemental Evil.  While the merchants are interested in the high quality stone, they despair of ever finding anyone willing to buy it.  Their also concerned that it might be difficult to find any workers willing to quarry stone in such a cursed place.





Kerwyn, Raner, and Xaod go to a bar, this time without Toriah.  Again a bar room brawl erupts.  Kerwyn doesn’t receive any injuries (by avoiding the brawl).  Raner and Xaod hold their own in the brawl.






After Toriah goes to sleep in the inn, he is removed from his bed by several stealthy intruders.  He wakes up to find himself upside down, tied up, and helpless in front of several rogues.







“We are going to ask some questions.  And you are going to answer the questions.
“Did you take anything from the Temple of Elemental Evil?
“Did you take anything from an old Moathouse east of Hommlet that was a hidden shrine for an evil god?
“Have you taken anything from any other cultist or priest of a god?  Or stolen from any other temple or church or shrine?”


----------



## Dalamar (Jul 13, 2005)

Whenever something knocks over of its own accord next to him, Kerwyn quickly mutters "sorry", just in case the Temple's actual Ghost is angry at him for inpersonating it.

Once, when they're being questioned about the goblinoid prisoners, Kerwyn answers "spare food, just in case" jokingly.


----------



## Pyrex (Jul 13, 2005)

Leaving the temple, Raner shrugs, "_It's a shame so much beautiful stone has to go to waste but I suppose there's nothing to be done about it._"

OOC: When does Toriah go missing?  Do any of us notice before morning?  (I wouldn't expect so, his captors being sneaky and all, but I thought I'd check)


----------



## Endur (Jul 13, 2005)

Raner meets a gnomish merchant named Funk Flashman who seems intrigued by Raner's thoughts about the stone in the temple.

Funk says, 
"I know how to quarry the stone.  Lets get the authorties to give us convicted criminals and the captured goblins to quarry the stone.  Hire some mercenaries to guard the goblins and criminals.  Nobody will notice if a few goblins or criminals come down with a curse.

"Then, after all the stone is quarried, we hire a priest to say a blessing over the stone.  Then the stone will be as good as new.  The curses will be gone and we can sell the stone without mentioning where it came from."


----------



## Endur (Jul 13, 2005)

Funk Flashman ('My friends call me Funky') continues to talk to Raner in a bar.

"I talked to a priest.  He is willing to cast _Remove Curse_ spells on the stone we quarry for 1000 gold pieces.  Hiring and equipping the mercenaries would cost about 5000 gold pieces.  The convicts and goblins are free and don't have to be paid.  So the total expedition would cost about 6000 gold pieces.  
"The profit could be immense.
"Now, I know you are a busy dwarf and don't have the time to oversee this expedition.  It will take weeks of hard work: interviewing mercenaries, convincing government officials to turn the goblins and convicts over to us, and then the actual quarrying of the stone.
"So, I'm willing to supervise the expedition while you continue on your quest.  I'll send you monthly status reports.  You and I will be partners, 50-50.  You put in three thousand gold, I put in three thousand gold, and we make millions.
"Let's shake on it, partner?"


----------



## Pyrex (Jul 14, 2005)

Raners eyebrows furrow a bit as "Funky" makes his pitch.  Not only is he not convinced that trying to sell the stone from the temple is a good idea, but something about Mr Flashman just rubs him the wrong way.  "Interesting idea, excepting that I don't have 3000gp to invest in such a business endeavor.  What I do have, however, is deatiled directions on how to get to the temple and a reasonable inventory quantities and types of stone available there.  Seeing as, as you so accurately pointed out, that I don't really have time to oversee such an expedition.  So, my question for you, Mr. Flashman, is how much would this information be worth to an entrepreneur such as yourself?"

OOC: Legally speaking, should someone quarry it, who theoretically "owns" the temple and it's contents?


----------



## Endur (Jul 14, 2005)

Pyrex said:
			
		

> OOC: Legally speaking, should someone quarry it, who theoretically "owns" the temple and it's contents?




You don't know who owns the temple and its contents.  Is Raner going to consult an attorney?


----------



## Endur (Jul 14, 2005)

On second thought, Raner realizes that Funky doesn't rub him the wrong way.  In fact, Raner wishes he had more good friends like Funky (_charm person_, Raner's will save 5+1+2 spells=8).  

That still doesn't mean that Raner has 3k he wants to invest, but he'll give Funky the benefit of every doubt.

Also, Raner encounters a distant relative in Verbobonc, who tells him that his Uncle Rerrid Hammersong went off to reclaim the family diamond mine about a year ago.  Raner is probably rich now and didn't even know it.


----------



## Endur (Jul 14, 2005)

Lylamwyn finds a wizard in Verbobonc who will teach him spells.  The wizard's name is Nogirt.
Nogirt says, 
"So you heard of my arcane power in Enstad and knew that only I could had the knowledge to be a suitable mentor?  Well, then I'll be happy to oblige you and teach you spells beyond any you would learn in Enstad."


----------



## Seonaid (Jul 14, 2005)

*Toriah, rogue in trouble*



> “Did you take anything from the Temple of Elemental Evil?
> “Did you take anything from an old Moathouse east of Hommlet that was a hidden shrine for an evil god?
> “Have you taken anything from any other cultist or priest of a god?  Or stolen from any other temple or church or shrine?”



Toriah attempts to be nonchalant, and to disguise his voice. "I've never stolen from any temple, church, or shrine. As for this 'Temple of Elemental Evil,' well, it doesn't sound like the kind of place a smart person would visit, does it?" He tries to smile reassuringly from his uncomfortable position and to remember if he'd ever seen these particular people. [Bluff +2]


----------



## Endur (Jul 14, 2005)

Toriah does not recall ever seeing his captors before and Toriah knows many of the people in the thieves guild.  Toriah tries to explain he has had nothing to do with any temples or priests (Toriah's bluff 8+2=10).

The questioner (a human male with brown hair) replies, 
"Guess we picked up the wrong person." (sense motive 5+ ranks)

Rogue number two (a male halfling with sandy brown hair) says, 
"I don't think so."  (sense motive 10+ranks)

Rogue number three (a human woman with black hair) adds, 
"That was a pathetic lie.  A falsehood so thin it was sad.  My little brother could have done much better than that."(sense motive 20+ranks)

Rogue number one asks, 
"What's the penalty for stealing?  Oh yes, I remember!"
He spins Toriah around so he can see another person who is tied up and gagged in a chair and is about to get his hand chopped off.






Rogue number two counters, 
"But he stole from temples.  Cutting off a hand is the penalty for stealing in general.  How about branding Temple Thief on his face and then cutting off his hand?"

The woman, rogue number three, counters with a sinister laugh and says in a very intimidating manner, 
"No, I have a better idea.  Let's induct him."

The three rogues chant while holding hands and circling Toriah,

"Induct him, Induct him, Induct him!


The rogues laugh like madmen.

The woman pulls out an amulet and places it against Toriah.  
"Ta Dah!  You have been INDUCTED into the Temple Raiders of Olidammara.

The Rogues laugh uncontrollably as they untie Toriah.  

The halfling rogue adds, 
"Here is your own symbol of Olidammara.  If the Thieves Guild of Verbobonc bothers you, show them this.  You are a Temple Raider now and they should leave you alone.  They shouldn't bother you so long as you only steal from priests and temples." 

The rogues show Toriah their facilities.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jul 14, 2005)

Endur said:
			
		

> Craven goes to visit the Church of St. Cuthbert.  The patriarch invites Craven to his office.
> 
> “Craven, Canoness Y’Dey asked me to tell you a story.
> “Ten years ago, during the Greyhawk wars, Canon Hazen of Veluna, the head of the Church of Rao, conducted a ceremony using the Crook of Rao and several other relics to drive the fiends from the Oerth and back to the Abyss.  The bards call that great event the Flight of the Fiends.
> ...



  At the temple, Craven was pleased they were able to destroy the maruading hobgoblins, and rescue someone.  A fine catch of treasure was certainly welcome as well, as it could be turned to excellent use by the people of Hommlet, as well as this group of adventurers during their continuing battle against evil.

When the patriarch told him the Canoness recommended him for the Knighthood of the Chalice, Craven was overwhelmed.  It was a great honor, greater than any he had dreamed of.  To be counted worthy to use a saint's relic, to learn the sacred truths of such an order, was beyond what he though he aspired to.  When such honor was offered, it was all a man could do to simply accept it and attempt to live up to it.

"You honor me.  I will strive to be worthy of the Knighthood," he says with a bow.  He will willingly go along to be inducted, attempting to be humble and accepting.

OOC - Craven would certainly like one of the potions of CMW or CSW, and/or the wand of cure light wounds.  He would also be able to use the amulet of natural armor, and may even be interested in learning to use the two-bladed sword.  Maybe.  But he would like to give any weapons or armor that aren't immediately needed to the temple, along with some of his gold/silver/copper.


----------



## Endur (Jul 14, 2005)

Craven leaves the party for two weeks, traveling to a secret location where he is inducted into the Order of the Chalice.  The time passes swiftly.  Craven is exposed to an overwhelming amount of information and it will take sometime for him to process everything he experienced.

Lylamwyn spends the two weeks creating magic items and learning new spells.

Xaod is in a bar-room brawl (in a different bar) every night.

Kerwyn is practicing his magic while entertaining the ladies of Verbobonc.

Lenya meets an old Rhennee fortune teller who tells her, 
"Beware the Evil Eye." 

Toriah spends some time with his new "friends" as well as time with old friends.  He does not have to wear a disguise anymore in Verbobonc.

Belaver makes a trip back to Hommlet to check on the Grove of the Old Faith (wild shaping into an Eagle to travel quickly back to Hommlet).  Yundi seems to have things well in hand at the Grove.  

Uncle Joman tells Belaver, 
"Now don't you worry about evil cultists infiltrating Hommlet.  The Church of St. Cuthbert has sent an Inquisator to find the fiendish.  This Mother Confessor is already making progress.  She found out that Telna, the proprietar of Telna's kitchen, was actually a witch and a spy for Iuz.  You are just in time to watch Telna being burned at the stake."






Uncle Joman continues, 
"One of my nieces, Lotha Dart, has been chosen to be the new proprietress of Dart's Kitchen, the newest addition to Dart Enterprises."

While you are watching the burning of the witch, the Mother Confessor is watching the crowd.  Before your eyes, she culls an evil cultist out of the crowd and renders him helpless.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jul 14, 2005)

Belaver looks visiby troubled at the inquisitorial proceedings, but says nothing; his heart may disagree, but he has always been taught that an Inquisitor of St. Cuthbert has an infallible sense of evil.


----------



## Seonaid (Jul 14, 2005)

Toriah visibly pales at the others' comments and the sight of the caught thief.

When they change tone and induct him into the Order, he looks around, comic confusion on his face. "Wait . . ." he says slowly, still trying to control his drawl. "You _wanted_ me to say yes?" He holds the holy symbol hesitantly. He considers asking about his problems with the Guild but doesn't want to provoke his captors into taking away their offer of sanctuary from them.

He is somewhat impressed with their facilities, having seen only the Guild's previously, and makes comments appropriately.

--

After more time with the Raiders, he relaxes his guard, especially after an encounter or two with the Guild, encounters that went in his favor. A certain swagger comes back into his step, being in his old grounds and no longer harrassed by the Guild.


----------



## Pyrex (Jul 15, 2005)

Endur said:
			
		

> On second thought, Raner realizes that Funky doesn't rub him the wrong way.  In fact, Raner wishes he had more good friends like Funky (_charm person_, Raner's will save 5+1+2 spells=8).




Raner pauses a moment, nodding his head as he sees that Funky really does just want to help; and even though he's not entirely certain that trying to sell the stone from the temple is a good idea he certainly can't deny Funky the chance to make it work.  "I can see you're a sharp businessman, and I have no doubt that we can come to a mutually beneficial agreement, but we're going to have to find another method of financing.  I just don't have 3000gp to get this enterprise off the ground."


----------



## Endur (Jul 15, 2005)

Funky pats Raner on the back.  
"I know we can work together to make this work.  If we're short a few gold, we'll make it work somehow.  How about if you contribute 1000 gold now and give me a voucher for 1000 gold a month from now and I'll cover the other 4000 gold.  Since I'll be investing more gold than you, I'll want a bigger split of the profits.  How does splitting the profits 60-40 sound?"


----------



## Dalamar (Jul 15, 2005)

Early in the morning, a figure moves silently to the stables. Kerwyn takes one of their cart horses, hoping that it won't be too sorely missed while he is doing his business. Touching his new magical bandana, the thief changes his looks so that he looks like one of the townspeople he saw the other day. He then mounts the horse and rides out of the city, setting his course towards the Temple of Elemental Evil.
_Darn it's been bothering me that I didn't try saying the thing that addled cultist told me to say back down there. And now that the others aren't bothering me -should've sneaked into Lenya's room to give her a farewell kiss, though- I can prolly talk with the ghost pal that was there. Maybe it knows something._


----------



## Endur (Jul 15, 2005)

Kerwyn manages to make it to the Temple of Elemental Evil without incident, although traveling by himself he is careful to avoid obvious sites where bandits might lurk.  Kerwyn circles around Nulb to avoid encountering the ghost in the hostel or the strange barbarian.

When Kerwyn rides up to the Temple of Elemental Evil, he discovers three other horses tethered outside.  Someone else is inside the temple right now.  In the distance, he hears the voices of a couple of men talking.


----------



## Thanee (Jul 15, 2005)

*Lenya*

With most of the others occupied or otherwise out of reach, Lenya picks up her well-filled pouch and puts it into her backpack, and then heads towards the merchant quarter of Verbobonc, looking for cloth and leather merchants and tailor shops to get a new dress or three made for her and afterwards maybe a jeweler to find some matching accessories.


----------



## Dalamar (Jul 15, 2005)

Kerwyn tethers up his horse a short distance away so that it won't be heard, and then waves his widget at it.
Then he starts sneaking towards the voices, hoping to eavesdrop on their conversation. If he can't get close enough while still saying hidden, he zaps himself too.


----------



## Pyrex (Jul 15, 2005)

Endur said:
			
		

> Funky pats Raner on the back.
> "How about if you contribute 1000 gold now and give me a voucher for 1000 gold a month from now and I'll cover the other 4000 gold.  Since I'll be investing more gold than you, I'll want a bigger split of the profits.  How does splitting the profits 60-40 sound?"




"Hmm, that's almost workable.  How about this.  This is likely to be a long-term venture.  Given that we're planning to use goblins and convicts as laborers it'll likely be three to five months until we've covered expenses and start seeing a profit.  Also, while the mercenaries are going to be want to be paid in advance, paying them a month in advance at the start of each month should be more than enough to keep them happy.

So what I propose is that we each contribute 500gp to startup costs, and then another 500gp each month towards operational expenses.

Once we start selling the stone we'll use the proceeds to pay the operational expenses and split the profit.  Seeing as we'll both be investing the same amount but ye'll be handling the adminstrative duties, I'll give ye 10% of the net profit as a salary, resulting in a 55%/45% split after expenses.


----------



## Endur (Jul 17, 2005)

Funky shakes Raner's hand and says "Agreed." 

Funky and Raner draw up an agreement, Funky shows Raner his 500 gp, Raner contributes his 500 gp, and Funky goes off to interview mercenaries and make arrangements for the convict laborers.


After hiding his horse, Kerwyn enters the temple.  He turns invisible to sneak up on three cloaked intruders gathered around the throne.  Two of the intruders are human warriors, the third is a bugbear, all wear half-plate armor.  

Their shields are covered with canvas, but around their necks they wear symbols that remind Kerwyn of the warriors from the Dark Lord of the North, the Old One.

The first warrior says to the others.
"Now what?  The hobgoblins have been destroyed.  The Temple of Elemental Evil isn't rising here or in Nulb.  Where do we look?  The Moathouse?"


----------



## Dalamar (Jul 17, 2005)

_Hmm... Guess I'll have some fun with them._ Kerwyn invoces the power of his bandana again.
"It is no use, we were beaten by a group of 'adventurers'", he says, imitating the voice of Festrath and dismissing the _invisibility_ to show his magic-changed form of Festrath. "Not to mention the horrendous dragon guarding the place."

*OoC:* Bluff +6, Disguise +12 (plus the approriate situational modifiers for both)


----------



## Endur (Jul 18, 2005)

The second armored warrior says, 
"I'm Fisturn and he is Baugh.  Our furry friend is Uvren.  You say you are Master Festrath...
"What exactly are you master of?  Are you the master of the new Temple of Elemental Evil?
"Who do you swear allegiance to?  We serve High Priestess Halga of Iuz's Greater Boneheart.
"And what is this about a Dragon and a bunch of adventurers?"


Kerwyn avoids wincing when he walks, but he has saddle sores from spending so much time in the saddle over the last two days.  

Lenya finds everything she was looking for in the Merchants Quarter of Verbobonc.


----------



## Dalamar (Jul 18, 2005)

Kerwyn puffs out his chest in false pride as he starts recounting what he remembers of Festrath. "I am Master Festrath, a priest of the Dark Lord. I was sent to the moathouse near the town of Hommlet under Master Thaque, may his remains cause stomachache to the dragon, to look for Long-Lost Knowledge. Just when the remaining of us found a great Obelisk of great Evil, the vile adventurers ambushed us. I managed to escape while my lowly gnoll underlings and the remaining acolytes were slaughtered."
Kerwyn acts respect towards Thaque, hate towards the adventurers, and disgust at the gnolls during his explanation.


----------



## Endur (Jul 18, 2005)

Fisturn replies to Kerwyn, 
"Are you the last Master of the Temple of Elemental Evil?  If so, perhaps you would be willing to accompany us to meet with High Priestess Halga.  I'm sure she would be willing to provide you with additional troops to continue your excavations.
"If you are not the Master of the Temple of Elemental Evil, perhaps you could inform us where we might find the Master so that we could deliver High Priestess Halga's invitation?"


----------



## Thanee (Jul 18, 2005)

Endur said:
			
		

> Lenya finds everything she was looking for in the Merchants Quarter of Verbobonc.




Holding the _Staff of Power_ in both hands, now able to unleash deathly fire and lightning upon her foes, Lenya whirls around to meet the enemy...

_“Miss? How do you like it?”_

A daring smile playing around her lips, the young Rhennee answers: _“Oh yes, I will take it! The leather is surely the finest I have ever seen. But I don't think I need that walking stick here, thank you very much! And sorry for the broken vase, I will pay for it, of course.”_ The images in her mind slowly fade and she finds herself back in the merchant's room, where she was just testing the fit of her new clothes.

_“It's alright, miss, I never liked it, anyways.”_

Along with the expensive leather outfit, which is far more suitable for her adventurous journeys than her other dresses, Lenya bought two custom-fit wrist sheaths, enabling her to conceal her wands inside the long sleaves.

At a tailor shop, she also ordered a custom-tailored dress to replace her old one, which was beyond its time already and a comfortable linen outfit, suitable for traveling, both of a high quality.


----------



## Dalamar (Jul 18, 2005)

"I would be most delighted to meet your Mistress," Kerwyn says with a bow. "However, before we can depart, I must go see my new minions. I have secured some weak-minded fools to further the cause of the Dark Lord, but they are not worthy of being graced by the Temple just yet."
Kerwyn thinks for a moment.
"Let us meet half an hour's ride from the city in [time period]. It should give me the time to have my minions gather enough supplies for the travel."

*OoC:* Replace time period with an approriate time for Kerwyn to get back, gather everybody and explain the situation, and get to the meeting place a bit early. Well, as well as he can aproximate, at least.


----------



## Endur (Jul 19, 2005)

Kerwyn's plan works.  The evil warriors agree to his suggestion.  Kerwyn travels with the three minions of the Old One towards Verbobonc without incident. 

Once they near Verbobonc, Kerwyn separates from the three evil warriors.  

Kerwyn goes and informs the other members of the party of the evil warriors he met in the Temple of Elemental Evil.  The party, including Belaver and Craven who have returned from their trips, leave the city of Verbobonc to go to the meeting place that Kerwyn specified.

The three evil warriors are not at the meeting place.  After waiting several hours for Kerwyn's new friends, the party gives up and returns to the city of Verbobonc.

Their preparations complete, the party follows their remaining clue to travel to the Orcish trading post of Rastor in the Lortmil Mountains.  

The well-armed party scares bandits away, two wagons and two armored mounted warriors are more than most bandits dare to attack.

The party takes a longer route to Rastor, traveling through the Kron Hills.  The Fog plays strange tricks on the party.  Fantastic Castles and strange creatures appear and disappear before your eyes.

The party members visits several gnome villages, inquiring as to whether any of the gnomes have found the legendary mineral known as mithril.  The gnomes are wary of outsiders, and accuse the party of being tax collectors.  The party denies the charge of being tax collectors, but the gnomes only seem to accept Craven, Lylmawyn, Toriah, and Xaod's protestations of innocence, the rest of the party receives distrustful glances and many accusations of being "revenue agents" (Diplomacy: Craven 14, Raner 5, Toriah 17, Kerwyn 5, Belaver 1, Lylamwyn 20, Lenya 9, Xaod 26).

After talking to many merchants, (Gather Information: Lenya 10, Lylamwyn 12, Belaver 5, Kerwyn 20, Raner 13, Craven 15, Toriah 20) Kerwyn and Toriah find a merchant named Bink who knows a merchant whose cousin claimed he knew a merchant who once bought and sold some mithril.  The gnome, Bink Veriusius ("My friends call me Binky"), claims he was bankrupted by taxes from the Viscount of Verbobonc, otherwise he would love to obtain the mithril for you.  If you are willing to invest in his business activities and give him an upfront order for the mithril, he is willing to track down the alleged cousin and see if mithril can be obtained.  He reckons it might take months to purchase a mithril chain shirt.

A gnomish girl warns Lenya to beware of the Wicked Witch of the West.


The party leaves the gnome settled lands, and approaches the Orcish Trading Post of Rastor.  

Belaver flies over the Trading Post in the form of an Eagle, scouting.  He sees three large wooden buildings (of appearently human construction) and one small stone building.  There are at least thirty crude huts and lean-tos and tents scattered around the main buildings.  Many animals.  Wagons of trade goods. There is also a pen that contains half a dozen large boars, boars large enough to carry an armored orc warrior.

Belaver estimates the size of the settlement as having roughly two hundred inhabitants.  Belaver sees many Orcs, as well as some humans and members of other races.


----------



## Pyrex (Jul 19, 2005)

"Rastor Trading Post.  A wretched hive of scum and villany if ever I've seen one."


----------



## Thanee (Jul 19, 2005)

*Lenya*

Lenya enjoys traveling in her new outfit, the soft leather being very comfortable.

In the Kron Hills...

Lenya tells Binky, that she would pay a good sum for such a fabulous armor, but right now does not have enough coins to risk them, however, she might come back to that offer in future and asks the gnome to keep his eyes and ears open, it would surely be worth it for him.

Not knowing who this Wicked Witch of the West is, Lenya will ask her companions about her and if they can't help her, someone who might.

Then they are off to Rastor...

_“Uhm... that's a whole lot of orcs. Two-hundred you say? Erm, why again are we here? I'm a bit confused with all the different places we have visited and heard of,”_ Lenya asks flashing a somewhat shy smile.


----------



## Seonaid (Jul 20, 2005)

Toriah agrees with Lenya, but he doesn't want to appear stupid or ridiculous in front of the others, so he keeps his mouth shut.


----------



## Endur (Jul 20, 2005)

Xaod says, "Burp!  Ask the wiz."

Lylamwyn retrieved the following message from the locked chest on the wagon previously owned by the evil cultists.

The Message
_
Master Dunrat,

Praise the Lord of Decay!

Proceed to the ruined moathouse outside of Hommlet and recover what artifacts you can from The Pit. Take with you only those whom can be trusted with this sacred duty. Walk in shadow, for while much of Hommlet have become complacent they are those who are ever wary for signs of trouble. Secure in secret a base of operation in Hommlet and keep prying eyes away from the moathouse.

When you have finished with the excavation you must seal The Pit and then return the artifacts to the *Temple of All-Consumption*. Fresh horses can be obtained from *Tal Chammish in Rastor * if necessary to haul whatever you find back to the *crater*.

Do not fail me.

Blessed Destruction!

Naquent
_


----------



## Endur (Jul 20, 2005)

When Lenya was traveling through the gnomish villages, she heard folklore about a terrible wicked witch that stole gnomish children and flew away into the west.  The adults she talked to did not believe in the wicked witch, but the children she talked to believed in the wicked witch.


----------



## Thanee (Jul 20, 2005)

*Lenya*

_“Ahh, right. The fresh horses. Hmm... but how does that help us? They surely won't accept us with open arms and tell us where to find this temple... any ideas?”_


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jul 20, 2005)

"Don't we still have some of those robes?  Perhaps some of our... sneakier friends could attempt to talk to Tal Chammish," Craven opins.

His time learning about the Order of the Chalice had left his head so stuffed with information he was astounded his helmet fit in the morning.  He was going to have to spend many hours in prayer and contemplation to see if he could learn the deeper truths behind them...


----------



## Endur (Jul 20, 2005)

*The Mighty Lortmils*

The great Lortmil Mountains dominate the Horizon.  

Rastor is located near the base of the Mountains where the Kron Hills end and the Mountains begin.

Many years ago, the Lortmils were cleansed of Orcs and Goblins during the "Hateful Wars" by an alliance of elves, dwarves, gnomes, and men.  But the threat has returned as new generations of Orcs and Goblins have grown to maturity.  The Gray Elves of Celene have forsaken their alliances and closed their borders.  The Dwarves of the Principality of Ulek are embroiled already in a war against the Orcish Hordes of Turosh Mak in the southlands below the Lortmils.  With Prince Thrommel having gone missing, and the gnomes and humans enstranged, no new alliance appears forthcoming.

For all that, the Orcs of the Lortmils do not appear to be marching to war.  Rastor looks as peaceful as any small village you have seen (albeit populated by orcs).

Raner thinks the family diamond mine is within ten miles of Rastor.  The dwarves of Raner's clan tunneled through an extinct volcano until the terrible day they discovered a creature of fire and darkness in the mines.  He tells the party of a legendary diamond that one of the ancient leaders of his clan claimed as her own.  She called it Tulian's Eye (naming it after herself); it was a diamond as big as a fist.


----------



## Dalamar (Jul 20, 2005)

"You sure about that?" Kerwyn says as Lenya questions whether they will be welcomed with open arms.
"Hmm... Which one was Dunrat...? You think he was this guy? Or this one?" Kerwyn starts going through the guises of the cultists they defeated. "You know, I don't think we know which one of them is Dunrat, do we?" he finally says, ending his shape as that of Lenya, though not bothering trying to imitate her voice.


----------



## Endur (Jul 20, 2005)

Lylamwyn remembered seeing in Chenashi's mind that Master Dunrat was the tall dark-haired cultist with the black goatee.


----------



## Pyrex (Jul 20, 2005)

Raner looks around, trying to remember where in the mountains the family mine might be, but is brought back to the present by Lenya & Kerwyn's comments;

"It's a trading post.  Not a barbarian war camp.  I suspect they'll be happy to do business with anyone who has the coin.  But neither their goods nor their information is likely to be cheap."


----------



## Seonaid (Jul 20, 2005)

"But," Toriah says, "if they're expectin' us, surely they'd give us horses." He looks pointedly at the changing Kerwyn.


----------



## Thanee (Jul 20, 2005)

*Lenya*

_“Now that's a nice form,”_ Lenya says with a wink, _“but you better not do anything stupid with it! Now impersonating Master Dunrat could work, but keep in mind, that we don't know much about who he knows here and what behaviour is expected from him.”_


----------



## Pyrex (Jul 20, 2005)

"Not to mention it might be a mite suspicious so show up looking like Dunrat then start quizzing people on what 'you' did last time 'you' were here."


----------



## Seonaid (Jul 21, 2005)

Toiriah winks at Kerwyn. "I'm sure Kerwyn'll be careful, eh?"


----------



## Dalamar (Jul 21, 2005)

"When aren't I careful?" Kerwyn asks with Lenya's grin. "Hmm... I wonder how real this thing is?"
He tries to take a hold of 'his' breasts, but his hands slip through the illusion. "Not too, it seems. Gotta be careful."


----------



## Thanee (Jul 21, 2005)

*Lenya*

_“Yes, VERY careful,”_ Lenya says with a scolding gaze towards Kerwyn.

_“Some of us could accompany you, if you want to go inside. We got enough cultist props to do so, like the amulets and cloaks.”_


----------



## Pyrex (Jul 21, 2005)

"I'm thinking we should probably all go in, but in two groups.  Two or three of us dressed as cultists as one group, and the rest undisguised in a second group.  That way reinforcements will be nearby if things go sour for the disguised group."


----------



## Seonaid (Jul 22, 2005)

Toriah fishes out his medallion. "I'm with Kerwyn."


----------



## Endur (Jul 22, 2005)

The plans made, the party goes down the hill towards Rastor in two groups.  

Kerwyn, Toriah, and Lylamwyn take the wagons in, disguised as Master Dunrat and other evil cultists.

Belaver, Craven, Lenya, Raner, and Xaod travel into Rastor from another direction not in disguise.

Neither group of adventurers is bothered by the Orcs.  The orcs at the trading post are lazy, surly, and foul-tempered, but do not appear hostile to either evil cultists or other travelers.

There are three large wooden buildings in Rastor.

The largest building is the Gray Lodge, a tavern filled with a variety of humanoids of every type.   Transactions of all sorts go on in the smoke filled corners of the tavern.

The second largest building is Madame Delilah's, a house of ill repute.

The third wooden building is a large stable for horses, giant boars, and other animals.

There is a small stone building in town as well.  Raner is shocked when he recognizes the small stone building as a Temple of Moradin (built by dwarven hands as far as he can tell).


----------



## Thanee (Jul 22, 2005)

*Lenya*

Lenya will head to the tavern and listen to the latest gossip.


----------



## Pyrex (Jul 22, 2005)

Raner pauses a moment upon seeing the temple "_Must've been built before the orcs took over.  Wonder if anyone is still there?_"

Seeing that no one is being hassled by the orcs, Raner lets the others know he'll meet them at the tavern later and heads to pay his respects at the temple.


----------



## Seonaid (Jul 22, 2005)

Toriah waits to take Kerwyn's signals. He knows it would be no good if Kerwyn's authority was undermined. Inside, he is chortling with glee.


----------



## Endur (Jul 22, 2005)

Raner enters the Temple of Moradin and discovers several dwarves wearing crude iron collars and torn beards are in the Temple.  Raner recognizes his uncle Rerrid Hammersong and his cousins Thandain Deeperdark and Tunraug Urkart.  Raner’s relatives recognize him as well.  

Raner’s Uncle says, ”Och, it is good to see you.  But you came too late.  We tried to cleanse the Mines of the evil that infests it still.  The Great Evil has left the Mines, but many lesser evils have replaced it.  They were too much for us.  Many of us were killed.  The thirty of us that survived were captured and sold as slaves to Kreugna, the ruler of the orcs.”


As Belaver, Craven, Lenya, and Xaod travel down the street towards the Gray Lodge, they are stopped in front of Madame Delilah’s establishment by a half-dozen orcs.  The largest of the orcs tosses a silver piece to Craven.  The orc says in broken common, “I want to buy your woman.”


The disguised Kerwyn, Lylamwyn, and Toriah enter the Gray Lodge.  

On the wall next to the entrance is a sign saying, ‘No Fireballs.’  Inside the smoke-filled tavern, they see many creatures.  Goblins are playing musical instruments.  A human wearing a collar is tending bar.  Bugbears, Humans, and Orcs are drinking liquid refreshment and eating pie.  A sign on the wall lists several types of pie available to be ordered, ‘Pie, Apple Pie, Blueberry Pie, Chicken Pie, and Gnomish Pie.’

Several stone statues, reminiscent of the Temple of Elemental Evil, are in the bar.  Then one of the statues moves its head to stare at Kerwyn.  Lylamwyn recognizes the creature as a Gargoyle.

Lylamwyn reads the bartender’s mind (with _Detect Thoughts_) and locates Tal Chammish in a shadowy alcove.  Tal Chammish is a shifty-looking human with nervous eyes and dark greasy hair.  He is sitting and drinking with four Gnolls and a female evil cultist.  The evil cultist has long blonde hair and wears it with feathers and small animal bones woven into her braids.  She is wearing ochre robes with a silver sash and a black cape.  She has a holy symbol of the Elder Elemental Eye.  A large Ogre guards the entrance to the alcove where Tal is sitting.  

Tal Chammish listens to what Master Dunrat (actually Kerwyn) has to say and readily agrees to give the party fresh horses for the trip to the Temple of All Consumption.  Tal Chammish and his group get up and leave for the stables to give the party the horses.  Lylamwyn read’s Tal Chammish’s mind and finds directions to the Temple.  The temple is located in an abandoned dwarven mine six miles from Rastor.

Kerwyn, Lylamwyn, and Toriah are following Tal Chammish’s crew out of the alcove, when a eight foot tall stone statue steps in front of Master Dunrat (Kerwyn).  

The large gargoyle (with one broken horn) speaks, ”Going somewhere, Dunrat?
“Mistress Naquent expected the artifacts weeks ago.  She has put a bounty on your head so high that every bounty hunter west of Greyhawk is looking for you.
“If you have the artifacts with you, hand them over now and I’ll forget that I saw you.”


----------



## Thanee (Jul 22, 2005)

*Lenya*

_“I am not for sale, and especially not for one silver piece!”_


----------



## Pyrex (Jul 22, 2005)

"Aye, it's good to be seeing you again too, I only wish the circumstances were better.  We'll get you out of here soon's I figure out how.  I'm sure the others I'm here with will help."


----------



## Endur (Jul 22, 2005)

Rerrid responds to Raner, "The easiest and safest way would be to buy our freedom if you have the gold.  The orcs outnumber us four to one.  With thirty of us scattered around the trading post, an attack would result in many dwarves dying to the orcs.  
"Kreugna is brutal and vicious, but she respects force and is very greedy.  She'd rather be paid gold for us than risk a fight."


After Lenya's statement, Craven and Xaod stand protectively inbetween Lenya and the orcs but do not draw their weapons in an attempt to avoid a fight.

The orc continues, "Oh, I didn't mean I wanted to keep you.  I just want to rent you for an hour."  The orc makes suggestive thrustings of his pelvis and the other orcs laugh uncontrollably.

An orc in the crowd calls out, "Once you go orc, you'll never go back."


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jul 22, 2005)

Belaver tries to remain calm when the orcs start picking a fight; he mentally prepares to stab the nearest orc if they start swinging, and feels Neshi tensing to do the same.


----------



## Thanee (Jul 22, 2005)

*Lenya*

Lenya points to Madame Delilah's establishment. _“Go there then. Have a nice day.”_

Then she begins to move around the group (in a reasonable distance) to continue their way to the tavern.


----------



## Endur (Jul 22, 2005)

The orcs laugh as the party walks around them and heads to the Gray Lodge.


----------



## Pyrex (Jul 22, 2005)

Endur said:
			
		

> Rerrid responds to Raner, "The easiest and safest way would be to buy our freedom if you have the gold."




"Aye, that thought occured to me as well.  How much d'ye figure she figures ye're worth?"


----------



## Endur (Jul 23, 2005)

Rerrid responds to Raner, "No idea."


----------



## Seonaid (Jul 23, 2005)

Toriah looks at Kerwyn, hoping he's doing a good job of pretending to be a lesser minion of Dunrat's.


----------



## Thanee (Jul 23, 2005)

*Lenya*

_“Nice fellows,”_ Lenya comments to the others with a hint of disgust in her voice, as they make their way towards the tavern. _“Hope you don't end up in one of those brawls again, Xaod.”_


----------



## Endur (Jul 23, 2005)

Xaod replies to Lenya, "What's a bar without a brawl?"

Belaver, Craven, Lenya, and Xaod enter the Gray Lodge.  The bartender sees them and calls out, 
"We don't serve their kind here."


The bartender points to a sign on the wall below the 'No Fireballs' sign that says 'No Paladins'.


----------



## Thanee (Jul 24, 2005)

*Lenya*

_“Looks like your reputation precedes you.”_


----------



## Endur (Jul 24, 2005)

Xaod replies to Lenya, "Bah.  They are just tired of losing.  We'll go check out the stables."

Craven and Xaod leave the Gray Tavern and head toward the stables.

Belaver and Lenya find a table in the tavern.


----------



## Thanee (Jul 24, 2005)

*Lenya*

_“Well, so much for hearing the latest gossip,”_ Lenya whispers to Belaver. _“I doubt they are going to be very talkative now. Well, we can still try, I guess.”_

Lenya will spend some time waiting for an opportunity to talk to some of the patrons, humans preferred, paying for a few drinks, to find out what's going on around here.


----------



## Endur (Jul 24, 2005)

A trio of goblin waiters deliver pies to the table with three orcs next to Belaver and Lenya.

The orcs are speaking in common.

The first Orc says, "I ordered plain pie.  This looks like chicken pie."

The second Orc says, "I ordered gnomish pie.  Say, is that runt over there a gnome that escaped from the kitchen?"  The Orc is referring to Belaver.

The third Orc replies, "Nawww!  That's a half-man!  Gnomish runts have long white beards and pointed ears and red caps!  Say, what does Gnomish pie taste like anyways?"

The first and second orcs say together, "Tastes like Chicken!"

Much orcish laughter ensues.


----------



## Dalamar (Jul 25, 2005)

"Ah, that explains all those pathetic fools that attacked me on my way here," Kerwyn says with amusement. He cocks his head a bit to the side as he regards the animated object. "And if I gave the artifacts to you, what would I give to Dark Mistress Naquent when I finally reached the Temple of All Consumption? Do you take me for a fool?"
At this point, his tone and expression change to that of anger over being insulted.

*OoC:* Yes, I know it's a gargoyle. Kerwyn doesn't, he thinks it's just an animated statue.


----------



## Endur (Jul 25, 2005)

The 8' tall Gargoyle smiles and rhymes (badly), 

"The fool must give to Claagingred
"Else the fool will surely be dead
"But what will he do when he meets the Mistress 
"The fool must beg for mercy and pray for a kiss
"From the mother who slays her lover
"And brings him back to serve her forever."


----------



## Pyrex (Jul 25, 2005)

Endur said:
			
		

> Rerrid responds to Raner, "No idea."




Raner shakes his head, "That'll make it a mite more difficult; but don' worry, I'll get ye out.  Stay here an' I'll see if we can do it peaceful-like."

Raner leaves the temple and heads to the Tavern, sitting down with Lenya & Belaver.  "So, Lenya; have ye ever considered going into business as a slaver? After giving them a moment to ponder whether he's serious or just off his rocker, in hushed tones Raner tells them about his enslaved family & clanmates in the temple.


----------



## Endur (Jul 25, 2005)

Before Raner entered the tavern...

Lenya leaves Belaver and Neshi and goes over to a table in an alcove where three human merchants are talking and drinking.  She sits down at their table and tries to find out what is going on around here and offers to buy drinks in exchange for information.  

The merchants tell her that a lot of goods pass through Rastor, bound for tribes of humanoids and Giants in the Mountains.  There are even wagons that pass through Rastor on their way to an anti-social cult that lives in the mountains not far from here.  

Lenya goes to leave the table to go to another table to find out more information, but the merchants grab hold of her and throw her on their table.  One of them roughly says, "We want more than a few drinks." 

Lenya struggles, but there are three of them and they are all stronger than her.  They hold her arms and legs and one places a rough hand over her mouth.  She tries to summon forth an _Eldritch Blast_, but their hold on her prevents her from being able to call forth the magic.  Being grappled prevents Lenya from using any of her invocations.

Lenya realizes that although they are human, they are as evil as any orc.  In their view, Might makes Right, and those without Might are for the taking.

No one pays any attention to the assault on Lenya.  As if this sort of thing is routine in Rastor.  

No one, that is, except for a halfling with a cobra companion.

Neshi bites one of the merchants, causing him to scream in pain and let go of Lenya.  Belaver transforms into a leopard and jumps onto the back of the second merchant, drawing bloody wounds down his back.

The band stops as the bartender takes cover behind the bar, yelling out, "No fireballs!  No fireballs!"

The first merchant starts stumbling towards the exit from the tavern.  Belaver is mawing the second merchant.  Neshi bites the third merchant and forces the merchant to stumble back, causing Lenya to be freed.  

Lenya finally gets the chance to use her Eldritch Blast, dropping the fleeing merchant before he makes it to the exit.  Belaver the Leopard finishes off the other two merchants.

The fight ends, the bartender gets back out of cover, and the band resumes playing.  Nobody cares about the three dead men.

Belaver transforms back into halfling form.  Belaver, Lenya, and Neshi return to their table.  

Some orcish wait staff drag the dead bodies out back.

By the time Raner walks in, he wouldn't even notice that there had been a fight.


----------



## Dalamar (Jul 25, 2005)

"By the Abyss, your rhyming is even worse than your looks," 'Dunrat' says. "But you do have a point. But I don't have the artifacts on my person, we'll have to go to the stables to get them."
Once they're out of the Inn and in a nice, secluded alley, he speaks. "Seems like a nice place." He is, of course, trying to get a message across to Lylamwyn and Toriah, but before Endur rolls his Bluff to see if he actually succeeds, they'll prolly think he's gone crazy. 
Hidden message: [sblock]Let's ambush them[/sblock]

Confident that his skills won't fail him, Kerwyn suddenly turns around and puts the business end of his dagger inside the statue's chest. 
"Here's your artifact, ugly," he says in his own voice.


----------



## Endur (Jul 25, 2005)

In the stables, Craven and Xaod notice Tal Chamish, an evil cultist, an ogre, and several gnolls enter the stables.  Craven and Xaod attempt to hide out of sight of Tal's group.


The Gargoyles follow Kerwyn and his two anomyous servants out of the bar and head towards the stables.

Belaver, Lenya, and Raner get up after the gargoyles have left, and follow at a distance.


Kerwyn's plan works, and the Gargoyle loses his smile when Kerwyn's dagger chips a fragment off his stony skin.

Surprise Round
Kerwyn stabs Claagingred (9+6=15 vs. flatfooted ac 13, dmg 4)
Lylamwyn blasts Claagingred with Scorching Ray (13+5=18 hit, dmg 9)
Toriah draws his rapier.

Round 1:
26: Neshi moves closer to the fight
23: Lylamwyn tries to blast Claagingred with Ray of Enfeeblement, but misses (3+5=8 miss) 
18: Claagingred (-13) attacks Kerwyn (1+13=14 miss, 6+13=19 hit, 14+11=25 hit, 11+11=22 hit, dmg 24) and laughs as he drops him onto the ground, bleeding, "Ho, Ho, Ho".  Gargoyle #1 attacks Toriah (11+6=17, 2+6=8, 12+4=16, 3+4=7, dmg 3).  Gargoyle #2 attacks Lylamwyn (claw 13+6=19, 17+6=23, bite 5+4=9, gore 13+4=17, dmg 13).
17: Raner moves closer to the fight
11: Kerwyn (-6) fails to stabilize
11: Lenya moves closer to the fight 
10: Belaver moves closer to the fight
9: Toriah attempts to stab the gargoyle attacking Lylamwyn, but misses (5+5=10 miss)


----------



## Thanee (Jul 25, 2005)

*Lenya*

Lenya filched the merchant's bodies for purses, room keys or anything else of value, before heading back to the table. And she flipped a gold coin towards the barkeep to pay for the drinks. _“No fireballs.”_ As she turns back around, the green fire around her hand flickers for a moment, then dies down in silence.

_“Thank you! I should have known better, in a place like this, there is nothing else to expect,”_ she says to Belaver, silent enough for only him to hear.


OOC: Uhh... this post and the one above it are flipped around, of course.


----------



## Endur (Jul 25, 2005)

Round 2:
26: Neshi charges and attempts to bite Claagingred (10+7 = 17 hit, dmg 2, save vs. poison 6+8=14 fail, -6 con).  Claagingred's AOO when Neshi moves through his reach (7+13=20 hit, dmg 11) 
23: Lylamwyn (-13) withdraws away from melee combat.  
18: Claagingred (-15, -6 con) attacks Neshi (16+13=29 hit, 18+13=31 hit, 19+11=30 hit, 17+11=28 hit, dmg 35) and roars as he rips Neshi in half, "Ho, Ho, Ho".  Gargoyle #1 attacks Toriah (19+6=25, 13+6=19, 2+4=6, 10+4=14, dmg 9).  Gargoyle #2 pursues Lylamwyn, charging into the dwarf Raner (18+6+2 charge=26 hit, dmg 6).
17: Raner swings his axe at the gargoyle that charged him (5+9=14 vs. ac 16-2=14 hits, dmg 9)
11: Kerwyn (-25) stabilizes on his own.
11: Lenya moves and fires a frightening blast at the tall gargoyle, but misses (1+ miss)
10: Belaver begins summoning an ally
9: Toriah (-12)


----------



## Xael (Jul 25, 2005)

Seeing the combat start a bit badly, Lylamwyn tries to withdraw from close combat (Withdraw action). If he can't do that, he'll step back (5ft step) and cast _Haste_ at Raner, Toriah, Lenya, Belaver and Himself.


----------



## Dalamar (Jul 25, 2005)

*OoC:* That's.... a pathetic damage on 1d4+1 plus 2d6. Dammit, Kerwyn, you were supposed to beat those gargoyles to death, not die and get your companions killed on the same go!
Maybe I should start thinking about a new character... maybe one of those cousins of Raner's...


----------



## Endur (Jul 25, 2005)

ooc: Sorry, I rolled three ones on your dagger damage.


----------



## Pyrex (Jul 25, 2005)

*Raner Bluestone, -6hp (of 48)*

~Round 3~
Raner takes another swing at the gargoyle in front of him then takes a 5' step towards Lylamwin, trying to put himself between Lylamwin and the gargoyles.


----------



## Xael (Jul 25, 2005)

Round 3: Lylamwyn casts Haste at his companions and himself. He'll look for an opportunity to toss a fireball without burning up friends though.


----------



## Thanee (Jul 25, 2005)

*Lenya*

With a mixture of sadness and anger, Lenya hurls a _frightening blast_ at the large stone creature, but keeping a healthy distance to it.


----------



## Seonaid (Jul 25, 2005)

Toriah looks _really_ unhappy but keeps attacking, hoping to kill the stone creatures before they kill the party. _What were you thinking!_ he castigates Kerwyn mentally.


----------



## Endur (Jul 25, 2005)

Round 3:
26: Neshi (-46) is dead.   
23: Lylamwyn (-13) casts Haste on Belaver, Lenya, Raner, and himself.  
18: Claagingred (-15, -6 con) picks up Kerwyn and says to the closest Gargoyle, "Pick up the artifact.  We go to the Temple.". Claagingred then starts flying away. Gargoyle #1 picks up Kerwyn's dagger and flies into the air, drawing an attack from Toriah (4+, miss ).  Gargoyle #2 (-9) flies away from Raner, drawing an attack (9+9=18 hits, dmg 12).
17: Raner drops his axe, draws his bow, and shoots an arrow at a gargoyle (7+7=14 miss)
11: Kerwyn (-25) stable and being carried away 
11: Lenya moves next to Raner, blasts the large gargoyle (9+ hits, dmg 14, will 18+), and asks for the potion of fly
10: A Giant Eagle dives out of a cloud and attacks Claagingred (15+7 hit, dmg 20).  Gargoyle claws the Eagle (8+ hit, dmg 10). 
10: Belaver starts summoning another ally.
9: Toriah (-12) drops his rapier, draws his bow, and shoots an arrow at a gargoyle (10+6=16 hit, dmg 2)


----------



## Thanee (Jul 25, 2005)

*Lenya*

_Damn, concentrate Lenya, concentrate..._

Round 3: Lenya whips out her _wand of shield_ and uses it.

Round 4+: Afterwards she continues to blast the big stone hulk while further moving away from it.

OOC: Who has the potion of fly? I think Raner does.


----------



## Thanee (Jul 25, 2005)

*Lenya*

Lenya sprints next to Raner with unnatural speed.

_“The Potion, the Flight Potion! Quick!”_


----------



## Endur (Jul 26, 2005)

Round 4:
26: Neshi (-46) is dead.   
23: Lylamwyn (-13) casts a Fireball at the already wounded Gargoyle that is furtherest from Kerwyn (reflex save 2+ fail, dmg 18), blasting the gargoyle out of the sky.  
18: Claagingred (-49, -6 con) flying away while carrying Kerwyn.  Gargoyle #1 (-2) flying away while carrying Kerwyn's dagger.  Both Gargoyles soar over the building, using it as cover against the archers
17: Raner, unable to see the Gargoyles, pulls out the potion and hands it to Lenya
11: Kerwyn (-25) stable and being carried away 
11: Lenya drinks the potion of fly and flys up to where see the Gargoyles
10: Another Giant Eagle dives out of a cloud onto Claagingred (10+7 hit, dmg 17).  Gargoyle claws the Eagle (dmg 12)
10: Giant Eagle pursues Claagingred (19+7 hit, dmg 12) 
10: Belaver moves to Neshi, to see if it is possible to save Neshi
9: Toriah (-12) moves around the stables, to see if he can get a shot from another direction


----------



## Endur (Jul 26, 2005)

Round 5:
26: Neshi (-46) is dead.   
23: Lylamwyn (-13) moves around the building
18: Claagingred (-78, -6 con) drops Kerwyn and starts falling uncontrollably.  Gargoyle #1 (-2) flying away while carrying Kerwyn's dagger.  
17: Raner runs after Toriah
11: Kerwyn (-25) stable and falling towards the ground 
11: Lenya flies and catches Kerwyn and starts falling towards the ground (past her weight limit)
10: Giant Eagle (-12) pursues the last gargoyle (17+, dmg 11)
10: Giant Eagle (-10) pursues the last gargoyle,  (18+ hit, dmg 11)    
10: Belaver trying to save Neshi
9: Toriah (-12) runs around the stables in time to see a Large Gargoyle slam into the ground with a loud noise, breaking into many pieces

Claagingred falls to the ground from 30' height: Damage 12 ... DR 10/magic means 2 real damage is inflicted on Claagingred from hitting the ground.

Lenya and Kerwyn drift towards the ground with the Feather Fall effect preventing them from landing hard.

Magic Missiles from Lylamwyn, Arrows, and the Eagles destroy the last gargoyle.


----------



## Seonaid (Jul 26, 2005)

Toriah curses loudly and fluently in Common and Elven. After a moment of agonizing thought, he decides the gargoyle with the dagger is more important than the gargoyle with Kerwyn. He moves around to fire upon the unnamed gargoyle.


----------



## Endur (Jul 26, 2005)

Passerbys in Rastor took cover during the fight, but seem to not care about the fact that powerful magic was used in broad daylight or that the party destroyed three gargoyles.

Some quick use of wands of _Cure Light Wounds_ (8 charges) and all of the party is fully healed except for Neshi.  Belaver was unable to save Neshi's life and is terribly distraught.

After consoling Belaver and many apologies from Kerwyn, the party continues with its plan.

Belaver (depressed and suffering increasing paranoia), Lenya, and Raner wait outside the stables while Kerwyn, Lylamwyn, and Toriah go inside the stables to finish trading horses with Tal Chammish.  Craven and Xaod are still hiding inside the stables.

While Kerwyn is talking to Tal, the blonde-haired woman with Tal introduces herself and talks to the disguised Lylamwyn and Toriah in an imperious manner.  "I've never seen you before.  My name is Choranth.  What are your names and which Element do you worship?"

After trading horses with Kerwyn, Tal hands two potions to Kerwyn, "Potions of Bulls Strength.  Your new recruits don't look strong enough to get past the initiation tests at the Temple gate without a boost.  I have plenty of potions, so if you need more, just ask."


----------



## Pyrex (Jul 26, 2005)

Now that Kerwyn has been 'rescued' Raner brings up the captive dwarves again with Lenya.

"With those three posing as cultists, Craven & Xaod being clearly unwelcome an meself being a dwarf; I think that of us ye stand the best chance of negotiating their purchase.  I mean to see 'em free, but I'd like to do it without a fight if possible."


----------



## Dalamar (Jul 26, 2005)

"I thought they were just piles of stone..." Kerwyn says miserably, quite a few times. Though whether he feels miserable for Neshi or himself is hard to tell.


There's a greedy glint in Dunrat's eyes as potions are mentioned, though he quickly regains his composure.
"Indeed? What kind of potions do you have available?"
If there are some interesting potions, and Tal doesn't keep them too well secured, Kerwyn tries to pick pocket a few.


----------



## Endur (Jul 26, 2005)

Tal confides in Master Dunrat, "Potions of Bulls Strength.  That's all I have.  I make them myself.  They are non-magical; an alchemical recipe of my own devising.  There is one side-effect; they make the imbiber braver and less inclined to be fearful.  
"The potions are great for minions with questionable morale; it makes the minion stronger and more likely to charge the enemy.  They are less useful for leaders such as ourselves."

Kerwyn manages to pick pocket two additional potions of Bulls Strength.


----------



## Thanee (Jul 26, 2005)

*Lenya*

_“Our family has always sticked together and helped each other, and if all the stories my grandma told me when I was just a child were true as she always claimed, they have gone through some pretty harsh times. It's good that you have a strong sense for that, one should always be close to one's family,”_ Lenya explains accompanied by one of her friendly smiles. _“Of course, I will help you, if I can.”_


----------



## Dalamar (Jul 26, 2005)

"It doesn't disrupt an arcanist's skills, or a priest's connection to their patron, does it? It would be rather unfortunate that my acolytes could charge in and prevail over the enemies of the Dark Lord, but then be unable to bring His wrath upon the unfaithful."


----------



## Pyrex (Jul 26, 2005)

"Good.  Now we just need to find Kreugna and convince her to sell."


----------



## Endur (Jul 27, 2005)

Tal thinks about what Kerwyn mentioned for a moment then responds, 

"No, Bull's Strength does not send the minion into a mindless berserker rage.  Although Rage is always a good spell to put on one's minions.  Bull's strength makes the minion stronger.  It is particularly effective on Orcs, Ogres, Trolls, and other minions that are already strong.    

"I don't think it has any effect on arcane spell casting.  

"There might be a minimal impact on divine casting, but if their faith is strong, they won't even notice it."


----------



## Endur (Jul 27, 2005)

When Lenya examines what she took from the slain rapists, she discovers the following:

a small carved ivory statuette of an elephant (worth 50 gp)
a finely wrought gold bracelet (worth 60 gp)
a pearl (worth 100 gp)
44 gp
59 sp


----------



## Endur (Jul 27, 2005)

The blonde-haired cultist glares and starts tapping her foot as she waits for the disguised Lylamwyn and Toriah to respond with their names and what elements they worship.

"Don't try to lie to me."


She warns Lylamwyn and Toriah as she casts a spell Lylamwyn recognizes as _Zone of Truth_.
(Lylamwyn's will save 4+8=12 fail; Toriah's will save 4+1=5; Choranth's will save 1+= fail; All three are compelled to tell only truth while speaking).


----------



## Dalamar (Jul 27, 2005)

"Splendid to hear. Now, care telling me what your minion is doing to my minions? I don't like people who mess with my minions."


----------



## Endur (Jul 27, 2005)

(Kerwyn's Bluff 6+10=16, Tal's Sense Motive 15+5=20)
Tal responds to Kerwyn in a low voice the others can not hear, 

"Choranth is a priestess.  You know that she ranks above me.  I can not interfere between two priests."


----------



## Xael (Jul 27, 2005)

Lylamwyn makes a (partly faked) pleading look in his disguise towards Kerwyn while staying silent, hoping that he figures out the obvious solution to the problem present. 

Knowing Kerwyn, he's not very optimistic about that however, and prepares to distract the enemies with Glitterdust if the situation turns violent again.


----------



## Endur (Jul 27, 2005)

Lylamwyn is pretty sure he could truthfully say, 'My name is Lylamwyn and I love fire.'  or I love 'fireballs'.


----------



## Dalamar (Jul 27, 2005)

"Ah, my mistake," Kerwyn whispers back to Tal.
He then walks over to Chorant, conjuring his most pleasant expression. "Ah, please don't mind my underlings' silence. You see, I cut their tongues out after they dared to suggest some rather... unsavory things about my person and a young acolyte under me."


----------



## Endur (Jul 27, 2005)

(Kerwyn's will save 16+5=21, Kerwyn can lie after entering the _Zone of Truth_)

Choranth replies to Kerwyn/Dunrat with humility (her imperious manner is suddenly gone), 
"Yes, Master Dunrat.  A most appropriate punishment.  If I may inquire, what elements do they serve and what names do your underlings respond to?"


----------



## Dalamar (Jul 27, 2005)

"This one found the teachings of Fire to his liking," he says, pointing at Lylamwyn, "while the other felt at home with Air. Their names... By the Four Elements, I've forgotten their names as I don't like giving them the honor of calling them by name."


----------



## Endur (Jul 27, 2005)

Choranth replies to Dunrat/Kerwyn, 
"Oh that's alright.  I quite agree.  Taking away a slave's name makes them much more humble.

"I was hoping you had brought a servant of Earth.  You have been gone so long you may not have heard the news.  The Air Temple had a glorious victory over the Earth Temple.  All of the priests that served Earth were sacrificed to the Elder Elemental Eye.  

"The High Priest recruited some smelly reptiles from the Underworld to take the place of the sacrificed priests so that the Earth Temple would continue.

"If you had brought a human servant of the Earth Temple, I was going to recommend that we sacrifice him now, as I doubt the troglydytes would want him.

"But you brought a new member of the Air Temple that is even better."

She addresses herself to Toriah, unnamed minion of Air.

"I am Choranth, Second in command of the Temple of Air.  If you had a tongue, you would call me Mistress.  You will fear me as no other.  
"When Master Dunrat takes you to the Temple of All Consumption, you will be turned over to the command of High Priest Fachish of the Temple of the Air.  Serve him well or you will suffer severe torture when I return to the Temple of All Consumption."
 

Tal Chammish and his group complete turning the fresh horses over to Kerwyn.  They leave.

The party rejoins, with Craven and Xaod coming out from where they were hiding and Belaver, Lenya, and Raner rejoining.


----------



## Dalamar (Jul 27, 2005)

Once everybody is there, Kerwyn dispels his disguise for the moment.
"Man, that was fun! And she didn't look too bad either," Kerwyn says as the cultist's form fades away from him. He then digs up a few potions from his belt. "So who wants strength potions?"


----------



## Pyrex (Jul 27, 2005)

"Where'd ye get those?"

Once everyone is back together Raner tells everyone of the captive dwarves and his plan to buy them free with Lenya and/or Kerwyn posing as slavers.

"Think ye can come up with a more intimidating disguise there Kerwyn?  These orcs don' seem to respect much but force."


----------



## Dalamar (Jul 27, 2005)

"From the nice guy who gave us these horses," Kerwyn says, 'forgetting' to mention that two of them are stolen, just in case the two paladins might be against it. 
"Intimidating..." Thinking it over, Kerwyn starts going through some options, finally ending up in a rather impressive outfit.
"Think this does it?"


----------



## Pyrex (Jul 27, 2005)

Briefly pondering the mental state required to come up with such a visage Raner responds, "That might be overdoing it just a tad, but it should certainly do the job."


----------



## Thanee (Jul 27, 2005)

*Lenya*

Lenya tried to console Belaver for the loss of Neshi, while the others were talking. The viper companion had always been a trusted member of their little group.

_“Not bad,”_ she comments, when Kerwyn changes his 'outfit' again. _“As I told Raner already, I would really like to help him with this. But we should probably consider what we can offer them, so we are prepared.”_


----------



## Pyrex (Jul 27, 2005)

Raner nods to Lenya, appreciating the support "I'm thinking mostly she's gonna want hard coin, but one o' them Strength potions Kerwyn got hold of might sweeten the deal."


----------



## Endur (Jul 27, 2005)

Kerwyn thinks to himself that the blonde cultist, Choranth, looked turned on and her breasts were erect when she talked about the chance for Master Dunrat and herself to work together to sacrifice someone.

Kerwyn disguises himself as a Blackguard Vampire.  Kerwyn, diguised Lylamwyn, Lenya, and disguised Toriah go meet with the leader of the Orcs.

On your to meet with the Orcish leader, you remember some advice you received from the gnomes in the Kron Hills.  The gnomes told you that orcs believe one-eyed orcs are holy, and one-eyed orcs often become tribal leaders.  Nearly all one-eyed orcs are insane and put their own eye out to gain power over their fellows.  Young one-eyed orcs are particularly rash and violence prone.  Old one-eyed orcs are more cautious and treacherous, but even more arrogant and insane.  The only reasonable orc leaders for negotiations are two eyed orcs or the rare one-eyed orc who didn't put out his own eye.  Although the rare one-eyed orc that didn't put out his own eye tends to be the most terrible orc to face in battle.

Kreugna is a savage female orc who is drinking beer out of a gnomish skull when the party arrives at her lean-to.  She still has both of her eyes.  She has half a dozen alert orcs lurking around her.  At least another dozen orcs are nearby, dozing in the sunshine.  She is using a human male slave for a footstool and has a female human for a scribe (both are wearing collars).

Kreugna says,
"Welcome to the Lands of Kreugna.  All that you see around here is mine.  A great conqueror I am.  
"You are obviously one of even Greater Power.  Welcome to Kreugna's lands.  Eat, Drink, and Be Merry.  Treated as a guest you shall be.
"You want my dwarves?  Hard workers they are.  They do better work than my orcs.  Loath I am to part with them, but for you I will make an exception.  
"I spent thirty thousand gold to buy my dwarves from the Temple of All Consumption.  Pay me thirty thousand gold and the dwarves are yours.
"I am sure that is but a mere pittance for one of your great power.
"If you are short on cash, I am sure you could get thirty thousand gold from the Temple of All Consumption.  One of your power should have no problems gaining that much gold."


----------



## Seonaid (Jul 28, 2005)

Toriah does his best to look humble, meek, and frightened, and bows low to the priestess whenever she looks his direction. At her command, he again bows low and holds the position for a moment.

When they are gone, he turns on Kerwyn. "Wha' d' you plan t' do if they discover my tongue fully intact an' everything?" He tries to keep his voice calm, but he is rather angry at Kerwyn's antics the past days.


----------



## Thanee (Jul 28, 2005)

*Lenya*

Lenya makes a step forward, green fire playing around her right hand. Then she looks towards Kreugna and says: _“We came to make Kreugna a much greater offer than mere gold. We are most pleased with Kreugna and want her to join us. We also need the dwarves. Come to the temple when the moon is gone, ask for Sploogorsh the Fallen, and Kreugna will receive something far more valuable in exchange for the slaves. Real Ultimate Power for Kreugna.”_


----------



## Endur (Jul 28, 2005)

(Kerwyn bluff check 17+10=27 vs. 15 + mods, Lenya Bluff Check 16+14=30 vs. 20 + mods)

Kreugna responds, "You promise ultimate power?  
"Many times has Kreugna heard promises of ultimate power from those with magic.
"Many times have other orcs accepted these promises.
"Never has Kreugna seen an orc actually get ultimate power.
"Just a few months ago, the Black Knight from the Temple came to Rastor.  Half of my orcs listened to his promises of power.  None returned.  
"Where are Murant and the hundred orcs that followed the promises of the Black Knight?
"Gold can be seen.  Gold can be bitten.  Gold can be spent.
"Kreugna has heard words, promises, and threats before.  
"Bring me 30,000 gold if you want the dwarves.
"Or bring me back Murant and his hundred orcs, and not as undead either."


----------



## Seonaid (Jul 28, 2005)

Toriah smothers a laugh at Kreugna's last, rather astute, comment.


----------



## Endur (Jul 29, 2005)

While Kerwyn, Lenya, Lylamwyn, and Toriah are receiving their quest from the Orcish Warlord, Belaver, Craven, Raner, and Xaod are talking to the dwarves.

Rerrid Hammersong tells the tale of how they ended up enslaved.

"Och, the tale of how we ended up swearing an oath to serve our enemies is a sad one.

"I gathered up 77 of our relatives.  As the Seventy-Seven Dwarves, we thought we would have the luck necessary to defeat the Demon of Fire and Shadow and reclaim Mount Stalagos.

"When we arrived at the Mount Stalagos where our family once delved for diamonds, we discovered that the terrbile Demon was no longer in the mines.  Instead humanoids and evil humans had taken up residence.

"Raner is too young to have seen Mount Stalagos, so I will describe it to you.  Thousands of years ago, the Mountain erupted in fire and lava and smoke and ash.  The top of the mountain was blown off.  The inside of the Moutain has collected water from rain, and a lake has formed inside the Crater.  There is a second crater inside the first, where perhaps the mountain erupted a second time.  

"Our ancestors created two great gates into Mount Stalagos, on the Southern and Western faces of the mountain.  Between the Southern and Western gates, our ancestors lived.  We tunneled all the way around the mountain, chasing after diamonds and other precious metals.  We also built bridges across the lake to allow us to carve tunnels through the central crater in search of diamonds.

"As Raner must have told you, our wealth was our undoing, for it drew a Gargantuan Demon of Fire and Shadow to become the doom of our clan.  The demon slaughtered all who would fight it and scattered the survivors.  

"We thought we had the magical might to face the demon and the protections from fire that were necessary to survive its flame.  Then we discovered that the Demon was no longer present.  There were squatters in our ancestral home.

"There are two great gates to the Mines.  The South gate and the West gate.  The South gate is larger and lower to the ground.  The West gate is higher up the mountain.  

"We decided to attack the South gate.  We sent a force to blockade the West gate and prevent it from being opened.  Then we knocked on the south gate and told the squatters to leave or be destroyed.  Our plan was to draw the enemy out of the mountain and destroy him at the gate.  We didn't want to knock the gate down, since we planned to live in Mount Stalagos after defeating our enemy.

"After spending all day making repeated taunts at the enemies lurking inside the mountain, the evil ones emerged at nightfall.

"Their first wave was undead.  After the undead, they sent the bigguns at us, Giants, Ogres, and Trolls.  Their leaders were fell priests and black knights riding terrible creatures.

"For all that, we would have won.  Our shield wall was set.  They could not penetrate it.  Weapons that had been enchanted to slay a demon of fire and shadow worked quite well against lesser creatures.

"But we were attacked from above.  A Flying Army descended upon us.  One hundred flying creatures flew over the crater of Mount Stalagos and descended upon us.  Evil spellcasters rode the creatures and dropped horrible spells in our midst.  Worse, the flying creatures picked dwarves up, flew up over the crater, and then dropped dwarves into the lake.  Even if you survived the fall and managed to shed your armor in time to avoid drowning, you were too far away from the battle to do anything.

"Several different types of flying creatures made up the flying host of evil.  Their leader rode a red dragon of huge size.  Demons and Gargoyles.  Many giant bees and wasps.  Other foul creatures I do not know how to describe.

"Many of us were slain, but most were taken prisoner.  The evil ones didn't want to kill us in battle.  They just wanted to beat us down and then sacrifice us on their altars.  After several of your cousins were sacrificed, I made the offer to serve in exchange for our lives.  I could not bear to see another dwarven soul sacrificed on an altar to an evil god.

"We swore an oath on the honor of our ancestors and our gods to serve honorably in exchange for our lives.  We promised to not attempt to escape or to resist.  The oath included a provision for our being ransomed as the only way to end the slavery contract.  Ransom is the only way we can be freed.

"The Dark Priests still didn't trust us in our ancestral home, so they sold us to the orc Kreugna.  Kreugna allowed us to build this Temple of Moradin because she thought it would help us forge better.

"I do not know why this happened to us.  Moradin's will is hard to see.  And yet weapons and Armor forged upon the anvil still bear Moradin's blessings.  He has not forgotten us.  Or forsaken us."


After the party rejoins together and talks about what they learned, they set out towards Mount Stalagos and the Temple of All Consumption, a three hour walk.

(Is the party in disguise?  Is the party traveling together or in multiple groups?  Which gate are you approaching, the Southern lower gate that has signs of much traffic on the road including wagons and giant-sized footprints or the Western higher gate which appears to receive less traffic)


----------



## Thanee (Jul 29, 2005)

*Lenya*

_“They told me, that you are no fool, Kreugna, but I had to try. Good, we will bring you what you request then. Unfortunately, we do not carry enough coins with us anymore, but we will when we come back... or have Murat and his minions with us.”_


----------



## Pyrex (Jul 29, 2005)

Endur said:
			
		

> "We swore an oath on the honor of our ancestors and our gods to serve honorably in exchange for our lives.  We promised to not attempt to escape or to resist.  The oath included a provision for our being ransomed as the only way to end the slavery contract.  Ransom is the only way we can be freed."




"Tis sad that it be so, but since ye've sworn that oath we'll have to leave you here until we can meet Kreugna's ransom demands.  Do what ye have to do for the orc, but don't lose either hope or faith.  We will be back for you.

The humanoids you found in our home intend a great evil, and it is our mission to stop them.  As your hammers sing to Moradin please commend our names to him.  Our lives, your lives and those of a great many others hang in the balance."

As the party begins their walk to the temple, Raner recommends trying for the West gate, reasoning that if it is unused by the cultists it may be easier to sneak in.


----------



## Endur (Jul 29, 2005)

Xaod responds to Raner, 

"Normally, I'm a big fan of the frontal assault.  But after what happened to your relatives, maybe we shouldn't wait for the monsters to get organized and come out to fight us.  Maybe we should enter the place and start slaughtering the bad guys before they know what hit them."


----------



## Pyrex (Jul 29, 2005)

"Oh, don' mistake me, I'm thinkin I need to introduce more'n a few of 'em t'the sharp end o' my axe, I'm just thinkin it'll be easier to rout them if we get behind their front lines before they notice us."

Raner then looks the others to see what they think.


----------



## Endur (Jul 29, 2005)

The party spends the night resting and memorizes spells again before arriving at the west gate.

Xaod adds, 

"Fighting them inside means they won't be able to bring their fliers against us or use their greater numbers.  

"We'll have the advantage.

"They won't have a chance."


----------



## Seonaid (Jul 30, 2005)

Toriah nods in agreement with Xaod's words. "Quick an' fas', so we get as many as we c'n before they get smart."


----------



## Endur (Jul 30, 2005)

After the long, winding path takes you three hundred feet up the slope above the valley floor, it ends in a large cave set into the side of the cliff.  Forty feet across, with an entrance thirty feet across, this cave has a smooth, level floor that leads to a pair of iron-bound wooden doors each fifteen feet high and 8 feet across.  The left door has a massive iron doorknocker.  A humanoid skull is spiked to the right door.  

Craven, Lylamwyn, and Toriah notice arrow slits flanking the doors on either side to permit a crossfire against intruders.  They do not see anyone on duty looking out the arrow slits.

Xaod pushes against the doors, and the doors open, revealing a twenty foot wide hallway that goes eighty feet and ends in another pair of large double doors.  The corridor has lit lanterns hanging along the corridor to generate light.  Large beams are located next to the open doors, to allow the inhabitants to bar the doors in the event of an attack.

The hall is wide and long, the walls plastered taupe and painted with murals of demons, human sacrifice, devilish revelry, monsters destroying and devouring humans, and people being ravaged by the power of wind, whirlpools, blazing flames, and landslides.  These disturbing scenes continue down the length of this subterranean avenue.  

Immediately in front of the now open Western Gate are four symbols placed in mosaic in the floor: a silvery white circle, a brown triangle, an amber red diamond, and a blue-green square.  Lenya does not detect any magic on the doors or on the symbols.

Halfway down the hallway is an intersection with corridors going North and South.


----------



## Seonaid (Jul 30, 2005)

"Oh crap!" Toriah whispers when he sees the elemental paintings. "Wha' element di' y' say I serve?" he asks Kerwyn.


----------



## Xael (Jul 30, 2005)

"Isn't this place a bit too quiet?", Lylamwyn mumbles.


----------



## Seonaid (Jul 30, 2005)

Toriah nods and waits for Kerwyn's reply. "We shoul' probably watch where we step, if y' know wha' I mean."


----------



## Endur (Jul 30, 2005)

Kerwyn uses his Wand of Invisibility to scout ahead while looking carefully for traps.  Although he does not see any traps, he decides not to step on any of the four inlaid symbols on the floor.

At the intersection in the hallway, Kerwyn looks down the North and South corridors.

The South corridor is also 15 feet wide and 15 feet high.  The corridor goes forty feet and ends.  Four gnolls are drinking ale and eating meat from a large haunch at a round table.  A rack of six spears are against a wall.  There is a large bell with a gong next to it.  There is a closed door about 30 feet away on the western side of the corridor.  There is a ten foot wide corridor on the eastern side (perhaps leading to the arrows slits?).    

The North corridor is 15 feet wide and 15 feet high.  There are no lanterns along the North corridor and it gradually gives way to darkness.  There is a open door on the eastern side about twenty feet away (perhaps leading to the arrow slits?), with lantern light leaking out from the door.  There is another western corridor about thirty feet away.  The North corridor looks like it enters a Y intersection about 50 feet away.

When Kerwyn sneaks up and looks inside the open door along the North corridor, he sees four human guards sitting at a rectangular table covered in coins, dice, and mugs of ale.  A small keg is set next to the table.  Two benches are pushed against the walls, and the floor has paper, old food, and other trash scattered about in small piles.  Another bell and gong are next to these guards.  

Kerwyn is fairly sure he would have heard the dice game and the gambling before this, but the noise of Craven, Raner, and Xaod's metal armor covered up the sounds that the Gnolls and Humans were making.

Kerwyn sneaks further down the entrance corridor to look inside the Great doors at the end of the entrance hallway.  He sees a large room (40 feet wide by 40 feet long by 20 foot ceiling) that has three long tables filled by benches.  The remainants of a meal (plates, cups, leftover food) are scattered across the surfaces of these tables.  A canine-like beast as large as an elephant with long sharp quills protruding from its neck growls from where it is chained to the south wall.  Two ballistae lie near the east wall (in a position where they could be fired all the way down the entrance corridor and out the west gate if necessary).  Four doors on the western side lead to areas beyond this room, two of the doors are open and Kerwyn can see more humans and gnolls moving around in those areas.

Kerwyn is certain he can sneak past the human and gnollish guards to continue exploring the complex, although he is a bit uncertain about sneaking past the huge canine-like beast.  He does not think that the rest of the party could sneak past the gnoll guards (especially Craven, Raner, and Xaod).


----------



## Endur (Jul 30, 2005)

*Western Gate*

Western Gate Entrance


----------



## Endur (Jul 31, 2005)

Kerwyn returns from his scouting and informs the party of what he found.


----------



## Thanee (Jul 31, 2005)

*Lenya*

_“Hmm... can we stop them from sounding that gong somehow?”_


----------



## Endur (Jul 31, 2005)

Xaod says, , 

"Ha!  I know what to do!  We have the invisible kid turn the gong invisible!  Then when the guards go to bang the gong, they won't know where the gong is."


----------



## Dalamar (Jul 31, 2005)

"Ooorr..... I just sneak there out-of-sight-like, and get myself to block them from hitting the gong?"


----------



## Endur (Aug 1, 2005)

Kerywn sneaks around the corner near the Gnolls and lurks next to the gong.  

Belaver, Craven, Lenya, Lylamwyn, Toriah, Raner, and Xaod run around the corner towards the Gnolls.

Surprise Round
22: Kerwyn lurks invisibly next to the gong
19: Toriah shoots his shortbow at a gnoll, hitting him in the head, and dropping the gnoll out of his chair (12+7=19 hit, dmg 14)
17: Craven charges a gnoll sitting at the table, striking a solid blow to the gnoll's left shoulder with his warhammer (19+10+2+2=33 hit, dmg 6)
14: Raner charges a gnoll sitting at the table, cutting two gnollish heads off (two handed PA for 12, 7+10+2+2-6=15 hit, dmg 25; 8+10+2+2-6=16 hit, dmg 18) 
13: Xaod charges the fourth gnoll sitting at the table, and stabs him through the heart (two handed PA for 12, 13+9+2+2-6=20 hit, dmg 23) 
12: Lylamwyn. 
9: Belaver 
9: Lenya 

Round 1
22: Kerwyn lurks invisibly next to the gong
19: A gnoll opens the door to the west, you see two other Gnolls beyond the one that opened the door.  Two of the Gnolls in the distance fire heavy crossbows at Craven, but the bolts bounce harmlessly off his armor (14+ miss, 16+ miss)
19: Toriah shoots his shortbow at a crossbowman gnoll and hits (12+7=19 vs. ac 16, dmg 3)
17: Craven charges the Gnoll that opened the door and hits him in the chest (4+10+2=16 hit, damage 8)
14: Raner charges the Gnoll in the doorway and his axe pulps the head of the gnoll, flinging blood on both himself and Craven (two handed PA for 12, 12+10+2-6=18 hit, dmg 27; cleave misses a second gnoll 4+10+2-6=10 miss)
13: Xaod charges one of the gnoll crossbowmen, but misses (two handed PA for 12, 3+9+2-6=8 miss) 
12: Lylamwyn shoots his crossbow at a gnoll crossbowman not in melee and hits (12+6=18 vs. 13+4 cover =ac 17 hit, dmg 7) 
9: Belaver slings a stone at a gnoll crossbowman Lylamwyn shot and hits (11+7=18 vs ac17 hit, dmg 3) 
9: Lenya blasts the Gnoll Xaod is fighting and drops the gnoll (touch attack 12+6+1 = 19 vs. 10+4 cover=14, dmg 16)

Round 2
22: Kerwyn lurks invisibly next to the gong
19: Toriah shoots his shortbow at the wounded gnoll, but misses badly (1+7=8)
19: Two Gnolls pick up loaded Heavy crossbows and fire at Xaod at point blank range, but the bolts bounce harmlessly off the armor that Lylamwyn enchanted (9+ miss, 5+ miss)
17: Craven charges a wounded Gnoll and drops him (9+10+2=21 hit, damage 5)
14: Raner charges the last Gnoll and his axe cuts off the head of the gnoll (two handed PA for 12, 11+10+2-6=17 hit, dmg 21)
13: Xaod 
12: Lylamwyn 
9: Belaver 
9: Lenya

Result: 8 dead gnolls, 1 safe gong, nobody else in complex seems to have reacted to the combat.  The party finds: 8 suits of leather armor, 4 heavy crossbows, 8 battle axes, 8 steel shields, 30 gold pieces, and other miscellaneous equipment.


----------



## Endur (Aug 1, 2005)

Since the southern guardpost and arrow slits were easily taken care of, the party decides to deal with the northern guard post and arrow slits.

Kerywn sneaks inside the room with the Humans playing dice and lurks next to the gong. 

Belaver, Craven, Lenya, Lylamwyn, Toriah, Raner, and Xaod run through the doorway towards the human warriors playing dice and drinking alcohol.

Surprise Round
23: Belaver slings a stone at the red-bearded human with the dice in his hand and hits (17+7=24 vs. 16+2 sitting +4 cover = ac22 hit, dmg 3) 
22: Kerwyn lurks invisibly next to the gong
18: Xaod charges a warrior sitting at the table, but his sword does not penetrate the warrior's banded mail (two handed PA for 12, 8+9+2+2-6=15 miss vs. ac 16) 
11: Raner charges a warrior sitting at the table, cutting two warriors' heads off (two handed PA for 12, 18+10+2+2-6=26 hit, dmg 21; cleave 13+10+2+2-6=21 hit, 27)
7: Lenya attempts to blast the warrior Xaod attacked, but misses (touch attack 4+6+1 = 11 vs. 10+2 sitting+ 4 cover=16)
6: Lylamwyn shoots his crossbow at one of the warriors not in melee, but misses (13+6=19 vs. 16+2 sitting+4 cover =22 miss). 
4: Toriah shoots his shortbow at the warrior closest to the gong, his arrow splits the warrior's head in half (20/19+7=27/26 critical hit, dmg 36)
3: Craven charges the warrior Xaod attacked and drops him with a solid blow(14+10+2+2=28 hit, dmg 10)

Round 1
23: Belaver slings a stone at a human archer in the distance and misses (7+7=14 vs. 16 miss)
22: Kerwyn lurks invisibly next to the gong
18: A hail of arrows comes from the west as four human archers start firing arrows at the party from the arrow slits area (Xaod: 10+, 14+ misses, Craven: 9+ miss, Raner 13+ miss).     
18: Xaod charges an archer and drops him (PA for 12, 11+9+2-6=16 vs. ac 16, hit dmg 19) 
11: Raner charges an archer, cutting two archers in half (two handed PA for 12, 13+10+2-6=19 hit, dmg 24; cleave 18+10+2-6 =24 hit, dmg 25)
7: Lenya blasts the last archer and drops him (touch attack 7+6+1 = 14 vs. 10 hit, dmg 13)

The party finds a set of dice, 8 suits of masterwork banded mail, 8 masterwork bastard swords, 8 longbows, 150 arrows, and 8 potions of cure light wounds. 

Kerwyn helps himself to the 35 cp and 2 sp that were on the dice table.

(Nobody seems to have heard either fight).


----------



## Endur (Aug 1, 2005)

Kerywn and the other members of the party notice a bad smell coming from the north (areas 11-13 on the map).  

When the party looks in the room to the south (room 14), they see large bins made of iron with open tops and large amounts of dirt and grime.  Raner recognizes the bins as the type that would be used for ore by the dwarves when they mined this area. 

(What does the party want to do next, explore the north into the bad smelling area, explore the south into the mining area, or deal with the dog-like creature as large as an elephant and the human and gnollish warriors in the rooms beyond the large dog)


----------



## Seonaid (Aug 1, 2005)

Toriah looks at the others and says softly, "I'd like t' get rid of all th' ones we c'n find . . . so none of them sneak up on us later."


----------



## Dalamar (Aug 1, 2005)

"Yeah, except I don't like the idea of fighting a hedgehog-dog the size of an elephant, so I suggest we explore the other pathways first."


----------



## Endur (Aug 1, 2005)

Xaod says, 
"Surely its better to attack with surprise than risk being attacked by surprise once the ones behind the door realize we have slain their guards?

"Against a creature the size of an elephant, I will use my shield and rely upon the enchantments Lylamwyn placed on it.

"Or maybe Belaver could make friends with the creature and it could become his new companion?"


From Kerwyn's description of a gaunt canine-like creature the size of an elephant with a huge maw and a mane of quills, Lylamwyn thinks the creature is probably is some sort of mutated abomination or demonic canine.

Xaod adds, 
"I was just kidding about making friends with the creature.  Even from here, I can sense an overwhelming taint of evil about it.  It must be destroyed."


----------



## Pyrex (Aug 1, 2005)

*Raner Bluestone*



			
				Endur said:
			
		

> The hall is wide and long, the walls plastered taupe and painted with murals of demons, human sacrifice, devilish revelry, monsters destroying and devouring humans, and people being ravaged by the power of wind, whirlpools, blazing flames, and landslides. These disturbing scenes continue down the length of this subterranean avenue.[/color]
> 
> "Well I can't say I'm too fond of what they've done with the place."
> 
> ...


----------



## Seonaid (Aug 1, 2005)

Toriah reconsiders. "Maybe we shoul' do a little searching before we go after them?"


----------



## Thanee (Aug 1, 2005)

_“It's chained to a wall, right? Should be no problem to get rid of it, but it will alarm the other guards.”_


----------



## Thanee (Aug 1, 2005)

*Lenya*

_“Hmmm... did any of the guards survive? I could try a new trick I've learned and make him my friend. Maybe he could tell us a little about this place... or how to keep this doggything at bay.”_


----------



## Endur (Aug 1, 2005)

The party was so intent on making sure the guards didn't call out a warning that none of the guards survived.


----------



## Thanee (Aug 1, 2005)

*Lenya*

After checking the guards, Lenya says: _“Doesn't look like it. Maybe when we meet the next ones, we could try to not kill them all.”_


----------



## Seonaid (Aug 1, 2005)

Toriah grins at Lenya.


----------



## Dalamar (Aug 1, 2005)

"Ah? You learned to make friends with them too? Guess great boo- err, minds think alike," Kerwyn says, secure behind his invisibility still.


----------



## Thanee (Aug 1, 2005)

*Lenya*

_“As if yours would see much use,”_ Lenya says with a wink in Kerwyn's direction.


----------



## Endur (Aug 1, 2005)

After a hurried whispered conversation regarding alternatives, the party decides to attack the demonic canine guardian before anyone discovers the slain guards.

Realizing that this demonic guardian is more powerful than any creature the party has yet fought, the party casts several spells in preparation for this battle.

Lylamwyn casts _Haste_ on the party.  

Lenya casts _Shield_ on herself and lends her wand to Lylamwyn so he can cast _Shield_ on himself. 

Belaver casts _Barkskin_ on Craven and Raner.  Belaver summons two Dire Wolf allies.

Kerwyn casts _Shield_ on himself and uses his wand to turn Toriah and himself _Invisible_.

Craven casts _Bless Weapon _ and _Divine Favor_ and drinks a potion of _Bull's Strength_.  Craven uses the Bead of Blessing to _Bless_ the party.

Raner drinks a potion of _Bulls Strength_.

Xaod drinks one of the new potions of _Bulls Strength _ from Tal Chammish.

The party opens the double doors, enters the room and attacks the huge gaunt canine-like creature chained to the wall.

(No surprise round, the creature's hearing: Listen +19 and sense of smell meant he knew you were coming before you opened the door)

Round 1:
23: The Demonic Creature begins to Howl when the party opens the double doors (and delays)
21: Lylamwyn casts _Scorching Ray_, burning the creature's skin (12+6=18 hit, dmg 13)
18: Kerwyn moves into the room and shoots his crossbow at the Creature (9+9+2=20 vs. ac 16, hit, dmg 7 including sneak attack d8+2d6) and becomes visible
14: Toriah moves into the room and shoots his shortbow at the Creature (15+9+2=26 vs. ac 16, hit, dmg 11 including sneak attack 4d6+1) and becomes visible
12: Lenya moves into the room and blasts the creature with an _Empowered Eldritch Blast _ (18+9=27 vs. touch ac 10, hit, dmg 15 (10x 1.5))
11: Xaod charges the demonic canine.  The great mouth of the creature snaps at Xaod, biting him in half (20/8 +20 vs. 23-2, confirmed critical hit on AOO, dmg 63, Xaod is dead)
8: Raner moves and attacks the demonic canine (cautiously with combat expertise 5 making his ac 32).  The great mouth of the creature snaps at Raner, but can not penetrate his dwaven defenses (combat reflexes AOO, 3+20=23 vs. ac 32 miss).  Raner swings his axe, hitting one of the canine's paws (18+14-5 combat expertise = 27 hit, dmg 10)
8: The Demonic Canine bites at Raner, missing just barely (11+20=31 vs. ac 32 miss; three quills miss Raner as well 7,1,1 at +15) 
6: Belaver waits to heal someone.
6: Two Dire Wolves move and attack the Demonic canine.  (AOO vs. Dire Wolf #1: 19+20=39 hit, dmg 26; AOO vs. Dire Wolf #2: 16+20=36 hit, dmg 23).  The Dire Wolves bite at the Demonic Canine (20/8 + 13, confirmed crit, dmg 30; 11+11=22 hit, dmg 11; Dire Wolf Trip attempts 14+11=25 vs. 4+4+10+8=26, 2+11=13 vs. 1+22=23, trip attempts fail)
6: Craven moves and attacks the Demonic canine.  The Demonic Canine snaps at Craven (13+20=33 vs. ac 26, hit, dmg 26, 2 quills are buried in his armor).  Craven calls upon St. Cuthbert to smite Xaod's killer, and swings his warhammer, pulping the head of the Demonic Canine (20/critical confirmed by bless weapon, dmg 3d8 +36=55 damage)


----------



## Seonaid (Aug 2, 2005)

Toriah continues attacking with his shortbow until he's required to close. "So much for it stayin' quiet," he says grimly.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Aug 2, 2005)

Belaver simply readies himself to heal the injuries which are sure to be swift in coming; his allies move to flank the creature.


----------



## Xael (Aug 2, 2005)

Lylamwyn blasts the creature with _Scorching Ray_, and makes sure he isn't in in the front lines.


----------



## Dalamar (Aug 2, 2005)

Kerwyn fires his crossbow at the thing again. If it looks like he could get into a flanking position with one of the wolves, he'll tumble in.


----------



## Endur (Aug 2, 2005)

Round 2:
23: The Demonic Creature falls to the ground, slain by many wounds, but most especially Craven's powerful blow that destroyed its head
21: Lylamwyn throws a fireball into the room full of gnollish warriors to the west (dmg 28, all 8 gnolls are slain by the fireball)
18: Kerwyn shoots a bolt at a human warrior looking out a door, killing him (16+, dmg 18) 
17: Two human warriors fire arrows out of a door to the west (19+, hits Lylamwyn dmg 8; 14+, bounces off Craven's armor)
14: Toriah shoots an arrow at a human archer (18+ hit, dmg 2)
12: Lenya moves and invokes an Eldritch Blast at one of the archers, dropping him (18+9=27 vs. touch ac 10, hit, dmg 7)
11: Xaod is laying down dead, in two pieces.  
8: Raner charges an archer, and cuts him down and the warrior behind him (18+14+2 -6 PA = 28 hit, dmg 16; cleave 11+14+2-6PA=21 hit, dmg 23) 
6: Belaver moves forward to help Xaod, but nothing can be done to heal his wounds.
6: Two Dire Wolves (-26; -23) move forward   
6: Craven (-26) charges into the room of human warriors and slays an archer (4+14+2=20 hit, dmg 13)

End of round 2: 3 human warriors are busily grabbing weapons and preparing to fight Craven and Raner


----------



## Xael (Aug 2, 2005)

Round 3: "Could you try to take one of them alive?", Lylamwyn says to others. As the situation seems to be under control, he decides to leave it to others.


----------



## Endur (Aug 2, 2005)

Round 3:
21: Lylamwyn says "Could you try to take one of them alive?"
20: A door opens near the slain Demonic hound, a warrior wearing a chain shirt and with a short sword in each hand moves out and attacks Belaver (1+, miss).
19: Your old co-worker Maridosen moves out of the room, wearing studded leather and with a rapier in her hand
18: Kerwyn shoots a bolt at Maridosen and hits her in the chest (10+9=19, dmg 8) 
17: The last three human warriors attack Craven and Raner in melee (11, 7, 1: all misses)
16: A door opens across the room, and an Ogre wearing goggles and a mohawk armed with a huge club moves next to Toriah 
16: Lylamwyn casts Slow on the Ogre and Maridosen (after deciding that the Ogre's goggles probably would protect it from Glitterdust) (Ogre will save 10+ fail; Maridosen's will save 18+ pass)
14: Toriah tumbles away (4+11=15 success) and shoots one arrows at the Ogre (12+9=21 hit, dmg 3).  
12: Lenya moves and invokes an _Empowered Eldritch Blast_ at the Ogre, but misses (1+9= miss)
11: Xaod is laying down dead, in two pieces. 
8: Raner attempts to cut down the surviving three warriors in the human warrior barracks, but misses  (8+14 -6 PA = 16 miss; 7+14-6 PA = 15 miss; 3+14-6 PA=11 miss) 
6: Belaver calls the two Dire Wolves to his aid
6: Two Dire Wolves (-26; -23) charge the warrior attacking Belaver (11+ hit, 9+ hit, dmg 31 from two bites, the warrior is thrown on the ground)
6: After the warrior is thrown down by the wolves, Belaver moves and casts CLW on Lylamwyn (healing him to full)
6: Craven (-26) crushes the three remaining warriors in the barracks room with powerful blows from his warhammer (14+14=28 hit, dmg 12; 5+14=19 hit, dmg 14; 18+9=27 hit, dmg 12)

End of round 3:  Maridosen, an Ogre wearing goggles and a Mohawk, and another warrior are fighting the rest of the party in the main hall


----------



## Xael (Aug 2, 2005)

Round 4: "Oh hells, I take that back!", Lylamwyn shouts and casts _Slow_ at the new enemies (DC 18, target priorities are to get as many enemies as possible, Ogre being the main target).

If he can use _Glitterdust_ without affecting friends, he'll do so instead.


----------



## Dalamar (Aug 2, 2005)

"Shafted ya!" Kerwyn yells to Maridosen as he loads another bolt to his crossbow.


----------



## Thanee (Aug 2, 2005)

*Lenya*

Round 4:

Lenya's eyes widen in surprise, as Maridosen enters the hall. _Was she one of them? All the time? Or maybe she has only been welcomed with open arms, after being thrown out of Hommlet? Whatever it is... she poisoned Vesta!_

But there is no time to think about all this right now, her eyes are fixed on the hulking ogre, who just knocked Lylamwyn down, as the Rhennee works her magic.


OOC: See OOC-thread... either trying a _Charm_ or yet another _Eldritch Blast_.

In case the _Charm_ works...
[SBLOCK]To the ogre: _“Hey, big'un! Give Maridosen a taste of your club for me, ok? For Vesta!”_
To the others: _“Spare him! He will help us!”_[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Pyrex (Aug 2, 2005)

~Round 4~
Wary of the huge club (Combat Expertise for 5), Raner approaches the Ogre and swings his axe at the Ogres knee.


----------



## Endur (Aug 2, 2005)

Round 4:
20: The warrior on the ground stabs one of the wolves attacking him (16+9=25, 13+7=20, 2 hits, dmg 16).
19: Maridosen (-8) stabs at Kerwyn with her rapier, but misses (1+) "Wait until you get the point of my argument."
18: Kerwyn drops his crossbow, draws his dagger, and stabs Maridosen (17+, hit, dmg 2) 
17: A black cloaked cultist walks into the fray from behind the party.  Words of Foul Necromancy are spoken and Lenya is struck blind.  (Lenya's Fort Save 8+8-2 sick=14 failure).   Kerwyn and Lenya are sickened by a terrible smell (Lenya fort save 1+ fail;  Kerwyn fort save 11+2=13 fail; Toriah fort save 19+ pass; Maridosen fort save 9+6=15 pass, Ogre 18+ pass)  
16: The Ogre (-3) charges Lylamwyn and slams his club down on the wizard, hammering him into the ground (12+11+2-1=24, dmg 22)
16: Lylamwyn (-22) is unconscious and bleeding
14: Toriah shoots two arrows at the cultist, but misses both times (5+, 6+ vs. ac 28)
12: Lenya (blind, sickened) attempts to Listen for where the Ogre is (Listen check 3-1 =2), but she did not hear the Ogre's movement well enough to realize where the Ogre has moved.  Firing blindly, 10% chance of her Eldritch Blast intercepting the right square: Success.   50% chance of hitting the Ogre in the square, failed.  
11: Xaod is laying down dead, in two pieces. 
8: Raner (fort save 6+9=15 pass) moves and attacks the Ogre (combat expertise 5, ac 32) (7+14-5=16 hit, dmg 15).  The Ogre swings at Raner, but misses. (AOO: 18+11-1=28 vs. ac 36)
6: Two Dire Wolves (-42; -23) shred the warrior that attacked Belaver (3+ miss, 9+ hit, dmg 15 from two bites)
6: Belaver casts defensively and heals Lylamwyn with Cure Moderate Wounds (14+4=18 success, healing Lylamwyn for 17).  After healing Lylamwyn, Belaver half moves and is half batted out of the Ogre's reach (17+11-1=27 hit, dmg 17).
6: Craven (-26) moves (1 fail, sickened), calls upon St. Cuthbert, and smites the Ogre (9+14+1-2=22 hit, dmg 16)


----------



## Dalamar (Aug 2, 2005)

Easily dodging the surprisingly feeble attack, Kerwyn drops his crossbow. "Oh, but why don't you," he says, drawing his dagger, "say hello to my little friend."
He then executes two thrusts at Maridosen, counting on his own and Lylamwyn's spell to keep him safe.


----------



## Seonaid (Aug 2, 2005)

Toriah fires at the ogre.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Aug 2, 2005)

If the unconscious wizard appears to be irrecoverable, Belaver will heal Craven with a _Cure Moderate_.  If Lyllamwyn still clings to life, Belaver will try to assist him in that regard.


----------



## Seonaid (Aug 3, 2005)

Toriah continues firing at the most threatening enemy, drawing his rapier only as a very last resort.


----------



## Endur (Aug 3, 2005)

Round 5:
20: Warrior on the ground is dead, shredded by the Dire Wolves
19: Maridosen (-10) stabs at Kerwyn with her rapier and hits (9+9=18, dmg 2) 
18: Kerwyn stabs Maridosen twice (8+9=17, 8+9=17 vs. ac 17 two hits, dmg 8) 
17: The Troglydyte Cultist reads a scroll of _Prayer_
16: A dozen Zombies have joined the Cultist in blocking the exit from this room. 
16: The Ogre (-34, slow) swings a massive blow from his club, but Raner dodges it easily (14+11-5 PA -1 slow +1 prayer = 20 miss) 
16: Lylamwyn (-6) is prone on the ground and there is an Ogre above him
14: Toriah shoots two arrows at the cultist, but misses both times (5+, 6+ vs. ac 28)
12: Lenya (blind, sickened) sends an Eldritch Invocation where she thinks the Ogre is (50% Miss chance fails)
11: Xaod is laying down dead, in two pieces. 
8: Raner attacks the Ogre (combat expertise 5, ac 32) (10+14-5-1=18 hit, dmg 11; 3+14-6=11 miss; 8+14-6-5=11 miss).  Ogre falls to the ground, bleeding.   
6: Belaver (-17) orders the Dire Wolves to attack the cultist and drinks a potion of Cure Light Wounds  (healing 2)
6: Two Dire Wolves (-42; -23) attack zombies in front of the cultist (1 miss, 8+10-1=17 hit, dmg 19), destroying one of the zombies.  First Dire Wolf vanishes (summoning spell ended).
6: Craven (-26) moves and hammers a zombie in front of the cultist (6+14+1-2-1=18 hit, dmg 13)


----------



## Endur (Aug 3, 2005)

Round 6:
19: Maridosen (-18) says to Kerwyn, "Come dance with me" and she tumbles and cartwheels through the Zombie ranks heading out of the room (tumble check 9+10=19 no AOO from Kerwyn).    
18: Kerwyn (-2, sickened) draws his wand and turns invisible.
17: The Troglydyte Cultist casts the vile spell _Wrack_ at Toriah.  Toriah suffers intense pain, his face and hands blister and his eyes cloud, but he soon recovers (Toriah's fort save 17+4=21 pass).  
16: Eleven Zombies blocking the exit (Three zombies attack Craven, but all miss 14,7,1)
16: The Ogre (-45, slow) slowly bleeds to death
16: Lylamwyn (-6) casts Glitterdust at the Trog and Maridosen (DC 17 Trog will save 4+ fail, Maridosen will save 8+ fail)  _Haste_ expires.
14: Toriah fires an arrow at the cultist, but the arrow is deflected by his shield (19+7=26, miss)
12: Lenya (blind, sickened) fires an Eldritch Blast at where she thinks the Ogre is, but misses
11: Xaod is laying down dead, in two pieces. 
8: Raner charges the zombies in front of the evil cultist, destroying one zombie and wounding another with a powerful blow from his axe (4+13+2-1-6 PA=12 hit, dmg 22; cleave 11+13+2-1-6 PA=19 hit, dmg 15)
6: Belaver (-15) holds his action to sling a stone at the evil cultist.
6: One Dire Wolf (-23) attacks zombie in front of the cultist (20+ hit, dmg 20), destroying one of the zombies. Second Dire Wolf vanishes (summoning spell ended).
6: Craven (-26, sickened) hammers a zombie in front of the cultist, dropping it with two blows (11+ hit, dmg 7; 19+ hit, dmg 7)

End of Round 6 Status
Eight Zombies, one Trog Cultist (blind), Maridosen (blind) surviving


----------



## Pyrex (Aug 3, 2005)

~Round 6~
Now that the Ogre has been felled, Raner charges the cultist, intending to stop him from casting any further spells.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Aug 3, 2005)

With the immediate dangers of ogre and Maridosen removed, Belaver begins sniping at the cultist with his sling, trying to time his attacks to interrupt the troglodyte's spellcasting attempts.


----------



## Dalamar (Aug 3, 2005)

"Oh, you bet I'll make you spin around," Kerwyn says and pulls out his wand. Invocing the power within it, he then goes after the escaping Maridosen.


----------



## Endur (Aug 3, 2005)

*Round 7*

19: Maridosen (-18, blind) shrieks, "Its not fair." and stumbles away
18: Kerwyn (-2, sickened) pursues Maridosen, tumbling invisibly through the zombies 
17: Belaver slings a stone at the Cultist but misses (9+ miss)
17: The Troglydyte Cultist (blind) casts _Bane_
16: Eight Zombies blocking the exit (Two zombies attack Craven, Two attack Raner but all miss 7, 5, 17, 5)
16: The Ogre (-46, slow) slowly bleeds to death
16: Lylamwyn (-6) casts _Magic Missile _ at the Trog Cultist (dmg 13)
14: Toriah fires an arrow at the cultist, but the arrow misses (1+, miss)
12: Lenya (blind, sickened) 
11: Xaod is laying down dead, in two pieces. 
8: Raner savages the zombies with powerful blows from his axe, destroying two zombies (15+13-2-6 PA=22 hit, dmg 16; cleave 10+13-2-6 PA=15 hit, dmg 14; 18+8-8=18 hit, dmg 14; cleave 7+8-8=7 miss)
6: Craven (-26, sickened) steps into the breach Raner created and hammers a zombie in front of the cultist, wounding it with two blows (5+ hit, dmg 5; 2+13-4=11 hit, dmg 7)

End of Round 7 Status
Six Zombies, one Trog Cultist (blind), Maridosen (blind) surviving


----------



## Thanee (Aug 3, 2005)

*Lenya*

_“I can't see! What kind of foul trickery is this? Make it stop! Please!”_


----------



## Dalamar (Aug 3, 2005)

"Man, here I go to the trouble of becoming invisible to 'dance' with you, and you get blinded! Sheesh..."
Kerwyn speaks behind the fleeing lass and then moves to her side.
"Come on, try at least. Am I here? Or here?"

If she isn't up to playing hide and seek, Kerwyn will just punch her unconscious.


----------



## Seonaid (Aug 3, 2005)

Toriah growls under his breath an plea to Olidammara as he continues firing.


----------



## Endur (Aug 3, 2005)

*Round 8*

19: Maridosen (-18, blind) pulls a potion out of her belt and manages to drink it even though Kerwyn is punching her (healing 13; Kerwyn's AOO: 20/3+6+2=11 does not confirm crit, dmg 7 subdual)
18: Kerwyn (-2, sickened)  Kerwyn punches at Maridosen, but misses (5+6+2-2=11 vs. ac 13)
17: Belaver (-15) slings a stone at the Cultist but misses (19+ miss)
17: The Troglydyte Cultist (-13, blind) casts _Magic Circle Against Good_
16: Six Zombies blocking the exit and attack Craven and Raner (Four zombies attack Craven, Two attack Raner; all except one miss 9,1,4,18+2+2+1=23,18,15; Craven took dmg 5)
16: The Ogre (-47, slow) slowly bleeds to death
16: Lylamwyn (-6) casts _Magic Missile_ at the Trog Priest (dmg 10)
14: Toriah fires an arrow at the cultist, but the arrow misses (17+, miss)
12: Lenya (blind, sickened) calls out that she is blind
11: Xaod is laying down dead, in two pieces. 
8: Raner savages the zombies with powerful blows from his axe, destroying two zombies (13+13-4-6 PA=16 hit, dmg 15; cleave 10+13-4-6 PA=12 hit, dmg 14; 15+8-10=13 hit, dmg 13; cleave 18+8-10=16 hit, dmg 13)
6: Craven (-31, sickened) moves away from the Zombies and cures Lenya's blindness with Bead of Healing (Zombie AOO's 14, 12, 10, 12 all misses)

status: 4 remaining zombies, Blind Trog Cultist, Blind Maridosen


----------



## Thanee (Aug 3, 2005)

*Lenya*

_“Thank you, Craven! You are a true hero!”_

Lenya then backs away from the offensive stench and blasts that darn troglodyte.


----------



## Endur (Aug 3, 2005)

*Round 9*

19: Maridosen (-5, -7 subdual, blind) tries to stab Kerwyn with her rapier, but misses (5+8+1=14 miss)
18: Kerwyn (-2, sickened) Kerwyn punches at Maridosen, but misses (8+6+2-4=12 vs. ac 13)
17: Belaver (-15) slings a stone at the Cultist but misses (1+ miss)
17: The Troglydyte Cultist (-23, blind) casts _Cure Light Wounds _ (healing 10)
16: Four Zombies blocking the exit and attack Raner (Four zombies attack Raner; all except one miss 6, 11, 13, 7)
16: The Ogre (-48, slow) slowly bleeds to death
16: Lylamwyn (-6) casts _Dispel Magic_ at the Trog Cultist (Dispelled: Bane, Magic Circle Against Good, Endurance, Cat's Grace; Didn't dispel Prayer, Shield of Faith).
14: Toriah fires an arrow at the cultist, but the arrow misses (10+, miss)
12: Lenya (sickened) is no longer blind and attempts to blast the Trog Cultist (5+ miss)
11: Xaod is laying down dead, in two pieces. 
8: Raner attempts to savage the zombies with powerful blows from his axe, but misses twice (1 miss; 7+8-10=5 miss)
6: Craven (-31, sickened) calls upon St. Cuthbert to drive the Zombies away (Turn check 8+2+1=11, level 3 can turn 2hd zombies, 3+3+1+2=9, Craven turns all four zombies)


----------



## Endur (Aug 3, 2005)

*Round 10*

19: Maridosen (-5, -7 subdual, blind) tries to stab Kerwyn with her rapier, but misses (1+8+1=10 miss)
18: Kerwyn (-2, sickened) Kerwyn punches at Maridosen and hits (16+6+2-4=12 vs. ac 13, dmg 7 subdual)
17: Belaver (-15) slings a stone at the Cultist and hits (19+ hit, dmg 2)
17: The Troglydyte Cultist (-15, blind) casts _Bulls Strength_ (Concentration check DC 12 ... 7+8=15 success)
16: Four Zombies flee
16: The Ogre (-49, slow) slowly bleeds to death
16: Lylamwyn (-6) casts _Ray of Enfeeblement _ at the Trog Cultist (20/8+6-1=13, critical hit, drains 12 strength)
14: Toriah fires an arrow at the cultist, but the arrow misses (16+, miss)
12: Lenya (sickened) is no longer blind and attempts to blast the Trog Cultist (3+ miss)
11: Xaod is laying down dead, in two pieces. 
8: Raner savages the cultist with his axe (18+ hit, 2+ miss, dmg 12)
6: Craven (-31, sickened) lays on hands and heals himself (for 6)


----------



## Endur (Aug 4, 2005)

*Round 11*

19: Maridosen (-5, -14 subdual, blind) tries to stab Kerwyn with her rapier, but misses (6+8+1=15 miss)
18: Kerwyn (-2, sickened) Kerwyn punches at Maridosen and misses (5+6+2-4=9 vs. ac 13)
17: Belaver (-15) slings a stone at the Cultist and misses (9+ miss)
17: The Troglydyte Cultist (-27, blind) tries to _Inflict Moderate Wounds _ on Raner (Concentration check defensively cast DC 15 ... 17+8=25 success, touch attack 8+, misses due to 50% miss chance)
16: Four Zombies continue to flee
16: The Ogre (-50, slow) slowly bleeds to death
16: Lylamwyn (-6) casts _Grease_ on Maridosen's Rapier (19+ save)
14: Toriah fires an arrow at the cultist, but the arrow misses (15+, miss)
12: Lenya (sickened) is no longer blind and blasts the Trog Cultist (10+8-3=15 hit, dmg 16)
11: Xaod is laying down dead, in two pieces. 
8: Raner attempts to hit the cultist with his axe, but misses (1+ miss, 5+ miss)
6: Craven (-31, sickened) lays on hands and heals himself (for 6)


----------



## Endur (Aug 4, 2005)

Round 12
19: Maridosen (-5, -14 subdual, blind) tries to stab Kerwyn with her rapier, but misses (11+8=19 vs. ac 20 miss)
18: Kerwyn (-2, sickened) Kerwyn punches at Maridosen and misses (5+6+2-2=11 vs. ac 13)
17: Belaver (-15) slings a stone at the Cultist and misses (2+ miss)
17: The Troglydyte Cultist (-43, blind) tries to _Inflict Moderate Wounds _ on Raner (holding the charge, touch attack 10+, misses due to 50% miss chance)
16: Four Zombies continue to flee
16: The Ogre (-51, slow) slowly bleeds to death
16: Lylamwyn (-6) casts Web on Maridosen (her save is 20+4=24.  Kerwyn's save is 10+4=14.)  _Glitterdust_ expires.
14: Toriah fires an arrow at the cultist and the arrow hits a tiny gap in his defenses (20+/7+, does not confirm, dmg 3)
12: Lenya (sickened) is no longer blind and blasts the Trog Cultist (19+8-2=25 hit, dmg 10)
11: Xaod is laying down dead, in two pieces. 
8: Raner attempts to hit the cultist with his axe, but misses (13+12=25 miss, 13+7=20 miss)
6: Craven (-25, sickened) charges the cultist and swings his warhammer, but misses (11+, miss)


----------



## Endur (Aug 4, 2005)

Round 13
19: Maridosen (-5, -14 subdual) flees from Kerwyn deeper in the complex, heading south towards the mining area (Kerwyn's AOO: dagger 11+7-2=16 vs. ac 17 miss)
18: Kerwyn (-2, sickened) Kerwyn is entangled in Lylamwyn's web, but struggles to pursue Maridosen
17: Belaver (-15) slings a stone at the Cultist and hits (19+ hit, dmg 1), dropping the cultist.
17: The Troglydyte Cultist (-56) is bleeding 
16: Four Zombies continue to flee
16: The Ogre (-52) has bled to death
16: Lylamwyn (-6) 
14: Toriah 
12: Lenya (sickened)
11: Xaod is laying down dead, in two pieces. 
8: Raner 
6: Craven (-25, sickened)

status: all bad guys dead except for Maridosen, who is fleeing from Kerwyn.  The hallway is blocked by Lylamwyn's web.


----------



## Endur (Aug 4, 2005)

The Battle ends.  

All of the party members suffered cuts and wounds except for Raner.  The party expends ten charges from wands of Cure Light Wounds.

Maridosen got away.

The four zombies that fled are found cowering in a storage room to the north and swiftly destroyed.

The party finds the following equipment and treasure: +1 Morning Star, Scroll of Rage, Scroll of Hold Person, 76 gp, MW Full Plate Armor, MW Large Steel Shield, +1 Huge Great Club, 2 MW Short Swords, +1 Studded Leather Armor, Magical Cloak, Magical Goggles, 9 Potions of Cure Light Wounds, Masterwork Str 14 Composite Mighty Bow, Gold Necklace (worth 500 gp), 8 sets MW banded armor, 8 mw bastard swords, 8 longbows.

In the room Maridosen came out of, you find a well kept and tidy bedchamber.  A bed is pushed against the far wall, a round rug is on the floor, and a table, two chairs, and a chest fill the rest of the room.  A green quiver hangs from a peg, filled with arrows.  Next to it hangs a gray cloak.  Under the gray cloak is an exotic saddle.   Kerwyn and Toriah open the locked chest.  Inside they find a suit of leather armor, a quiver with 20 arrows, two flasks of alchemist fire, and a coin pouch containing 37 gp and 5 20gp gems.  You also find a letter which is written to someone named Mereclar and signed by someone named Naquest.  The letter discusses recruiting more orcs and also a search for someone named the "Champion of Elemental Evil."

In the room the Ogre came out of, you see a large wooden bed, a poorly treated wooden table, and a large, ogre-sized padded chair.  Clothing, armor, and other equipment litter the floor, as well as some food scraps.  A knife target hangs on the wall along with three knifes sticking out of it.  The clutter on the floor includes Ogre-sized clothing, a battered Ogre-sized chain shirt, a backpack, 40 feet of rope, a climbing kit, an empty waterskin, and three large belts, along with scraps of all kinds of garbage.  Kerwyn spots a beautiful golden dagger in the mess (100 gp value) and a bag containing 143 gp, 243 sp, and a jeweled brooch (worth 75gp).  

The human and gnollish bunkhouses contain twenty beds each and miscellaneous equipment, clothing, and clutter.  

The room to the north next to the room where the zombies are hiding looks and smells like it was occupied by the Trog priest.  The far wall of this room bears a large symbol made of wood painted black.  The symbol resembles an upside down two step pyramid (the obex of Tharzidun).  In the room are a bed, a chest of drawers, and two chairs.  The table is covered in sheets of thick vellum and sports a lamp that glows with a violet light.  In one corner, a set of manacles is bolted into the wall.  On the table, you find divine scrolls of Silence and Neutralize Poison, Cure Moderate Wounds, and Cure Light Wounds.  In the chest, you find lizard clothing as well as 30 pp, a gold necklace worth 200 gp, and a rolled up piece of paper addressed to someone named Terrenyget.


----------



## Seonaid (Aug 4, 2005)

*Toriah, male rogue 6*

Toriah checks his crossbow carefully for flaws, wondering at his incredibly bad shots during the fight.

He takes all of the arrows they find, slinging them into his quiver.
Edit: Never mind. He doesn't have a shortbow any more.


----------



## Endur (Aug 4, 2005)

As Toriah considers his shots, he realizes that many of his shots hit the target.  But the shots kept bouncing off the Trog cultist's armor and shield.

The party took the Troglydyte cultist prisoner.  None of the other servants of the cult survived.


----------



## Thanee (Aug 4, 2005)

*Lenya*

Lenya stays away from the troglodyte and that awful smell.


----------



## Dalamar (Aug 4, 2005)

Kerwyn steals any spells the trog still has left.


----------



## Endur (Aug 4, 2005)

Kerwyn obtains the following divine spells from the Trog Cultist: 0th: Cure Minor Wounds, Detect Magic; 1st: Command, Lesser Confusion.


----------



## Pyrex (Aug 5, 2005)

"We may not want ta be sticking 'round here too long.  Maridosen is more'n likely goin t' get her friends."


----------



## Endur (Aug 5, 2005)

Where does the party go next?  

The party is fully healed (except for Xaod).  Belaver and Lylamwyn are essentially out of spells.  If the party wants to rest, you would have the option of resting in a room, resting in the wilderness outside the Mines complex, or resting back at the Orc infested hamlet of Rastor.

Kerwyn invisibly scouts around.  

Kerwyn scouts north of the room where the party thinks the Trog priest lived and finds a Y intersection.  At the Y intersection, two Troglydyte guards are posted.  Kerwyn sneaks past the guards.  He passes through five or six caves occupied by a half dozen Troglydytes .  The Trogs appear wary, but Kerwyn does not see anyone preparing a counter-attack.  Kerwyn stops scouting and returns to the party after reaching a cave that is occupied by a winged lion with a spiky tail.  

Kerwyn scouts south in the direction that Maridosen fled.  

Kerwyn passes through a storage room and enters a room that appears to once have been used for some sort of mining process.  Two rows of long wooden troughs, collapsing from rot in places extend the length of this long chamber.  At the far eastern end, a dark shaft plunges downward.  A thick flexible tube made of hides is connected to a large set of bellows and then drops down into a shaft.  The other end of the tube rests limply on the ground near the eastern edge of the troughs.  Kerwyn finds a torn and worm-eaten book that might be interesting to Lylamwyn.

Kerwyn enters the next room and finds a massive, dust covered rusty machine of some sort.  A chute leads into a pair of massive stone cylinders and a wooden trough underneath.  The cylinders appear to be connected by gears to a single, huge crank, sized for a giant to turn.  Small bits of stone lie scattered around the machine.

The next chamber that Kerwyn enters is large and mostly empty.  Three four-wheeled ore carts are here, with high sides and a strange sort of handle on one end.  One of the carts lies on its side.  To the south, two rough hewn passages lead out the room, a pair of iron rails running down the middle of both, with lengths of timber supporting the rails at set intervals.

Kerwyn thinks that the whole party could ride in one of the carts to wherever the rails go.  And that the incline would make a ride fun.  And that treasure, prisoners, etc. could also be transported by cart.


----------



## Dalamar (Aug 5, 2005)

"So there's some stinkies guarding a crossroad, the other way is more stinkies and some spiky-tailed beastie, while the other direction has a big hole, and then some fun-looking rides," Kerwyn explains, and then hands over the book to Lylamwyn.
"We could probably still hand some lizards their butts, but it might be wise to go rest somewhere so the bookworm here has time to recharge and read," he adds, patting Lylamwyn on the shoulder.


----------



## Thanee (Aug 5, 2005)

*Lenya*

_“I hate trogs!”_ Lenya remarks.


----------



## Xael (Aug 5, 2005)

"I would be in favor of resting somewhere, but I'm not sure we have too many safe options for that. What would seem like the best place to you?", Lylamwyn says while taking a quick look at the book Kerwyn found.


----------



## Pyrex (Aug 5, 2005)

"As distasteful as staying here may be, I don't think we should leave the mines.  If we do, as soon as a patrol notices what's happened they'll barricade the west doors and we won't be able to get back in.  I think we need to stay here and make sure no patrols report back in."


----------



## Seonaid (Aug 5, 2005)

Toriah listens to the others. "I don' like th' idea of them meetin' up an' ambushin' us, or callin' reinforcements . . ."


----------



## Endur (Aug 5, 2005)

To the North:
Kerwyn's spikey-tailed Winged Lion Beastie is in room 224.  Six or ten Trogs wandering around and living in the other caves.

To the South: 
Mining equipment and carts.


----------



## Endur (Aug 5, 2005)

Lylamwyn looks at the book and quickly realizes that Raner is the best person to read it, for it is a book on mining written in dwarven.

After Raner reads through the torn book, he realizes that it is a set of instructions by a Master Miner to his apprentices.  Although the book is missing parts, it describes many details of the mining operations that his clan was either using or planned to use, including the use of earth elementals.


----------



## Pyrex (Aug 6, 2005)

"Given what Kerwyn saw while scouting I'm thinkin that the room where the big beastie was kept'd be the safest place for us to hole up.  Not only is it nice 'n defensible but it gives us a clear shot at any one who comes lookin."


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Aug 6, 2005)

"Then we'll go there.  I don't feel quite safe without any magics to defend myself."


----------



## Endur (Aug 6, 2005)

The party rests in the large room where they defeated the Huge Howler.  The members of the party on watch load the Ballistas in the event of an attack.  

During the middle watch, two human warriors enter through the double doors in area 1.  The party members on watch easily take the two surprised warriors prisoner.  The warriors were out hunting and brought back deer meat.  

The warriors give their names as Det and Kef.  They claim to be newly hired mercenaries and don't know much except that their employer was a half-elf named Merelcar.  They were hired to defend the gate.


----------



## Thanee (Aug 6, 2005)

*Lenya*

As she weaves her hand in a hypnotic pattern, Lenya says to Det: _“Are you sure you havn't forgot anything?”_

Afterwards, she says: _“The gate is well-defended, as you see, but we could need some help with the rest of the mines. What are your typical earnings? I'm sure we can work something out.”_


OOC: Using _Charm_ on Det. And Diplomacy on both.


----------



## Endur (Aug 7, 2005)

Det and Kef are eager and willing to work for Lenya.  They want 1 gp a week in pay, plus 1 gp per fight plus any loot they scavenge.

Det adds to Lenya, "There are four lesser temples in the mines, Earth, Wind, Water, and Fire.  In the center is the Greater Temple, the Temple of Evil.  Only the Priests are allowed to visit the Temple of Evil."


----------



## Thanee (Aug 7, 2005)

*Lenya*

_“We all know, that this is a dangerous place here. To make sure, that you understand, that I appreciate your help, I will give you ten times that much as payment. 10 gp per week and for every fight you participate in. In addition, if I especially like what you do, you'll receive a generous bonus as well. And once your service ends, you are free to go, which is something you could not expect from your former employers, who would probably simply have killed you and turned you into some walking corpse at some point, so consider yourself lucky, as I really doubt, that this is a fate you would gladly embrace! As for the loot, however, you certainly understand, that there are a few more interested in what we find down here and I cannot just give you all that you pick up, of course. But you will not leave here with empty hands, either. You will get some share of the valuables, but not from the enchanted goods we find. You might get some of those issued for use or as a bonus, though.”_


OOC: I suppose the _Charm_ did work, since you didn't say anything to the opposite? Wow, didn't know that it has such a long duration, I thought it was just 1h/lvl like _Charm Person_.


----------



## Endur (Aug 7, 2005)

Det agrees to Lenya's offer.

Kef glares at Det and responds, "We don't want what you find.  We want what WE find.  If we take all the risk of killing some terrible monster and we take its diamond or pick up its enchanted weapon, we want to keep it.  So anything we find, we take the risk, and we keep.  

"Standard mercenary scavenger rights."


----------



## Thanee (Aug 7, 2005)

*Lenya*

_“That would be fine, if you were fighting alone... but that does not seem very likely. Do you think I would send you in there alone? How far do you think would you get? You don't take all the risk, thus you won't get all the treasure either. As I said, if you do your job well, you will find yourself with a decent enough share of the loot. And you will get some of the stuff we find to use, to better our all chances here. But who is going to keep what depends on a little more than who dealt the killing blow.”_


----------



## Seonaid (Aug 7, 2005)

Toriah's eyes almost pop out of his head when he hears Lenya's offer to the mercenaries. He restrains himself from saying anything, wondering at her methods.


----------



## Endur (Aug 7, 2005)

Ket agrees to Lenya's reasoning.

No other patrols bother the party's rest.

What does the party do now that they are rested?


----------



## Pyrex (Aug 8, 2005)

Raner cocks an eyebrow at Lenya's "negotiations" with the mercenaries, but says nothing; hoping that the gold she offers buys a little more loyalty than the mercs are displaying towards their former employers.


----------



## Dalamar (Aug 8, 2005)

_Meatshields!_
Kerwyn is rather gleeful at the thought of getting two more buffers between spiky-beasties and himself. And while he isn't exactly keen on paying them so much, he's hoping to extract the money from them when they finally prove "incapable of pulling their weight", if death could be called that.


----------



## Endur (Aug 8, 2005)

Both of Dalamar's new "meatshields" inform Lenya that they are much better with a bow than with a sword.


----------



## Thanee (Aug 8, 2005)

*Lenya*

_“Then use your bows, as long as the situation allows for them. And swords for the other situations.”_

If one of them (Det preferably) is strong enough to use the mighty composite longbow, he should use that one.

Routine orders for the two mercs are to protect Belaver (Kef) and Lenya (Det), if necessary, otherwise support the melee fighters by attacking annoying minions or dangerous targets engaged by them. The mercs should *not* open combat on their own, unless they are told so.


----------



## Endur (Aug 9, 2005)

The two mercenaries readily agree to the orders.  Det is happy to wear the full plate armor and carry the mighty composite longbow.


----------



## Dalamar (Aug 9, 2005)

"So, with our new, uh.... reinforcements, which way should we go? I'm not too keen on the lion-monstrosity, so we could try riding the carts."


----------



## Pyrex (Aug 9, 2005)

Raner nods in agreement "If nothing else seeing what they're using the mining gear for may give us an idea what they're doing here."  then, to himself "_My ancestors must've had some cursed bad luck to put their mine right on top of this temple_"


----------



## Endur (Aug 9, 2005)

As Raner thinks to himself, he realizes it might also have been the other way around, the Cultists may have put their Temple on top of the Dwarves diamond mine.

The party agrees to continue exploring the mine, heading south in the carts along the tracks (alternatively, the party could walk along the tracks if they don't want to ride in a cart).

Which track does the party follow, the South East track or the South West track?  The party does not see a difference in the two routes.


----------



## Dalamar (Aug 9, 2005)

"Why don't we flip a coin?"
And before anybody has a chance to answer, Kerwyn does just that.
"South-west it is!"


----------



## Endur (Aug 10, 2005)

The party rides in two rail cars, one after another, along the southwest track.  

Working the pump handle of the cart is a move-equivalent action that moves the cart over level terrain at a speed of twenty, up an incline at a speed of 10, and down an incline at a speed of forty.  Using the brake is a move equivalent action that slows the cart by 10 feet.  Four medium sized people can fit in a cart comfortably.  

After traveling 150 feet south, the party passes through a cavern where a couple of strange creatures are burning their way through stone.  The party continues on past the strange creatures.

The party sees one two tunnels that lead east towards the other rail track.  The party sees a passage that goes to the west.  The tracks then begin to go up a rise.

After the party travels about 600 feet south along a winding path, the party then enters a large cavern where the tracks pass through the air over a pit.  Down below in the pit, the other tracks cross beneath the party.

After another fifty feet, the tracks enter a large room.  The cart track curves through this chamber.  To the south, a wooden ramp slowly elevates the track at about a 15 degree angle.  The wooden incline carries the track higher and higher above the floor of the high-ceilinged stone passage it runs through.  The ceiling in this chamber and the passage to the south is fifty feet high.  

After traveling another five hundred feet (and past a large opening to the west), the party arrives at the end of the tracks.  A wooden platform lies at the end of the track.  It stands forty feet high.  A crank driven conveyor belt is on the eastern side of the platform, with small scooplike attachments suggesting that it was used to convey materials from the floor of the cave to the top of the platform.     

Raner believes that this whole area has been extensively mined, but not in the last twenty years.

Det and Kef inform the party that this is the route to the Fire Bridge complex.  The Fire Bridge leads across the Stalagos (the lake in the middle of the mountain) and is ruled by the insidiously evil Demon D'Gran, who owes allegiance to the Fire Temple.

Det and Kef lead the party out a side passage past an underground river, past a few side caverns that smell badly, through a fungi forest, and into a cave where a large dead creature is found.  

A large corpse lies in this cave, desiccated and maggot ridden.  Its black, armor plated skin and long claws are all that remains of its humanoid form.  Its head has been removed.  The cave is otherwise bare.  A sour smell lingers in the air and a few insects buzz around the room.  The corpse lies nearest hte east exit.

Det and Kef tell the party that this is the boundary of the forces under D'Gran's leadership.

Kerwyn sneaks forward invisibly and scouts further.  

The central portion of the next cave is a pit about ten feet across and six feet deep full of animal bones and dung.  The western end of the room has two patches of uprooted, dead fungus mashed into what appears to be large beds or nests.  Two tall, muscular humanoid creatures stand near the pit, their scaly greenish hides scarred and pocked from many battles.  (Room 36 on the map).

Kerwyn goes to sneak past the large green humanoids when one of them starts sniffing and says something that sounds like "Fee, Fi, Fo, Fum".  

Kerwyn quickly retreats from the humanoids and returns to the party.  The last he saw of the humanoids, both were sniffing the air with their long noses.


----------



## Thanee (Aug 10, 2005)

*Lenya*

_“Damn, this place is huge!”_ Lenya says, while they ride on the rail.

_“We have to get past those two greenish guys then? Det, Kef? Do you happen to know what their orders are? Do they guard the entrance? Would they attack members of the temple they do not know by sight? Would they stop you, for example, or someone wearing this?”_ Lenya shows them the temple amulet.


----------



## Dalamar (Aug 10, 2005)

"Man, I didn't think I smelled _that_ bad," Kerwyn says when he gets back and explains the situation.


----------



## Endur (Aug 10, 2005)

Det responds in a friendly fashion to Lenya, "They probably wouldn't attack you, but they might stop you and ask questions.  

"We would stop members from other parts of the temple and ask questions.  And then let them pass.  

"We would only attack members from other parts of the temple if they tried to sneak pass us or if we thought they were planning to murder us as soon as they passed us by.

"The other temples fight amongst themselves from time to time, but we were mostly neutral, being the guardians of the gate.  These bridge guys are probably mostly neutral too.

"You are lucky you had us with you.  We followed the path to the next temple complex and avoided a bunch of caves with monsters like this dead brute.  Unfortunately, you have reached the end of our knowledge about this place ... this is as far as we have gone."

Det indicates a large monster lying dead on the floor.  Lylamwyn isn't sure, but thinks the monster might have been an Umber Hulk.


----------



## Thanee (Aug 10, 2005)

*Lenya*

_“Thanks for pointing that out. This thing surely looks unpleasant. So, how do we proceed. Should we try to talk to the guards? Though, they probably won't let us in, anyways.”_


----------



## Pyrex (Aug 10, 2005)

"An where do we go when we get past them?  I'd like a better idea o' what we're about to bite off before we head off ta fight a demon. "


----------



## Endur (Aug 11, 2005)

Det responds, "Don't look at me to answer that question.  I don't know what you are doing here anyways.

"The Fire Bridge guys guard the bridge to the Temple of Evil in the center of the crater, but only priests are allowed to go there.  So even if you beat the bridge guys, I don't know why you would want to go there.


----------



## Seonaid (Aug 11, 2005)

The whole time, Toriah keeps an eye on Kef and Det, suspicious of both. "Th' fac' tha' priests go t' th' center's good enough reason f'r me," he says when Det answers.


----------



## Pyrex (Aug 11, 2005)

"Good point.  Sounds like if we want to root out the priests we have to go through the fire demon."  Then, turning towards Lylamwyn, "I don't suppose you have a spell to send him home?"


----------



## Xael (Aug 11, 2005)

Pyrex said:
			
		

> "I don't suppose you have a spell to send him home?"



"I'm afraid I don't. We'll have to deal with it by normal means.", Lylamwyn says.


----------



## Dalamar (Aug 12, 2005)

"So we just gang on the greenies and hope for the best? Sounds good to me."


----------



## Pyrex (Aug 12, 2005)

"I'm not sure.  It sounds like we could get past them without a fight, but that may just end up meaning they'll be coming up behind us later."


----------



## Thanee (Aug 13, 2005)

*Lenya*

_“Some of us should talk to them first. Who knows, maybe one of them would like to help us,”_ Lenya says, winking.


----------



## Endur (Aug 13, 2005)

After the whispered conversation regarding alternatives, the party decides to "talk" to the green guardians and attack if necessary.

Realizing that the green guardians may be powerful enemies, the party casts several spells in preparation for this battle.

Lenya casts Shield on herself and lends her wand to Lylamwyn and Kerwyn so that they can cast Shield on themselves. 

Belaver casts Barkskin on Craven and Raner. 

Kerwyn uses his wand to turn himself Invisible.

Craven and Raner drink potions of Bull's Strength. 

The party enters the room where Kerwyn saw the two green guardians.

The party discovers there are now four large green creatures.  Two of the green skins are wearing black full plate armor covered in gothic spikes and armed with huge great swords.  The other two aren't wearing armor or carrying weapons.  Belaver and Lylamwyn realize the green skinned creatures are Trolls.  Belaver and Lylamwyn know that Trolls are vulnerable to fire.

As the party approaches the Green Guardians to "talk", the party members suddenly realize that there are four people behind the green guardians.  Two of them look armed and equipped like Det and Kev.  One of them looks demonic, she has horns, hooves, and a tail.  Another looks like Maridosen and she is shouting,  "Kill them!"

Initiative Round 1
26: Maridosen shouts and draws her rapier.
22: Lylamwyn casts _Fireball_, catching all eight enemies in the blast radius (dmg 22, Reflex DC 18, all fail: Trolls 1+, 9+, 5+, 3+, Maridosen 8+, Demon 9+, grunts 14+, 6+).  Both grunts and the demon fall to the ground (dead or dying).    
21: Four Trolls (-22 each) charge the party (the two with swords are power attacking -6, +12).  One troll attacks Lylamwyn with a powerful blow from a great sword (4+13+2 charge-6pa=13 miss).  One troll attacks Raner with a great sword (12+13+2 charge -6pa=21 miss).  One troll claws Raner (19+9+2=30 vs. ac 30 hits, dmg 9).  One troll claws Craven (16+9+2=27 vs. ac 26 hit, dmg 11).    
21: Demon (-17) fails to stabilize 
21: Raner drops his shield and cuts the Troll that clawed him in half (power attack -4/+8, 20+/15+ confirmed critical, dmg 70, Troll rolled 1 on massive damage fort save and failed).  Raner then drops the other unarmored Troll (cleave, 14+12-4=22 hit, dmg 21; second attack, 14+7-4=17 hit, dmg 23)  
20: Lenya blasts Maridosen with an _Empowered Eldritch Blast _ (18+, hit, dmg 10)
20: Two armed flunkies: dead
11: Craven attacks the armored troll that attacked Lylamwyn, calling upon St. Cuthbert to aid his blows (smite 11+10+1=22 vs. ac 23-2=21 hit, dmg 14; 2nd attack 5+10=15 miss) 
8: Toriah shoots his magical shortbow at an armored Troll, but misses (4+ vs. ac 23-2+4=25 in melee)
8: Det and Kev (mercs) draws bow and shoot arrows at Maridosen (16+, 1+, both miss)
7: Kerwyn invisibly moves past the Trolls and attempts to backstab Maridosen with his dagger, but stumbles on a loose stone and misses (1+ miss)
6: Belaver begins summoning a Dire Wolf


----------



## Xael (Aug 13, 2005)

"Sure.", Lylamwyn mumbles in response to Maridosen's shout, and casts _Fireball_, aiming to catch as many enemies as possible (Trolls are first priority). Lylamwyn then moves a bit backwards to safety, keeping an eye on their new mercenaries, just in case they decide to change sides again.


----------



## Pyrex (Aug 13, 2005)

Once the blast from Lylamwyn's fireball clears Raner charges one of the unarmored beasts (Power Attack -4/+8).


----------



## Seonaid (Aug 13, 2005)

Toriah fires his crossbow at the best targets until they're all dead.


----------



## Thanee (Aug 14, 2005)

*Lenya*

_“Shoot her!”_ Lenya tells Det and Kef, pointing at Maridosen, while her own ghastly fire reaches out towards her former co-worker.


----------



## Endur (Aug 14, 2005)

Initiative Round 2
26: A frustrated Maridosen says, "Curses!", stabs Kerwyn, and then tumbles past him away from the party and deeper into the Darkness (19/7+10=17 does not confirm critical threat, dmg 9; tumble check 19+) (out of sight of everyone but Lenya, Kerwyn, and Raner)
22: Lylamwyn backs up five feet and casts _Scorching Ray_ at the Armored Troll that attacked him (touch attack 4+6=10 hit, dmg 19) 
21: Krall (Troll Fighter 2, -41/-9) steps forward five feet and swings at Lylamwyn again, cutting the elven wizard in half (20/14+13-6pa=21 confirm critical hit, dmg 68).  Krall swings at Craven, but misses (15+13-6pa=22 miss, 11+8-6pa=13 miss). 
Slaszh (Troll Fighter 2, -22) continues to pound his great sword into the floor, trying to hit Raner (12+13-6pa=19 miss, 12+8-6pa=14 miss). 
Troll (-22/-39) recovers consciousness
21: Demon (-18) fails to stabilize 
21: Raner attacks the normal Troll, dropping him back into unconsciousness, then attacks Slaszh (7+12=19 hit dmg 15, cleave 3+12=15 miss, 19+7=26 hit, dmg 17)
20: Lenya blasts Maridosen with an Empowered Eldritch Blast (13+, hit, dmg 12), dropping her
11: Craven moves 5' and attacks Krall, calling upon St. Cuthbert to aid his blows (smite 11+12+1=24 vs. ac 23 hit, dmg 16; 2nd attack 5+10=15 miss) 
8: Toriah shoots his magical shortbow at Krall, but misses (9+ vs. ac 23)
8: Det and Kev (mercs) shoot arrows at Krall (7+, 12+, both miss)
7: Kerwyn tumbles behind Krall (15+) and stabs Krall (17+, dmg 11)
6: A Dire Wolf comes around the corner and charges over Lylamwyn's dead body into Krall  (bite 4+ miss)
6: Belaver tries to see if there is anything he can do to help Lylamwyn


----------



## Endur (Aug 14, 2005)

Initiative Round 3
26: Maridosen (-44) fails to stabilize
22: Lylamwyn (-68, dead) 
21: Krall (Troll Fighter 2, -41/-31) swings at Craven, but misses (16+13-6pa=23 miss, 12+8-6pa=14 miss). 
Slaszh (Troll Fighter 2, -22/-12) continues to pound his great sword into the floor, trying to hit Raner (16+13-6pa=23 miss, 12+8-6pa=14 miss). 
Troll (-22/-49 unconscious)
21: Demon (-19) fails to stabilize 
21: Raner (-9) feints towards Slazsh, misses, but then chops Slazsh's head in two with a powerful backhand swing (10+12=22 miss, 20/19+7=26 critical hit, dmg 53; massive damage save 5+14=19 pass; cleaves into unconscious troll hitting (8+) for another 21 points)
20: Lenya blasts Krall with an Empowered Eldritch Blast (13+, hit, dmg 16), dropping Krall

The party defeats and burns the bodies of Krall (who slew Lylamwyn) and the two normal trolls.  

Lenya charms _Slaszh_.  Although stupid and not able to speak anything that Lenya understands, the Troll does seem to understand common suffiienctly to comprehend what Lenya wants it to do.


----------



## Endur (Aug 14, 2005)

The party took the following prisoners (in addition to their trog priest prisoner they still have):
Tiefling wizard named Vacra (with spellbook, scroll of resist elements (cold), wand of change self (10 charges))
Maridosen (with a +1 mithril chainshirt, +1 rapier, mw composite shortbow)

new ally: Slazsh (Troll Fighter 2 with MW Sword and MW Full Plate)

Other equipment the party found: Troll-sized MW Greatsword, Troll-sized MW Spiked Full Plate, 2 MW bastard swords, 2 sets of banded mail

Six charges from wands of CLW are used to heal the party to full (except for Lylamwyn).


----------



## Thanee (Aug 14, 2005)

*Lenya*

_“Lylamwyn is dead!? Oh no. He did so much for us. That's not fair! Is there anything we can do for him?”_

Lenya gives Det and Kef 10 gp each and the other pretty huge sword to the troll, if it has a sheath to be carried as a replacement weapon.


OOC: Lenya would like Maridosen's shirt, of course. 
That spell in the wand is called _disguise self_ in 3.5.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Aug 14, 2005)

"There is a spell which I believe I can perform, which will bring his soul back to this plane, though it will inhabit a different body.  With luck, I can also use it to restore Xaod and Neshi."

Belaver will reincarnate Lyllamwyn as soon as possible, then Xaod, then Neshi.


----------



## Thanee (Aug 14, 2005)

*Lenya*

_“That sounds marvelous, Belaver. I hope they'll like their new bodies.”_

Lenya asks the troll, Slaszh, for his name and for a few words in his language, which she tells him in the common tongue. Practicing that way for a while, she seems to pick up the troll's language quite well, and while still somewhat clumsy, even though that matches Slaszh's way of speaking, she becomes able to communicate with him better that way.


----------



## Endur (Aug 14, 2005)

I need to know whether the party is:
1) Moving forward, deeper into the Fire Bridge complex now that the Guards have been defeated;
2) Staying in this room and resting for 20 hours until Belaver can cast _Reincarnate_
3) Retreating and then resting for 20 hours until Belaver can cast _Reincarnate_
    a) If retreating, where are you retreating to?
    b) If you are resting, I would need to know the order of the watch.


----------



## Thanee (Aug 14, 2005)

*Lenya*

While the party ponders what to do, Lenya will talk to Slaszh to improve her language and in order to find out, why the trolls were guarding the bridge... maybe (which is what Lenya suspects) they were in fear of the fire the priests from the fire temple and/or the demon are (probably) wielding. If so and Belaver wants to help, Lenya could show Slaszh on the next day (before heading out), that they can protect him from the fire (_Resist Energy_, then desensibilize him with a torch). If that works well, Lenya can probably make Slaszh _want_ to defeat his old masters, who were (again... if so) threatening him with the flames. The idea is to make him more fierce in combat that way and less susceptible to turn back to them, even if the _Charm_ should end prematurely, seeing how they were doing him wrong.


----------



## Endur (Aug 14, 2005)

After hearing Lenya's suggestion to go back to the West Gate, Kef looks up from counting his ten gold pieces, 
"At ten gold per fight, your the boss, boss.  

"You know, of course, that we probably woke some creatures up when we passed through on the rails earlier.  And they might be waiting for our return trip.  So we'll probably have to fight some monsters on the way back."  


Slazsh grumbles something that sounds like "Fee Fi Fo Fum" to the rest of the party and sounds like, "I'm hungry.  Can I eat the dwarf?" to Lenya.


----------



## Endur (Aug 14, 2005)

Slaazh tells Lenya in broken giantish, 
"Us trolls recruited from tribe that lives ten miles away.  Bravest warriors sought by Dark Priests.
"Dark priests offered food, gold, power, weapons, armor, and immunity from fire.
"We accept offer.  
"We like working for Dark Priests like Lenya.
"Let's go my home.  We have fun.
"Or better yet, we could play shotput.
"Great game.  D'Gran invented it.
"Hang hafling on wall.  Throw iron balls at halfling.  Lots of fun.
"I was doing that before woman comes and says intruders at gate.
"D'Gran ended the game and sent me off to help Krall and the others.
"Halfling still on the wall if want to go play now.
"But you not intruders.  You friend.  You want to help eat dwarf?"


----------



## Thanee (Aug 14, 2005)

*Lenya*

_This will be a bit more difficult..._ Lenya thinks.

[GIANT] _“No! Dwarf friend. You hurt him, he hurt you. He no hurt you now. Everyone here friend. Friend to Lenya and friend to Slaszh. Only two not friend. Work for Lenya. But no food! Here, take dead guards around corner, there.”_ [/GIANT]

Lenya points to the corpses of the guards and then to a corner from where the party had come towards the bridge.

_“Uhh... hope you don't mind, if the troll 'disposed' the corpses of the guards back there?”_

_“Oh, and he told me, that there is some halfling captive in the fire temple, at least I think so.”_


----------



## Endur (Aug 14, 2005)

Kef looks a little sick as the troll eats the two slain humans.

Det says, "Are you sure he was talking about the Fire Temple?  I heard the Fire Temple and the Fire Bridge are on opposite sides of the crater.  I heard there are four temples and four bridges in the Crater Ridge Mines."


The Troll laughs in response to Lenya's comments about Raner being a friend. 
"Ha, you tell funny joke.  Dwarf is a friend.  Ha!  I no fool!  You charmed Dwarf, made him think he's a friend, but really dwarf is your slave.  I'm smarter than the average Troll.  You can't trick me.  But, its ok with me if you keep the charmed dwarf as your slave."


----------



## Thanee (Aug 14, 2005)

*Lenya*

_“No, actually, I just thought that that would be where the fire demon is. Guess I was wrong then, you certainly know that better... well, the halfling is where the demon is.”_


OOC: Note, that sending him around the corner was meant to make sure his eating habits are not really observable, altho it's probably obvious enough that he does not only carry them there, I suppose...


----------



## Endur (Aug 14, 2005)

Det replies, 
"I'm sure there is more than one demon in this place; after all, you have one demon tied up other there.  

"D'Gran rules the Fire Bridge."


----------



## Thanee (Aug 14, 2005)

*Lenya*

_“You are probably right.”_


----------



## Endur (Aug 15, 2005)

While the Troll is eating and the party is deciding what to do next, Kerwyn goes and scouts invisibly.

(37) Kerwyn passes through a door and enters a lighted chamber.  A simple black iron chandelier holds ten lit candles over a crude but sturdy wooden table in the middle of the room.  A longspear has been wedged, point upward, into a crack between two floor stones near the table.  A large ebony head, with compound eyes and massive mandibles, is thrust atop the point of the spear, its blood long dried on the shaft and the floor.  A large, massive, troll-sized composite longbow and a quiver of arrows lean against the southeast wall.  

Passing through another doorway, Kerwyn enters a long hallway.  Kerwyn enters the first door on the right.

(38) Kerwyn enters a foul smelling room with a large green curtain with dark stains on the far wall.  Pushing aside the curtain, he discovers a massive troll-sized bed chamber.  Two large beds, a wooden table, three large chairs, and a heavy trunk furnish the room.  Along the northeast and northwest walls, about six feet off the floor, a long wooden shelf holds skulls—mostly human, but some appear elven, dwarven, Halfling, gnome, and more bestial creatures as well.  Shoved under the bed are several sheets of paper, a bottle of ink, and a pen.  Kerwyn easily spots (17+10=27 ) a crude arrow trap triggered by the lock on the trunk.   Kerwyn disables the launcher device (12+12=24) and picks the lock (17+12=29) of the trunk.  Inside the trunk, Kerwyn finds: 1208 sp, three smokesticks, mw medium sized chainmail, a bag of bones, and a map to Troll Home.  

Kerwyn passes out the far door.  To the right he sees another chamber.

(39)  This room has an open portcullis at the entrance and there is a lever on the north wall of the hall leading up to the room in the up position which probably raises and lowers the portcullis.  This room smells of blood and urine.   Whatever lives in this room chews on bones and does not appear to be present.  

Kerwyn tries to open the door to the next room, but 
(40)  The door does not open.  No lock to pick.  This door will have to be bashed open.

Kerwyn moves down the hallway until he enters an armory.
(41) Racks of weapons and shields hang on the wall, and other weapons lie on two tables in the room’s center.  Longswords, shortspears, morningstars, heavy flails, and halberds are on the wall.  Short swords, daggers, javelins, nunchaku, warhammers, and throwing axes are on the tables.  An unlit lantern sits on a small table in the middle of the room. 

Moving on, Kerwyn picks a lock on the next door and discovers a storeroom full of goods.
(42)  Boxes, barrels, sacks, and bundles fill this storeroom with all sorts of fresh goods, ranging from food (fruit, flour, vegetables, meats, cheeses, wine, ale, etc.) and various dry goods (rope, chains, blankets, paper, torches, tools, clothing, etc.).

(43) The next door Kerwyn opens reveals a gruesome room with a large pile of bones, many of them crushed with an indentation suggesting that something large frequently reclines upon the bones.  Blood splatters the walls and floor, although most of the stains appear old.  

Moving past that room, Kerwyn enters a Great Hall

(44) This large chamber appears to be a feasting hall.  Four long tables with benches on either side fill most of the central part of the room.  The southwest 15 feet of the room is raised 1 foot higher than the rest of the room.  A throne-like wooden chair is pushed against the southwest wall, carved with images of fire and torment.  A long iron chain is connected to the wall, the rest coiled near the large chair.  A small, moaning and begging, humanoid hangs from the manacles on the southeast wall, her feet three feet above the floor.  The wall around and behind her is stained maroon and filled with cracks and chips.  Near the entrance in the northwest wall is a stack of black iron spheres, each about 4 inches across.  

The large double doors are open and outside the doors Kerwyn can see a large Demon with long curved hortns, blue black scales that cover 2/3 of his body, and piercing yellow eyes.  The Demon wears a green kilt and a wide belt covered with copper plates and an unholy symbol of the Elder Elemental Eye.  Kerwyn thinks the Demon might be unseen except for Lenya’s ability allowing Kerwyn to see the invisible.  In addition to the Demon, also outside the double doors are a male half-orc with bright red hair wearing a tunic covered in pockets and straps, a large stocky human woman with short black hair and a tattoo of a bat on her face wearing garish tight-fitting yellow and orange clothing, and two green, lean, long legged bipedal reptilian creatures with wicked looking claws on its feet and a brightly colored hide that reminds you of a tropical bird.

The Demon and the others with him would see if Kerwyn attempted to rescue the Halfling.  The presence of the reptiles would probably prevent Kerwyn from being able to sneak past the Demon towards the Giants and the bridge across the lake or deeper into the complex.

(45) From a distance, Kerwyn spots several human warriors guarding this room.

(46) In the distance beyond the Demon, Kerwyn can see two Giants standing outside the Crater on a bridge that crosses the lake in the center of the volcano.  

(51) From a distance, Kerwyn spots what looks like several gnolls guarding this room.

Kerwyn returns to the party and tells the others what he saw.


----------



## Endur (Aug 15, 2005)

The Invisible Demon that Kerwyn saw (thanks to Lenya's Invocation)


----------



## Thanee (Aug 15, 2005)

*Lenya*

Lenya will let Kerwyn 'steal' her protective magic (Dark One's Own Luck), to make his body or mind more resilient to the magical assaults, they might face.

She will tell Slaszh, that they are going to defeat the demon, D'Gran, because that is why they are here... that and to get into the center temple. She asks him, if he wants to help. She explains to him, that the promise of immunity to fire surely was a lie, demons are like that, and that they can make him resistant to fire for a while, at least. And maybe they can steal the knowledge of immunity from the temple.


----------



## Endur (Aug 15, 2005)

Slaazh smiles and says, 
"I will help you, Lenya.  I'd rather play shotput with you than D'Gran.  D'Gran is no fun."


----------



## Pyrex (Aug 16, 2005)

"Goin back along the tracks will likely attract anything we woke up comin in.  Also we've got to do something with them;" Raner says, pointing at the prisoners, "as well as needing to rest before Belaver can bring back Lylamwin and Neshi.  Given the prisoners, I think we need to hole up somewhere nearby, possibly in one of the rooms occupied by the trolls."

Raner frequently keeps an eye on Slaazh, because while he trusts the mercs as far as their next payment, he doesn't trust the troll any further than his next meal.  Which could easily be one of them.


----------



## Dalamar (Aug 16, 2005)

While the others are discussing their next course of action, Kerwyn takes a look at the demonic wizardess' spellbook and component pouch (and figure, while he's at it).


----------



## Seonaid (Aug 16, 2005)

"I think we shoul' stop an' res'. Wherever you think we shoul'. We need t' recover from this fight an' th' loss of our companion," Toriah says.


----------



## Endur (Aug 17, 2005)

Kerwyn examines the burned and unconscious wizard Vacra.  She looks mostly human, if you ignore the small horns, the hooves, and the tail.  She is not as beautiful as Kerwyn always heard that Demonesses are supposed to be, appearing rather plain beyond her demonic extras.  Kerwyn guesses she learned magic because she can't rely on tempting men.   

Inside Vacra's spellbooks, Kerwyn finds two books with different handwriting written in different languagues, as if one of the books was written by yet another wizard.  

Spell book 1 (written in Gnomish):
 0- acid splash, arcane mark, dancing lights, detect magic, detect poison, disrupt undead, flare, ghost sound, light, mage hand, mending, message, open/close, prestidigitation, ray of frost, read magic, touch of fatigue; 1st- color spray, disguise self, identify, mage armor, silent image, ventriloquism; 2nd- blur, invisibility, knock, minor image, mirror image, misdirection, spider climb.

Spell book 2 (written in Ancient Suel):
0- acid splash, arcane mark, dancing lights, daze, detect magic, detect poison, disrupt undead, flare, ghost sound, light, mage hand, mending, message, open/close, prestidigitation, ray of frost, read magic, resistance, touch of fatigue; 1st- alarm, burning hands, charm person, darklight (bovd), identify, magic missile, shield 2nd- darkbolt(bovd), invisibility, levitate, resist energy, summon swarm, Tasha's hideous laughter, touch of idiocy.


----------



## Endur (Aug 17, 2005)

The party discusses where to go next.  Lenya suggests going back to the West Gate to the room they rested in previously.  Raner suggests resting in the Trollish room that Kerwyn explored.  Toriah suggests they rest as soon as possible.  

Kerwyn is bored and pays attention to the prisoners.  

The troll eats his food and has not a clue what the party is discussing.

The other prisoners appear to be unconscious or sufficiently injured that they are not paying attention to the party's words.

The party reaches a consensus to rest in the Slaazh's room (area 38 on the map).

When Lenya told Slaazh of this idea, Slaazh responds enthusiastically, 
"Sleep Over!  You take Krall's bed!  Or, better yet, sleep with me!  We have great fun!
"Wait?  What about all these others?  You want to invite them into my room too?  To watch us sleep together?
"And I'm on guard duty?  What I tell D'Gran if he checks guardpost and all guards slain or gone?  
"If he looks in my room, I tell him that we having party? 
"Or I stay at guardpost and tell D'Gran that I Mighty Hero of Elemental Evil?  I drive off many dwarves.  Other trolls die, but I Great Hero.  And I not mention guests in my bedroom."


----------



## Thanee (Aug 17, 2005)

*Lenya*

Lenya ponders what course would be best, and she can't come up with a decent solution. They would need the help of the others, but they couldn't wait here. _“This doesn't work... we only have two options... get out... well, fight our way out and rest, or attack them now before they know their minions have failed.”_


----------



## Dalamar (Aug 17, 2005)

"....well, maybe the tail would be interesting..."
Pouring over the book, Kerwyn comes over the darker spells.
"Man, they never showed me anything like this back at school. Hey elf, can yo- ...ah, right."
For a moment, Kerwyn's mood visibly drops. Then he goes back to reading the spellbook.


----------



## Endur (Aug 17, 2005)

The discussion over what to do next ends when Kerwyn and Lenya suddenly realize that an invisible demon is staring at the party.

Surprise Round
12: Lenya takes a 5' step away from the demon and fires an Eldritch Blast (10+ hits, caster check 15+7=22 vs. SR 19, dmg 15)
7: The Demon D'Gran appears to the rest of the party and a wave of cold comes out of D'Gran's mouth, inflicting severe cold on the entire party and killing the two mercs and the prisoners (_Cone of Cold_, dmg 20 (rolled 6 1's on 9d6), reflex dc 19, Lenya 9+ fail, Belaver 4+ fail, Kerwyn 4+ fail, Raner 12+6=18 fail,  Craven 7+ fail, Toriah 7+ fail, Slaazh 7+ fail, mercs 5+/2+ both fail, all prisoners fail)
7: Kerwyn draws his dagger

Round 1:
20: Craven (-20) moves to the Demon, drawing his hammer, and swinging at the Demon.  Before his hammer lands, though, a powerful blow from the Demon's Great Sword whistles through the air above Craven's head.  (D'Gran AOO 11+11=22 vs. Craven AC 25 miss; Craven 11+11=22 hit, dmg 5) 
12: Lenya (-20) fires another Eldritch Blast at the Demon, hitting but not affecting the Demon (8+ hits, caster check 5+7=12 vs. SR 19, no effect), then she ducks behind cover around the corner
12: Toriah (-20) moves backward, draws his bow, and shoots an arrow that wounds D'Gran slightly (16+8=24, hit, dmg 6-5=1)
8: Belaver (-20) moves and starts summoning a Dire Wolf
7: D'Gran (-21) backs up 5' and draws evil darkness upon the party (casts _Unholy Blight_ on the party, catching everyone but Lenya and Toriah, dmg 12, Will DC 18, Belaver 17+ success -6, Kerwyn 11+6=17 fail -6 , Raner 5+6=13 fail -12 sick for 4 rounds,  Craven 1+ fail -12 sick for 1 round, Slaazh immune) some of D'Gran's wounds close (heal 5).
7: Kerwyn (-26) fails to stabilize
6: Raner (-32) moves forward, drawing his axe and swings (D'Gran AOO 18+11=29 vs. Raner AC 33 miss; Raner 6+11-3 expertise=14 miss)
3: Slaazh (-20, -22 fire) hears Lenya's call to "Kill him" (Lenya Diplomacy check 8+11=19 vs. 18-1=17), drops his greatsword, and calls to D'Gran in the giant tongue "We Friends!  Don't Fight!  No Kill Friends!"
2: Mercs: dead
0: prisoners: dead


----------



## Thanee (Aug 17, 2005)

*Lenya*

_“As I said, if we stay here, they *will* find us sooner or la... oh crap!”_

Lenya staggers away from the fiend and...

[SBLOCK]a) ...fires a bolt of energy at the fiend.
b) ...hides behind the party.[/SBLOCK]

OOC: Depending on where Lenya is, she will either blast the fiend right away and back off 5 feet, if she is somewhere in the back, or move backwards farther into a safer position (not too close to the mercs or the troll, tho ;-)), if not.


----------



## Pyrex (Aug 17, 2005)

Shield in one hand & axe in the other, Raner steps in and takes a cautious swing (Expertise -3/+3) at this new foe, trying to gauge it's fighting ability.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Aug 17, 2005)

Belaver steps away from the suddenly appearing demon, summoning a dire wolf behind the creature to prevent its escape.


----------



## Thanee (Aug 17, 2005)

*Lenya*

Lenya moves to the side behind some obstacle for cover, to avoid being caught in another of the demon's spells, while letting loose another bolt of greenish fire.


----------



## Endur (Aug 17, 2005)

Lylamwyn's spirit watches the fight and says to himself.  "I know what D'Gran is.  I wish I could warn them."


----------



## Thanee (Aug 17, 2005)

*Lenya*

[GIANT] _“KILL HIM!”_ [/GIANT]


----------



## Seonaid (Aug 18, 2005)

Toriah moves so he's farther from the rest of the party (to avoid another all-party hit) and fires his bow at the creature.


----------



## Dalamar (Aug 18, 2005)

Kerwyn tumbles in and sticks the pointy end of his Festrath-dagger in the demon. If he has a chance, he'll move in to flank with anybody available. And he's not taking his chances with that big sword (full Combat Expertise).


----------



## Endur (Aug 18, 2005)

Round 2:
20: Craven (-32, sick) steps forward and swings his hammer twice at D'Gran.  (13+11-2=22 hit, dmg 4+3-2=5; 11+6-2=15 miss) 
12: Lenya (-20) fires another Eldritch Blast at the Demon, hitting but not affecting the Demon (19+ hits, caster check6+7 =13 vs. SR 19)
12: Toriah (-20) shoots an arrow that wounds D'Gran slightly (18+8=26, hit, dmg 7-5=2)
8: Belaver's Dire Wolf appears behind D'Gran, blocking his escape, and bites at D'Gran (D'Gran's AOO: 1+ miss; 5+13+2=20 miss) 
8: Belaver (-26) rushes to Kerwyn's side and heals him, restoring him to consciousness (CMW, healing for 15)
7: D'Gran (-23) heals for 5, vanishes from the sight of everyone but Kerwyn and Lenya (and the wolf can smell him) (Invisibility Defensive Casting 5+12=17 success), and attempts to move past Craven and Raner deeper into the party, but the Wolf bites his arm and throws him on the ground (Wolf AOO for leaving threatened square; 50% miss chance = hit;  18+13=31 hit, Dmg 17-5=12, Trip 5+13 vs. 2+, D'Gran trips and falls on the ground)
7: Kerwyn (-12) stands and picks up his dagger 
6: Raner (-32, sick) listens for the invisible Demon (listen check 14 vs. 14 move silently), and thinks he knows where he fell and swings twice, but misses (1+ miss; 12+6-2 sick +4 prone = 20 vs. ac 21 miss)
3: Slaazh (-10, -22 fire) says to Lenya "Make Friends.  No One Can Kill D'Gran.  He Immune to Weapons.  He Immune to Fire and Acid and Spells.  He Heals All Wounds."


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Aug 18, 2005)

Belaver rushes to Kerwyn's side and casts a Cure Moderate Wounds, hoping to keep the spellthief from succumbing to his injuries.  The wolf strikes to kill.


----------



## Pyrex (Aug 18, 2005)

OOC: Raner would've failed anyway, but shouldn't that be a Will save for the Unholy Blight?  (which means Kerwyn would've saved)

~Round 2~
Figuring the demon is likely to continue using spells Raner takes a 5' step around the demon to set up a flank with Craven and takes two aimed swings with his axe (+11/+6, no PA or Expertise).


----------



## Endur (Aug 19, 2005)

Round 3:
20: Craven (-32) steps forward and swings his hammer twice at D'Gran.  (1+ miss, 7+ miss) 
12: Lenya (-20) fires another Eldritch Blast at the Demon, affecting the Demon (19+ hits, caster check 12+7 =19 vs. SR 19, dmg 18).  The Invincible, Invisible D'Gran appears to be on the ground unconscious.  
12: Toriah (-20) can't see D'Gran to shoot an arrow
8: Belaver's Dire Wolf bites D'Gran (hit 14+, dmg 14-5=9)
8: Belaver (-26) 
7: D'Gran (-57, unconscious) heals for 5
7: Kerwyn (-12) 
6: Raner (-32, sick) 
3: Slaazh (-5, -22 fire)


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Aug 19, 2005)

Belaver strikes at the place where the fallen demon appears to be, judging by the patch of air that bleeds when the wolf bites it.


----------



## Thanee (Aug 19, 2005)

*Lenya*

[GIANT] _“Wrong! I can kill him, and I will.”_ [/GIANT]

Lenya continues to blast D'Gran.


----------



## Endur (Aug 19, 2005)

The party pounds on the invisible, unconscious, and helpless Demon.  To Lenya and Kerwyn, the Demon does not appear to be dying and his wounds heal quickly.


----------



## Dalamar (Aug 19, 2005)

"Boccob's Blessed Boot, what the heck are we supposed to do to this thing to keep it dead? Anybody know if demons can survive beheading?"


----------



## Thanee (Aug 19, 2005)

*Lenya*

_“Quite resilient, that one. Let's see, if he can live without air, too.”_

Lenya pulls out an empty sack from her backpack and stuffs it into the demons mouth and some strips into his nostrils, so he cannot breathe anymore. Afterwards, she continues to blast him, to keep him unconscious.


----------



## Pyrex (Aug 19, 2005)

Dalamar said:
			
		

> "Boccob's Blessed Boot, what the heck are we supposed to do to this thing to keep it dead? Anybody know if demons can survive beheading?"




"I don't know.  Let's find out."

Raner tries to figure out where D'Gran's head is so he can remove it from his shoulders.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Aug 20, 2005)

"Perhaps poison will bring him down," Belaver remarks, transforming into a Medium viper and testing the theory.


----------



## Endur (Aug 21, 2005)

Lenya blasts the Demon.

Craven tries to set the body on fire and burn it with oil and torch; but the body doesn't catch fire as easily as the troll bodies did.

Raner holds the Demon's head between his legs and chops the head off.

Belaver tranforms into a snake and bites the body of the demon.

Lenya thinks the Demon is dead, but its hard to tell whether the demon was every truly alive, so just to be safe she blocks his mouth and nostrils.

The invisible demon does not seem to be healing.  Or maybe its wounds are so severe that you can't tell.


----------



## Thanee (Aug 21, 2005)

*Lenya*

_“I think he's dead. Can anyone verify that somehow?”_

Lenya watches the wounds for a while, ready to blast the demon back into unconsciousness, should he open his eyes.


----------



## Pyrex (Aug 21, 2005)

"Well, I still can't see 'im, but I don't know of anything that can survive a foot of space tween their head an' their shoulders."


----------



## Thanee (Aug 24, 2005)

*Lenya*

Lenya keeps watching the demon for a while and if he doesn't seem to recover from that, which really seems unlikely, but you never know, then she will relax and turn to Slaazh.

[GIANT] _“See? Oh, well, of course you can't see him, he will remain unseen for a little while longer, but D'Gran is dead! Told you, he lied to you, he dies just like anything else. Tough, yes, but not immortal.”_ [/GIANT]


----------



## Seonaid (Aug 24, 2005)

Toriah smiles at Raner's comment.


----------



## Thanee (Aug 24, 2005)

*Lenya*

_“So, what do we do? I think it has become a serious choice to press on now, of course, we are all exhausted from the battle and really need some rest, but if we rest here, it's just a matter of time until we get attacked again. What do you think?”_


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Aug 25, 2005)

"We need to rest soon.  Either here, or somewhere else which is not far and should not require further exploration."


----------



## Thanee (Aug 25, 2005)

*Lenya*

_“Then we should rest here (#36/37), I'd say. And be prepared for them to come looking for their boss.”_


----------



## Dalamar (Aug 25, 2005)

"Well, anyplace is good. As long as I don't have to get struck down again, I'm happy," Kerwyn says, with a chill going down his spine as he thinks how close to death he was.


----------



## Thanee (Aug 25, 2005)

*Lenya*

_“We should tend to the wounded before we rest... and set up triple guards.”_


----------



## Seonaid (Aug 25, 2005)

Toriah will do whatever the others ask of him with regard to setting up camp and tending to the wounded, assuming it's reasonable.


----------



## Endur (Aug 25, 2005)

30 seconds after the guards are posted and everyone healed through the use of wands (expending another 35 charges), more people come around the corner from the direction that the Demon came.  Three humans, a half orc, and two large lizards come around the corner.  

Two of the humans are armed and equipped as warriors.  The male half-orc with bright red hair wears a tunic covered in pockets and straps.  The large stocky human woman with short black hair and a tattoo of a bat on her face wears garish tight-fitting yellow and orange clothing.  Two green, lean, long legged bipedal reptilian creatures with wicked looking claws on its feet and a brightly colored hide remind you of a tropical bird.


Initiative
19: Lenya fires an Eldritch Blast at the woman (4+8 vs. ac 14 miss) and moves into cover
19: Craven charges one of the reptiles (8+ vs. ac 16, hits, dmg 10) 
18: Kerwyn fires crossbow at human woman, but his bolt misses at the last moment as she vanishes and then reappears (7+8 vs. ac 14 hit, missed due to 50% miss chance)
16: Raner drops his shield and charges the two reptiles, dropping one and wounding the other (power attack for 7, 19+ hits, dmg 26, drops the already wounded reptile; cleave 20+/5+2 charge+3 str+2 weapon=12 does not confirm,  wounds the other reptile in the shoulder, dmg 29) 
15: The Tattooed human woman blinks in and out while casting a spell Kerwyn recognizes as _Fireball_.  (DC 18, dmg 21, The blast radius has Kerwyn (13+4=17, dmg 21), Slaazh (2+, dmg 21), Belaver (15+, dmg 10), and Toriah(14+, dmg 0)).  
13: 1 surviving reptile (-27) uses its hind feet, bites and claws at Raner (19+6=25 hit dmg 8, both fore claws miss 7+1=8, 7+1=8, bite 2+1=3 miss)  and the 2 human warriors attack Craven and Raner, but miss (18+ vs. Craven miss, 4+ miss vs. Raner)
12: Slaazh calls out in Giant and spreads his arms in an attempt to be diplomatic, "Be friends!  Be Friends!  No fight!  No Kill!"
11: Belaver 
11: The Half-Orc blasts Raner with fiery missiles from his eyes (Magic Missile, Dmg 6)
6: Toriah fires shortbow at human woman, hitting here when she blinks into sight (17+ hits, dmg 6)


----------



## Thanee (Aug 26, 2005)

*Lenya*

_“Here they come...”_

[GIANT] _“Slaazh, stay ready to attack those who close in!”_ [/GIANT]

Lenya then sends a bolt of fiery greetings towards the tattooed woman and moves into cover.


----------



## Dalamar (Aug 26, 2005)

"Can't we have some peace for a change?"
Kerwyn fires his crossbow at the human woman on a hunch. If he isn't at sneak attack distance, he'll move closer, though he'll stay close to the meat shields.


----------



## Seonaid (Aug 26, 2005)

Toriah sighs and mentally agrees with Kerwyn, firing his shortbow at the woman also.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Aug 26, 2005)

Belaver steps backwards, loading his sling and hurling a stone at the still-standing reptile.


----------



## Seonaid (Aug 26, 2005)

OOC: Wait: if it looks like the others will consider listening to Slaazh and will cease, Toriah won't fire at the woman (I guess that's a Sense Motive check?). If he can't tell, he'll do as stated.


----------



## Endur (Aug 26, 2005)

When the party searched D'Gran's body, they found a set of masterwork chainmail (Large), a Huge MW Great Sword, an amulet of the Elder Elemental Eye, and a pair of gauntlets of ogre power.  I'm presuming that Raner is wearing the gauntlets of ogre power.


----------



## Endur (Aug 26, 2005)

Round 2 Initiative
19: Lenya fires an Eldritch Blast at the woman (13+8 vs. ac 14 hit, misses due to blinking)
19: Craven drops the remaining reptile with a blow from his hammer (6+10 vs. ac 16, hits, dmg 4) 
18: Kerwyn (-10) loads and fires crossbow at human woman, and this time his bolt hits at the last moment as she reappears (13+8 vs. ac 14 hit, dmg 7)
16: Raner (-6) charges over the dying lizards at the two spellcasters, killing the half-orc and missing the human woman (power attack for 7, 16+ hits, dmg 2+14 power attack + 2 orc + 7=25, kills the half-orc; cleave 16+ but misses 50% miss chance) 
15: The Tattooed human woman (-7) blinks in and out while stepping back and casting Lightning Bolt at Raner and Belaver (Dmg 27, DC 18, Raner (7+, dmg 27), Belaver (17+, dmg 13). 
13: the 2 human warriors flank Craven and attack him(20+/8+ vs. Craven hit dmg 12, 4+ miss vs. Craven)
12: Slaazh (-21) continues to call out in Giant and spreads his arms in an attempt to be diplomatic, "Be friends! Be Friends! No fight! No Kill!"
11: Belaver (-23)  
6: Toriah fires shortbow at human woman, but misses when she blinks out of sight (14+ would hit, but fails 50% miss chance)


----------



## Endur (Aug 26, 2005)

Round 3 Initiative
19: Lenya fires an Eldritch Blast at the woman, but misses again (17+8 vs. ac 14 hit, misses due to blinking)
19: Craven hits a warrior with a blow from his hammer (13+10 hits dmg 5, 6+5 misses) 
18: Kerwyn (-10) loads and fires crossbow at human woman, but this time his bolt misses at the last moment as she disappears (11+8 vs. ac 14 hit, fails 50% miss chance)
16: Raner (-33) steps forward and swings twice at the human woman as she reappears, cutting her in half (avoids miss chance both times, power attack for 7, 17+ hits, dmg 5+14 power attack + 7=26; iterative attack 17+, dmg 23) 
13: the 2 human warriors drop their weapons and surrender
12: Slaazh (-21) continues to call out in Giant and spreads his arms in an attempt to be diplomatic, "Be friends! Be Friends! No fight! No Kill!"

The fight is over.  After another twenty charges are expended from wands of cure light wounds the party is fully healed once more.  The party rests uneventfully.  

On the two wizards, the party finds 18 gp, Magical Slippers, a scroll of Shield, a wand, a potion of cure light wounds, a potion of levitate, and a piece of paper written in common wtih the words "Fire Burns Away My Enemies".

Through the prayers of Belaver, Neshi returns once again.  Neshi is now a riding dog.

Through the prayers of Belaver, Lylamwyn returns once again.  Lylamwyn returns as a Hill Dwarf.  He looks somewhat related to Raner.  The warriors have usual warrior equipment of masterwork bastard swords and masterwork banded mail.


----------



## Thanee (Aug 26, 2005)

*Lenya*

[GIANT] _“Sorry, but we cannot make friends with them. I know they were your allies, but they are our enemies and there is very little, that can change it. They will not listen to your reason. If you want to help me, then you will have to help me fight them... Soon we will enter the central temple, I hope I can count on your help there.”_ [/GIANT]

Lenya tries to discern the school of magic the slippers and the wand are enchanted with.


OOC: Before resting, we would normally have gone to free the halfling, but we will just do that now, I guess.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Aug 27, 2005)

Much cheered by the efficacy of his prayers, Belaver suggests "We must do something with those who surrendered.  Lenya, can you trust your large and gruesome friend here to keep watch over them?"


----------



## Thanee (Aug 27, 2005)

*Lenya*

_“I don't know for sure, people have their own minds, but I guess so, yes.”_


----------



## Xael (Aug 27, 2005)

After coming to his senses, having been explained the situation, and somewhat futilely trying to get used to his new body, Lylamwyn speads his arms helplessly and shrugs. "Better than a Troglodyte I guess.", he says and shakes his head.


----------



## Endur (Aug 27, 2005)

Slaazh stares at the now visible dead body of the Demon D'Gran and says, "Well, ok.  They must die."


----------



## Thanee (Aug 28, 2005)

*Lenya*

_“It's good to see you... back, Lylamwyn.”_


----------



## Endur (Aug 28, 2005)

Kerwyn used his wand to turn invisible and sneak off and free the halfling.  He uses another charge of invisibility to sneak back with the invisible halfling.  He sees the Gnolls, the Hill Giants, and the human guards in the locations he previously saw them.  He does not see anyone else moving about the complex.

The red-haired and freckled halfling is very happy to meet the party.  She introduces herself, 
"I'm the famous singer and musician Olive Rustkettle at your service.  I would be honored to compose a song about the mighty heroes that freed me, foremost of whom is the brave Kerwyn who bared the den of the Mighty Demon to free me from torment.  And wise Lenya who charmed the Great Slaazh.  And powerful Raner who beheaded the terrible demon.  And the others in the back of your group."

Lenya believes the wand contains spells from the Evocation school.  She believes the slippers contain a transmutation magic of some sort.


----------



## Seonaid (Aug 29, 2005)

Toriah snickers at Lylamwyn's appearance, but is genuinely happy to have him back. "Good t' see you again," he says cheerfully between laughter.

He begins to trust Slaazh, or at least Lenya's hold on Slaazh.

He frowns at the halfling's speech. "Hey, we di' things too!" he complains.


----------



## Endur (Aug 29, 2005)

The red-haired and freckled halfling frowns and continues, 
"Of course, I can't forget the rest of you.  The peerless dwarven wizard Lylamwyn.  The great dancing archer Toriah.  The warrior Craven who will fight any evil foe.  Truly a band of heroes that will be remembered throughout the ages."


----------



## Endur (Aug 29, 2005)

Slaazh says in giant, "I'm getting hungry again.  If you still want to keep the old dwarf, can I eat the new dwarf? 

"I prefer fresh meat.  The bodies are old and cold."


----------



## Thanee (Aug 29, 2005)

*Lenya*

[GIANT] _“You know the answer, why do you even ask? I don't get my prefered dishes here either, so it's not only you who has to do without. And while I can tolerate your diet, it's very much unlike my own, and I don't really have to like it. And even if I did, I couldn't help you there. I cannot give you the ones that surrendered, and I surely won't give you any of my companions here!”_ [/GIANT]


----------



## Endur (Aug 29, 2005)

The Troll responds to Lenya,

"Slaazh works for food and gold.  No fresh food, No Troll.  I go home to tribe in mountains.

"No dwarf or humans, huh.  How about tiny thief?  Flesh already tender from great game D'Gran played with tiny thief.  Won't make a full meal, but good snack."


----------



## Thanee (Aug 29, 2005)

*Lenya*

[GIANT] _“And leave the greatest opportunity behind? Hey, I cannot force you, it's your decision, but if I were you, I would want a piece of the cake, that is behind that bridge...”_ [/GIANT]


----------



## Endur (Aug 30, 2005)

Slaazh starts to laugh.

"For a dark priest, you are a tricky witch!  Beautiful but tricky.  You almost slay me!

"But I too smart.  Slaazh is smarter than the average troll!

"On other side of Fire Bridge is Fire Door.  Beyond the Fire Door is Red Dragon.  Slaazh would be a burned troll if I go to the other side of the bridge.

"Slaazh too smart for you this time."


----------



## Thanee (Aug 30, 2005)

*Lenya*

[GIANT] _“We can protect you from the fire.”_ [/GIANT]

_“Slaazh just told me, that there is a firedragon beyond some fire door after the fire bridge. I know we have the scroll, but we better protect all of us from the fire.”_


OOC: There's _Mass Resist Energy_ in Complete Arcane... that would be useful. Did Belaver already fill all his 3rd level slots? ;-)


----------



## Endur (Aug 30, 2005)

The Troll looks dubious at Lenya's comments regarding her ability to protect him from dragonfire.


----------



## Seonaid (Aug 30, 2005)

Toriah looks at Lenya. "D' you really have a spell tha'll protec' all of us from _dragon fire_?" he asks skeptically.


----------



## Pyrex (Aug 30, 2005)

Raner laughs and claps the halfling on the back "A grand epic it'll be I'm sure.  Drinks're on me when we get to hear ye sing it."

Raner watches the exchange between Lenya and Slaazh warily, knowing that eventually the troll will turn against them.  And he really doesn't like the way Slaazh drools when looking at either himself or Lylamwyn.


----------



## Dalamar (Aug 31, 2005)

"Fire? Great, just a _magic projectile_ and a _big shout_ to go and I've tried all the ways of being seriously hurt," Kerwyn quips.


----------



## Pyrex (Sep 1, 2005)

Raner turns to Kerwyn with a bit of a silly grin, "Cheer up Kerwyn, there're plenty of ways you haven't tried yet.  Drowning, poison, being swallowed alive and don't forget sudden deceleration trauma."


----------



## Endur (Sep 1, 2005)

The halfling keeps one eye on the troll at all times and volunteers to remain on this side of the bridge working on the verses for a song while the party defeats the Dragon.


----------



## Dalamar (Sep 1, 2005)

Kerwyn shivers.
"All too true. We'll just have to hope the elf can keep us from being fried so we'll have a chance to try those too," he says, patting dwarf-Lylamwyn on the shoulder.


----------



## Thanee (Sep 1, 2005)

*Lenya*

_“Well, I havn't met a fire-breathing dragon yet, so I can't really say, but I guess that it helps, at least it is supposed to. But it will only protect one of us, which is not enough, we would need more protection.”_


----------



## Endur (Sep 2, 2005)

After spending lots of time conversing and catching up with the "new" Lylamwyn, the party moves on towards the Fire Bridge.  

They travel without opposition into the complex.

The half dozen surviving human guards bow to the powerful party, greeting them with titles such as "Great Masters", "Dark Majesties", and "Dark Priests".  

To the South, the party can see a group of gnolls guarding a gate.

To the East, the Fire Bridge itself is guarded by a pair of Hill Giants and a large wolverine.


----------



## Endur (Sep 7, 2005)

Raner asks the human guards about the gate to the south guarded by the gnolls.

A grizzled guard with an eyepatch responds, 

"Dark Majesty, on the other side of that locked and warded gate are ancient dwarven death traps.  Traps that still defend that area to this day.  Anyone that enters that area dies.
"There are rumors of dwarven gold locked away beyond those traps, but every rogue that has tried to take the treasure has died.
"The Destroyer offered the wealth that lay there to a group of rebellious orcs, if they could take the treasure.  After the orcs entered the area to try their luck with the traps, the Destroyer ordered the gate sealed beyond them.  'Let them out if they find the treasure, and not before' he commanded.
"If you avoid the death traps and deal with the surviving orcs, there is a path that leads further south to the Air Temple.  The Air Temple also has orders to keep the orcs locked in, so you'd have to get past the guards they are using to keep the orcs locked in.  
"Personally, if I wanted to visit the Air Temple, I'd go out the West Gate and circle around the mountain and enter through the South Gate.  The South Gate will let you directly into the Air Temple and you avoid all the death traps and orcs."


----------



## Seonaid (Sep 7, 2005)

Toriah raises an eyebrow. "Dwarven death traps, eh? Soun's like your kin' of thing." He elbows Raner suggestively.


----------



## Pyrex (Sep 7, 2005)

"Just 'cause I'm related to the builders don' mean they'll make me any less dead I imagine.  Though I suppose it's not impossible they left directions for those who know where to look."


----------



## Dalamar (Sep 7, 2005)

"And if they didn't, I'm itchin' to try these new tools we got back in town," Kerwyn says.


----------



## Pyrex (Sep 10, 2005)

Raner looks at the others, "Deadly traps or angry dragon?"


----------



## Seonaid (Sep 10, 2005)

"Deadly traps," Toriah says decisively. "At leas' we'll know th' traps don' wan' t' get _us_ specifically."


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Sep 10, 2005)

"Agreed.  Either might kill us, but the traps won't chase down and eat the survivors."


----------



## Endur (Sep 10, 2005)

The party moves south through the bridge complex and enters the room with the dozen gnolls guarding the gate to the South.

The Gnolls grovel before you.  They would happily open the gate to allow your "dark majesties" to pass, but they claim there is a magical ward placed upon the gate.

Lenya see's an abjuration spell placed upon the gate.  Lylamwyn uses _Dispel Magic_ to remove the abjuration (Arcane Lock).

The party opens the gate and passes through into the area beyond.

The tunnel appears to have once been a natural tube created as the lava cooled many centuries ago.  The party is at a Y intersection with one tunnel leading to the southwest, another tunnel going directly south, and the door behind them being closed and guarded by the gnolls.

Kerwyn stumbles across a string that was tied across the floor (DC 22 spot check to see, nobody in the party saw it).

The party hears a loud noise to the southwest and sees a metal plated wagon rolling towards them, blocking the southwest tunnel.  The metal wagon is complete with a high wall with arrow slits, and orcish voices from behind the wagon.  The metal wall completely blocks any attempt at melee at the archers.  The wagon is equipped with several gruesome spikes to allow it to overrun and crush anyone who stands in front of it.

Several arrows are fired at the party from orc archers behind the arrow slits (Raner takes 9 damage from an arrow).  

What does the party do?  Fight the orc equipped metal war wagon down the southwest corridor?  Go down the south corridor?  Or pound on the door and ask the gnolls to let you back in?


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Sep 10, 2005)

If the wagon draws too close, Belaver will assume the form of a Medium viper to slip under the wagon, then strike at the archers' heels.  If the party instead heads towards the direction they're being herded, or retreats, he will follow.


----------



## Seonaid (Sep 10, 2005)

"Kerwyn!" Toriah yells, then turns to assess the situation. He'll go down the south corridor far enough to not get squished, unless someone stops the archers (for example, by convincing them we're the good--or bad, whatever--guys, again).


----------



## Dalamar (Sep 11, 2005)

"...oops..."
Unless everybody is forming a line to fight against the orcs, Kerwyn is happy to retreat down the other tunnel. If they're staying to fight, he tries to _charm_ an orc and tell it that they want to just help them return to the whatever-that-smart-orc's-name-was.


----------



## Thanee (Sep 11, 2005)

*Lenya*

Lenya moves a few steps into the south tunnel, but does stop immediately at the corner, from where she will fire her _eldritch blast_ on any orcish archer, that shoots at them (readying).

_“Lylamwyn, can you let the wagon burst into flames? Or at least the orcs behind it?”_


----------



## Xael (Sep 11, 2005)

"Sure.", Lylamwyn answers to Lenya and casts _Fireball_ at the orcs, aiming either over the wagon or though an arrow slit. He'll then move towards (or to) the south tunnel for cover, cursing his rather short legs.

OOC: Sorry I've been a bit of quiet lately. School and MMORPG's are not a good combination. I'm not sure if Lylamwyn had the time to refresh his spells, so if he doesn't have Fireball memorized, he'll cast


----------



## Endur (Sep 11, 2005)

Lylamwyn studies the approaching wagon and soon realizes that although he might be able to put a fireball down a stationary arrow slit, putting a fireball down an arrowslit that is moving is almost impossible.  After that realization, he casts a _Fireball above the war wagon in the space between the metal wall and the ceiling.  

The fireball does not appear to affect the orc archers (perhaps the wagon has a metal ceiling as well).  However, you do hear some orcish screams and the wagon slows down, as if there were other orcs behind the war wagon who were pushing it before being set on fire.

Lenya fires an Eldritch Blast at one of the archers behind an arrow slit, but misses and hits the metal wall (12+ bonuses - 8 arrow slits).

The party heads down the south tunnel to avoid the now slowed war wagon.  The war wagon follows behind you out of sight.

After going 140' through a winding tunnel, you enter a large 60' by 60' cave that slopes upward to the south.  There are three exits from this cave, west, southwest, and south.  Fungus grows all along the East wall and floor.  

Several orcs lurk on the far side of the fungus by the southern exit, firing arrows over the fungus at the party.  (Craven gets hit for 4 damage, Lylamwyn gets hit for 10 damage).

The party can cross the fungus to attack the orcs.  Alternatively, the party can go around the fungus along the west wall to eventually get within melee range of the orcs.  Or the party can just engage the orcs with missile fire.  Or the party could go around the fungus to one of the other exits (west, southwest)._


----------



## Seonaid (Sep 12, 2005)

Toriah fires his shortbow at the orcs.


----------



## Thanee (Sep 12, 2005)

*Lenya*

Lenya grabs her wand while moving 20 feet along the west wall and casts a _Shield_ spell on herself.

_“Let's go round! Who knows what kind of weird fungus that is.”_

[GIANT] _“Come! Let's show these buggers who the real masters are.”_ [/GIANT]


----------



## Endur (Sep 12, 2005)

Toriah fires an arrrow into the darkness at the unseen orc archers, but does not know whether he hit any of them as the party moves around the fungus.  

The orcs flee out of sight from the party down the south tunnel.

As the party passes, the western exit from the room with the fungus, they see into the next room.  The western room slopes up so that the center of the room becomes a pedestal, but otherwise appears empty from what the party can see without entering the room.

Does the party enter the western room, travel down the soutwest tunnel, or travel down the south tunnel after the fleeing orcs.


----------



## Seonaid (Sep 12, 2005)

"We need t' get th' orcs before they alert others!" Toriah follows the orcs down the south tunnel.


----------



## Pyrex (Sep 12, 2005)

Though he feels that running off into what may be a potential ambush may not be the best course, Raner follows Toriah, figuring if he's going to run off he should at least have some backup.


----------



## Dalamar (Sep 12, 2005)

"Lets hunt some orcs," Kerwyn says as he readies his crossbow.


----------



## Endur (Sep 12, 2005)

The party pursues the fleeing orcs down the south tunnel.  After going 120 feet, the party reaches a four way intersection.  The party can go west, south, or east.  

It sounds like the orcs fled to the east, from which much orcish yelling is coming.

It looks like the corridor to the east turns into a stairwell going up, but you can't see the top of the winding stairs from the bottom.


----------



## Seonaid (Sep 12, 2005)

Toriah slows, his momentary leadership stymied. "Which way?" he asks the others.


----------



## Xael (Sep 16, 2005)

Lylamwyn shrughs. "After the orcs? I figure any way is as good as another."


----------



## Pyrex (Sep 16, 2005)

"Except it seems like they went that way." Raner says, then points east.


----------



## Seonaid (Sep 16, 2005)

Toriah shrugs as well and sets off to the east toward the orcs, though at a slower pace.


----------



## Thanee (Sep 16, 2005)

*Lenya*

_Don't forget about the traps! Might very well be, that the orcs want to lure us into one of those! So, let's tread carefully and not hurry after them. It's not like we are in a hurry right now.”_


----------



## Endur (Sep 16, 2005)

The party heads east, around a bend in the corner, and finds a flight of stairs going up.  The top of the stairwell is out of your sight.  Orcish archers lurk up above and fire arrows at the party members down below.  

You can also smell a particularly foul odor wafting down the stairs, as if the orcs might be cooking a foul soup or preparing to dump a foul soup down the stairwell.


----------



## Dalamar (Sep 16, 2005)

"Wasn't me," Kerwyn says as the foul stench assaults his senses. "D'ya think I should blow some of the last whizzes from my stick on Toriah an' me so we'll sneak up on 'em?"


----------



## Thanee (Sep 16, 2005)

*Lenya*

While already retreating back down, Lenya says: _“Not a bad idea, but you should not stay up there alone for too long... we should follow you promptly.”_


----------



## Seonaid (Sep 16, 2005)

Toriah jokingly gives Kerwyn a nasty look as they go back out of sight of the archers. "Y' think maybe there's traps on th' steps an' an ugly surprise waitin' a' top? Y' got somethin' t' make us fly?" he says to Lenya.


----------



## Thanee (Sep 16, 2005)

*Lenya*

_“I'm afraid, no. I can't even make myself fly, less so anyone else.”_


----------



## Seonaid (Sep 16, 2005)

Toriah sighs. "We need some way of gettin' up th' stairs withou' gettin' shot at or settin' off traps." He thinks for a moment and then says hopefully, "C'n y' get rid of th' baddies with magic?"


----------



## Endur (Sep 17, 2005)

Kerwyn turns Toriah invisible.  Then Kerwyn goes to turn himself invisible, but Kerwyn does not fade from view after pronouncing the command word.  Kerwyn tries the wand a few more times, but it does not seem to have any magic left.


----------



## Seonaid (Sep 17, 2005)

Toriah flicks Kerwyn's ear and then heads to the stairs. "This is a bad idea," he says quietly. "I'm not so good at findin' traps an' I can' get rid of 'em even if I do find 'em."


----------



## Endur (Sep 18, 2005)

Toriah heads up the stairs.  He does not see any traps, other than the obvious orcish archers and the vats of boiling oil and other liquids at the top of the stairs.


----------



## Dalamar (Sep 19, 2005)

"Bummer," Kerwyn says as the wand decides to run out of juice. He tucks it in his belt pouch nonetheless, thinking it might just prove useful sometime.
"Just get their soup to not come pouring on us, I think the armors can handle the archers," he says, nodding at the more martially oriented members of their small entourage.


----------



## Thanee (Sep 19, 2005)

*Lenya*

_“Yes, if you can do something about that soupy stuff, that would be very helpful!”_


----------



## Endur (Sep 19, 2005)

Only Toriah can see how many archers there are.  Toriah sees a crowd of 8 to 15 orcs at the top of the stairs.  At least half a dozen are armed with bows and shooting arrows down the stairwell.  

Most of the orcs are in a room off of the stairwell and out of sight of anyone on the stairs.  Likewise, most of the vats of boiling oil are actually in the room, but close enough to the stairs to dump their contents down the stairs.

The stairwell curves a little bit, so people on the bottom can't quite see the top.  The stairwell looks to be about sixty feet in length.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Sep 19, 2005)

"It may be that our course of action is to avoid the orcs, with Toriah scouting ahead to warn us of ambushes.  They prefer to attack from prepared positions; if we avoid the ground they want to fight on, they may not pursue us."


----------



## Pyrex (Sep 19, 2005)

"Aye, an there may be a way to come up behind them."


----------



## Endur (Sep 19, 2005)

The party can go east up the stairs into the Orcish fortified position.

The party can go west towards ?

The party can go south towards ?

The party can go north back towards the large fungus room (which has a corridor leading north towards the Orcish war machine, a corridor leading southwest towards ?, and a corridor leading west into another room).


----------



## Seonaid (Sep 20, 2005)

Toriah shrugs, then laughs at himself because the others can't see him.


----------



## Pyrex (Sep 21, 2005)

"Up the stairs is a trap, back to the north is a trap; why not try the western passage?"


----------



## Dalamar (Sep 21, 2005)

"I guess we have nothing to lose," Kerwyn says with a shrug. "I think we could've taken the stairs, though."


----------



## Endur (Sep 22, 2005)

The party goes west and enters a large, almost entirely empty room with exits to the north and south.  An orcish skull is lying in the center of the room.  Lenya does not see anything magical about the skull.

The northern tunnel looks like it leads back towards the fungus room.

The southern tunnel goes thirty feet and stops at a stone door.

Raner recognizes the carved stone door as being of obvious dwarven construction.  Furthermore, from the markings and style of the door, he thinks a Temple of Moradin is on the other side of the door.

After Kerwyn, Lylamwyn, Rander, and Toriah study the door, they soon figure out how to open it and use Kerwyn's new tools to pick the lock.  

Right before the they pull open the door, Kerwyn spots a cunning stone trap attached to the door, which would cause the corridor floor to give way, causing the party to fall to their deaths in a spike filled pit forty feet below.  It takes all of Kerywn and Toriah's skills, but they manage to disable the deadly pit trap.


----------



## Seonaid (Sep 22, 2005)

"Aii . . ." Toriah breathes softly when they're done, a noise of relief and satisfaction. He then cautiously opens the door and looks in the room, not willing to step through before studying the room thoroughly.


----------



## Thanee (Sep 22, 2005)

*Lenya*

Lenya watches curiously, as the trap specialists do their work.

_“Is it safe now?”_


----------



## Seonaid (Sep 22, 2005)

"Jus' don' walk through th' door _quite_ yet," Toriah says softly as he studies the place.


----------



## Endur (Sep 22, 2005)

As the party studies the now open stone door, they realize that the floor trap is designed to catch people on both sides of the door.  In the bottom of the pit, forty feet below, Raner, Lenya, and Lylamwyn see several orc bodies impaled on spikes.


----------



## Dalamar (Sep 22, 2005)

"And here I thought dwarves were people who liked to charge their foes head-on, not twindle them down with traps," Kerwyn says, looking down at the pierced orcs.


----------



## Endur (Sep 26, 2005)

The party moves beyond the trapped door (Do they shut the door or leave it open?).  

The party travels down a twenty foot wide corridor for another sixty feet.  They find a pair of double doors on their left.  They can see another door on the left a further twenty feet away with a pair of burned and blackened orcs lying dead in front of the door.  Sixty feet away the corridor turns into a stairway going up.  They do not see or hear any living creatures.

The double doors on the left are open.  Looking inside, the party sees a twenty foot by twenty foot room that contains a a five foot wide basin raised two feet from the floor on four marble legs.  The basin, curently empty, sparkles with a lustrous sheen.  Impossibly, it appears that the large font is made from a single gemstone, possibly emerald, cut with large facets into a bowllike shape.  The walls bear the images of strong, comely dwarves carved into the rock with angular lines and broad strokes -- they're more idealized than realistic.  In each corner, a huge stone idol bears the likeness of a hammer and anvil.

Lenya detects magic on the gemstone, but can not tell the school of magic.  Craven does not detect any evil in the room.


----------



## Thanee (Sep 26, 2005)

*Lenya*

_“The gem radiates magic, but I don't think we should take it away. The doors ahead don't look very inviting either, however.”_


----------



## Dalamar (Sep 26, 2005)

"Oh, you think?" Kerwyn walks back towards the group, already having left towards the nice, sparkly gem.
"You know, I don't think we'll be able to negotiate the surviving orcs for the dwarves from that mean orc boss. They seem to be dropping like flies in here."


----------



## Pyrex (Sep 26, 2005)

"Then we'll just have to find something else to negotiate with"

Does Raner know what the large bowl is used for?


----------



## Endur (Sep 26, 2005)

Lenya thinks the party would have difficulty lifting the gem, although the troll might be strong enough to push it or drag it.

Raner tries to remember what this might be, but he never paid much attention to what the priests of Moradin do (0 ranks in Knowledge Religion).  

Craven mentions it might be a container of some sort.

After hearing that comment, Raner adds he has seen much smaller containers of liquid that you could hold in your hand that looked something like this.


----------



## Pyrex (Sep 29, 2005)

Puzzled by the large bowl Raner heads down the corridor towards the second set of doors, hoping that whatever trap blasted the orcs isn't designed to cook dwarves.


----------



## Seonaid (Sep 29, 2005)

Toriah watches Raner's progress, keeping an eye out for any ambushes or other problems.


----------



## Endur (Sep 29, 2005)

The door is locked.  

Kerwyn discovers glyphs on the door that might have been a Glyph of Warding, but it has been discharged by the orcs.  Lenya does not detect magic on the door.  Kerwyn and Toriah pronounce the door safe to open.  Kerwyn and Toriah unlock and open the door. 

Sixty feet long and forty feet wide, this cross-shaped room is quiet.  The walls are covered in silver and dark blue draperies.  In the center of the room is a long stone pedestal, 10 feet long, 4 feet wide, and 2 1/2 feet tall.  The tope of this pedestal is padded, dark blue velvet.  Resting atop this padded surface are six jeweled, silver spheres that look highly valuable.

Craven does not detect any evil.

Lenya detects magic.  She detects a faint magical aura on the floor in front of the party, a moderate transmutation aura on the pedestal, another moderate aura on the pedestal, and a moderate aura on each of the six spheres.   

Raner vaguely recollects hearing about ruby-encrusted silver spheres called Hammerspheres used in battle by followers of Moradin.  He does not remember how they are used or anything else about them.


----------



## Seonaid (Sep 30, 2005)

"Wow . . ." Toriah breathes as he crosses the room, drawn by the spheres.


----------



## Dalamar (Sep 30, 2005)

"You said it," Kerwyn says as he accompanies Toriah.


----------



## Thanee (Sep 30, 2005)

*Lenya*

_“Nice! Now if we only knew how to use them...”_


----------



## Endur (Sep 30, 2005)

Kerwyn and Toriah proceed cautiously towards the Hammerspheres.  

Kerwyn searches carefully (taking 20) and notices magical writing on the floor (the faint aura Lenya detected) and recognizes it as another glyph of warding.  The party avoids stepping on the glyph.

Kerwyn, Toriah, and the rest of the party reach the hammerspheres.

Kerwyn searches the pedestal carefully and discovers a magical spell on the pedestal.  Possibly a magical trap.  Kerwyn attempts to disarm the trap (2+13= failed, disable device failed by 5 or more, springing the magical trap) by carefully moving a hammersphere.  Kerwyn's body undergoes a remarkable tranformation into a hill dwarf (fort save 9+5=14 failure).  Kerwyn feels a strong coercion to yell out, "None but the followers of Moradin may take the hammerspheres", but he manages to resist it (will save 16+5=21 pass).

After the transformation, the new Kerwyn thinks he can remove the hammerspheres from the pedestal.


----------



## Dalamar (Sep 30, 2005)

"I think we're developing a trend here," Kerwyn says as he looks down at his new form. He then picks up the sphere and rolls it around in his hand as he tries to see if it has any writings on it he might recognize.


----------



## Endur (Sep 30, 2005)

The Hammersphere is four inches in diameter, made of silver and covered in small rubies.  Etched into in four places is the hammer and anvil symbol of Moradin.  

Lylamwyn guesses that there is probably a ritualistic word or phrase used to activate the powers of the Hammersphere.

Kerwyn hands one of the Hammerspheres to Lenya.  After focusing on it for awhile, she manages to make a glowing hammer appear in the air (which lasts for a minute).  Lylamwyn recognizes the glowing hammer as a _Spiritual Weapon._


----------



## Seonaid (Sep 30, 2005)

Toriah shivers at Kerwyn's transformation. "Glad I didn' touch 't," he mutters.


----------



## Dalamar (Sep 30, 2005)

"'s not so bad. Right, elf?" Kerwyn says, patting the party wizard on the shoulder.


----------



## Thanee (Sep 30, 2005)

*Lenya*

_“Well, these could be useful, I guess.”_

The Rhennee cleverly avoids making bad jokes about Kerwyn's new appearance.

Lenya then turns to Raner and asks: _“Do you think it's okay, if we use those?”_


----------



## Endur (Oct 2, 2005)

Kerwyn removes the other Hammerspheres from the pedestal with no further changes.  

Raner responds to Lenya's question that his cousin should know the answer about whether its ok to use the hammerspheres.

The party leaves this room and goes up a flight of stairs to the next room.  

A large altar, shaped like an anvil dominates this chamber.  The anvil is Fifteen feet wide and ten feet tall.  A set of stone steps rise up on one side to access the top of the altar where two large gems glisten as if on fire.  The walls are elaborately carved with images of dwarves with hammers, and the floor is covered with a mosaic of tiny, interlocking gray and white hammers.  The southeast wall bears large dwarven runes.

Stairs in the eastern corner rise to a platform with a stone door elaborately carved with more runes.

Raner speaks the runes out loud,  "Moradin destroys transgressors but rewards the faithful."

Craven does not detect evil in the room.

Kerwyn and Toriah do not see any traps at the entrance to the room.

Lenya detects magic.  She detects a faint evocation aura in the room, radiating from the anvil.  She also detects a moderate transmutation aura on the anvil.


----------



## Seonaid (Oct 2, 2005)

"Cute," Toriah comments about the floor. Then, looking at the gems, "I ain' touchin' those." He looks at the party dwarves.


----------



## Dalamar (Oct 2, 2005)

"You're faithfull to the tee. Go get 'em, my man, dwarf, whatever" Kerwyn says to Raner and sends him off towards the gems with a soft kick.


----------



## Seonaid (Oct 2, 2005)

Toriah hides a soft snicker behind his hand.


----------



## Thanee (Oct 2, 2005)

*Lenya*

Lenya looks at the runes suspiciously.

_“So, I guess your cousin could tell us, what kind of actions we should avoid in here, right? Well, taking the gems surely seems like one of those to me. We should leave them in place. Any idea where this door leads to? 'Transgressors'... maybe some sort of inner sanctum?”_


----------



## Endur (Oct 2, 2005)

Kerwyn shoves Raner onto the tiled floor in front of the anvil while waiting safely on the stairs with the others.

Nothing happens.

Raner listens to Lenya's advice and does not go after the gems on the altar, but is safely standing in the room before the anvil.


----------



## Endur (Oct 8, 2005)

Raner responds to Lenya's questions by saying he doesn't know, probably more priestly rooms of some type.

Raner walks around the room while everyone else waits in the hallway.

Something happens...

A Large Stone Statue of Moradin (8' tall) slowly rises from the floor.  The statue is armed with the famous Hammer of Moradin in one hand and carrys a shield with Moradin's symbol enscribed on the other arm.

The statue ceases moving after rising from the floor.


----------



## Thanee (Oct 8, 2005)

*Lenya*

_“Nice!”_

Lenya, not really knowing what to do now, stands there looking around.

_“Any other exits? I doubt this will lead us farther to our destination, anyways.”_


----------



## Seonaid (Oct 8, 2005)

"Holy . . ." Toriah whistles. "Raner, try t' get it t' fight f'r us. Tell it we're tryin' t' free some dwarven slaves."


----------



## Endur (Oct 8, 2005)

Raner and the others talk to the statue, but it does not appear to pay attention.

In addition to the obvious door at the top of the steps past the stone statue and altar, Raner notices what might be a secret door that looks like it could open to the outside of the Mountain.


----------



## Thanee (Oct 8, 2005)

*Lenya*

As Raner mentions his findings, Lenya says: _“That's good to know, Raner! At least we would have a way out then, but first we want to get south to the air temple, right? Maybe we need to go back and take the stairs?”_


----------



## Endur (Oct 9, 2005)

Fearless Craven enters the room.

Immediately the stone statue comes alive and moves toward Craven.

Craven steps back out of the room.  

The statue becomes motionless again.

Sly Kerwyn enters the room, joining Raner who is already in the room.

The statue remains motionless.


----------



## Seonaid (Oct 9, 2005)

Toriah looks at the statue and then Craven and then the dwarves. "Let's go check out th' stairs, like Lenya says."


----------



## Dalamar (Oct 9, 2005)

Since the room seems safe for dwarves, Kerwyn takes the time to climb the stairs to the altar and grab one of the gems therein while the others are trying to decide where they should head next.


----------



## Endur (Oct 9, 2005)

Kerwyn, Lylamwyn, and Raner (all three Dwarves) can enter the room freely.  

As soon as Toriah attempts to cross the floor to the stairwell going up, the Statue comes alive and starts moving towards him.  Toriah backs up quickly out of the room and the statue stops its movement.

Kerwyn picks up an emerald as large as an egg off the top of the altar while the others in the party are talking about what to do next.

Kerwyn is suddenly filled with thoughts about his parents.  And his ancestors.  He suddenly thinks to himself that his grandfather must have been a member of the Secret Society of Seekers, who sought out the secrets of the ancients, even those secrets that Man was not meant to know.


----------



## Dalamar (Oct 10, 2005)

"Woah... what a rush..."
Kerwyn turns the emerald around in his hand, trying to see if it has any markings. Wondering what could've triggered his thoughs about good ol' gramps, he stuffs the gem into his belt pouch and pics up the other one.


----------



## Pyrex (Oct 11, 2005)

"I'm not so sure we should be takin those.  This is a temple, not a flea market.  Show a little respect would'ya?"


----------



## Dalamar (Oct 11, 2005)

"It's a temple of Mor-whassit, right? But right now this place is rampant with savage orcs and icky cultists. I'm just taking care of 'em, making sure that they won't end up in the wrong hands."


----------



## Xael (Oct 11, 2005)

Dalamar said:
			
		

> "I'm just taking care of 'em, making sure that they won't end up in the wrong hands."



"From a certain perspective, I'm quite sure they are already in the wrong hands...", Lylamwyn mumbles under his breath. "Where are we going next?"

OOC: Need to start posting more...


----------



## Seonaid (Oct 11, 2005)

"I guess we shoul' go t' th' air temple?" Toriah looks at Lenya.


----------



## Endur (Oct 11, 2005)

Kerwyn thinks the emerald he picked up is worth at least 1000 gp, not counting any magical abilities it may have.

Kerwyn thinks the real prize, however, is the diamond he snagged and stuck in his pocket before anyone else got a good look at it.  Kerwyn thinks he has never seen a diamond this large and pristine.  He roughly estimates its worth at least 10,000 gp, not counting any magical abilities it may have.

Kerwyn, Lylamwyn, and Raner work on the secret door and manage to open it, revealing a secret exit from the temple to the outside of the Mountain.  The only difficulty in using it would be that non-dwarves might have to outrun the dwarven statue on their way to the secret exit.

Kerwyn, Lylamwyn, and Raner go up the stairway past the altar and open the door to the next room.  

They find a Room that is twenty foot square with a fine marble floor and another door on the far wall.  The domed ceiling has supports of obsidian running up the walls.  A dim light, a faint chanting sound, and the smell of loamy earth pervade this chamber.  Hanging from the apex of the ceiling is a silver chain.  The end of the chain looks like it was constructed to hold something 5 feet off the floor, something small such as a large gem.

Passing through the far door, Kerwyn, Lylamwyn, and Raner enter a corridor that is twenty feet wide.  They see doors to two more rooms located nearby and the corridor leads off into the distance and becomes a feasting hall with half a dozen more doors surrounding the feasting hall.


----------



## Dalamar (Oct 11, 2005)

"You don't think that the emerald should be placed there, do you? I mean, we don't know what it might do. Heavens forbid we destroy a relic of Ol' Mauricedin!"


----------



## Pyrex (Oct 11, 2005)

"That's Moradin.  Mor-a-din.  An' even if it goes there it's not for us to be puttin it there; it's fer the priests.  Besides, it's too large for the chain."


----------



## Dalamar (Oct 11, 2005)

"Moradin, More-anythin'... Same difference. Anyways, we should prolly get back to the rest of 'em and think of a way to get somewhere together. 'S not smart to split the party."
Of course, Kerwyn completely disregards the fact that it's been him quite a few times that has made like a banana and split.


----------



## Endur (Oct 12, 2005)

When Kerwyn, Lylamwyn, and Raner leave the altar room to rejoin the other members of the party on the stairwell outside the altar area, the animated dwarven statue sinks into the ground.

The members of the party test out the statue's reactions and soon discover that non-dwarves can run swiftly through the altar room before the statue can catch them, either up the stairs deeper into the priests territory or out the secret door, so long as the door is open and they are not encumbered.


----------



## Seonaid (Oct 12, 2005)

"Where to, boys?" Toriah says brightly to the dwarves.


----------



## Thanee (Oct 16, 2005)

*Lenya*

_“Seems to be safe enough to get through here to this feasting hall they mentioned. Let's just check out what's behind all those doors.”_


----------



## Endur (Oct 16, 2005)

The party takes turns running past the predictable slow moving stone statue.  Everyone makes it through.

The door across from the room with the chain hanging from the ceiling is locked.  Kerwyn searches for traps and finds none.  Kerwyn picks the lock on the door.

Six short but well-made beds, a few stone bookcases, a long low table made of glass, and two large chests occupy this room.  The bookcases are mostly empty, but a few tomes written in dwarven and discussing the worship of Moradin are on the shelves.  A bronze ewer  (worth 20 gp) sits atop the glass table.

The two chests are well-locked and do not appear to be trapped.  Kerwyn manages to pick the locks.  Inside the first chest are six green and gray clerical vestments sized for dwarves as well as a golden incense burner (worth 175 gp).  Inside the second chest are six masterwork heavy maces, six sets of clothing for dwarves, and a small pouch with three thunderstones.

Further down the hallway on the way to the feast hall is a set of double doors.  The doubledoors are made of iron.  In the center of each door is a large keyhole shaped like a dwarf's face with an open mouth.  

Kerwyn discovers what appears to be a hidden trap.  Belaver casts Guidance on Kerwyn (+1 to skill checks).  Kerwyn disables the trap while the rest of the party stands back away from Kerwyn and the double doors.  (18+13 +1=32, DC 32, success).  Kerwyn unlocks the doors (DC 32, took 20 on open locks check) and opens the 5 inch thick iron doors.  Looking up at the ceiling from the inside, Kerwyn realizes that everyone in the corridor would have been crushed by falling stone if he had failed to disarm the deadly trap.

Inside the double-doors, the party sees a square dais in the center of the room, carved in stone and bearing the symbol of Moradin on all sides.  Various objects, most sparkling with gold, sit atop the dais.  Three heavy iron-bound trunks line the back wall.  

Kerwyn unlocks the trunks, finding 3000 gold pieces in each trunk.  The dais holds a box with inlaid gold bearing images of dwarves at the forge (worth 250 gp), 10 200 gp amethysts, a gold urn (worth 300 gp), a small gold statue of Moradin (worth 1000 gp), a non-magical holy book bound in silve riwth inlaid gems (worth 400 gp).

In the Feasthall of Moradin, a vaulted ceiling with stone supports covered in dwaven relief crowns this vast hall.  Long stone tables run the length of this chamber, each with an iron chandelier hanging over it by a heavy chain.  A silver platter and service  (worth 200 gp) sit atop one table and a bronze harp (worth 75 gp) sits atop the other.

Six doors lead from the feasthall into small rooms.  The two closest to the entrance are small private dining rooms, each with a round table, six chairs, and tattered tapestries devoted to Moradin and the forge.  The second pair leads to kitchens with ovens, stale food, and wash basins.  The third set of doors lead to latrines.  

The party discovers a secret door, that leads from the feasthall into a large cave.

To the north of the large cave, Lenya sees a large seven headed reptile guarding a passage that continues north.

To the south of the large cave, the cave continues beyond your sight without guards.


----------



## Seonaid (Oct 17, 2005)

"Good job, Kerwyn!" Toriah says heartily when he disarms the trap and slaps the dwarf on the shoulder.

He whistles lowly at all of the loot. "Even better . . ."

"I say we try th' non-reptile passage."


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Oct 17, 2005)

Seonaid said:
			
		

> "Good job, Kerwyn!" Toriah says heartily when he disarms the trap and slaps the dwarf on the shoulder.
> 
> He whistles lowly at all of the loot. "Even better . . ."
> 
> "I say we try th' non-reptile passage."




"I'm not so sure about that.  That serpent-thing is unlikely to tolerate other guards nearby; if we head in the other direction, we won't know what defenses are waiting for us, but there's sure to be something."


----------



## Seonaid (Oct 17, 2005)

Toriah's eyes narrow. "Wha' if 't's a dragon?" he asks softly.


----------



## Thanee (Oct 17, 2005)

*Lenya*

_And maybe it is guarding the exit? Why else should it be there? It didn't look like a creature the dwarves would employ.”_


----------



## Dalamar (Oct 17, 2005)

"Yah, I doubt even this dwarf of a me could've handled that much stone," Kerwyn answers to Toriah.

When he keeps on uncovering more and more riches, Kerwyn's eyes sparkle in tandem with their loot.

"Come on, we already know they've got that red dragon there somewhere. How many dragons could they have? I mean, think about the trouble of keeping 'em fed! Since the kitchen here had only old food, and I doubt even dragons can feast of rocks, the thing's most likely an illusion."


----------



## Seonaid (Oct 17, 2005)

Toriah glowers a bit, but sets off to the north.


----------



## Pyrex (Oct 17, 2005)

Dalamar said:
			
		

> "Come on, we already know they've got that red dragon there somewhere. How many dragons could they have? I mean, think about the trouble of keeping 'em fed! Since the kitchen here had only old food, and I doubt even dragons can feast of rocks, the thing's most likely an illusion."




"Mabye they feed 'im the ones that fall asleep on duty.  If we're goin that way we need to assume it's real."


----------



## Endur (Oct 17, 2005)

Toriah heads north towards the huge Illusionary Dragon while the rest of the party follows behind at a safe distance.

The Seven Headed Illusionary Dragon has a few heads that are asleep, a few heads gnawing on bones, and a couple of heads looking around the chamber.  

Toriah narrowly avoids stepping in a large pile of evil smelling Illusionary Dragon dung, but in doing so, slips on some rocks and makes a noise.  (Toriah's Hide 12+15=27, Toriah's Move silently 12+3=15, Illusionary Dragon spot 7+18=25, listen 7+14=21) 

All seven of the Illusionary Dragon head's suddenly come alert and the Dragon begins to move towards Toriah.


----------



## Seonaid (Oct 18, 2005)

Toriah yelps and scrambles backwards. "How d' you get rid of an illusion?" he calls behind him as he moves, keeping an eye on the dragon.


----------



## Thanee (Oct 18, 2005)

*Lenya*

_“As far as I know, illusions cannot harm anyone, just close your eyes and move through it. But I don't know, it looks pretty real to me. Hope it doesn't breathe fire or something like that.”_


----------



## Xael (Oct 18, 2005)

Thanee said:
			
		

> “As far as I know, illusions cannot harm anyone..."



"That's... debatable to say at the least.", Lylamwyn notes to Lenya. "Toriah, get out of there. And could somebody just shoot at that thing, as that should be an easy way to find out if it's an illusion.", he continues.

"I think Illusions used as security measures are usually rather stationary though...", Lylamwyn mumbles as he prepares to cast _Grease_ under the monster if it decides to move even closer to Toriah.


----------



## Endur (Oct 18, 2005)

The illusionary dragon follows Toriah towards the rest of the party.

The illusionary dragon even makes illusionary noises as its large bulk moves across the ground.

Lylamwyn casts _Grease_ beneath the Dragon, but the Dragon's illusionary nature, large size, and four limbs prevent it from falling.

The Illusionary Dragon chases Toriah into the Party.  One head attempts to bite each party member (except Kerwyn and Lylamwyn).  

Round 1
18: Toriah runs back to the party
17: Lylamwyn casts Grease beneath the Illusionary Dragon (reflex save 15+6=21).
17: Illusionary Dragon charges the party (7 bites, is now in base to base contact with the front of the party and everyone is within 10' range of the 7 heads, Toriah 11+12=23 hit, dmg 6; Raner 8+12=20 miss, Craven 18+12=30 hit, dmg =12, Slaazh 17+12=29 hit, dmg =10, Belaver 18+12=30 hit, dmg 12, Neshi 2+12=14 miss, Lenya 3+12=15 hit, dmg 8 )
17: Raner cautiously swings his axe (+5 to ac expertise) and hits the Dragon twice (18+12-5=25 hit, dmg 9+6=15; 10+12-5=17 hit, dmg 4+6=10)
15: Kerwyn throws a rock at the Dragon and it bounces of his scales
15: Craven calls out to St. Cuthbert and swings at the Dragon with his warhammer, hitting solidly with his first attack (15+ hit, dmg 3+ 7 smite + 3=13,  4+11-5=10 miss)  
13: Slaazh (-10) heals 5 and swings his sword twice, cutting off two of the Dragon's heads, hitting solidly and cutting the head off (sunder attempt 17+13=30 hit, dmg 19, cleave attempt 19+13=32 critical hit (13+13 confirms), dmg 41, 4+8=12 miss).  The enraged Dragon bites Slaazh (13+ hit, 9+ miss, 11+ hit, 19+ hit, 2+ miss, 17+ hit, 8+ miss; dmg 32; 8+ miss, 14+ hit, 5+ miss, 9+ miss, 18+ hit, 14+ hit; dmg 32).
12: Belaver spears at the Dragon (4+ miss) and Neshi bites (16+ hit, dmg 5) 
8: Lenya backs up and sends an Eldritch Blast at the Dragon (4+7 = hit, dmg 13)


----------



## Dalamar (Oct 18, 2005)

Kerwyn picks up a rock and flings it at the dragon, fully expecting it to go through the thing.


----------



## Xael (Oct 18, 2005)

Round 2: Lylamwyn takes a (5ft) step back and casts _Glitterdust_ (Will Save DC 17) (defensively with +12 bonus if needed) at the dragon (aim behind it not to catch party members).

"That's no illusion then..."


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Oct 18, 2005)

Belaver snarls and does his best to spear one of the heads; he'd normally try to give it more targets than it could handle, but that doesn't seem like an effective plan here.


----------



## Seonaid (Oct 18, 2005)

Round 2: Toriah draws his rapier and attempts to hit the dragon. "Tha' hurt!" he shouts as he attacks.


----------



## Thanee (Oct 18, 2005)

*Lenya*

_“Thought so... STOP THAT, YOU...”_

[GIANT] _“Hey Slaazh, do you like dragon meat?”_ [/GIANT]

After shouting at the many-headed dragon and while stepping backwards, Lenya gathers her green fire and shoots a bolt towards the huge creature.


----------



## Endur (Oct 18, 2005)

Round 2
18: Toriah (-6) draws his rapier and stabs the Dragon (dmg 5).  He narrowly dodges a series of bites as the Dragon attempts to tear large bites out of his body. 
17: Lylamwyn backs up and casts _Glitterdust_ (Dragon will save 19+4=23 passes)
17: Dragon (-62) heals 17 and attacks the party (5 bites, is now in base to base contact with the front of the party and everyone except Lylamwyn and Lenya is within 10' range of the 5 heads,; Raner 6+ miss, Kerwyn 11+ hit, dmg 9,  Slaazh 15+10=25 hit, dmg =11, Belaver 6+10=16 hit, dmg 10, Neshi 8+10=18 miss)
17: Raner attacks the Dragon (expertise 3, pa 3)  (14+12-6 = 20 hit, dmg 15, 18+12-11= 19 hit, dmg 13) 
15: Kerwyn 
15: Craven (-12)  swings his warhammer at the Dragon (smiting evil on first attack) (6+11+1=18 hit, dmg 13, 10+6= 16 miss)
13: Slaazh (-80) heals 5 and swings his sword at one of the Dragon's heads, but the Enraged Dragon flings him to the ground, preventing his blow from striking.  The enraged Dragon bites Slaazh (2+ miss, 19+ hit, 18+ hit, 9+ miss, 18+ hit; dmg 25).  
12: Belaver  (-12) spears the Dragon (11+6=17 hit, dmg 5) and Neshi bites the Dragon (14+, dmg 4)   
8: Lenya (-8) blasts the Dragon (10+ hit, dmg 21).


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Oct 19, 2005)

Seeing Toriah down, the druid moves to heal his companion, trying to avoid drawing the ire of the numerous heads.


----------



## Thanee (Oct 19, 2005)

*Lenya*

Lenya continues to blast the _dragon_.


----------



## Pyrex (Oct 19, 2005)

Trying to draw it's attention away from Belaver, Raner levels a couple of measured but powerful blows (Expertise for 3, Power Attack for 3) at the "dragon".


----------



## Seonaid (Oct 19, 2005)

Toriah's last thoughts before he sinks into oblivion are "An' they said 't was an _illusion_!"


----------



## Endur (Oct 19, 2005)

Round 3
18: Toriah 
17: Lylamwyn
17: Dragon (-121, 5 heads) heals 17, but does not attack the party.  Its remaining 5 heads flop around listlessly. 
17: Raner 
15: Kerwyn 
15: Craven (-12) 
13: Slaazh (-100) heals 5 
12: Belaver (-12) 
8: Lenya (-8)


The party destroys the dragon by cutting it to shreds and burning the remains.  

Toriah has a strange dream about how the the fight might have turned out differently.  He could have been killed, but death may not have been his final fate, he might have been reincarnated as a gnome.


----------



## Seonaid (Oct 19, 2005)

Toriah looks down at himself and then at the others and then just shakes his head.


----------



## Thanee (Oct 19, 2005)

*Lenya*

[GIANT] _“Well done, Slaazh! Good job there! I really wondered, whether it was a good idea, it did look like the 'dragon' hurt you more than you did in return, but I guess you have more experience with these beasts than I do.”_ [/GIANT]


----------



## Endur (Oct 20, 2005)

Slaazh responds to Lenya in the Giant tongue, "With no mouth, beast can't bite.  Lots of mouths on that beast."


----------



## Endur (Oct 20, 2005)

The red-haired and freckled halfling who said her name was Olive Rustkettle emerges from the shadows behind the party, 
"This will definitely be a major part of the song I'm writing about the mighty heroes that freed me, foremost of whom is the brave Kerwyn who bared the den of the Mighty Demon to free me from torment."


----------



## Thanee (Oct 20, 2005)

*Lenya*

[GIANT] _“Yes, that makes sense.”_ [/GIANT]


----------



## Seonaid (Oct 20, 2005)

"Lady," Toriah says to Olive, "I woul'n' try too hard. Kerwyn doesn' like your type, if y' know wha' I mean." He looks suggestively at Lylamwyn.


----------



## Dalamar (Oct 20, 2005)

"Well, yeah, halflings are kinda small. Though I guess some people could indulge their frowned-upon tendencies with halflings instead to avoid the frowning," Kerwyn says, completely missing Toriah's suggestion.


----------



## Endur (Oct 20, 2005)

Olive looks at Toriah and her hand covers her mouth, "Oh, my!  I never would have guessed!  But now that you mention it!  Why, I declare.
"I really do have more material for my song."


----------



## Seonaid (Oct 20, 2005)

Toriah turns away to cover his snickering.


----------



## Endur (Oct 20, 2005)

The large troll, Slaazh, starts eating some burned dragon meat and says in giant:

"Tastes Great!"


----------



## Endur (Oct 23, 2005)

The party uses seven charges from a wand of cure light wounds to heal everyone except Slaazh.  Slaazh heals on his own from death-like wounds in a couple of minutes.

Searching amongst the cave for the Dragon's treasure, the party discovers a few broken bones, a masterwork longsword, and a masterwork large shield.  

Toriah nearly gets buried under some rocks when the area he is searching in collapses, but he dances out quickly, avoiding the tons of falling rock (reflex save 10+7=17, dc 15).


----------



## Endur (Oct 23, 2005)

The tunnel to the north leads two hundred feet to the north through a winding curving way until it enters a cave that is about sixty feet by sixty feet in dimensions.  The cave has another entrance to the north where the tunnel continues.

The floor of this cave is flat and smooth.  A crude sprial staircase of timbers goes up to the ceiling and up through a hole twenty feet above the floor.  A few bones, a broken knife blade, and a shattered clay pot lie scattered about the room.

You can hear Orcs shouting in the room at the top of the timber staircase.


----------



## Seonaid (Oct 23, 2005)

Toriah looks at the others and shrugs. He'll head toward the stairs.


----------



## Dalamar (Oct 25, 2005)

"maybe I should investigate before we head in there?"


----------



## Seonaid (Oct 25, 2005)

Toriah nods agreeably and falls back to let Kerwyn scout.


----------



## Dalamar (Oct 25, 2005)

Kerwyn activates the magic inside his bandana and changes his visage to that of a short orc. He then starts going up the spiraling staircase. After a few steps, he mutters to himself: "I have short dwarven legs..."


----------



## Pyrex (Oct 25, 2005)

Raner waits for Kerwyn to return from scouting wondering just how many orcs are up there.


----------



## Thanee (Oct 25, 2005)

*Lenya*

_“Good idea, that worked well enough before. But remember, you don't speak their language... or do you?”_


----------



## Endur (Oct 25, 2005)

As Kerwyn the "Orc" climbs the steep stairs, a small reptilian humanoid is shoved out of the ceiling and bounces down the stairway towards Kerwyn.

Meanwhile, where the party is gathered together, Lylamwyn suddenly finds himself in a dark smelly bag.  

Holding the bag with a wicked looking smile on his face and drool dripping out of his mouth, Slaazh speaks to Lenya, "You can keep other dwarf.  I eat this one.  Nobody miss extra dwarf."


----------



## Xael (Oct 26, 2005)

Lylamwyn starts pondering how to politely express his consolations to Lenya on the subject of losing his pet Troll. He quickly ditches the "politely" part. *Lots of Fireballs tomorrow. Fireballs solve everything. Just why did it take this long to figure that out?*, he thinks. 

*At least I turned into a supposedly edible dwarf. Never though that would be possible, no. I guess I should be proud to have finally reached the level of a midnight snack in the eyes of a Troll.*, Lylamwyn thinks while reaching for his dagger. 

*Lenya had better convince that thing to let me out soon, before things start to get heated up.*


----------



## Dalamar (Oct 26, 2005)

"What the..."
Kerwyn just stares at the bouncing reptile for a moment in confusion. When it starts getting closer, he stops it to see what exactly it is.


----------



## Endur (Oct 26, 2005)

A small cringing and whining scaly humanoid (doesn't smell anywhere near as bad as the Troglydytes) looks up at Kerwyn and mutters a expletive in draconic.  The reptile then says a couple of sentences in Orcish, addressed to Kerwyn.  Kerwyn understood the expletive in draconic, but did not understand what the reptile said in Orcish.  

The humanoid appears thoroughly frightened.  Kerwyn recognizes that the humanoid is probably a Kobold.


----------



## Dalamar (Oct 26, 2005)

"Silence," Kerwyn growls at the pathetic thing. Trying to come up with the best use for the thing, he decides being friends might be the best course of action. He bends his orcish face to the closest thing it has of a friendly smile as he addresses the kobold again the arcane tongue. "What happened?"


----------



## Pyrex (Oct 26, 2005)

Endur said:
			
		

> Holding the bag with a wicked looking smile on his face and drool dripping out of his mouth, Slaazh speaks to Lenya, ">Slaazh mumbles something in Giant that Raner doesn't understand<"




Raner turns to Slaazh and gestures at Lylamwyn-in-a-sack "I don't know what ye think ye're doin; but you best be lettin' 'im go right quick now."


----------



## Seonaid (Oct 26, 2005)

Toriah just watches what the proceedings somewhat helplessly. "Wha's goin' on, Lenya?" he asks, figuring she's the best to handle things.

At Raner's words, he fingers his rapier hilt and watches the troll's reaction.


----------



## Endur (Oct 26, 2005)

The kobold responds to Kerwyn in Draconic, "All Knowing One, there are rumors of terrible warriors running around the caves.  Many orcs have been slain.  The other Masters sent me down here to scout."


Slaazh ignores Raner's threats as if they are beneath him (literally and figuratively).  

Lylamwyn (upside down in a bag) feels his feet and leggings getting wet, as drool soaks his shoes.  Lylamwyn successfully draws his dagger.


----------



## Thanee (Oct 26, 2005)

*Lenya*

[GIANT] _“I told you not to touch him or anyone else from this group. Put him down IMMEDIATELY!”_ [/GIANT]

Lenya shouts angrily and quite intimidatingly, a little louder, than she had intended. As usual, when her anger flashes up, green flames begin to dance around her hand.


----------



## Endur (Oct 26, 2005)

Lenya shouts at the troll to put Lylamwyn down (intimidation check 5+12 = 17).  

Slaazh angrily slams the bag into the ground (Lylamwyn takes 23 subdual damage).  Slaazh then kicks the scowling Raner away from him (19+ hits, dmg 20 subdual, Raner stumbles and flies ten feet).  

Slaazh says in giant, "Slaazh not afraid.  Slaazh eat dwarves."

Slaazh still hasn't let go of the bag with Lylamwyn's feet sticking out, but Slaazh has placed the bottom of the bag on the ground.


----------



## Thanee (Oct 26, 2005)

*Lenya*

[GIANT] _“Stop that, now! And let the dwarf back out. I have enough of this!”_ [/GIANT]


----------



## Seonaid (Oct 27, 2005)

"Wha's goin' on?" Toriah asks again. He draws his rapier, trying not to think about how puny it looks compared to the troll.


----------



## Endur (Oct 27, 2005)

Round 1
20: Kerwyn talks to the Kobold
18: Toriah draws his rapier
17: Slaazh growls and swings his bagged dwarf at Toriah, but Toriah easily ducks and dodges the bag (3+12-4=11 miss, second swing 2+12-9=5 miss) 
14: Craven
12: Belaver begins summoning a dire weasel while Neshi barks
12: Lenya shouts at Slaazh
8: Raner draws his axe and takes a five step closer to the Troll
3: Lylamwyn experiences rapid violent motion as he is being swung by the feet


----------



## Pyrex (Oct 27, 2005)

Raner stands up, axe & shield at the ready, and takes a 5' step back towards Slaazh; giving him one last chance to let Lylamwyn go.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Oct 27, 2005)

Belaver steps away from the troll and summons up a dire weasel (dropping the Remove Disease) behind Slaazh, hoping it can be coerced into giving up Lylamwyn before the mage is injured.


----------



## Endur (Oct 27, 2005)

Round 2
20: Kerwyn talks to the Kobold
18: Toriah steps forward and attempts to stab Slaazh, but his rapier does not penetrate the Troll's armor (13+, miss)
17: Slaazh laughs and continues to use his improvised weapon, swinging his dwarven club down upon Toriah with great force.  Toriah is left with the impression that Lylamwyn's head is quite hard   (16+12-10=18 hit, 28 subdual to Toriah, 28 subdual to Lylamwyn; second swing miss 10+12-10= 12 miss). 
14: Craven attacks the troll with his hammer (18+11=29 hit, 13+6=19 miss, dmg 6)
12: Dire Weasel appears and attempts to bite Slaazh, but can not get a hold through his armor (9+8+2 flank=19 vs. ac 23, miss).  
12: Belaver sics the weasel on Slaazh and hangs back, preparing to heal.   Neshi barks.
12: Lenya sends an empowered eldritch blast at Slaazh, the friendly troll (20/3+7+1=11 confirms critical hit, damage 34)
8: Raner steps forward and attacks the troll with his axe, but misses (6+12=18 miss, 14+7=21 miss)
3: Lylamwyn (unconscious)


----------



## Seonaid (Oct 27, 2005)

Toriah shrugs mentally and attacks the troll. _If I die, at leas' it'll be f'r a good cause!_


----------



## Dalamar (Oct 27, 2005)

"They encountered the many-headed dragon and died, I was barely able to escape during the battle. How many of our warriors have survived?"
Kerwyn isn't exactly exhilarated by the fact that there appear to be orcs that speak the draconian tongue.


----------



## Thanee (Oct 28, 2005)

*Lenya*

[GIANT] _“Too bad, you really could have made it to something, if you had some more self-control.”_ [/GIANT]

Lenya then starts to blast the troll with her _eldritch_ fire (empowered, if still possible).


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Oct 28, 2005)

Belaver sics the weasel on the troll, then steps back and prepares to heal anyone if Slaazh turns to more lethal weaponry.


----------



## Seonaid (Oct 28, 2005)

Toriah keeps attacking the troll, hoping to bring it down with their combined might before it kills anyone, or anyone else. Lylamwyn-in-a-sack is awfully quiet and still for being a mighty slung weapon.


----------



## Pyrex (Oct 28, 2005)

Raner steps in and swings twice with his axe, hoping they can take him down before he beats Lylamwyn to a pulp.


----------



## Endur (Nov 2, 2005)

Round 3
20: Kerwyn talks to the Kobold
18: Toriah (-28 subdual) attempts to stab Slaazh, but his rapier does not penetrate the Troll's armor (8+, miss)
17: Slaazh (-40) (heals 5) pouts and shouts,  "You want him.  Here he is!" and slams his improvised weapon at Lenya, swinging his dwarven club down at Lenya with great force.  Lenya is hurled hard against the stone wall (but her mithril shirt protects her from harm)   (7+12-10=9 miss; second swing miss 19+12-15= 16 miss). 
14: Craven attacks the troll with his hammer (20/15+11=26 confirm critial hit dmg 26, 8+6=14 miss)
12: Dire Weasel bites Slaazh and gets a hold through his armor (17+8+2 flank=27 vs. ac 23, hit, dmg 8, has a hold).  
12: Belaver sics the weasel on Slaazh and hangs back, preparing to heal.   Neshi barks.
12: Lenya steps back and sends an empowered eldritch blast at Slaazh, the friendly troll (6+7+1=14 hit, damage 16)
8: Raner (-20 subdual) attacks the troll with his axe, but misses (3+12=15 miss, 5+7=12 miss)
3: Lylamwyn (-51 subdual, unconscious)


----------



## Endur (Nov 2, 2005)

Round 4
20: Kerwyn talks to the Kobold
18: Toriah (-28 subdual) attempts to stab Slaazh, but his rapier does not penetrate the Troll's armor (13+, miss)
17: Slaazh (-85) (heals 5) drops his improvised weapon and claws and bites the weasel and Lenya, knocking the weasel unconscious and clawing Lenya (first claw 1+ miss; second claw 14+12-6= 20 hit, dmg 15; cleave 18+12-6= 24 hit Lenya, dmg 14, bite 7+7-6= 8 miss). 
14: Craven attacks the troll with his hammer (12+11=23 hit dmg 6, 4+6=10 miss)
12: Dire Weasel (-15) bleeds.  
12: Belaver ?   Neshi barks.
12: Lenya (-14) steps back and sends an empowered eldritch blast at Slaazh, the friendly troll (18+7+1=26 hit, damage 25), and drops the troll onto the ground
8: Raner (-20 subdual)
3: Lylamwyn (-51 subdual, unconscious)


----------



## Thanee (Nov 2, 2005)

*Lenya*

_“Yes, as I told you, there is no killing dwarfs here...”_ Lenya says, continuing to blase the unconscious troll, until someone burns him for good.


----------



## Seonaid (Nov 2, 2005)

Toriah is torn between checking on Lylamwyn and finishing off the troll but eventually decides to free his companion. He goes over and opens the bag to see if he can slide Lylamwyn out.


----------



## Endur (Nov 2, 2005)

Toriah helps Lylamwyn out of the bag.

Lylamwyn has a couple of bumps on his head and is unconscious, but otherwise seems ok.


----------



## Pyrex (Nov 2, 2005)

Raner walks over and plants his axe deep in the trolls chest, wanting to make sure he dosn't get up again (coup de grace).

"An stay down!"


----------



## Endur (Nov 3, 2005)

The kobold does whatever Kerwyn tells it to do to the best of its ability.

Belaver heals Lylamwyn.

Lylamwyn wakes up, although he still has a bump on his head.

The rest of the party sets their former Troll companion on fire.


----------



## Thanee (Nov 3, 2005)

*Lenya*

_“I'm sorry, Lylamwyn. Guess that beating you took was my fault mostly. I have no idea, however, how Slaazh could break my charm. It should have prevented him from acting that way. I'll need to practice with that a little more...”_


----------



## Endur (Nov 3, 2005)

Olive emerges from the Shadows behind the party and says, "Its all right, Lenya honey.  That was one mean ugly troll and it just plain lacked appreciation for females.  I'm sure it wasn't anything you said or did."


----------



## Dalamar (Nov 3, 2005)

Dalamar said:
			
		

> "They encountered the many-headed dragon and died, I was barely able to escape during the battle. How many of our warriors have survived?"
> Kerwyn isn't exactly exhilarated by the fact that there appear to be orcs that speak the draconian tongue.



Listening to the kobold's answer, Kerwyn tries to think what to do with the creature. Not figuring anything better, he punches it in the snout to knock it unconscious, hoping he remembers correctly what little he actually listened to during the lectures on reptilian anatomy back at school.


----------



## Endur (Nov 4, 2005)

The kobold goes down easily before Kerwyn's blow.


----------



## Dalamar (Nov 4, 2005)

*OoC:* So what did it answer about the remaining orcs?

*IC:* Kerwyn graps the thing by the collar and drags it down the stairs to where the others are. 
"This thing was sent by the orcs to look for us. Also, it seems there're some orcs that speak the arcane tongue up there. Oh, how I wish my widget hadn't run out..."
Kerwyn fishes the empty wand from his belt pouch and waves it around a bit. With a sigh, he puts it back to where it was and goes back towards the stairs. "This time I'll try and make it all the way up there," he says with an orc's grin and heads up again, trying to appear as full of himself as he imagines an "all-knowing one" orc would be.


----------



## Endur (Nov 4, 2005)

In response to the question about how many orcs are up the ladder, the Kobold held out both hands.

Kerwyn climbs up the ladder and sees a bunch of orcs lurking behind rough furniture and other obstacles.  

After they see its just you, they come out to talk.  You discover there are 1 male orc, a dozen female orcs, and half a dozen orcish children in the room.  

The male orc, carrying a large axe, speaks, "By Gruumsh, I was all set to crush the intruders.  You are lucky I recognized you in time.  I could have beheaded you.  You need to call out the password before climbing up the stairs.  How was I supposed to know it was you if you don't call out the password?"


----------



## Dalamar (Nov 4, 2005)

*OoC:* Kerwyn relayed the information on orc numbers to his companions before heading up the stairs.

"Got hit to head, and they took me for dead," Kerwyn says in draconic, imitating an orcish voice, and rubs the back of his head for emphasis. "Are we the only ones left?"


----------



## Endur (Nov 5, 2005)

OOC: The Orc was speaking in orcish, so unless Kerwyn now understands orcish, Kerwyn didn't understand what the orc said.

The female orcs seem to get a bit frenzied at Kerwyn speaking in Draconian.


----------



## Xael (Nov 5, 2005)

Lylamwyn thanks Belaver for healing him while he gets up, and then answers to Lenya: "Sure, practice away, but you might want to try to practice your skills with some less hungry beings. Or at least beings with normalish appetite."


----------



## Dalamar (Nov 5, 2005)

*OoC:* Oh, right. Assumed that since you wrote it out he was speaking in something that Kerwyn understood. Going to make some alterations in a moment.

*IC:* Seeing the females' reaction, Kerwyn dearly hopes that the only arcanely talented orcs aren't female. He continues in draconic hoping for the best, though he doesn't stray too far from the stairs just yet. 
"What's the matter with you lot? Never seen a shaman before?" he says in a somewhat irritated tone.


----------



## Endur (Nov 6, 2005)

The Monastery of Heironeous outside of Verbobonc

Most citizens in the lands around Verbobonc prefer St. Cuthbert, Pelor, Trithereon, or Rao.  The monsastery of Heironeous is relatively small, especially compared to the many large temples to Heironeous in the Gran March and the Great Kindgom.  

The most frequent visitors to the monastery are adventurers traveling through.  Many Knights of the Watch pay their respects to the head of monastery when they follow the trade routes from the Sheldomar Valley to Greyhawk, the City of Hawks.

One such group of adventurers invited Torn to travel with them on a quest to recover a kidnapped ambassador.  The ambassador had been sent to the Kron Hills, to mediate on tax matters between the Gnomes and the town council of Verbobonc.  

Besides Torn, the party of adventurers consisted of:

Jurrikath Musseloto: Male Human Swordsman, Mage, Rogue, and gregarious teller of tales.    

Kerry, Radiant Vigil: Male Human Knight of the Watch (worshipper of Heironeous)

Tymerian: Female Human Wizard and owner of a Flying Carpet.  

Vister: Female Elven (Olven) Knight of the High Forest (Knight of the Hart).   


Vister tracked the ambassador’s party until they found the spot where it was ambushed by a horde of orcs.  Vister then followed the tracks of the orcs until it led to Mount Stalagos.

Tymerian flew over the Mountain and reported that there was a dark tower in the center of the crater.  The party decided to use Tymerian’s flying carpet to fly to the center of the crater and defeat the owner of the black tower.  

Unfortunately, the plan led to disaster.  

When the flying carpet descended upon the dark tower, terrible lightning bolts flashed up at the party from the sides of the crater.  Huge flying creatures raced towards the flying carpet.  Finally, Tyermian lost control of the carpet before she could place the carpet down next to the Tower.  

Instead of a gentle landing, the party was scattered when the carpet upturned and crashed upon the hard volcanic ground.  The flying creatures left the party alone and returned to their nests in the volcanic cliffs above.  

Terrible undead creatures attacked the party members.  Kerry, Radiant Vigil of the Knights of the Watch refused to flee.  He fought the undead until they destroyed him.  The rest of the party fled from the undead in every direction.  

Torn and the others (except for poor Kerry) were captured by living servants of the evil cult.  

Torn was separated from the others.  She was tortured both night and day and remembers little of her torment.  She does remember is that they wanted her to turn aside from her worship of Heironeous.  They wanted her to worship the Gods of evil and dedicate herself to evil deeds.  

Torn resisted their conversion attempts.

A bald, short, and over-weight evil cultist with a dark goatee became her chief tormenter (the other cultists call him ‘high priest’).  He wore ochre robes with a long silver sash.  He worn a symbol around his neck of three black triangles inside another triangle.  The High Priest promised Torn that she would convert.  Her mind was ravaged by an tentacled alien creature.  She lost all of her memorized spells. Every secret she knew was revealed to her captors.  Torn’s tormentors taunted her with the facts that they knew her worse nightmares.  

The cultist with the goatee handed Torn over to another cultist, a woman named Choranth with long blonde hair, woven with feathers and small animal bones.  She wore ochre colored robes with a silver sash and a black cape.  

Choranth laughs as she taunts Torn, “You will beg to be allowed to worship our demonic masters.  You will curse Heironeous with your every breath.  But before that, you will be used and abused by the orcs you escaped when you were younger.  Your every nightmare will come true in this place.”

Torn’s hands were shackled behind her back.  She is roughly escorted by Choranth, a brutish orc, four gnolls, and four cave bear skeletons.

Instead of finding orcs to abuse Torn, they discover a group of humans and dwarves burning a troll over a bonfire.

Choranth recognizes Toriah.  She says,”Rebellious scum.  You were to report for duty days ago.  Fall to your knees and proclaim your fealty to the Dark Gods.”


----------



## Thanee (Nov 7, 2005)

*Lenya*

_“How about you drop to your knees instead. But I would rather not have you proclaim failty or say anything else for that matter.”_

Lenya opens up the 'discussions' with an _eldritch blast_ towards the orc.


----------



## Endur (Nov 7, 2005)

Round 1 Initiative
24: Kerwyn talks to Orcs
22: Toriah smirks, draws his rapier, moves forward, and stabs Choranth, but his blade is turned aside by the armor she wears beneath her robes  (7+ vs. ac 21, misses)
21: Lylamwyn says, "Kill her" to one of the bears.
15: 1 commanded Skeletal Dire Bear attacks Choranth (17+15=32 hit, 1+ = miss, 17+10=27 hit, dmg 31)
15: 3 Skeletal Dire Bears rip Toriah to pieces (18+15 hits, 18+15 hits, 8+10 hits, 2+15 misses, 17+15 hits; dmg 64; 1 full attack, the other two bears had to move to be able to attack Toriah; Toriah's character sheet hasn't been updated on ac, I'm assuming his ac is 18: 10+4 (studded leather +1) + 2 (dex) + 2 (+1 buckler))
13: Torn (beaten and damaged) looks around for the chance to escape or battle her captors 
12: Lenya fires an Eldritch Blast at Graud (14+ hits, dmg 22)
11: Graud (-22) the Orc howls and charges, attacking Raner with his great axe(14+13=27, hit, dmg 14)
10: Choranth (-31) calls out "Destroy the Dwarves" while she is being mauled and ineffectively tries to take refuge behind her unholy symbol (command attempt 2+, fails)
9: 4 Gnolls charge, 2 charge Raner (19+5=24 hit dmg 5, 17+ miss), the other two charge Craven (15+5=20 miss, 3+ miss)
7: Raner (-19) attacks Graud twice (full power attack 6+13=19-7=12 hit, 15+8-7=16 hits, dmg 42), cutting Graud in half and also dropping a gnoll on the backswing (cleave, 14+7-7=14 hits, dmg 21)
6: Belaver slings a stone at Choranth (1+ miss); Neshi barks
3: Craven swings his warhammer at a gnoll, dropping the gnoll (9+ hits, dmg 9; 14+ hits, dmg 4)


----------



## Xael (Nov 7, 2005)

Somewhat relieved that he has a chance to relieve his stress by fighting, Lylamwyn gets a supposedly fine idea. He casts _Command Undead_ at one of the bear skeletons (one closest to the cultist), points at the cultist-woman and says "Kill her.", in a calm voice. He looks like he would be performing just some kind of interesting field exam and waiting eagerly to see the results.

He remembers to move behind the more physically able party members to see what happens though.

OOC: Well, that's another new spell I get to test...


----------



## Seonaid (Nov 7, 2005)

Toriah looks at the woman and smirks. "D' I know you?" He then attacks her with his rapier.


----------



## Manzanita (Nov 7, 2005)

*Torn*

Torn stares detachedly at the adventurers.  Surely they're not real.  Yet when combat ensues, she realizes she must act.  She tenses her muscles are readies an action to move to pick up a weapon if one is dropped.  

_OOC:  How's her HPs?_


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Nov 7, 2005)

Belaver slips towards the back of the group, loading his sling and firing it at the apparent leader while Neshi covers him.


----------



## Endur (Nov 8, 2005)

Round 2 Initiative
24: Kerwyn talks to Orcs
22: Toriah is dead, limbs are scattered about
21: Lylamwyn casts Haste on himself, Raner, Lenya, Belaver, Neshi, and Craven; Lylamwyn then retreats hastily.
15: 1 commanded Skeletal Dire Bear attacks Choranth, and she stops moving (10+15=25 hit, 2+15 = miss, 11+10=21 miss, dmg 13)
15: 3 Skeletal Dire Bears heard an order to attack dwarves and charge forward and attack Raner (11+17=28 hits, 3+17=20 miss, 7+17=24 miss, dmg 14) 
13: Torn (beaten and damaged) no longer has any captors 
12: Lenya fires a blast at a skeletal bear (7+ hits, dmg 15)
11: Graud is dead, in two pieces 
10: Choranth (-45) is dying 
9: 2 remaining Gnolls flee (Craven AOO 3+ miss, Raner AOO 1+ miss)
7: Raner (-33) attacks a skeletal dire bear (full power attack, full combat expertise, 18+13-12=19 hit, 11+8-12=7 vs. ac 11 miss, 10+13-12=13 hit, dmg 38-10 DR=28 dmg)
6: Belaver heals Raner (+15)
3: Craven attacks the wounded dire bear, dropping it (17+ hits, 12+ hits, 6+ hits; dmg 30)


----------



## Pyrex (Nov 8, 2005)

Raner cuts down the remaining Gnoll in front of him then moves to place himself between the Skeletal Dire Bears and the casters.


----------



## Thanee (Nov 8, 2005)

*Lenya*

Lenya keeps a healthy distance to the skeletal bears, after having seen what they did to poor Toriah, and proceeds to blast them, sparing the one, that seems to be under Lylamwyn's command.


----------



## Xael (Nov 8, 2005)

Round 2: Lylamwyn casts _Haste_ at the party (commanded skeleton too if possible, but the melee-oriented party members are first priority), and uses the improved speed to move away from the skeletons. He will order the commanded skeleton to attack the other skeletons when it seems to kill the cultist.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Nov 8, 2005)

Round 2: Belaver heals Raner, keeping the dwarf between himself and the angry monstrosities.


----------



## Endur (Nov 8, 2005)

Round 3 Initiative
24: Kerwyn talks to Orcs
22: Toriah is dead, limbs are scattered about
21: Lylamwyn (hasted) casts Slow on the two surviving Skeletal Dire Bears; both of the bears slow down (2+ fail, 9+8=17 vs. DC 18 fails)
15: 1 commanded Skeletal Dire Bear kills Choranth (20/14 critical hit, 18+15 = hit, 13+10 hit, dmg 49)
15: 2 Skeletal Dire Bears attack Raner (8+ miss, 2+ miss)  
13: Torn (beaten and damaged)  
12: Lenya blasts a bear inbetween Craven and Raner (8+ hits, dmg 8)
9: 2 remaining Gnolls flee 
7: Raner (-18) attacks a skeletal dire bear (full power attack, 18+13-7=24 hit, 13+8-7=14 vs. ac 13 hit, 9+13-7=15 hit, dmg 59-15 DR=44 dmg)
6: Belaver heals Raner (+21)
3: Craven attacks the wounded dire bear, dropping it (4+ hits, 9+ hits, 19+ hits; dmg 19)


----------



## Endur (Nov 8, 2005)

Round 4 Initiative
24: Kerwyn talks to Orcs
22: Toriah is dead, limbs are scattered about
21: Lylamwyn (hasted) 
15: 1 commanded Skeletal Dire Bear attacks remaining uncontrolled bear (2+15=17 hit, dmg 13-5DR=8)
15: 1 Skeletal Dire Bear attacks Raner (20+/15+ critical hit, dmg 28)  
13: Torn (beaten and damaged)  
12: Lenya blasts the bad bear  (8+ hits, dmg 16)
9: 2 remaining Gnolls flee 
7: Raner (-28) attacks a skeletal dire bear (full power attack, 15+13-7=21 hit, 19+8-7=20 hit, 2+13-7=8 miss, dmg 34-10 DR=24 dmg)
6: Belaver heals Raner (+21)
3: Craven attacks the wounded dire bear, dropping it (15+ hits, 6+ hits, 8+ hits; dmg 29)

The battle is won.  The party has rescued a prisoner.  The Skeletal Dire Bear remains under Lylamwyn's control.  Two Gnolls fled in the opposite direction away from the party (to the south).    Toriah is dead.

Kerwyn is still talking with the Orcs to the North.


----------



## Endur (Nov 8, 2005)

Toriah is reincarnated (die roll 40) as a Goblin (-2 str, +2 dex).

The party searches Choranth and Graud and finds the following items:

The Key to Torn's shackles
Masterwork Chain Shirt
+1 Greataxe
Masterwork Mighty Composite Longbow (Str 16)
20 masterwork arrows
potion of cure moderate wounds
magical dust
divine scroll of bless, magic weapon, doom, and cure moderate wounds
divine scroll of augury and darkness
masterwork heavy mace
masterwork full plate
large steel shield
light crossbow
unholy symbol of the Elder Elemental Eye
An iron key engraved with a silver circle (radiates faint transmutation magic, 5" long, weighs 1 lb.)

The party finds none of Torn's items, except her holy symbol.  Choranth had Torn's holy symbol.  Torn suspects the fat bald "high priest" with the goatee has her equipment.


----------



## Manzanita (Nov 9, 2005)

Torn backs away a bit to keep everyone in her line of sight.  

"I am Torn."  she says.  "Please free me.  Perhaps I can help you."


----------



## Pyrex (Nov 9, 2005)

Raner takes the key and unlocks Torn's shackles; figuring anyone they'd take as a prisoner instead of recruiting them can't be that bad.

"Nice to meet ye.  I'm Raner.  How'd ye come to be down here anyway?"


----------



## Dalamar (Nov 9, 2005)

Kerwyn decides he isn't going to appear like an all-knowing orc by standing by the staircase, and walks towards the furniture barricade, muttering some obscenities in draconic as he goes.


----------



## Seonaid (Nov 9, 2005)

Toriah gasps back to life and looks down at himself, hoping to find his parts all intact and where they should be. When he realizes he's a goblin, he starts cursing. After a while he seems to regain his good humor and looks at the others speculatively. "Y'know," he drawls, "this coul' cause problems." He smiles winningly (for a goblin) at Torn.


----------



## Endur (Nov 9, 2005)

The other orcs make signs like they think all Shamans are incomprehensible and they go back to doing normal stuff, ignoring Kerwyn.


----------



## Xael (Nov 9, 2005)

Lylamwyn finds himself studying the skeletal bear (albeit from a supposedly safe distance). "So...", he starts while looking at others. "Can I keep it?"

Not bothering to wait for an answer since he already guesses it, he shrugs and chuckles. "Let's wait until Kerwyn gets back and then send it at the Orcs when we continue forward."


----------



## Dalamar (Nov 9, 2005)

Kerwyn looks around to see if there's anything valuable or edible inside the orcs' encampment. He also takes note of any weapons and other such stuff.


----------



## Pyrex (Nov 9, 2005)

Xael said:
			
		

> Lylamwyn finds himself studying the skeletal bear (albeit from a supposedly safe distance). "So...", he starts while looking at others. "Can I keep it?"




"That depends.  Is it going to be better behaved than tha' troll?  If not we should smash it now and save ourselves the trouble."


----------



## Manzanita (Nov 9, 2005)

Torn gazes at the cave bear skelleton.  "I can probably destroy it through the power of my god.  How is it that you seized control of this creature?"


----------



## Xael (Nov 9, 2005)

"I used a spell to take control of it. I can assure you that it's not going to start wanting to eat dwarves or anything else at random though, since it isn't really capable of thinking by itself. I should be able to control if for days, unless you break the spell by attacking it, and I can always recast the spell to re-establish the control. I'd hate to waste a perfectly good bait by destroying it now, so I'd like to use it to fight the cultists and their allies for us. It'll probably get destroyed at some point anyway, but at least it can draw some attention away from us for a while.", Lylamwyn says.

"I mean, it might be a good if this thing charged first instead of one of us...", he continues while glancing at Toriah.


----------



## Thanee (Nov 9, 2005)

*Lenya*

_“Well met, Torn.”_ Lenya extends one hand to greet the woman. _“Looks like you are stuck with us down here. But surely we are better company then the ones you've been with before. Just to make this clear, we came here to shatter this cult. I hope you have no objections.”_


----------



## Manzanita (Nov 9, 2005)

Thanee said:
			
		

> _“Well met, Torn.”_ Lenya extends one hand to greet the woman. _“Looks like you are stuck with us down here. But surely we are better company then the ones you've been with before. Just to make this clear, we came here to shatter this cult. I hope you have no objections.”_




"Shatter the cult....  I have met some of the leaders of this cult, I think.  But there's more.  An ambassador  was taken here.  He was on a mission to the Kron Hills from Verbobonc to make peace between these peoples.  This alliance is fraying, but is very important to keeping the forces of evil at bay.  I was tracking the ambassador with some others, probably dead.  I would travel with you, destroy this cult and free the ambassador.  If he isn't already dead.  Give me the plate mail, the shield and the mace.  I can fight."


----------



## Endur (Nov 10, 2005)

As Kerwyn looks around the orc chamber, he notices a small statue of a one-eyed orc, with a bloodstone as the eye.  Kerwyn thinks the bloodstone eye might be worth 50gp.  

Kerwyn does not see many weapons in the lair, besides the armament that the male orc carried (Great Axe, etc.).


----------



## Seonaid (Nov 10, 2005)

Toriah pretends to ignore Lylamwyn. "Dam' bears," he mutters to himself.


----------



## Endur (Nov 10, 2005)

The "singer" Olive emerges from the Shadows at the back of the party.
She stares at Toriah
"Oh, My"


----------



## Seonaid (Nov 10, 2005)

Toriah smirks at Olive. "Never seen a goblin before? Don' worry; I c'n still use m' sword."


----------



## Endur (Nov 11, 2005)

Olive laughs uncontrollably,  "But you'll have to use two hands."


----------



## Seonaid (Nov 11, 2005)

Toriah frowns and mutters something about "useless bards" before looking at the _real_ party members. "Where to nex'?"


----------



## Endur (Nov 11, 2005)

The singer Olive eventually gets control of herself and stops laughing.


Here is a map of the area the party is in.

The party is currently at the north end of 69.  The south end of 69 is where the party slew the Hydra.

Kerwyn is in 59 talking to orcs.  

Torn's captors came from south of 70.  The two surviving gnolls fled back the way they came, south of 70.

68 was the dwarven feasthall. 

67 was the dwarven treasury.  

64 is the dwarven temple and has the Dwarven Stone Guardian.

62-63 were dwarven rooms with various special items (like the large gem and the magic that turned Kerwyn into a dwarf).

54 was the room with the fungus.

56 was the room with the orcish skull.

57 is the room with orcs at the top of the stairs.


----------



## Manzanita (Nov 11, 2005)

As no one objects Torn begins to strap on the Full Plate, the sheild and arm herself with the mace.


----------



## Thanee (Nov 11, 2005)

*Lenya*

Lenya asks Craven to assist Torn with the full plate, he probably knows better what has to come where to sit right.


----------



## Endur (Nov 12, 2005)

Kerwyn wanders around the Orc room.  A young orc, perhaps age 5, follows him around and pretends to be a shaman, mimicing Kerwyn's actions.

Kerwyn eventually returns to the party.

Torn is healed of her wounds.  She feels better and safer than she has felt in who knows how long.  She is uncertain of how long she was a prisoner.  Was it hours?  Days?  A week or two?

Craven helps Torn fit into the plate armor.    

The party rests and recovers spells.


----------



## Dalamar (Nov 12, 2005)

"There are children in there, we can't just go in spells and bolts flying. Does anybody speak orcese? Or do you think they understand the trade tongue?"


----------



## Thanee (Nov 12, 2005)

*Lenya*

_“We need to find the exit. We need to go where they brought Torn from. They where headed for the orcs and hadn't reached them yet, so obviously we do not need to go to the orcs, we need to go to the other direction. Torn, do you know the way they have brought you in here? To the guarded exit? To the south? To the air temple?”_


----------



## Endur (Nov 13, 2005)

Torn was dazed and in a stupor while a captive of the Forces of Evil.  She remembers nothing of directions, although Lenya's words sound reasonable.


----------



## Manzanita (Nov 14, 2005)

Torn shakes her head.  "I can't remember much.  I was tortured.  Some of my friends may be back there."


----------



## Seonaid (Nov 14, 2005)

Toriah says gallantly, "Then we should go rescue them." He looks ridiculous, striking a pose.


----------



## Pyrex (Nov 14, 2005)

"Aye, lets go an' find 'em."


----------



## Endur (Nov 14, 2005)

The party travels south in the direction that Torn's captors came from.  They pass through a large empty cave (room 70).  They go south from the large cave and come to a Y intersection.  Looking in the distance, you can see that 60' from the Y intersection are two torch-lit caves, the southeastern cave appears empty, the southwestern cave appears to have a stone tower that reaches to the ceiling of the cave.

Torn vaguely recalls having seen guards on the tower when she passed this way earlier.  Its possible that guards could be in either or both caves, but you don't see movement or hear voices.


----------



## Manzanita (Nov 14, 2005)

"There were guards in that tower, I think."  Torn says, pointing SW.  "If we proceed that way, we should use stealth."


----------



## Seonaid (Nov 15, 2005)

Toriah gestures flamboyantly at Kerwyn. "Tha'd be your domain, then," he says.


----------



## Dalamar (Nov 15, 2005)

"Yah. And again I wish my widget would still work," Kerwyn says. He taps his bandana to set his clothing to match the surroundings better and then starts sneaking towards the tower, making sure to stay out of sight from it.


----------



## Endur (Nov 15, 2005)

Kerwyn's dwarven clothes change to match the cavern surroundings.  Kerwyn then sneaks through the shadows towards the cave with the tower in it (Hide 17, Move Silently 29).  

The stone tower is ten feet high and has a 15' foot diameter.  It has battlements on top of it to provide cover for the guards.  Kerwyn notices several human guards on top of the tower (spot 17+6=23, listen 6), but he does not think they see him. 

The tower does not appear to be hollow, instead it is more of a stone platform for the guards.


----------



## Xael (Nov 15, 2005)

[TIME WARP]Lylamwyn asks the party members whether they would like him to identify the magical Goggles, Slippers and Cloak they have, or delay that to later, before preparing his spells.[/TIME WARP]


----------



## Dalamar (Nov 15, 2005)

Is there any way for Kerwyn, short of suddenly and spontaneously turning invisible, to get to the tower or past it?


----------



## Endur (Nov 15, 2005)

Kerwyn creeps up slowly and hides in the shadows of the torchlit caverns.  Kerwyn walks right past the tower.  The sentries do not raise the alarm.  Kerwyn sees there are two exits from the cave with the tower in it.

One exit appears to go to the other empty cave you saw in the distance.  Only, looking from this angle, you see what appears to be a Gnoll lurking in the cave.

Kerwyn sneaks down the other exit.  After traveling 60', he discovers a large quiet chamber (80' wide by 120' long).  Kerwyn entered through the southwest.  Another corridor leads out to the Northwest (probably to the room with the gnoll you saw earlier).  Two corridors lead out at the far side of the room to the Southeast and Northeast.  There is also a door on the eastern wall.  

Kerwyn hears a distant whispering as if the air plays about your ears in a strange, almost sinister way.

A 15 foot high square dais, with a set of sets on either side commands the room.  The dais and steps are made of gleaming white marble, with silver inlay.

The south wall bears a life-size relief of a whirlwind engulfing humans, elves, dwarves, halflings, and gnomes, tossing them about like dolls.  The north wall has a procession of eight white and silver tapestries, each depicting a demonic creature more terrible and horrifying than the last.

Atop the dais is an altar of some sort (made out of alabaster and silver) and a robed cultist praying before the altar.  The cultist is a short, rotund, bald human male with a goatee.  He wears ochre robes with a silver sash.  The cultist does not appear to have noticed Kerwyn.


----------



## Endur (Nov 15, 2005)

Lylamwyn identifies the following magical items:

Slippers of Spider Climbing

Eyes of the Eagle

Cloak of Resistance +1


----------



## Dalamar (Nov 15, 2005)

_Hmm... Goatee-guy'll prolly come running if there is too much noise,_ Kerwyn thinks to himself and starts sneaking back. He goes through the likely-takes-to-the-gnoll passage to make sure it goes there. If there is just one lone gnoll in the room, Kerwyn snipes it to death with his crossbow. Otherwise he goes back to everybody else.


----------



## Endur (Nov 15, 2005)

Kerwyn discovers that his surmise is correct.  There are two alternative paths to the area with the cultist.  One path is guarded by human warriors in a tower, the other path is guarded by several gnolls.


----------



## Dalamar (Nov 16, 2005)

As humans are less likely to see through the shadows that he uses for hiding, Kerwyn gets back to the others through the tower's passage.

"So we've got guards up in the tower in this tunnel, gnolls in the other. Both are connected with each other and with some kinda altar room with a Goatee-baldie that looks like a priest. I'd suggest we tackle the gnolls, as it will take longer for the guys to get down from the tower to join the fray. Alternatively, we could attack on two fronts at the same time."


----------



## Pyrex (Nov 16, 2005)

"Hmm, the priest is likely the real threat; and it'll be easier to fight the humans if we can draw them out of their fortified position.  I think we should consider attacking the priest and the gnolls at the same time then waiting for the humans to come to the priest's aid."


----------



## Dalamar (Nov 16, 2005)

"Hmm... If the elf and others borrow me some spells, Toriah and I should be able to keep the priest busy while the rest of you take care of the gnolls. 
This all, of course, presuming that there isn't a humongous armed force behind the doorway I didn't open."


----------



## Manzanita (Nov 16, 2005)

*Torn*

"That priest with the goatee is the main threat.  He was my cheif interrogator.  I want to kill him.  Perhaps if we move against the gnolls, we can avoid the humans in the tower until we're ready.  And if they leave their tower to attack us then they lose their advantage of position."


----------



## Thanee (Nov 16, 2005)

*Lenya*

_“Ok, this sounds fair enough. I will help with the gnolls then.”_


----------



## Endur (Nov 17, 2005)

Belaver, Craven, Lenya, Lylamwyn, Neshi, Torn, and Raner prepare to attack the Gnoll sentries.

Kerwyn and Toriah sneak past the tower to the altar room to ambush the cultist with the goatee.

ooc: I need to know what prep spells are being cast and exactly what Kerwyn and Toriah are planning to do about the cultist.


----------



## Dalamar (Nov 17, 2005)

*OoC:* Kerwyn will cast his own _shield_ at least. He can get up to 7 levels of up to third-level spells from the party casters, and I'd really like to take full advantage of that. So what spells are the others willing to borrow him. I think _silence_ from Torn and _web_ from Lylamwyn would be a good combo to use on the cultist. That leaves three more spell levels.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Nov 17, 2005)

Belaver will provide Toriah and whichever of {Torn, Craven, Raner} has the lowest AC with Barkskins; he will lend a Fog Cloud and Cure Light Wounds to Kerwyn, if desired.


----------



## Manzanita (Nov 17, 2005)

OOC:  I don't necessarily understand spellthieves.  But Torn has no spells currently prepared.

BIC:  "I'd appreciate a defensive spell, but I am wearing this fine armor.  You should probabably save your spell for another."


----------



## Endur (Nov 18, 2005)

ooc: Torn was able to prepare spells if she desired to do so when the party rested.


----------



## Xael (Nov 18, 2005)

Lylamwyn will lend a _Web_ to Kerwyn if he wants it. Lylamwyn hasn't prepared any long-lansting buffing spells. If you don't count the skeleton bear.

Lylamwyn proposes that they send the Bear to attack the Gnolls first, and see how it fares.


----------



## Manzanita (Nov 18, 2005)

_OOC:  OK - Torn's got her spells back, help yourself to 'silence.'_

"Sending that skelleton first sounds like a good plan.  When we hear the sounds of battle, the rest of us can charge."

Torn readies her mace.


----------



## Dalamar (Nov 18, 2005)

"Okay, so my plan is to first catch Goatee-baldie with sticky-stuff from the elf, then follow with a silence from our valiant lady to keep the guy from just praying the strands away. If the plan works well, Toriah and I should be able to then come help the rest of you actually defeat the other opposition."
Kerwyn explains his masterful plan as he goes around borrowing the spells he needs to make it happen (and he really wishes the cleric wore something more flattering than plate armor).

*OoC:* So the plan is to _web_ right at the cultist, then _silence_ 15ft inside the web (don't have line of effect further). Kerwyn picks up the CLW from Belaver, just in case.


----------



## Endur (Nov 19, 2005)

Belaver cast barkskin on Toriah and Torn (+3 ac each)

Kerwyn and Toriah sneak past the tower into the room with the altar.  Their reduced size seems to aid their sneaking.  

Kerwyn and Toriah wait for sound of the attack.

The rest of the party watches and waits to see what happens as Lylamwyn orders the Dire Bear Skeleton to go attack the Gnolls.

Then they hear the Dire Bear Skeleton attacking the gnolls in the distance.  The sound is minimal, but they act immediately in case the priest heard the noise.

Surprise Round
7: Dire Bear Skeleton shreds a Gnoll (10+15+2 charge=27 hit, dmg 15) 
6: Kerwyn casts _Web_ on Evil Cultist (DC 17, Reflex save 11+5=16 fails, cultist trapped in the web) 
6: Toriah  
6: Belaver slings a stone at a Gnoll (7+9=16 hit, dmg 3);  Neshi then bites the Gnoll and drags him to the ground (18+ hits, dmg 8)
6: Lenya moves forward and blasts a Gnoll unconscious (touch attack 18+8=26 hit, dmg 11)
6: Lylamwyn shoots his light crossbow at a Gnoll, but the bolt is deflected by the Gnoll's shield (6+5=11 miss)
6: Raner charges two Gnolls and cuts them down with a powerful two-handed blow with his axe (13+12+2 -7 PA=20 hit, dmg 20; cleave 15+12+2-7PA=22 hit, dmg 20)
6: Craven charges a Gnoll and pulps the Gnoll's head (20/11+ confirm critical dmg 22)
6: Torn charges a Gnoll, but her blow is deflected by his shield (2+7+2 charge=11 miss)

At the end of the suprise round, the cultist is trapped in the web.  Five of the six Gnolls are dead or dying.


----------



## Manzanita (Nov 19, 2005)

Torn will charge the gnolls and attack the nearest one.

_OOC:  Move 20", AC 20, mace +7 1d8+2_


----------



## Endur (Nov 19, 2005)

Round 1
14: Last Gnoll Howls and attacks Neshi (18+3=21 vs. ac 21-2 charging= hits, dmg 10) 
13: Evil Cultist begins to laugh insanely
7: Dire Bear Skeleton drops the last Gnoll (11+15 =26 hit, dmg 12) 
6: Kerwyn casts Silence in the middle of the web; Kerwyn and Toriah no longer hear the evil laughter 
6: Toriah 
6: Belaver heals Neshi from the savage axe blow (_Cure Light Wounds_, heals fully) then does a standard move towards Kerwyn and Toriah
6: Lenya uses her _Charm_ ability on one of the Dying Gnolls, telling him to surrender, but the Gnoll Growls at her (will save 19+5=24 success), then does a standard move towards Kerwyn and Toriah
6: Lylamwyn moves towards Kerwyn & Toriah
6: Raner moves towards Kerwyn & Toriah
6: Craven moves towards Kerwyn & Toriah
6: Torn moves towards Kerwyn & Toriah


----------



## Thanee (Nov 19, 2005)

*Lenya*

Lenya _charms_ the Gnoll (in combat: +5 to the save) and tells him to surrender.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Nov 19, 2005)

Belaver drops a CLW on his companion, then follows the rest of the group if they head towards the cultist fight.


----------



## Thanee (Nov 19, 2005)

*Lenya*

_“Let's see how the others are faring.”_


----------



## Endur (Nov 19, 2005)

Round 2
14: Six Human warriors from the Tower room arrive in the Gnoll Room 
13: The Cultist comes down from the altar passing through the webs as if they can not stick to him.  He is carrying a trumpet in one hand and a bowl in the other.  Smoky incense flows up out of the bowl as he blows the trumpet. 
7: Dire Bear Skeleton moves and kills three of the human warriors in the Gnoll room (7+ hits, 14+ hits, 19+ hits, dmg 14, 17, 18) 
6: Kerwyn (_shield_) moves and attempts to stab the cultist, but suffers horrible visions of evil and can't complete his attack (will save DC 16, 6+6+2 dwarf=14, fails)
6: Toriah (_barkskin_) moves into flanking position, and attempts to stab the cultist, but suffers horrible visions of evil and can't complete his attack (will save DC 16, 13+2=15 fails) 
6: Belaver & Neshi double moves and can see the cultist
6: Lenya double moves and can see the cultist
6: Lylamwyn double moves and can see the cultist
6: Raner double moves and can see the cultist
6: Craven double moves and can see the cultist
6: Torn (_barkskin_) moves forward and summons "Justice Bringer", a manifestation of the Sword of Hieroneous.  The Sword appears in front of the cultist and cuts the cheek of his face (20/10+7=17 does not confirm critical, dmg 3, DC 13 concentration check 12+12=24, cultist does not lose concentration)


----------



## Manzanita (Nov 19, 2005)

*Torn*

Hate glitters in Torn's eyes as she sees the goateed cultist - her cheif tormenter.  As he seems incorperal, she stops her advance and gives a soft prayer to her god for assistance, in the form of a transulcent sword, which springs up behind the man and slams into his skull.

_OOC:  Cast spiritual weapon  +71d8+2_ for 7 rounds.


----------



## Endur (Nov 19, 2005)

Maps of the encounter area

The party came from room 70, the Tower with the human guards was in room 71, the Gnolls were in room 72, and the room with the altar is 73.  

Kerwyn and Toriah were lurking near the corridor leading to the Gnoll room when they attacked the cultist.  The party is running down the corridor from the Gnoll room towards Kerwyn and Toriah.  The cultist was near the circle at the center of the altar when the web and silence fell on him.  He is now on the steps down from the altar facing the corridor that goes towards the gnolls (outside the web).


----------



## Dalamar (Nov 19, 2005)

"Dammit, unsticky-spell it seems..."
Kerwyn engages the cultist, positioning so that Toriah can flank with him, and then sticks his dagger in the cultist's gut.

On continuing rounds, when he gets his sneak attack, Kerwyn sacrifices both dice to Steal Spell and Steal Spell Effect.


----------



## Thanee (Nov 19, 2005)

*Lenya*

Seeing the human guards as no threat, they should be busy with the skeleton, so Lenya heads after Torn and begins to attack the cultist as well.


----------



## Endur (Nov 20, 2005)

Round 3
14: Three Surviving Human warriors attempt to flee past the bear after the party towards the altar room.  The bear kills one warrior as he runs past (AOO, 12+ hits, dmg 16).
13: The Smoky Incense Coalesces into a powerful wind.  The gale force wind whirls through the chamber, passing through where Kerwyn, the cultist, and Toriah stand, and heading towards the rest of the party.  The Sword of Hieroneous is unaffected by the wind.  Kerwyn is lifted up by the force of the wind and carried along (DC 16 reflex save 10+4 =14 fails, 9+4=13 fails twice, dmg 10).  Toriah is lifted up by the wind, but then smashed to the ground (DC 16 reflex save, 6+7=13 fails, 18+7= passes dmg 5).   Belaver manages to evade the winds, and Neshi is lifted up into the winds and smashed down (DC 16 reflex save, 11+5=16; Neshi 3+8=11 fails, 14+8=22 pass second save, dmg 4).  Lenya avoids the winds (DC 16, 11+5=16).  Lylamwyn avoids the winds thanks to his stout build (DC 16, 20+ passes), and Raner is off balance and stumbles before he can resist (DC 16, 7+4=11 fails, 18+4=22 passes second dmg 5).  Craven is lifted up, but Torn resists the evil winds (Craven 6+ fails, 6+ fails second save, dmg 7, Torn 19+ succeeds).
13: The Cultist (-3, _Sanctuary_) says ritualistic words in a foul language.  Lylamwyn did not recognize exactly which Elemental Summoning spell the cultist used last round, but thinks the next spell he is casting is _Summon Monster 3_.
7: Dire Bear Skeleton charges and kills one of the fleeing warriors (20/9+ critical hit, dmg 32) 
6: Kerwyn (_shield_, -10, flying in the whirlwind) tries to escape the winds by grabbing hold of a tapestry hanging from the wall when the wind carries him close to the wall, but after touching the tapestry his mind views the events depicted on the tapestry in three dimensions-- the vision is so horrifying that he can't hold onto the tapestry (reflex save 7+4=11, Kerwyn can't hold onto the tapestry; will save 13+8=21 success)
6: Toriah (_barkskin_, -5) tries to stab the cultist, but is again defeated by evil visions
6: Belaver begins casting _Summon Nature's Ally 3_ (small Air Elemental) 
6: Neshi (-4) guards Belaver and barks
6: Lenya moves and fires an _Empowered Eldritch Blast_ at the cultist (will save 20+, touch attack 3+7= 10 hit, dmg 19, concentration check DC 29 10+12=22 fails, cultist loses spell) 
6: Lylamwyn moves and casts _Scorching Ray_ at the cultist (will save 11+8=19, touch attack 10+ hits, dmg 15)
6: Raner (-5) double moves towards the cultist and is now in charge range
6: Craven (flying in the whirlwind, -7) tries to escape the winds by grabbing hold of a tapestry and holds on through his his great strength, gritting his teeth and closing his eyes to ignore evil visions that assault him (reflex save 17+, will save 18+)
6: Torn (_barkskin_) begins casting _ Summon Monster IV_
6: Torn's Sword attacks the cultist again, but misses (1+)


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Nov 20, 2005)

Belaver will summon a medium Air Elemental to deal with the cultist, reasoning that it will be able to ignore the magical winds.


----------



## Xael (Nov 20, 2005)

Lylamwyn will cast _Scorching Ray_ at the Cultist, hoping to distract his spellcasting.


----------



## Thanee (Nov 20, 2005)

*Lenya*

_“Whoa! It's stormy in here,”_ Lenya says, and moves into the altar room to one side. When she has a good line of fire at the cultist, she will hit him with an _empowered Eldritch Blast_.


----------



## Dalamar (Nov 20, 2005)

Kerwyn will attempt to grap a hold of anything to keep himself down to stop being pummeled by the darn winds.


----------



## Manzanita (Nov 20, 2005)

Torn will focus to keep 'Justice Bringer' attacking, and will try to grab something to keep her balance in the wind.  

_OOC:  I'm not sure if the wind is a single gust, or if it continuously blowing.  If it is an ongoing thing, Torn will try to use a dispel magic as a targeted dispel to eliminate it. (1d20+7 vs DC 11+ caster level - I think)  If it is a single gust, Torn will approach closer after it blows past._


----------



## Endur (Nov 20, 2005)

Torn and the others think the Wind is a single gust, moving extremely quickly, faster than anyone in the party can run.  

Only Lylamwyn recognizes the Wind as the Whirlwind form of a large Air Elemental (Lylamwyn Knowledge Planes DC 19, 15+12=27 success; Kerwyn Knowledge Planes 11+3 = 14 fails).

Torn does not have to focus on the sword for it to continue attacking.  There is nothing handy to hold onto, except perhaps the tapestries hanging on the walls or the webbed altar area in the middle of the room.  Almost as if all furniture was moved out of this area on purpose to make it easier for the wind to blow people around.

Torn can cast another spell in round 3, without any concentration difficulties from the wind.


----------



## Manzanita (Nov 20, 2005)

Round 3 - partially revised.

Torn will begin casting Summon Monster IV, to gain the aid of a lantern archon.


----------



## Endur (Nov 20, 2005)

Round 4
14: One Surviving Human warrior flees into the altar room.  
13: The gale force wind (aka Large Air Elemental in Whirlwind form) whirls through the chamber, carrying  Kerwyn and attempting to pick up other members of the party.  (Kerwyn dmg 10; Toriah 4+7=11 fail, 9+7=16 success, dmg 7; Belaver 11+5=16; Neshi 6+8=14 fail; 20+ pass, dmg 12; Lenya 12+5=17 pass; Lylamwyn 16+ pass; Raner 2+4=6 fail, 3+4=7 fail; dmg 7; Craven 4+, 10+, dmg 9; Torn 13+2=15, fail, 9+2=11 fail; dmg 9; Torn concentration check DC 19 4+12=16 Torn loses the Summoning spell)  The Sword of Hieroneous is unaffected by the wind.  Most of the party manages to resist the terrible winds, but Craven is pulled off the Tapestry back into the whirlwind and Raner and Torn are lifted up bodily.     
13: The Cultist (-37, _Sanctuary_) drops his trumpet, takes a five foot step back up the stairs (out of Toriah's AOO range), and draws out a scroll and reads _Cure Critical Wounds_ (healing 26)
7: Dire Bear Skeleton charges and kills the last fleeing warrior, arriving in the altar room (7+ hit, dmg 13) 
6: Kerwyn (_shield_, -20, in the whirlwind) grabs ahold of a tapestry, ignores the evil visions, and pulls himself out of the whirlwind (reflex save 16+)
6: Toriah (_barkskin_, -12) 
6: A Small Air Elemental appears, moves, and attempts to attack the Cultist, but is blocked by evil visions (10+ failed will save, 3+ miss)
6: Belaver double moves towards Kerwyn so that he can heal him next round
6: Neshi (-16) barks and guards Belaver
6: Lenya calls upon _Dark One's Own Luck_ to protect her from the Winds (+reflex save)
6: Lylamwyn tells the Bear to attack the cultist and prepares to counter-spell any spell the Cultist casts
6: Raner (-12, in the whirlwind) grabs ahold of a tapestry, ignores the evil visions, but fails to pull himself free from the whirlwind (reflex save 6+, will save 16+)
6: Craven (-16, in the whirlwind) grabs ahold of a tapestry, but fails to pull himself free from teh whirlwind (reflex save 11+)
6: Torn (-9, in the whirlwind, _barkskin_) grabs ahold of a tapestry, but is shocked by the evil visions and lets go, the visions continue even after she lets go and she has trouble telling what is real and what is not real in the room around here (reflex save 12+ fails, will save dc 20 8+ fails, Torn is confused for 12 rounds) 
6: Torn's Sword attacks the cultist again and hits (18+7=25, hit, dmg 10)


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Nov 21, 2005)

Belaver moves to heal Kerwyn.


----------



## Manzanita (Nov 21, 2005)

_OOC confused: [sblock]Confused: A confused character’s actions are determined by rolling d% at the beginning of his turn: 01–10, attack caster with melee or ranged weapons (or close with caster if attacking is not possible); 11–20, act normally; 21–50, do nothing but babble incoherently; 51–70, flee away from caster at top possible speed; 71–100, attack nearest creature (for this purpose, a familiar counts as part of the subject’s self ). A confused character who can’t carry out the indicated action does nothing but babble incoherently. Attackers are not at any special advantage when attacking a confused character. Any confused character who is attacked automatically attacks its attackers on its next turn, as long as it is still confused when its turn comes. A confused character does not make attacks of opportunity against any creature that it is not already devoted to attacking (either because of its most recent action or because it has just been attacked).
[/sblock]  I'll let Endur act for her, I guess.  Hopefully, her sword will continue to attack._


----------



## Dalamar (Nov 21, 2005)

Kerwyn fires his crossbow at the cultist.


----------



## Thanee (Nov 21, 2005)

*Lenya*

Seeing that the whirlwind does not appear to die down anytime soon and the cultist to drop anytime soon, Lenya decides to improve her chances to stay on the ground by using the _Dark One's Own Luck_ to improve her reflexes.


----------



## Pyrex (Nov 21, 2005)

~round 5~
Despite the evil visions plaguing him, Raner continues to grasp at the tapestries; attempting to pull himself free of the whirlwind.


----------



## Xael (Nov 21, 2005)

Round 4: Lylamwyn orders the bear to attack the Cultist, and prepares to counterspell the Cultist's next spell with _Dispel Magic_.

OOC. First time I even try to use Counterspelling, but I don't want to waste perfectly good spells yet. 1d20 + 6 for Dispel Check. What kind of armor is the Cultist wearing by the way?


----------



## Endur (Nov 21, 2005)

Its hard for Lylamwyn to tell what sort of armor is underneath the cultist's robes, but it is probably full plate or half plate.


----------



## Endur (Nov 21, 2005)

Round 5
13: The gale force wind (aka Large Air Elemental in Whirlwind form) whirls through the chamber, carrying Craven, Raner, and Torn and attempting to pick up other members of the party.  (Craven dmg 10; Raner dmg 7; Torn dmg 8; Kerwyn save 14+; Toriah 11+7=18 pass; Belaver 20+; Neshi 13+8=21 pass; Lenya 4+9=13 fail, 19+9=28 pass, dmg 5; Lylamwyn 20+)  The Sword of Hieroneous is unaffected by the wind.  The party members on tehir feet manage to resist the terrible winds, but Craven and Raner and Torn are still whipped about the room.     
13: The Cultist (-21, _Sanctuary_) speaks in Ancient Suel as he casts a spell to hide himself from the Dire Bear Skeleton, but Lylamwyn sucessfully dispells it  (Lylamwyn recognizes the spell as _Hide From Undead_, spellcraft DC16 5+16=21, Dispel Check DC16: 13+6=19 success the spell is successfully dispelled).   Seeing his spell foiled, the cultist turns and does a standard move up the stairs into the webbed silent area.
7: Dire Bear Skeleton charges towards the cultist and is entangled in the webs 
6: Kerwyn (_shield_, -20) drops his weapon, draws his crossbow and loads it 
6: Toriah (_barkskin_, -12) 
6: A Small Air Elemental 
6: Belaver moves towards Kerwyn and casts _Cure Light Wounds_ (heal 13)
6: Neshi (-16) barks and guards Belaver
6: Lenya (-5) tries to blast the cultist (8+7-8= miss due to almost complete cover given by the webs)
6: Lylamwyn tries to weaken the cultist with Ray of Enfeeblement, but misses (8+5-8=miss due to almost complete cover from webs)
6: Raner (-19, in the whirlwind) grabs ahold of a tapestry, but fails to pull himself free from the whirlwind (reflex save 4+)
6: Craven (-26, in the whirlwind) grabs ahold of a tapestry and pulls himself free from the whirlwind (reflex save 13+)
6: Torn (-17, in the whirlwind, _barkskin_, _confused_ for 11 rounds) grabs ahold of a tapestry and pulls herself free from the whirlwind, (reflex save 17+ success, act normally) 
6: Torn's Sword attacks the cultist again and hits (12+7=19, hit, dmg 3)


----------



## Manzanita (Nov 21, 2005)

Torn crouches.  If she is able to reach out to Kerwyn or Craven, she'll drop Augury to cast cure moderate wounds (2d8+7).  Otherwise she'll stagger after the cultist.  Being stuck in a web seems better than getting blown about the room.


----------



## Endur (Nov 21, 2005)

Round 6
13: The gale force wind (aka Large Air Elemental in Whirlwind form) whirls through the chamber, carrying Raner and attempting to pick up other members of the party.  (Raner dmg 3; Kerwyn save 7+ fails, 5+ fails, dmg 10; Toriah 1+ fails, 4+7=11 fails, dmg 3; Belaver 8+ fails, 12+ pass, dmg 9; Neshi 5+ fails, 15+8=23 pass, dmg 9; Lenya 16+9=25 pass; Lylamwyn 13+5=18 pass; Craven 18+ pass; Torn 2+ fail, 11+ fail, dmg 9)  The Sword of Hieroneous is unaffected by the wind.  After picking up Kerwyn, Toriah, and Torn, the Whirlwind then deposits the four party members (Kerwyn, Raner, Toriah, and Torn) into the webbed area.   The Air Elemental then drops out of Whirlwind form and resumes his normal cloudy shape, albeit with ominous looking red eyes.     
13: The Cultist (-24, _Sanctuary_) runs out of the webbing on the other side of the altar and flees down the Southeastern corridor
7: Dire Bear Skeleton moves slowly through the webs towards the cultist 
6: Kerwyn (_shield_, -23, webbed) ends the _Web_ by speaking a word to dismiss it
6: Toriah (_barkskin_, -15) attacks the large air Elemental (5+, misses) (AOO 1+ miss)
6: Small Air Elemental attacks the large Air Elemental (17+6=23 hit, dmg 3 -DR 5=0) (AOO 19+, dmg 13, destroys the small elemental)
6: Belaver (-9) charges the Large Air Elemental (11+6+2=19 miss) (AOO 10+12=22 hit, dmg 9)
6: Neshi (-25) charges the Large Air Elemental (12+7+2=21 hit, dmg 5-DR 5=0) (AOO 7+12=19 hit, dmg 8)
6: Lenya (-5) double-moves after the cultist
6: Lylamwyn double moves after the cultist
6: Raner (-22) runs after the cultist 
6: Craven (-26) charges the Large Air Elemental (4+11+2 +1=18 miss, used smite evil) (AOO 13+12=25 hit, dmg 10
6: Torn (-26, _barkskin_, _confused_ for 10 rounds) babbles incoherently about Heironeous 
6: Torn's Sword returns to her side and hovers beside her after the cultist passes out of her sight


----------



## Xael (Nov 21, 2005)

Round 5 or 6: Lylamwyn _tries_ to cast _Ray of Enfeeblement_ (1d6+3 Str penalty) at the Cultist.


----------



## Thanee (Nov 21, 2005)

*Lenya*

_“Could someone remove this sticky mess here? Or stop this whirlwind?”_

Lenya moves away from the whirlwind and pursuits the cultist, once the web is gone, and if she has a chance to hit him with one of her _Eldritch Blasts_, she will try. She will not blindly charge after him, though.


----------



## Dalamar (Nov 21, 2005)

Kerwyn dismisses the useless excuse of a web and reloads his crossbow.


----------



## Pyrex (Nov 21, 2005)

~Round 6~
Once the webs dissappear, Raner persues the cultist into the Silence.


----------



## Manzanita (Nov 21, 2005)

babble babble!


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Nov 21, 2005)

Angered that his efforts barely even bought time for one combatant, Belaver turns on the air elemental, directing his own elemental to attack it as well.


----------



## Endur (Nov 22, 2005)

Round 7
13: Large Air Elemental attacks Craven (8+12=20 hit, 6+12=18 miss, dmg 10)
13: The Cultist (-24, _Sanctuary_) flees down the Southeastern corridor
7: Dire Bear Skeleton pursues the cultist 
6: Kerwyn (_shield_, -23) fires his crossbow at the Air Elemental, but misses (4+ miss) then he moves towards his dagger
6: Toriah (_barkskin_, -15) attempts to flank attack the Air Elemental, but fails to determine the right place to stab (10+ miss, no flank bonus)  
6: Belaver (-18) casts _Cure Light Wounds_ defensively on Craven (concentration check 12+4=16 success, heals 10)
6: Neshi (-33) bites the Elemental (14+ hit, dmg 3+4-5=2)
6: Lenya (-5) moves and blasts the cultist with an empowered eldritch blast (target at 60', 5+7=12 hit, dmg 23)
6: Lylamwyn moves and casts Fireball, dropping the Cultist  (dmg 17, Cultist reflex save 10+5=15 failed)   
6: Raner (-22) moves back towards the party
6: Craven (-36) calls upon St. Cuthbert and hammers the elemental (10+11+1=22 hit, dmg 17-5=12; 4+ miss; used 2nd smite evil)
6: Torn (-26, _barkskin_, _confused_ for 9 rounds) runs away from the party towards the room where the party slew the Gnolls 
6: Torn's Sword hovers beside her


----------



## Pyrex (Nov 22, 2005)

~Round 7~ 
Determined not to let him get away, Raner continues his persuit of the cultist.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Nov 22, 2005)

New plan.  Send the air elemental after the cultist, heal Craven because he appears to be the only one who can hurt the thing.


----------



## Dalamar (Nov 22, 2005)

Kerwyn fires at the elemental and moves towards where his dagger is. Then he'll reload and fire. And then fire and move. Rinse and repeat untill elemental is dead.


----------



## Xael (Nov 22, 2005)

Lylamwyn goes after the Cultist, and tries to hit him with a _Grease_ spell (Range only 40 ft though). If the cultist is too far, he'll use _Fireball_ instead...

OOC: Will not cast either spell if it's not possible to do so without affecting friendlies (including the bear). Save DC 16 for Grease and 18 for Fireball.


----------



## Endur (Nov 22, 2005)

Round 8
13: Large Air Elemental (-14) moves and attacks Lylamwyn (15+12=27 hit, dmg 7) (AOO's from Craven 1+, Belaver 17+, dmg 0, Neshi 16+, dmg 3)
13: The Cultist is lying dead in the Southeastern corridor
7: Dire Bear Skeleton moves to the cultist's body and rips and shreds it some more 
6: Kerwyn (_shield_, -23) loads and fires his crossbow at the Air Elemental, but misses (5+ miss) 
6: Toriah (_barkskin_, -15) double moves towards the air elemental
6: Belaver (-18) casts cure moderate wounds on Neshi (healing 11)
6: Neshi (-22) charges the elemental, but misses (3+) (AOO 10+ hits, dmg 13)
6: Lenya (-5) moves and sends an empowered Eldritch Blast at the Air Elemental (9+7+1=17 hit, dmg 24)
6: Lylamwyn (-7) tumbles 20' away from the Air Elemental (tumble check 10+2=12 fail, AOO 4+12=16 vs. ac 13, hit, dmg 6) while calling for help (bear is too far away to be commanded)
6: Raner (-22) runs back towards the others
6: Craven (-36) double moves towards Lylamwyn and the Air Elemental
6: Torn (-26, _barkskin_, _confused_ for 8 rounds) suddenly realizes that Olive the halfling bard is evil, Torn moves towards Olive, and orders her sword to attack Olive  
6: Torn's Sword attacks Olive (7+7=14, miss), but Olive dodges the blade.  The Sword then vanishes as the duration expires.


----------



## Xael (Nov 22, 2005)

Lylamwyn curses his short legs, tries to tumble away from the Elemental (preferably near/behind meatshields), and orders The Bear to attack the Elemental. "Help?", he shouts aloud.

OOC: Tumble +2 because of medium load.


----------



## Endur (Nov 22, 2005)

Round 9
18: Olive flees from Torn in the direction of the orcs and dwarven temple
13: Large Air Elemental (-38) moves and attacks Lenya (13+12=25 hit, dmg 4)
7: Dire Bear Skeleton stands aimlessly next to the cultist's body 
6: Kerwyn (_shield_, -23) loads and fires his crossbow at the Air Elemental, but misses (15+ miss vs. ac 20+4 in melee=24) 
6: Toriah (_barkskin_, -15) tumbles and attacks the elemental (6+ miss, tumble check 17+)
6: Belaver (-18) moves up and heals Neshi (defensive casting CLW 18+, heal 9) 
6: Neshi (-26) attempts to bite the elemental but misses (8+)
6: Lenya (-9) casts an Eldritch Blast defensively (16+10=26 success, dmg 15)
6: Lylamwyn (-13) double moves towards the bear
6: Raner (-22) charges the elemental, but misses (PA for 7, double handed, 3+11+2-7=9 miss) (AOO 7+12=19 vs. ac 19, hit dmg 9)
6: Craven (-36) charges the elemental  (8+11+2=21 hit, dmg 11-5=6) (AOO: 11+12 hit, dmg 12)
6: Torn (-26, _barkskin_, _confused_ for 7 rounds) continues to pursue evil Olive towards the orc inhabitated caverns


----------



## Pyrex (Nov 22, 2005)

~Round 8~
Seeing the Dire Bear rending the remains of the cultist, Raner hurries back to the others.

~Round 9~
Once he's back with the others, Raner begins attacking the Elemental.


----------



## Thanee (Nov 22, 2005)

*Lenya*

Having realized, that the whirlwind is in fact an air elemental, Lenya continues to blast it, until it dissolves, defensively, as appropriate.


----------



## Dalamar (Nov 23, 2005)

Kerwyn casts the stored CLW on himself, and then goes to pick up his dagger, seeing as he doesn't seem to get a good shot at the swirly-thing.


----------



## Endur (Nov 23, 2005)

Round 10
18: Olive flees from Torn in the direction of the orcs and dwarven temple
13: Large Air Elemental (-59) attacks Lenya (8+12=20 hit, 6+12=18 hit, dmg 12)
7: Dire Bear Skeleton stands aimlessly next to the cultist's body 
6: Kerwyn (_shield_, -23) casts Cure Light Wounds on himself (healing 9) 
6: Toriah (_barkskin_, -15) attacks the elemental (9+ miss)
6: Belaver (-18) casts _Cure Moderate Wounds_ defensivlely on Neshi (concentration check 7+4=11 fails) and is out of healing spells except for cure minor wounds and magical items
6: Neshi (-26) attempts to bite the elemental but misses (5+)
6: Lenya (-21) casts an Eldritch Blast defensively, missing the Air Elemental (17+10=27 success, 7+7+1=15 vs. ac 17+1 = miss)
6: Lylamwyn (-13) double moves towards the dire bear skeleton
6: Raner (-31) swings with his axe and the elemental dissipitates (not pa, 6+11=miss, 20/3 hits, dmg 7-5=2)
6: Craven (-48) sheathes his warhammer and lays on hands on Raner (heal 7)
6: Torn (-26, _barkskin_, _confused_ for 6 rounds) can act normally and casts _Dispel Magic_ upon herself, but she is unable to remove the confusion (DC 23 dispel check: 12+7=19 fails)


----------



## Endur (Nov 23, 2005)

The elemental has appearently been defeated.  The party stands in the chamber that appears to hold an Altar to the Evil Elemental Prince of Air.  

The body of the cultist and the dire bear skeleton are in the southeast corridor at the top of a flight of steps leading deeper into the Mountain.  

Torn and Olive the halfling bard have appearently fled from the party back towards the orcs.


The Tapestries hang normally, now that the air elemental is no longer here to blow them about the room.

A silver trumpet lies upon the floor where the cultist dropped it when he drew a scroll.


----------



## Thanee (Nov 23, 2005)

*Lenya*

_“We are getting closer to the air temple, but let's see where the halfling and our new friend have fled to.”_

Lenya then follows the two.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Nov 23, 2005)

Belaver distributes healing, and encourages Torn to do the same.


----------



## Endur (Nov 23, 2005)

Round 11
18: Olive takes advantage of Torn's distraction to continue fleeing into the darkness and escape her pursuer  
7: Dire Bear Skeleton 
6: Kerwyn (_shield_, -14) double-moves in the direction that Lylamwyn went to protect him from any of the items that are on the cultist's body
6: Toriah (_barkskin_, -15) double-moves after Kerwyn to protect Kerwyn from the items on the cultist's body
6: Belaver (-18) uses his Pearl of Power to recover a Cure Light Wounds spell
6: Neshi (-26)
6: Lenya (-21) double moves in the direction that Torn and Olive went
6: Lylamwyn (-13) commands the bear to follow him and starts back
6: Raner (-24) 
6: Craven (-48) draws his wand and casts CLW on himself (heal 9) 
6: Torn (-26, _barkskin_, _confused_ for 5 rounds) flees into the darkness in the direction that Olive went, but afraid not pursuing


----------



## Endur (Nov 24, 2005)

Round 12
18: Olive takes advantage of Torn's distraction to continue fleeing into the darkness and escape her pursuer  
7: Dire Bear Skeleton 
6: Kerwyn (_shield_, -14) double-move towards the cultist's body
6: Toriah (_barkskin_, -15) double-move towards the cultist's body
6: Belaver (-18) casts _Cure Light Wounds_ on Neshi (healing 8)
6: Neshi (-18)
6: Lenya (-21) double moves in the direction that Torn and Olive went
6: Lylamwyn (-13) double moves towards the party
6: Raner (-24) 
6: Craven (-39) uses his wand of CLW to heal himself (heal 8)
6: Torn (-26, _barkskin_, _confused_ for 4 rounds) can act normally


----------



## Endur (Nov 24, 2005)

Round 13
18: Olive takes advantage of Torn's distraction to continue fleeing into the darkness and escape her pursuer  
7: Dire Bear Skeleton 
6: Kerwyn (_shield_, -14) double move towards the cultist's body
6: Toriah (_barkskin_, -15) double move towards the cultist's body
6: Belaver (-18) uses his wand to cast _Cure Light Wounds_ on Neshi (healing 9)
6: Neshi (-9)
6: Lenya (-21) double moves in the direction that Torn and Olive went
6: Lylamwyn (-13) double moves towards the party
6: Raner (-24) 
6: Craven (-31) uses his wand of clw to heal himself (heal 4) 
6: Torn (-26, _barkskin_, _confused_ for 3 rounds) flees into the darkness in the direction that Olive went, but afraid not pursuing


----------



## Endur (Nov 24, 2005)

Round 14
18: Olive takes advantage of Torn's distraction to continue fleeing into the darkness and escape her pursuer  
7: Dire Bear Skeleton 
6: Kerwyn (_shield_, -14) arrive at the cultist's body and begin looting
6: Toriah (_barkskin_, -15) arrive at the cultist's body and begin looting
6: Belaver (-18) uses his wand to cast CLW on Neshi (healing 9) 
6: Neshi 
6: Lenya (-21) double-moves and sees Torn in the distance 
6: Lylamwyn (-13) arrives back near Belaver and Craven
6: Raner (-24) 
6: Craven (-27) uses his wand of CLW to heal himself (heal 4) 
6: Torn (-26, _barkskin_, _confused_ for 2 rounds) babbles incoherently


----------



## Endur (Nov 24, 2005)

Round 15
18: Olive takes advantage of Torn's distraction to continue fleeing into the darkness and escape her pursuer  
7: Dire Bear Skeleton 
6: Kerwyn (_shield_, -14) and Toriah drag the cultist's body back to the party
6: Toriah (_barkskin_, -15) 
6: Belaver (-18) uses his wand to cast CLW on himself (heal 2)
6: Neshi 
6: Lenya (-21) double moves and catches up with Torn
6: Lylamwyn (-13)
6: Raner (-24) 
6: Craven (-23) uses his wand of CLW to heal himself (heal 4)
6: Torn (-26, _barkskin_, _confused_ for 1 round) attacks Lenya (2+ misses)


----------



## Endur (Nov 24, 2005)

Round 16
18: Olive continues fleeing into the darkness  
7: Dire Bear Skeleton 
6: Kerwyn (_shield_, -14) and Toriah drag the cultist's body back to the party
6: Toriah (_barkskin_, -15) 
6: Belaver (-16) uses his wand to cast CLW on himself (heal 7) 
6: Neshi 
6: Lenya (-21) looks around for Olive
6: Lylamwyn (-13)
6: Raner (-24) 
6: Craven (-19) uses his wand to cast CLW on himself (heal 6)
6: Torn (-26, _barkskin_, _confusion_ ends) decides to destroy the evil tapestries and starts heading back to the altar room (attack caster result on confusion)


----------



## Manzanita (Nov 24, 2005)

*Torn*

Torn dashes efficently back into the alter room, then pauses, sighs and plops down to sit.  She holds her head in her hands.  "I have been a fool.  Under a spell.  I am very sorry to have let you down.  Normally, I do a little better.  Perhaps someone else should get the halfling.  She probably fears me now.  I see some of you are wounded.  Let me help you."

Torn will drop comprehend languages, obscurring mist and command to cast CLWs on Lenya, Craven and Lylamwyn(1d8+7 each).  She will then drop zone of truth and augury to cast cure moderate wounds on herself and Raner(2d8+7 each).


OOC:  Standard Spells (6/5+1/4+1/2+1/1+1)
1st – Protection from Evil(D), Comprehend Languages, obscuring mist, shield of faith, hide from undead, command
2nd – Spiritual Weapon (D), Augury, Bulls Strength, Silence, Zone of Truth
3rd – Magic Circle against Evil(D), Dispel Magic, Stone Shape
4th – Holy Smite(D), Summon Monster IV


----------



## Thanee (Nov 24, 2005)

*Lenya*

Lenya looks around for Olive and then heads back to the others.


----------



## Endur (Nov 24, 2005)

On the way back towards the others, Torn stumbles over one of the warriors who were slain by the Dire Bear.  The warrior, a woman, appears to be wearing Torn's +1 full plate armor.

ooc: how long is Lenya looking around for Olive? 1 second? 6 seconds? 1 minute? 10 minutes? 1 hour?  Are you calling her name or just looking?

Also, I'm still waiting for posts on what Kerwyn & Lylamwyn are doing in rounds 11+


----------



## Thanee (Nov 24, 2005)

*Lenya*

Lenya will look for Olive about a minute before heading back to the others, she does not want to seperate herself too long.

She will call out Olive's name and say that Torn is under control now, but only shortly before heading back to the others, wary of the attention she might draw by making noise.


----------



## Xael (Nov 24, 2005)

Lylamwyn would have gone to get the bear back in control mainly. Lylamwyn has no intention to wander off to search for Torn and/or Olive, unless most of the party leaves to search.


----------



## Endur (Nov 24, 2005)

Round 17
18: Olive continues fleeing into the darkness  
7: Dire Bear Skeleton follows Lylamwyn
6: Kerwyn (_shield_, -14) and Toriah drag the cultist's body back to the party
6: Toriah (_barkskin_, -15) 
6: Belaver (-9) uses his wand to cast CLW on himself (heal 4) 
6: Neshi 
6: Lenya (-21) looks around for Olive
6: Lylamwyn (-13)
6: Raner (-24) 
6: Craven (-13) uses his wand to cast CLW on himself (heal 9)
6: Torn (-26, _barkskin_) is heading back to the altar room


----------



## Endur (Nov 24, 2005)

Round 18
18: Olive continues fleeing into the darkness  
7: Dire Bear Skeleton follows Lylamwyn
6: Kerwyn (_shield_, -14) and Toriah drag the cultist's body back to the party
6: Toriah (_barkskin_, -15) 
6: Belaver (-5) uses his wand to cast CLW on Lylamwyn (heal 9) 
6: Neshi 
6: Lenya (-21) looks around for Olive
6: Lylamwyn (-4)
6: Raner (-24) 
6: Craven (-4) uses his wand to cast CLW on Raner (heal 2)
6: Torn (-26, _barkskin_) is heading back to the altar room and discovers the slain warrior wearing her full plate armor


----------



## Endur (Nov 24, 2005)

Round 19
18: Olive is ?
7: Dire Bear Skeleton follows Lylamwyn
6: Kerwyn (_shield_, -14) and Toriah drag the cultist's body back to the party
6: Toriah (_barkskin_, -15) 
6: Belaver (-5) uses his wand to cast CLW on Raner (heal 6) 
6: Neshi 
6: Lenya (-21) looks around for Olive
6: Lylamwyn (-4)
6: Raner (-16) 
6: Craven (-4) uses his wand to cast CLW on Raner (heal 2)
6: Torn (-26, _barkskin_) is heading back to the altar room, half-carrying and half-dragging the slain warrior wearing her armor


----------



## Endur (Nov 24, 2005)

Round 20
18: Olive is ?
7: Dire Bear Skeleton follows Lylamwyn
6: Kerwyn (_shield_, -14) arrives back where Belaver and Craven are
6: Toriah (_barkskin_, -15) arrives back where Belaver and Craven are
6: Belaver (-5) uses his wand to cast CLW on Raner (heal 7) 
6: Neshi 
6: Lenya (-21) looks around for Olive
6: Lylamwyn (-4)
6: Raner (-7) 
6: Craven (-4) uses his wand to cast CLW on Raner (heal 7)
6: Torn (-26, _barkskin_) arrives at the Northwest entrance to the altar room
5: Four humans and two Ogres enter the altar room from the Northeast entrance.  The Ogres wear chain shirts and carry Giant-sized Great Swords.  One of the warriors wears black plate armor, a black cloak, and carries a shield emblazoned with a red dragon.  Two of the warriors wear banded mail and are armed with longbows.  The fourth human is tall and looks as strong as an ogre and wears a jade mask, a black cloak, and is carrying a staff.  The fourth human calls out in common, "Send them back to the Abyss!" The warrior in black armor holds forth his sword and a gust of wind hits Raner seventy feet away so hard it feels like a hammer (touch attack 3+10=13 hit, dmg 7).  The archers shoot arrows at the party, but miss (10+, 9+).  The Ogres charge (6+ vs. Raner, miss; 16+7+2-3 pa=22 vs. Craven, hit, dmg 18).  The human with the staff _rebukes_ the skeleton dire bear (rebuke check 20+, hit dice 7+8+4=19, bear is rebuked).


----------



## Endur (Nov 24, 2005)

Round 21
18: Olive is ?
7: Dire Bear Skeleton (_rebuked_)
6: Kerwyn (_shield_, -14) tumbles (19+) and attacks an Ogre (5+8+2=15, miss)
6: Toriah (_barkskin_, -15) tumbles (11+) underneath the Ogre and stabs straight up in a vulnerable spot (19+/9+, critical, dmg 25) 
6: Belaver (-5) begins casting _Summon Nature's Ally 3_
6: Neshi 
6: Lenya (-21) looks around for Olive
6: Lylamwyn (-4) casts _Glitterdust_, covering the two archers, the human wearing plate armor and the human with the jade mask in golden sparkles (both archers blinded 3+,10+; warrior in plate blinded 1+; human in the jade mask can still see 10+)
6: Raner cuts down both Ogres with a powerful two-handed swing of his axe (16+11-7=20 hit, dmg 31, cleave 13+11-7=17 hit, dmg 30) and then moves 20' towards the evil humans
6: Craven (-4) double moves towards the evil humans 
6: Torn (-26, _barkskin_) sends raw holy power at the evil cultists as she casts _Holy Smite_ (dmg 25, DC 16 will: black armor 7+ fail, archer 8+ fail, archer 4+, jade mask 13+ pass), killing the two archers and wounding the other cultists
5: Human wearing Black Plate armor (-25, blind for 6 rounds) says "I can't see" as he waves his sword back and forth
5: Two Human Archers: dead
5: Human wearing Jade Mask responds "Don't worry.  I have your back." And he runs back down the northeast corridor from which they came.  
5: Two Ogres: one dead, the other -31: Dying Ogre does not stabilize


----------



## Xael (Nov 24, 2005)

"Uh-oh." Lylamwyn tries to make a safe distance to the bear and other enemies, and cast _Glitterdust_ to affect as many enemies as possible (Naturally watching out for allies. The humans are the preferred targets, especially the armor and staff/mask dude.). If he can't affect at least three enemies, he'll cast _Haste_ at the party instead (Raner, Craven, Kerwyn, Toriah, Torn, and himself).


----------



## Dalamar (Nov 24, 2005)

"Crap..."
Kerwyn proceeds to get a flank on one of the ogres.


----------



## Manzanita (Nov 24, 2005)

*Torn*

Torn drops the man she was dragging and raises her arm, muttering "Heironeous smite thee!"

_OOC: Cast Holy Smite  at the four humans (20 foot radius should get all of them.  If any of the ogres are still w/in 40 feet of the humans, she would try to get them in the spell as well.  She assumes (perhaps erroniously) that the PCs are all of good alignment, and thus would not be affected by the spell.)_


----------



## Endur (Nov 24, 2005)

Round 22
18: Olive is out of sight
7: Dire Bear Skeleton (_rebuked_)
6: Kerwyn (_shield_, -14) double moves toward last remaining cultist
6: Toriah (_barkskin_, -15) double moves toward last remaining cultist
6: Dire Wolf appears and charges the Armored Cultist (15+13+2=30 hit, trip attempt 14+13 vs. 2+, cultist is prone, dmg 21)
6: Belaver (-5) 
6: Neshi 
6: Lenya (-21) looks around for Olive
6: Lylamwyn (-4) moves and casts Haste at Kerwyn, Toriah, Raner, Craven, himself, and the Dire Wolf
6: Raner charges the Armored Cultist (2+12+2-7+1=10 vs AC 23-, PA for 7, miss)
6: Craven (-4) charges the Armored Cultist (9+11+2+1=23 vs. AC 22-6, hit, dmg 8)
6: Torn (-26, _barkskin_) casts _Cure Moderate Wounds_ on herself (heal 18)
5: Human wearing Black Plate armor (-54, blind for 5 rounds) attacks Craven, Raner, and the Dire Wolf in a dazzling display of swordsmanship for someone lying on the ground and blind (Whirlwind Attack, Craven: 4+14-4 prone=14 miss, Raner: 8+14-4 prone=18 miss on 50%, Dire Wolf: 5+14-4=15 miss on 50%)   
5: Two Human Archers: dead
5: Human wearing Jade Mask is out of sight 
5: Two Ogres: one dead, the other -32: Dying Ogre does not stabilize


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Nov 24, 2005)

Belaver will attempt to support the party with what summoning spells he can manage, but stays out of the melee.


----------



## Manzanita (Nov 24, 2005)

Torn will drop augury to cast cure moderate wounds on herself (2d8+7 each).


_OOC:  Standard Spells (6/5+1/4+1/2+1/1+1)
1st – Protection from Evil(D), Comprehend Languages, obscuring mist, shield of faith, hide from undead, command
2nd – Spiritual Weapon (D), Augury, Bulls Strength, Silence, Zone of Truth
3rd – Magic Circle against Evil(D), Dispel Magic, Stone Shape
4th – Holy Smite(D),  Summon Monster IV_


----------



## Xael (Nov 25, 2005)

Lylamwyn casts _Haste_ at the party (Kerwyn, Toriah, Craven, Raner, Himself and Torn), and moves after the man with the mask if somebody else does so too. He'll try to cast _Grease_ under the masked man to stop him.

OOC: The ones pursuing the masked man are priorities for Haste. That seems to be Kerwyn and Toriah.


----------



## Endur (Nov 25, 2005)

Round 23
18: Olive is out of sight
7: Dire Bear Skeleton (_rebuked_)
6: Kerwyn (_shield_, -14) flank attacks armored cultist (4+8+1=13 vs. AC 16 miss)
6: Toriah (_barkskin_, -15) flank attacks armored cultist (5+7+1=13 vs. ac 16 miss)
6: Dire Wolf kills the Armored Cultist (4+13+1=18 hit, dmg 17) and moves 80' after the fleeing masked cultist
6: Belaver (-5) double moves after the fleeing cultist
6: Neshi barks and guards Belaver
6: Lenya (-21) looks around for Olive
6: Lylamwyn (-4) double moves after the fleeing cultist
6: Raner double moves after the fleeing cultist
6: Craven (-4) double moves after the fleeing cultist
6: Torn (-26, _barkskin_) 
5: Human wearing Black Plate armor: dead 
5: Two Human Archers: dead
5: Human wearing Jade Mask is out of sight 
5: Two Ogres: one dead, the other -33: Dying Ogre does not stabilize


----------



## Endur (Nov 25, 2005)

Round 24
18: Olive is out of sight
7: Dire Bear Skeleton (_rebuked_)
6: Kerwyn (_shield_, -14) double moves after fleeing cultist
6: Toriah (_barkskin_, -15) double moves after fleeing cultist
6: Dire Wolf howls after it pursues another 80' and pursuit is blocked by a portcullis of iron bars
6: Belaver (-5) double moves after the fleeing cultist
6: Neshi barks and guards Belaver
6: Lenya (-21) looks around for Olive
6: Lylamwyn (-4) double moves after the fleeing cultist
6: Raner double moves after the fleeing cultist
6: Craven (-4) double moves after the fleeing cultist
6: Torn (-26, _barkskin_) 
5: Human wearing Black Plate armor: dead 
5: Two Human Archers: dead
5: Human wearing Jade Mask is out of sight 
5: Two Ogres: one dead, the other -34: Dying Ogre does not stabilize

Map attached shows the altar room at the top of the map and portcullis at bottom right


----------



## Endur (Nov 25, 2005)

Lenya goes as far as the room where the party discovered the Hydra, but is unable to find Olive.  After a minute of hurried searching and quietly calling Olive's name, Lenya returns to the Altar room.

The party's pursuit of the fleeing cultist who wore the jade mask was blocked by the iron portcullis across the corridor.  With the cultist out of sight, there was no way to stop his flight.

The party returned to the altar room to reorganize.

Searching the body of the warrior in Black Plate and the Bald Cultist with the goatee, the party finds several items that Torn recognizes as her own: periapt of wisdom +2, gauntlets of ogre power +2, long sword +1 Pearl of power, wand of CLW, and cloak of resistance +2.  She recovered her Full Plate +1 from another slain warrior.

The party found several additional items on the warrior in Black Plate:  +1 Full Plate (black), +1 Large Steel Shield (Red Dragon insignia), mw mighty composite longbow (str+3), +1 cloak of resistance, +1 longsword, potion of cure moderate wounds, and another magical longsword that seems more powerful than the first, with a silver circle set into the pommel.  When the sword is unsheathed and held in the hand, a faint abjuration spell affects the wielder.

On the bald cultist, the party found the following beneath his ochre robes: 2 wands, +1 full plate armor, +1 large steel shield, masterwork light crossbow, 22 gp, 23 sp, 150 gp gold ring, the white censer, and another magical key.

Both of the magical keys you found (on Choranth and the bald cultist) look very similar, each has a silver circle on it and are made of the same material.  Lenya notices faint transmuation auras on each.  Kerwyn presses both keys tegether, and they stay stuck together.  In fact, they now look like a larger key and the larger key radiates a moderate transmutation aura.  After 15 minutes of being pressed together, the two smaller keys return to being individual keys.    

Lenya thinks there is a Moderate Evocation spell that affects the entire room and a Faint Evocation spell that affects the altar area.  

Craven detects a faint evil aura on the silver trumpet and the white censer, a moderate evil aura on the tapestries depicting Demons, and a strong evil aura on the altar at the center of the room.  

When the party looks inside the room directly east of the altar area (room 73A), they discover a barracks room with no occupants.  This room has ten bunks and a long table covered with clothing, gear, and food.  A dozen stools are scattered around the room and the walls each bear a silver circle painted upon them.

When the party looks inside the room Southeast of the altar area (room 74), they discover a large bedchamber with a 2 1/2 foot ball of floating, reddish orange light almost entirely covered by swirling bone fragments that move about its surface floating 8 feet above the bed.  The sides of the room have a chest of drawers, a wardrobe, and iron shelves covered with books.  Lenya detects Strong Necromantic Magic on the Swirling Sphere and Craven detects strong evil.  

The books appear to describe demons and air elementals.  Searching through the wardrobe, Kerwyn and Toriah discover clothing that looks like Choranths and a locked box behind a secret panel.  The lock of the iron padded box is picked and they discover a silver and pearl necklace (worth 350 gp), a bracelet (worth 200gp), and pearl earrings (worth 150gp each).

The party also finds the remainder of Torn's original equipment in Choranth's room.


----------



## Thanee (Nov 25, 2005)

*Lenya*

_“I'm afraid, I couldn't find Olive... whoops, what happened? Everything alright?”_

After hearing what happened and examining the findings, Lenya asks: _“Should we go through the portcullis and follow the one that escaped you, or rather try another direction for now, since we might just run into an ambush then, as they surely will gather more strength in case of a pursuit now?”_


----------



## Endur (Nov 25, 2005)

The party is fully healed after using wands of cure light wounds.

Lylamwyn (Knowledge Arcana 17+17=34) thinks the floating Sphere in Choranth's room might be a _Spirit Sphere_, a powerful binding of negative energy by necromantic magic to assist a necromancer in creating and controlling more powerful undead than they are usually capable of.  Lylamwyn thinks it is possible that the Sphere could be destroyed if Craven or Torn channeled positive energy at it.

OOC: The following charges were used from wands of cure light wounds (including rounds 11-20 and post round 24):
Belaver: 12
Craven: 13
Lenya: 5
Torn: 5 (from her recovered wand)


----------



## Thanee (Nov 25, 2005)

*Lenya*

Lenya calls once more upon the _Dark One's Own Luck_ to make her body more resilient to hostile magic.


----------



## Endur (Nov 25, 2005)

Lylamwyn examines some of the books found in Choranth's room.

• "The Boundless Blue" by Gaunt Hohn. The first chapter seems to be the most well-read:_
"…The Elemental Plane of Air is an infinite vista of brilliant blue sky clearer and sweeter than any expanse of Material air. It's so pristine that a body's vision (whether standard, lowlight, or darkvision) extends twice as far as normal.
"Getting to the Boundless Blue isn't as difficult as reaching some of the other Inner Planes. With so many folk interested in travelling here, a great many routes have been established over the years.
"First off, a number of portals are known to exist between the Elemental Plane of Air and the rest of the multiverse. With the exception of those found in Sigil, these are often in remote and difficult-to-reach places. Sometimes, however, even a prime world'll have a portal to one of the cities that floats through this plane.…"_

• "On Coming Forth By Day", a compilation recopied and bound by Choranth herself:
This tome has been compiled over countless generations by the priests of Death, and contains a description of the following clerical spells: animate dead, cause fear, create greater undead, create undead, death knell, death ward, destruction, slay living, and wail of the banshee.
Also found within its pages are the procedures for creating a scarab of protection and for performing a dread ritual entitled, "Embalm the Undying Servant." This involves three days of torturous removal of the internal organs and the warping of the flesh of a living creature, and results in a hideous undead guardian forever bound to the place of its creation.

• A small book, bound in plain black leather with no title. It is cool to the touch, and contains excerpts such as the following:_
"…All are equal in Nerull's cold realm. Every living thing is an affront to the Reaper, and every death brings a dark spark of joy to his long-dead heart. Those who pray to Nerull to appease him only attract his attention and their own doom. Those who kill in his name shall be rewarded.…
"…The mistress Beltar commands you to mine and explore caves in pursuit of foes and riches. Fear is not acceptable in the face of adversity, and only hatred is allowed for those who stand in your way.…
"…Destroy anyone who would take what is yours away from you. Covet that which you do not own. Blessed is he who can take something from a rival. Maim those you cannot destroy, and cause fear in the hearts that you cannot maim. Bloodshed for its own sake is reason enough, and if you can shed the blood of a hated enemy, so much the better. When Erythnul's gift of blood rage comes upon you, be sure to use it well.…
"…The suffering of the world is meat and bread to Incabulos. Sickness, famine, and other curses bring him power. Some feel the Black Rider can be warded off or appeased by prayers; but this only delays the inevitable. The world of dreams is his battleground, and he wages war against minds just as he rots bodies.…
"…The best way to protect what you know is to shield it in a lie. Speech is deadlier than any weapon; the greatest and smallest fall with a well-spoken untruth. As Syrul taught in the days of old, give your word to advance your cause, and break it when it is no longer of use. Trust is for fools, and betraying a fool is the greatest gift and lesson you can give them. Honesty and straightforwardness are for the dull-witted.…
"…Light must be snuffed, perfection decayed, order dissolved, and minds fragmented."_


----------



## Dalamar (Nov 25, 2005)

Endur said:
			
		

> Lylamwyn (Knowledge Arcana 17+17=34) thinks the floating Sphere in Choranth's room might be a _Spirit Sphere_



"And here I thought it was one of those thingies you hang over a baby's bed..."


----------



## Manzanita (Nov 25, 2005)

*Torn*

"We have scored a great victory today against the forces of evil.  Alas, there is so much more to be done.  I will attempt to destroy this evil sphere, but then, I must go back and try to find the halfling.  It is my fault she is lost again in this hell-hole.  We must find her.  Her fate will be most unkind if she is again taken by the cultists."

Torn will then take a deep breath, focus her energies around her holy symbol, and attempt to turn the sphere.

_OOC:  Turning check 1d20+0, as 8th lvl cleric.  If successful, turn 2d6+8 (incl. improved turning feat) HD of undead or evil floating spheres :\ _


----------



## Endur (Nov 25, 2005)

Torn calls upon Heironeous to destroy the Evil Sphere.  After mentally opposing the Sphere for over thirty seconds, she successfully channels sufficient holy energy to affect the evil sphere.

The Spirit Sphere explodes against the ceiling.  Small bones go flying into the ceiling as the mystical energy dissipitates.  Those in the room see what almost looks like a Spectral Bear before the sphere fades away.  In the hallway outside, the Skeletal Dire Bear falls apart and becomes a stack of bones.

(Turn check 7+2 knowledge religion= 9 fails; Turn check 6+2=8 fails; Turn check 9+2 = 11 fails; Turn check 4+2=6 fails; Turn check 3+2=5 fails; Turn check 20+2=22, level 7+ 1 improved turning +4 turn check result=12 hit dice, turn damage 7+8=15, Spirit Sphere is destroyed.  Torn used six uses of her turn undead ability.)


----------



## Manzanita (Nov 26, 2005)

Torn wipes her forehead.  "Whew.  That was tough."  Torn takes the magical shield from the bald cultist and the magical sword with the circle on the handle.  "I must go back and try to find Olive now.  I'd appreciate some help, since she probably won't come to me."

_OOC:  Thanks for noting my knowledge(religion) there, Endur.  I'd forgotten._


----------



## Endur (Nov 26, 2005)

Craven responds to Torn that he would gladly help, but that he does not think Olive would come to him either.  Olive always seemed to avoid Craven, almost as if she was afraid of him.

Toriah offers to go looking by himself.  As a lone goblin wandering the caves, he is unlikely to attract attention and he might be able to search better for Olive.


----------



## Thanee (Nov 26, 2005)

*Lenya*

_“I will help, of course. I already tried to find her, but she probably hid too well and was too afraid to come out. She won't survive down here on her own.”_


----------



## Endur (Nov 26, 2005)

Lenya, Torn, and Toriah go searching for Olive.

Meanwhile, Craven smashes the evil bowl and trumpet with his warhammer.  Then Craven recruits Raner to assist him in smashing the evil altar with his warhammer.

As Craven brings his hammer down upon the altar, Lylamwyn recalls reading texts of how Gods punish those who defile their temples.  Sometimes Gods punish the infidels individually with horrible curses, other times Gods sent earthquakes or other calamities to punish everyone in the temple or even the land for miles about.


----------



## Endur (Nov 27, 2005)

The Night Sky is Full of Stars.

The wind blows through the Tower windows, rustling the curtains and the hair of the woman who is looking out the 8th floor.  

She moves away from the windows, but it is obvious that the wind blows freely through the room.

The room is richly decorated, as an audience chamber to impress its guests.

You have never seen her face before, but from the insignia about the room, her clothes, and her bearing, it is obvious who she is.  

She is the reclusive Lady Jolene of Samprastadar, the wealthy Supreme Mistress of the Celestial Order of Veluna.  Before Prince Thrommel disappeared twenty years ago, she was betrothed to Prince Thrommel of Furyondy and had been destined to become Queen of Furyondy, Veluna, Verbobonc, and other lands.  For over twenty years, she has been the most powerful noble in Veluna, but she is bound by the dictates of the church, for the Church of Rao controls all matters of state in Veluna.

A knight in full plate armor enters the room.  “My Lady, if it pleases you, the prisoner is ready to confess.”

The Lady replies, ”Nothing about this will please me, but now is as good a time as any.  Send for Erdso, and then bring the prisoner.”

A few minutes later, a scribe in simple robes enters the room and kneels by the throne that dominates the chamber.

The Lady then takes her seat on the throne.  

The original knight then returns to the room followed by two knights escorting a prisoner.  Although the prisoner may once have been human, it is clearly a monster of some sort.  Sallow, greenish-yellow skin, black finger nails, corruption and disease manifest across a  body that is skin and bones.

The Lady speaks, ”Erdso, record this audience.  
“Creature, you may begin your confession.  Confession will save your soul from eternal damnation, lies will avail you naught.”

The creature opens it mouth to speak, you can see irregular black teeth and yellow gums.  “Your majesty is most merciful.  I will not speak any lies.
“I have committed sins against the Gods.  I have sacrificed to evil gods and sought power over my fellows.  
“I fought at the battle of Emridy Meadows twenty years ago on the wrong side.  I was the first to flee from the forces of Furyondy and Veluna.  The Prince pursued me, and I ambushed him.  I took him prisoner.  After years of torture, I murdered him.  I danced upon his grave.” 

”Silence!  I will hear no more of your foul lies!  A creature like you could never have defeated the greatest hero there ever was, whether you used guile, poison, or spell!”
“Return the creature to his cell.”

The two knights roughly remove the protesting creature from the audience chamber.

The lady addresses the remaining knight.  “The creature confessed to terrible crimes.  Normally we would turn such over to the Church for execution.  But this creature is deluded; it could not have slain Prince Thrommel.  It might be innocent of all the crimes it confessed to.  So we will not turn him over to the church.  Instead, it will remain a prisoner.  
“Furthermore, the creature’s lies might cause alarm amongst the public.  The claim that Prince Thrommel is dead, even from a discredited source, would cause political turmoil.  Such a claim might even cause Prince Thrommel to be declared legally dead. 
“My judgment is this: the creature will remain a prisoner.  Furthermore, the creature will be prevented from repeating its lies to anyone outside this room.  Erdso, you will destroy all records of this meeting or this prisoner.  You are dismissed.”


----------



## Endur (Nov 27, 2005)

Belaver tells Lenya, Toriah, and Torn that Neshi can find Olive.  Neshi leads Belaver, Lenya, Toriah, and Torn past the place where the party fought the Gnolls back to the secret door to the dwarven temple.  Neshi barks at the secret door leading outside Mount Stalagos from the dwaven temple.  Olive has appearently fled from the Mountain.  While trying to decide what to do next, the Mountain shakes violently, and the group of four goes back to the Air Temple to rejoin the others.

In the altar room, it only took a few quick seconds for Craven and Raner to shatter the Altar of the Air Temple with several powerful blows from their hammers.  

Winds Howled and the Mountain Shook for twenty seconds after the altar was destroyed.  

The ceiling collapsed, dropping tons of stone into the altar room.  (Dmg: Lylamwyn: 39, Kerwyn: 35, Raner: 41, Craven: 40).  Lylamwyn and Kerwyn are almost buried alive in the falling stone.  Craven used his wand of cure light wounds in the nick of time to prevent Kerywn and Lylamwyn from bleeding to death.  Even so, only Kerwyn and Lylamwyn's stout dwarven bodies kept them breathing long enough for Craven to reach them.  (The party used another 29 charges from wands of cure light wounds to heal everyone fully).


After the party regroups, Lenya can no longer detect any functioning spells in the rubble-strewn altar room and Craven can no longer detect evil in the altar room.  The Sword that Torn carries no longer feels lighter than normal when held aloft nor does it feel like it carries a current of electricity (it is now a normal +2 longsword).


----------



## Thanee (Nov 27, 2005)

*Lenya*

_“Well, at least she seems to have made it outside, she should be ok.”_


----------



## Manzanita (Nov 27, 2005)

*Torn*

"Well done.  It was brave of you to destroy those evil aritifacts.  Olive has fled.  To freedome, hopefully.  I must stay and search for my captive companions.  Are you with me?  Let's proceed."


----------



## Dalamar (Nov 27, 2005)

"Okay, so dwarven bodies can be mighty handy at times, despite the stubby legs," Kerwyn says when he gets out from under all the rubble.


----------



## Endur (Nov 27, 2005)

ooc: Is the party proceeding along the Southeast corridor which the bald priest attempted to flee down or along the Northeast corridor that the masked cultist successfully fled down?  Or in another direction entirely?


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Nov 28, 2005)

I would suggest southeast, as it is not alerted to our presence (well, to our presence in specific; they're probably aware that something is decidedly amiss).


----------



## Manzanita (Nov 28, 2005)

"I agree.  Let's go southeast.  The lack of pursuit may confuse the masked cultist."


----------



## Endur (Nov 28, 2005)

The party travels down the torchlit southeast corridor and reaches a bloody spot that marks the bald cultist's end at the top of a staircase.  

The long staircase goes nearly a hundred feet deeper into the earth.  As the party begins to descend the stairs, arrows and crossbow bolts whistle through the air (Half a dozen missiles bounce off the shields held by Craven and Raner).

One hundred twenty feet away is a high stone platform, upon which several archers are firing down upon the party.  Lower on the ground, near the base of the stairs, the party sees several additional archers firing missiles up the stairs.


----------



## Pyrex (Nov 28, 2005)

Manzanita said:
			
		

> "Well done.  It was brave of you to destroy those evil aritifacts.  Olive has fled.  To freedome, hopefully.  I must stay and search for my captive companions.  Are you with me?  Let's proceed."




"I don't know as _brave_ is the word I'd choose, but given the givens it was necessary." Raner responds while hammering a few of the larger dents out of his armor.


----------



## Manzanita (Nov 28, 2005)

*Torn*

"Keep moving down the stairs.  I'll give us some cover."  Torn then focuses her attention through her holy symbol to conjure a shield of fog.

_OOC: Cast obscuring mist.

OOC: Standard Spells (6/5+1/4+1/2+1/1+1)
1st – Protection from Evil(D), Comprehend Languages, obscuring mist, shield of faith, hide from undead, command
2nd – Spiritual Weapon (D), Augury, Bulls Strength, Silence, Zone of Truth
3rd – Magic Circle against Evil(D), Dispel Magic, Stone Shape
4th – Holy Smite(D),  Summon Monster IV

Turns left: 1 of 7_


----------



## Pyrex (Nov 28, 2005)

The fog being at least as much a hindrance as a help, Raner moves down the stairs towards the front rank of archers.


----------



## Dalamar (Nov 28, 2005)

Kerwyn takes the time to again protect himself with a _shield_, and then takes to the walls and ceilings with his new and niffty (and disguised to look like sleek leather boots) slippers to engage the archers on the platform, preferrably be dropping on them if it is a relatively short drop. Once he gets there, he'll start pushing people off the platform.

*OoC:* Look! It's the Amazing Spider-Dwarf!


----------



## Thanee (Nov 28, 2005)

*Lenya*

Lenya zaps herself with her _wand of shield_ while moving along with the others.


----------



## Endur (Nov 29, 2005)

Torn summons a mist to obscure the party from their enemies as the other casters cast spells.  Lenya casts _Shield_ upon herself.  Kerwyn casts _Shield_ upon himself and heads up a wall towards the ceiling.

The obscuring mist protects the party for one round.  It takes five more rounds of movement before the party can charge the enemy archers.  Although many arrows are fired at the party, the heroes are so skilled that they dodge the incoming missiles or deflect them with their shields.

On Round 4, Kerwyn arrives on the stone platform (room 81) and shoves an archer off the stone platform (5+2 charging vs. 4+1, archer dmg 17= dead).  The second archer struggles to push Kerwyn off the platform, but is unable to do so (Kerwyn AOO: 20/15+, critical hit, dmg 9).  On Round 5, Kerwyn shoves the wounded second archer off the platform (dmg 19, 2nd archer dead) and owns the platform to himself.

Round 6
26: Kerwyn (_shield_) runs down the wall to the ground
18: Torn (_barkskin_) charges and stabs an archer with her new sword, dropping him (5+11+2 charging=18 hit, dmg 6)
17: Lenya (_shield_) drops a Gnoll with Eldritch Blast (14+ hits, dmg 12)
11: 3 Gnolls fire arrows at the party, but all miss (12+, 8+, 10+)
10: The remaining human archers pull back into a room (78) and slam the door shut.  Two arrows are fired at Torn from arrow slits in the large double doors, but the arrows miss (3+, 17+) 
9: Lylamwyn 
7: Belaver 
7: Neshi barks and guards Belaver
6: Toriah (_barkskin_) 
3: Raner charges and cuts a Gnoll in half (2 handed pa for 7, 14+, dmg 29; cleave, 4+ miss)
1: Craven charges and his hammer rangs off the hallway stone as he misses the Gnoll he was aiming for (2 handed pa for 7, 3+, miss)


----------



## Endur (Nov 29, 2005)

Round 7
26: Kerwyn (_shield_) charges a Gnoll, but his shoes stick to the ground and he almost trips and falls (1+ miss)
18: Torn (_barkskin_) charges a gnoll with her new sword, dropping him (18+11+2 charging=31 hit, dmg 10)
17: Lenya (_shield_) drops a Gnoll with Eldritch Blast (9+ hits, dmg 17)
11: All the gnolls are dead or dying 
10: The remaining human archers bar the door into room (78).  Two arrows are fired from arrow slits in the large double doors, but the arrows miss (4+, 14+) 
9: Lylamwyn 
7: Belaver 
7: Neshi barks and guards Belaver
6: Toriah (_barkskin_) 
3: Raner attempts to open the door with his Axe (2 handed pa for 7, dmg 25-hardness 9=16)
1: Craven attempts to open the door with his Hammer (2 handed pa for 7, dmg 21-9=12) 

The large double doors that Craven and Raner are pounding on are bronze with engravings depicting monstrous, demonic heads.  The archers are firing through arrow slits cunningly designed to let the arrows fly out of the demonic mouths.


----------



## Endur (Nov 29, 2005)

Round 8
26: Kerwyn (_shield_) delays
18: Torn (_barkskin_) delays
17: Lenya (_shield_) delays
11: All the gnolls are dead or dying 
10: Two arrows are fired from arrow slits in the large double doors, but the arrows miss (7+, 13+) 
9: Lylamwyn 
7: Belaver 
7: Neshi barks and guards Belaver
6: Toriah (_barkskin_) delays
3: Raner attempts to open the door with his Axe (2 handed pa for 7, dmg 28-hardness 9=19; 29-9=20; Door is broken in)
1: Craven forces his way through the breach, crushing the first archer with his Hammer (19+, 2 handed pa for 7, dmg 24) 
1: Lenya (_shield_) slays an archer through the breach (10+, dmg 14)
1: Kerwyn (_shield_) tumbles through the breach and his dagger cuts through an archer's armor (7+8=15+2 flanking, dmg 7)
1: Torn (_barkskin_) moves through the breach, but misses an archer (3+11=14)
1: Toriah tumbles through the breach and backstabs an archer (19+/11+6+2 flanking, critical hit, dmg 24)

The last two human archers drop their weapons and surrender to the party.

This room (78) is empty except for a central dais 7 feet above the floor, connected on two sides by six steps.  The dias is of black stone as are the steps.  

The archers admit to being the last inhabitants of the Air Temple.  They are beaten and dejected and will answer any questions that the party asks in exchange for their lives.

The archers and gnolls do not have any treasure (except for usual weapons and armor).  When asked about treasure, they tell the party that High Priest Fachish (the fat bald cultist with the goatee) had all the valuables in his room.

The party visits High Priest Fachish's chamber (room 75).  This is a lavish bedchamber suite, with a wooden poster bed covered in blankets and pillows, two wooden wardrobes, a chest of drawers, a circular rug intricately woven in silver and sky blue, a desk and chair, a round table with two padded chairs, and a pair of wooden shelf sets.  An open brazier on the table lights the room, but only dimly.  Paintings in elegant frames decorate the walls.  

The wardrobes and the chests of drawers contain only clothing and personal gear.  The books are vile, evil texts discussing demons, elemental air, and some very unsavory practices and topics, some are even illustrated.  

The 8 paintings in the room are worth an average of 50 gp each.  The rug is worth 200 gp (and weighs 50 lbs.).


----------



## Endur (Nov 29, 2005)

Lylamwyn and the others examine a letter, the books, and other documents on Fachish's desk.
(Documents attached as JPGs; books in text below)

Master Fachish- 
I am pleased to inform you that things move apace. The one who delivers this message will soon take the Test. Continue your supplications to Yan-C-Bin so that the Great Prince might join us in our adoration of the Dark Father. Be assured that the doomdreamers take a keen interest in your actions. Great things await you. 
I have further good news. Tessimon has eliminated the intruders which had foiled her at the Fire Temple. I am returning the two Lesser Keys of Air which were captured. You may freely use the Air Bridge again but remain on your guard and report anything suspicious to me at once. The plan is at a fragile point. 
Know that the time is drawing near when the Faithful shall be rewarded and the Infidels will meet their just punishment. Stand steadfast and vigilant Brother Fachish and glory shall be yours. 
Hedrack 



Fachish's Books
• An ancient tome entitled "The Yeth Codex":
The worm-eaten pages you are holding, about a dozen in number, are filled with a dense, crabbed script which occasionally becomes spidery and sprawling without apparent reason... extended readings prove nauseating and disorienting. The language is a corrupted form of Ancient Suloise, and marginal notes suggest that the pages are a translation from an older tongue. The author or translator displays an obsession with capitalization and interjections. Most of the text is a meandering prayer, both groveling and gruesome, to something variously called the Unmaker, the Destroyer, the One and the None, the Eater, and the Sleeper in the Void. There are also disgusting supplications, dedications, and vows from the author to the entity, and several portions of the text are divine spells.
In some instances, the text alludes to an imprisoned “Avatar” of the entity. A mention of a manifestation of the Avatar near the now-lost Baklunish city of Dharba-Aran places the Avatar on Oerth prior to the Invoked Devastation, although there is nothing to indicate whether the Avatar or its associated entity was linked to the Cataclysm. It is clear that the author of the text regarded the Avatar, like the entity it represented, as an object of abject terror and sniveling adoration.
It is also clear that the Avatar or its associated entity was at some point imprisoned by “The Others,” a group held in contempt by the author, who seems incredulous that such a thing could or should have happened. At one point, there is also mention of “thousand-cursed Tsojcanth.” The author refers to “the Black Cyst” as the venue of the Avatar’s or entity’s confinement; several descriptions of the prison as “Beyond” and “Outside the Prime” suggest an extraplanar location.

• A beautifully illustrated tome, the cover of which is titled in silver, "The Breath of The Eye." It's pages seem to have been tenderly perused over the years:
This book is a sort of how-to manual relating various techniques of torture. Most of the techniques described herein use suffocation, drowning, alteration or removal of the subject's lungs, and the like. An appendix in the back gives recipes for the preparing and utilization of  ungol dust, burnt othur fumes, and insanity mist.

• "The Boundless Blue" by Gaunt Hohn. The chapter on inhabitants of the Elemental Plane of Air is quite dog-eared:_
"Yan-C-Bin: Yan-C-Bin, the Master of Evil Air, is naturally invisible. Only a slight disturbance in the air marks the passage of this archomental. He lives in a palace of solid air similar to Akadi's, but spends much of his time wandering the plane (not to mention several others, particularly the Prime Material). All creatures that soar the skies of any plane or realm know of Yan-C-Bin and fear him. The power doesn't amass troops, but merely gathers together small groups of evil air elementals (and similar creatures) as needed.
"His greatest foe is Chan, though their conflict is not an open, physical war but one of silent intimidation and covert chant-gathering. Truth is, the two have never even met. Neither puts much stock in amassing armies, but its said that someday these wandering beings will meet, and that only one will survive the day.…"_

• A battered, copper-bound work entitled, "Welcome to the War," by Altus Timblespiver, which seems to ramble on about something he thinks is important:_
"…One of the most important mistakes a prime can make is just that: thinking he can make an important mistake. He can't. Sure he can irritate some high-ups, and get himself put in the dead-book real easy. He can steal the hammer of Thor… well, at least he can give it a try. He can kill off a pit fiend and try to storm the fortress of Malsheem.
"But is any of this important? No. A mortal can make precious little difference in the Blood War. It's too big, been going on too long. The most lasting impact a body can hope to have is - maybe, just maybe - to become a tiny little footnote in the annals of the war. But even that's something that powerful heroes, paladins, and wizards and the like, haven't done in eons. It's that hard.…
"…let me give you some basic tips on the war. But don't think I can share the full dark of it with you. You'll find out the real secrets as you get better in your trade - whatever it is. Just remember: Life on the planes is about belief and knowledge. If you expect everything to be handed to you on a silver platter like it is on the Material, well you've got a good deal to learn, and you probably ain't going to like most of it.…"_

• A worn scroll, the edges of which are pressed gold leaf. It is written in Dwarven, but has been translated into Common between the lines:
The scroll describes the area of the mines that the Air Temple is in, as well as many of the chambers that lie to the east of it, as the living area of the dwarven community that once ruled here. 
After a page and a half of mundane information about the dwarves' daily lives, the scroll indicates that the dwarves discovered a magnificent diamond deep within their mines. They secreted this fabulous stone, called Tulian's Eye after their queen, somewhere in the area. The last part of the scroll is a warning regarding the diamond's curse…

• The "Dämonomicon", which, aside from offering detailed illuminations of people performing truly unwholesome acts upon one another, offers the following information:_
"…The mightiest of the demons are the balors, the personification of rage and passion that drive the race into frenzies of destruction. Caught up in their own spells of self-loathing and self-love, balors push themselves toward release and abandon. They won't find it, but their absolute devotion to the war effort often inspires their inferiors. Indeed, these fiends are the very heart of the Blood War, rousing all other demons to take arms against their opponents with murderous fury.
"The canine heads of the glabrezu hide monstrous intelligence and cunning. These demons are far more subtle than they look; fact is, they shoulder the burden of drawing strength from other planes (especially the Material). The glabrezu tempt mortals into summoning them, and then, sap power from the sod's plane for the betterment of the Abyss.
"The froglike hezrou enforce the will of the rest of the high demons, and see to it that lesser fiends form crack fighting forces. Without the hezrou, the balors and mariliths might bark orders that never reach the ears of their battle captains or get woefully misinterpreted.
"The mariliths, six-armed strategists of the Blood War, hold the second-most important seat in Abyssal society. They don't inspire the same awe as balors, but they're terrifying in their own right. Shrewd and cruel, the mariliths are eager to betray and hurt, and their brilliant minds plan the complicated surges and feints of the demon troops. If the balors are the heart of the Blood War, the mariliths are the head.
"The nalfeshnee are the judges of the Abyss. They decide which souls become dretches, which become manes, and which become rutterkin - all based on the spirit's potential for evil. These bloated demons boost or sap the intelligence of the newly formed fiends. Thus, they really control the Abyssal end of the Blood War, for success depends on the quality of the recruits.
"Finally, vrocks make up the sterling fighting force of the Abyssal fiends. A gathering of vrocks (also called a murder of vrocks) can unleash crushing magic on its enemies, and its coordinated attacks are enough to give even the devils pause. Vrocks work together better than do the other battle-bent demons. Fact is, vrocks exhibit the only loyalty in the Abyss; they're proof that demons can band together to form an effective team.…" _


----------



## Dalamar (Nov 29, 2005)

"Do the people actually read these things? I'd fall asleep halfway through some of these," Kerwyn says as he turns around one of the books, trying to decide which way a picture is supposed to be looked at.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Nov 29, 2005)

OOC: For future reference, when low on effective spells, Belaver will engage at range with his sling.


----------



## Endur (Nov 29, 2005)

In addition to the Air Temple, the party has now captured the South Gate into the Crater Ridge Mines.  So far the party has found three entrances into the Crater Ridge Mines: The High Western gate the party entered by, the lower Southern gate the party just captured, and the secret passage into the Dwarven Temple.

As the party is deciding where to go next, a warrior cultist walks up, is about to hand you a pouch, and then suddenly realizes that you aren't members of the cult.  He tries to flee, but is dropped onto the ground by Neshi and becomes another prisoner.  He admits under questioning that a hooded cultist gave him a message for Choranth; he does not know which cultist it was that gave him the message.

The message is written in elven.  
_
  Lylamwyn,

The time has finally come for me to communicate with you and your associates. Please share everything I have written with your companions and then destroy this note.  Sending you this note comes at a great peril to myself. However, I can no longer ignore your success thus far in penetrating our enclave in the Lortmil Mountains. 

You have achieved much against difficult odds, but the trials ahead will become harder. Our esteemed chief has dismissed your progress thus far as no more than chance – luckily, for if he turns his attention upon you your doom will soon follow. 

You have done well to not attempt crossing the Fire Bridge. Had you done so, you would surely have been destroyed. Soon will come a better time. The concentration of the leaders of the cult is directed elsewhere, as the search for the champion intensifies. This gives me the distraction and time to provide this warning to you. 

Your conquest of the fiend, D’Gran, was an excellent omen of things to come, but it does not compare to your victory over the Forces of the Air Temple!  Good tidings indeed! News of the destruction of the Air Altar has reached us here in the Outer Fane. Not that it was difficult to discern, what with the mountain shaking like that. We wondered what it was at first, until Mistress Naquent came rushing in, and in what foul mood! I was – secretly, of course – overjoyed. Hedrack, I am afraid, sees things in a different light. He made mention of “crushing those puny infidels”, although I am uncertain as to whether he meant you or your superiors in Hommlet. 

Heed me. I pray for your success when you face the next temple, whether you choose to fight the Fire Temple or the Earth Temple. Know that the Earth Temple is now populated exclusively by the reptiles from the Underdark.  The leader of the Fire Temple is Tessimon and she bears a rod of tentacles, a potent sign of favor from the Elder Elemental Eye.  

Should you succeed, I implore you: do not be hasty! The Outer Fane is well protected, and you will need to gain more power as well as the appropriate keys before making your approach. The time is growing near, but it is not upon us yet. I am doing my best to delay proceedings in the search for the champion. I will try to get a further message to you when he is found, but you should not be able to ignore the omens of his finding even should I fail.

Beware, my friends. The path ahead is rough. I know, as I have trodden upon its darker twin. Mayhap I will never be able to make my way back. Be it that your path stays lighted.

-- A friend
_


----------



## Xael (Nov 29, 2005)

Lylamwyn passes the message around if there's somebody else who can read Elven, and then briefly translates the message to others. He doesn't do this near the prisoners of course. "So, there's somebody in here who seems to know me, or has found out about me, and seems to be following our progress. But we can't do much about that now, so more importantly, we have cleared the Air Temple. Should we head for the Earth of Fire temple, or head back to civilization to identify and sell all the stuff we've found so far, and possibly purchase the freedom of the dwarves and resupply?"


----------



## Thanee (Nov 29, 2005)

*Lenya*

_“Interesting. I hope that there aren't many others looking out for our progress here. Anyways, we did make good progress for sure and I think we can still make some before heading back. Earth Temple?”_


----------



## Endur (Nov 29, 2005)

The party recalls that the Earth Temple is back on the other side of the original gate they entered, where Kerwyn saw the Troglydytes previously (maybe a two mile walk through the tunnels).

The party isn't sure exactly where the Fire Temple is.  The prisoners think the Fire Temple is about a half mile to the east in the direction the party has not yet traveled.


----------



## Manzanita (Nov 29, 2005)

*Torn*

Torn shakes her head.  "This is incredible.  This place is vast.  Who are these people?  What do they want.  They are evidently trying to fool the Verbobonc and the gnomes into war.  But for what purpose.  Are they powerful enough to seize power in the area?  I have no idea where my friends or the ambassador are.  I will follow where you lead.  Are you guys looking for anything in particular?"


----------



## Dalamar (Nov 29, 2005)

"Adventure, gold and wenches?" Kerwyn suggests.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Nov 30, 2005)

"We are running very low on wands of healing, and I have a feeling that our need for them will only increase as we continue.  If the writer of this letter can be trusted, we should not be overhasty.  I would advise a trip back to town, to resupply."


----------



## Endur (Nov 30, 2005)

Toriah's face blanches as he asks, "To Verbobonc?  I'd rather not go back there.  Its a two week trip.  And I've had bad experiences there, before I became a goblin.  Are you sure goblins are welcome in Verbobonc?"


----------



## Xael (Nov 30, 2005)

"Kerwyn can loan you his bandana.", Lylamwyn says to Toriah. 

"I'd like to make the trip now, because if we start stirring up trouble in the other temples, we're bound to attract even more attention to us. Things might calm down a bit here while we're gone, and with luck they'll think we left for good. And I wouldn't like to run out of healing wands either.", he says to the rest of the party.


----------



## Endur (Nov 30, 2005)

Craven responds to Torn's questions, "Who are they?  They are servants of evil gods.  They were seeking artifacts from a ancient shrine dedicated to a God of Destruction located outside the small village of Hommlet.  We followed clues and arrived here.
"We don't know their purpose, but in the past, the Temple of Elemental Evil attempted to conquer the nearby lands by force and they even summoned a Demon Queen.  How these cultists are related to the Temple of Elemental Evil and what they are attempting now, we don't know for sure.  There have been scattered clues that indicate the cultists are seeking a Champion, a Herald of Doom.
"Whether they are powerful to do what they did in the past, we don't know.
"What are we looking for?  Kerwyn, Lenya, and Toriah are seeking adventure.  Lylamwyn is seeking lore.  Belaver feels a responsibility towards the land and all of its inhabitants.  Raner is seeking to free his ancestral home and diamond mine from these terrible creatures.  And I think the forces of evil must be defeated and their plan foiled."


----------



## Endur (Nov 30, 2005)

Estimated Travel Times (on foot or with wagons)
Hommlet to Moathouse: 1 day
Hommlet to Temple of Elemental Evil/Nulb: 2 days
Hommlet to Verbobonc: 6 days
Hommlet to Rastor & Mount Stalagos: 16 days (because of hills and lack of roads, would be 12 days otherwise)

Verbobonc to Temple of Elemental Evil/Nulb: 6 days 
Verbobonc to Rastor & Mount Stalagos: 12 days (bypasses the Kron Hills)

Rastor to Mount Stalagos: 3 hours

Traveling on horseback will cut travel time in half.

Belaver in Eagle Form can cut travel time in 1/6.


----------



## Pyrex (Nov 30, 2005)

"I hate to give up whatever element of suprise we have remaining; but ye may be right.  I'm not sure how long we can keep this up without being resupplied."


----------



## Endur (Nov 30, 2005)

Toriah suggests, "With the gold and jewels Kerwyn borrowed from the dwarven temple and the equipment from the cultists in the Air Temple, we should have 30,000 gold pieces worth of stuff to ransom Raner's cousins from the Orcs in Rastor."


----------



## Pyrex (Nov 30, 2005)

Raner looks up, a little suprised.  "Really?  I hadn' realized we'd collected that much stuff.  That's great news!"


----------



## Thanee (Nov 30, 2005)

*Lenya*

Responding to Torn's question about the purpose of this undertaking, Lenya responds: _“It's not just adventure I seek, but also I would like to see the good people from Hommlet safe from harm and whatever evil forces are gathering here. They were very nice to me and I don't want them to suffer.”_

_“Besides, I havn't earned so much when I was working as a tavern wench there,”_ the young Rhennee adds with a wink.


----------



## Manzanita (Nov 30, 2005)

"I see there are many things we seek.  You do intend to return here then?  As long as we hurry, I would like to accompany you.  I would note survive long here on my own.  Feeing dwarves from bondage could be useful, especially as they may have additional information about this complex.  For me, I need to find my companions and the ambassador, all of whom I believe are in this complex somewhere.  I fear the worst for them, and would urge the company to return as soon as possible."


----------



## Endur (Nov 30, 2005)

Toriah replies to Raner with a sheepish grin, "Well, errr, I think one of the diamonds that Kerwyn picked up off the altar to Moradin might be nearly enough all by itself."


----------



## Thanee (Nov 30, 2005)

*Lenya*

_“And wouldn't that be exactly what Moradin's treasure should be used for? What greater gift could he give your kinsmen now, than their freedom?”_


----------



## Dalamar (Nov 30, 2005)

There's a glitter in Kerwyn's eyes when Toriah gives an estimate on the price of the gem.
"My preciouss...."

*OoC:*


----------



## Pyrex (Dec 1, 2005)

Thanee said:
			
		

> _“And wouldn't that be exactly what Moradin's treasure should be used for? What greater gift could he give your kinsmen now, than their freedom?”_




"Aye, quite fitting it'd be."


----------



## Endur (Dec 1, 2005)

The party finds two wagons and four mules near the entrance to the main gate of the crater ridge mines (used to supply the mines with food and other essentials).  The party loads up tons of non-magical weapons and equipment from the air temple into the wagon for the orcs.

As the party is leaving the Mountain, they see a gargantuan creature flying above the mountain.  Belaver thinks the creature might be a giant insect, and that it is following the party.  The insect watches from high above for about an hour as the party heads towards Rastor.  Then the insect turns back towards the mountain.

Kerwyn uses his hat to assume his anti-paladin guise.  Kreugna shows much humility as she readily agrees to accept the party’s valuables in exchange for the freedom of the dwarves.

The party gives the following items to the Orc chief Kreugna in Rastor (the party gives all of the non-magical weapons and armor as well as all of their non-magical valuables except for the special gems that Kerwyn found and the gold and platinum coins).  

The party gives the following to Kreugna:

Recent Air Temple equipment
Gnoll equipment: 11 battle axes, 11 shortbows, 11 leather armors, 11 heavy shields (770)
Human warrior equipment: 11 mw bastard swords, 11 mw banded mail, 11 shields, 9 longbows, 4 heavy crossbows, 200 arrows, 80 xbow bolts (9405)
Ogre equipment: 2 giant sized great swords, 2 giant sized chain shirts (300)
2 Large Masterwork Greatswords. 700 gp.

Nonmagical Weapons From Lylamwyn’s list
- 18 Masterwork Bastard Swords. 6,030 gp.
- Masterwork Longsword. 315 gp.
- 2 Masterwork Short Swords. 620 gp.
- 6 Masterwork Heavy Maces. 1,872 gp.
- Masterwork Mighty Composite Longbow (Str 16). 700 gp.
- Masterwork Mighty (+2) Composite Longbow. 600 gp.
- Mighty Composite Longbow (+2 Str). 300 gp.
- Masterwork Composite Shortbow. 375 gp.
- Masterwork Light Crossbow. 335 gp.
- 16 Longbows. 1,200 gp.
- 20 masterwork arrows.

Nonmagical armor from Lylamwyn’s list
2 Masterwork Full Plates. 3,300 gp.
- Large Masterork Spiked Full Plate. 3,250 gp.
- Masterwork Heavy Steel Shield. 170 gp.
- 16 Masterwork Banded Mails. 6,400 gp.
- Masterwork Chainmail. 300 gp.
- Masterwork Chain Shirt. 250 gp.
- Large Masterwork Chainmail. 450 gp.
- 2 Banded Mails. 500 gp.

8 paintings (from Facish’s room) and a rug (worth 600 gp)

Money and valuables from Lylamwyn’s list

Pearl Earrings. 300 gp.
- A Bracelet. 200 gp.
- Silver and Pearl Necklace. 350 gp.

- Gold Ring. 150 gp.
- Bronze Harp. 75 gp.
- Silver platter and service. 200 gp.
- Non-magical holy book bound in silver with inlaid gems. 400 gp.
- Small Gold Statue of Moradin. 1,000 gp.
- Gold Urn. 300 gp.
- 10 Amethysts. 2,000 gp.
- Box with inlaid gold bearing images of dwarves at the forge. 250 gp.
- Golden Incense Burner. 175 gp.
- Bronze Ewer. 20 gp.
- Small carved ivory statuette of an elephant. 50 gp.
- Finely wrought gold bracelet. 60 gp.

- Gold Necklace. 500 gp.
- 5 20 gp gems. 100 gp.
- Golden Dagger. 100 gp.
- Jeweled Brooch. 75 gp.
- Gold Necklace. 200 gp.

2,467 sp
- 878 cp.



Rerrid Hammersong and the other dwarves are overjoyed to be freed of the orcs.  Rerrid is astonished to see what Raner and the party have accomplished in Mount Stalagos.  

After hearing of the party’s plans to resupply with additional wands of cure light wounds, Rerrid offers to enchant the party’s wands.  Rerrid and the dwarves offer to use the secret passage that the party found and re-occupy the temple of Moradin.  They will rely upon the secret passages and traps to defend themselves from the cultists.  And they will provide the party with a safe place to rest.  The dwarves will even forge magical weapons and armor for the party.

The party escorts the dwarves back to the Mountain.  The gates are sealed upon their return, but the party leads the dwarves to the secret passage into the Temple of Moradin.  The Dwarves set up the living quarters.

Rerrid Hammersong consecrates the Temple of Moradin and the dwarves invite the party to a feast to celebrate their foothold in Mount Stalagos.  Rerrid tells the party that he will work on whatever wands the party chooses to give him to enchant.


----------



## Manzanita (Dec 1, 2005)

Torn is delighted to see the dwarves freed, and have them reoccupy their temple.  She doens't know what to ask for, but gives them her blessings and assistance however possible.


----------



## Endur (Dec 1, 2005)

Rerrid Hammersong and the other dwarves are particularly impressed that Kerwyn and Lylamwyn were so moved by the plight of Raner's family that Kerwyn and Lylamwyn voluntarily gave up their elven and human bodies to become dwarves.

The clan votes to make Kerwyn and Lylamwyn honorary members of the clan.

Rerrid informs Craven and Raner that the altar has been re-consecrated and that he will be able to enchant axes and hammers with powerful spells.


----------



## Xael (Dec 1, 2005)

Lylamwyn tries his best not to be moved to tears by the honor...

"So, are we still making the trip to Verbobonc?"


----------



## Pyrex (Dec 1, 2005)

"I'm not seein as we need to now since Rerrid can cook up the wands  an' whatever else we might need right here.  Given it'd take a week each way it'll probably even be faster."


----------



## Thanee (Dec 1, 2005)

*Lenya*

_“Making weapons, armor and wands will take time. We could very well spend that time on aquiring more useful tools for our undertaking here.”_


----------



## Endur (Dec 1, 2005)

Rerrid says, "Och, I can make or recharge a healing wand in a day.  I can also pray for Moradin to bless an axe or a hammer."


----------



## Manzanita (Dec 1, 2005)

*Torn*

"The ambassador and my companions are probably being cruelly tortured as we speak.  We must press one.  Please don't go to Verbononc.  Let's get new wands and go back."


----------



## Endur (Dec 2, 2005)

Lylamwyn identifies the three wands while the rest of the party helps the dwarves set up their new home inside the Temple of Moradin.  Lylamwyn determines that the three wands are: a wand of _Divine Favor _ (25 charges), a wand of _Inflict Light Wounds _ (20 charges), and a wand of _Shatter_ (10 charges). 

Rerrid Hammersong explains how to use a Hammersphere to Belaver, Craven, Raner, Lylamwyn, Lenya, and Torn.  "You hold the Hammersphere aloft and call out Moradin's name.  His hammer will appear in the air and strike the foe.  You can use a Hammersphere once per day."  The hammer that is summoned looks like the Sword of Heironeous that Torn summoned, except larger and more powerful, as if the spell that is used is similar but more powerful than _Spiritual Weapon_.  

While the others are hard at work, Kerwyn and Toriah go scouting through the corridors around the Dwarven Temple.  The Orcs are nowhere around; appearently they took advantage of the destruction of the Air Temple to escape from the Crater Ridge Mines.  In the Air Temple itself, Kerwyn and Toriah see zombies standing as silent guards (Kerwyn and Toriah recognize the zombies as some of the temple minions that the party slew).  

After resting and recuperating and receiving a new wand of _cure light wounds _ from Rerrid, the party marches on towards the Earth Temple.  

The party decides that instead of traveling the two miles to the Earth Temple through the dark windy tunnels of the Crater Ridge Mines, the party will take a shortcut by traveling outside the Mountain via the secret passage from the dwarven temple to the outside, then around the mountain to the west gate, and then inside the mountain to the Earth Temple.  It might actually be a three mile trip around the outside of the Mountain, but you'll have none of the windy tunnels, nor hopefully, will you have to worry about the many creatures that lurk between the dwarven temple and the Earth Temple.

Its a bright sunny day as the party circles around the Mountain.  Far above in the sky, an enormous hornet appears to be circling the Mountain.  Its possible that a humanoid is riding the giant hornet as a mount.

The party approaches the Western Gate by which they once before entered the Mountain.  The gate is locked.  Skeleton archers fire arrows at the party from the arrow slits flanking the gate.  

Lylamwyn commands one of the skeletons to open the gate.  Craven and Torn call upon St. Cuthbert and Heireoneous to destroy the rest of the skeleton archers, and the rest of the skeletons fall to pieces.

The gate is opened and Raner smashes the last skeleton to bits.  

The hall is much the way it was on the party's last trip.  The hall is wide and long, the walls plastered taupe and painted with murals of demons, human sacrifice, devilish revelry, monsters destroying and devouring humans, and people being ravaged by the power of wind, whirlpools, blazing flames, and landslides.  These disturbing scenes continue down the entire length of this subterranean avenue.

Immediately in front of the doors to the west, four symbols are placed in mosaic on the floor: a silvery white circle (matching the sword that Torn carries), a brown triangle, an amber-red diamond, and a blue-green square.

Kerwyn and Toriah sneak around the corner and head north towards the Earth Temple.  They discover two reptilian guards at a Y intersection.  The guards are no match for Kerwyn and Toriah.  The guards hit the ground without making a sound or even a bad smell.  (Kerwyn 20/17, critical sneak attack, dmg 16; Toriah 19/10+, critical sneak attack, dmg 17).  

Which fork of the Y will the party take next, the left or the right?


----------



## Manzanita (Dec 2, 2005)

*Torn*

"They raise eveything we kill into undead.  This time we must destroy all bodies.  We must burn or smash them completely.  As for which way, now.  I have no idea.  left?"


----------



## Dalamar (Dec 2, 2005)

While they're still at the dwarven temple, "interested in his new roots", Kerwyn asks what was held on the pedestal that looks like it "was emptied by the evil cultists". Or in other words, he subtly tries to find out what signifigance the gems he snatched hold.


"I'm right-handed, so maybe we should go left?"


----------



## Endur (Dec 2, 2005)

Rerrid responds to Kerwyn, "Many things are missing.  The evacuation was hectic and its hard to say what was taken with us and what was lost when we fled from the terrible demon of fire and darkness.

"Two items of particular importance come to mind.

"An emerald as large as an egg.  The room at the top of the stairs next to the main altar area was called the Chamber of Mysteries.  Hanging from a silver chain was an emerald as big as an egg.  But its value was far greater than that of an ordinary emerald, for it was a relic of Moradin and contained the essence of dwarvenkind.  Any dwarf that touched the stone would be filled with the knowledge of his lineage and other information about your ancestors.  That emerald is still missing.

"The other item, a diamond that looked sort of like an eye, was hidden from us even before we were invaded.  Some said the clan lord knew where it was secretly located, others said the high priest knew its location.  But both were slain and none now know where Queen Tulian's eye is located.  At least Tulian's eye is safe from thieves.  Legend says that a dire curse protects Tulian's eye from any thief foolish enough to handle the diamond."


----------



## Dalamar (Dec 2, 2005)

"I'll be sure to keep an eye out and deal justified retribution in case we find them in the possession of the cultists," Kerwyn solemnly promises Rerrid.


If occasion presents itself, Kerwyn will discreetly try to use the emerald to see if it knows anything about his family's current well-being, seeing as he hasn't had any contact with them since he left the academy. Especially important is his little sister who should be coming of age in a few months.


----------



## Endur (Dec 2, 2005)

The party follows the left corridor from the Y intersection for 160 feet and then enters a cavern with a smooth floor.  Laid into the floor, in new brownish stone, is a triangle mosaic 15 feet across.  The walls have disturbing black sigils crudely smeared upon them.  Lenya does not detect any magic in the floor or the sigils.

Lylamwyn thinks the sigils might be Terran for various bad things (such as destruction, death, etc.).

There are two stairwells going down out of this chamber.  One leading to the north, the other to the east.  The party decides to go left again and takes the north stairwell.

The party travels another hundred feet through winding tunnels.  Kerwyn and Toriah are sneaking sixty feet ahead of the party and see a single Troglydyte munching on food next to a fire.  Stones have been arranged in this cavern to function as chairs, couches, and tables.  A brazier full of hot coals, surrounded by long metal forks and a pot full of small chunks of meat, glows atop one of the tables.  The walls are covered with the skins of various creatures: bears, large lizards, and even humans.  The cave carries an acrid odor.

(Kerwyn move silently 20, hide 24; Toriah move silently 30, hide 26)

Kerwyn and Toriah sneak attack the unaware Troglydyte (Kerwyn 7+ miss; Toriah 13+6+2 flanking=21 hit, dmg 22).  At the last moment, the Trog manages to dodge Kerwyn's dagger, but is still dropped by Toriah's rapier.

The Trog was wearing a breastplate made of insect chiten, had 3 potions and 100 gp in a belt pouch, and was wearing a very nice set of boots, boots that magically resized themselves to fit Toriah's feet.

The party continues onward into the next cavern, with Kerwyn and Toriah sneaking ahead of the rest of the party.  This large stench filled cave is filled with sleeping pallets and piles of hay, as well as a few bags and sacks.  A lingering caustic stench hangs in the air.  The walls are smeared with pitch, making it seem particularly dark.  Enough room exists here to house at least twenty individuals.

Kerwyn and Toriah sneak attack two sleeping Trogs and the Trogs do not awaken.

The sacks and bags contain clothing and gear.  One sack holds an iron obex symbol on a chain that Craven, Lylamwyn, and Torn recognize as the symbol of Tharzidun, God of Destruction.  Another sack has a book written in dark Draconic lettering regarding the worship of the Elder Elemental Eye and even a fair bit of history regarding the Temple of Elemental Evil.  A third sack holds a lot of grain, far more grain than a sack its size should be able to hold.  Lenya sees an aura of magic around the third sack.  

With no way further to go, the party returns back to the room with two stairwells going down.  This time the party takes the eastern stairway.  A woven-fiber sleeping mat lies on the floor in the south part of the cave.  Hanging over it are two greatswords on the wall.  A trog is standing on the floor, holding his greatsword in his two hands, and looking this way and that way alertly.  His scaly skin is jet black and a number of iron rings pierce his flesh, from which he dangles small bones, skulls, or tiny totems (including brown triangles).

Kerwyn and Toriah have been sneaky so far and don't think the Trog has seen them yet(Kerwyn move silently 20, hide 22; Toriah move silently 36, hide 20).  They rush forward to silence the guard.  (Kerwyn 7+ miss, Toriah 20/4+ does not confirm, sneak attack dmg 12).  The guard dodges Kerwyn's dagger and is stabbed by Toriah.  Unfortunately, the guard does not die.

Round 1: 
20: Kerwyn stabs the Trog with his second try (13+8+2 flanking=23 hit, sneak attack, dmg 12)  
14: Toriah misses the Trog this time.  (7+ miss)
13: The Trog yells and makes an awful smell (Toriah becomes sick DC13: 2+ fort save) and swings at Kerwyn (8+10=18, dmg 13) and bites Kerwyn (20/5, dmg 2).


----------



## Endur (Dec 2, 2005)

The rest of the party, sixty feet away and out of sight of the fight, hears the yelling and knows that the alarm has been given.

Kerwyn and Toriah hear the armored members of the party coming down the stairs from the west (stairs are difficult terrain, cost double movement).  They also hear armored Troglydytes coming from the North and South.

Round 2: 
20: Kerwyn (-15) attacks the great sword trog, but misses (6+)
20: Torn double moves down the stairs (not in charge range yet)
20: Armored Trog double moves from the North and arrives in the room with Kerwyn (and Kerwyn becomes sick)
20: Medium Earth Elemental double moves from the North and arrives in the room with Kerwyn
17: Lenya moves down the stairs and fires an eldritch blast at the Great Sword Trog (20/6+7=13 vs. ac 10+4 cover=14, hit but do not confirm, dmg 15) 
14: Toriah (sick) continues to attack the Trog, but misses (7+)
14: Belaver double moves down the stairs
14: Neshi is close behind Belaver
13: Trog with great sword (-39) attacks Kerwyn (Sword: 14+ hit, dmg 10, Bite: 2+ miss)
10: Lylamwyn moves and casts _Haste_ on Belaver, Craven, Lenya, Lylamwyn, Raner, and Torn 
6: Raner double moves down the stairs towards the swordplay (now in charge range)
5: Trogs from the south double move (but not in the room yet)
3: Craven double moves down the stairs, his warhammer giving off light to see by


----------



## Pyrex (Dec 2, 2005)

/ooc: How rude of us, we interrupted the Trogs fondue party!  For shame!  

Being a bit out-of-range for a charge, Raner double-moves toward the fight, axe & shield at the ready.


----------



## Thanee (Dec 2, 2005)

*Lenya*

_“It can't always go without trouble... quick now!”_

Lenya moves closer and around the corner, which blocks sight, and attacks any opponent she can make out with her _Eldritch Blast_.


----------



## Manzanita (Dec 2, 2005)

*Torn*

Torn will attempt to close and engage with her new longsword.  AC 22, +11 1d8+5


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Dec 2, 2005)

Belaver closes, Neshi keeping beside him.


----------



## Endur (Dec 3, 2005)

Round 3: 
20: Kerwyn (-25, sick) attacks the great sword trog, but misses (2+)
20: Torn (_Haste_) double moves down the stairs and adjacent to the great sword trog (and becomes sick, dc 13 fort: 2+ fail)
20: Armored Trog speaks strange words and an evil looking eye appears next to Kerwyn (evil eye 17+ hits, dmg 8).  Kerwyn falls to the ground, bleeding.
20: Medium Earth Elemental attempts to engulf Toriah (grapple attempt, Toriah AOO 3+ miss, Elemental touch attack 18+, Elemental 19+ vs. Toriah 7+, dmg 8)
17: Lenya (_Haste_) moves down the stairs and blasts the spell casting Trog (10+ hits, dmg 19) and Lenya becomes sick (fort save 3+)
14: Toriah (sick, -8) escapes the earth elemental grasping him and tumbles away (18+ vs. 1+) 
14: Belaver (_Haste_) moves down the stairs and adjacent to Kerwyn (dc 13 fort save, 7+7=14, 11+7=18 not sick)
14: Neshi ignores the stench (6+7=13, 11+7=18) and bites the Great Sword Trog (20/9+, does not confirm, dmg 6) 
13: Trog with great sword (-45) attacks Torn, but misses (sword 11+8=19 miss, bite 1+ miss)
10: Lylamwyn (_Haste_) moves down the stairs and casts Scorching Ray at the Trog spell caster (19+ hits, dmg 12) and Lylamwyn does not become sick (fort save 9+, 11+)
6: Raner (_Haste_) ignores the stench (13+, 20+) and charges the Trog spell caster (two handed power attack for 7, 6+12+2 charge+1 haste-7= 14 miss) 
5: 3 Trogs from the south charge and attack with axes (attack Raner: 19+ hit, dmg 4, attack Belaver: 5+ miss, attack Toriah: 7+ miss).  Belaver and Neshi Become sick (Belaver 3, Neshi 4)   
3: Craven (_Haste_) charges, becomes sick (6,12,19,7,3 fails), and obliterates the Trog attacking Belaver and pieces of reptile go every which way (2 handed power attack for 7, 20/18+, critical hit, dmg 76)


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Dec 3, 2005)

Belaver moves to heal Kerwyn, if he can do so without being cut down himself.


----------



## Endur (Dec 3, 2005)

Round 4: 
20: Kerwyn (-33, sick) does not stabilize
20: Torn (_Haste_, sick) defensively casts Cure Serious Wounds on Kerwyn (healing 20, concentration check 12+16-2=26) and returns Kerwyn to consciousness
20: Spell Caster Trog (-31) drinks a potion (healing 23) as the evil eye inflicts another wound upon Kerwyn (evil eye 10+ hits, dmg 3). 
20: Medium Earth Elemental engulfs Toriah again (grapple attempt, Toriah AOO 6+ miss, Elemental touch attack 14+, Elemental 3+9=12 vs. Toriah 12, dmg 10)
17: Lenya (_Haste_, sick) blasts the Trog spell caster (17+ hit, dmg 16)
14: Toriah (sick, -18) attempts to escape the elemental, but fails (16 vs. 10+9)
14: Belaver (_Haste_, sick) casts _Cure Moderate Wounds_ on Kerwyn (healing 18) 
14: Neshi (sick) bites the Trog with the Great Sword (18+7-2 sick=23 hit, dmg 6)
13: Trog with great sword (-51) steps back five feet, utters a word you do not recognize, and blasts Torn with a stream of rocks from his Sword (10+ hit, dmg 11)
10: Lylamwyn (_Haste_) casts _Grease_ on the Trog and the Magical Great Sword falls from the Trog's hands (Reflex save 8+ fails)
6: Raner's (_Haste_, -4) axe is a whirlwind of action as he splits the Trog spell caster in half and cuts another Trog (20/20, critical hit, dmg 28; cleave 7+13=20, hit, dmg 10; 2+ miss; 5+ miss) 
5: 2 Trog warriors attack Craven and Raner (Craven 5+ miss, Raner 7+ miss)
3: Craven (_Haste_, sick) slays a Trog and then attempts to free Toriah from the elemental (17+, hit, dmg 12; 18+, dmg 11; drops the trog; 6+, dmg 13 to elemental)


----------



## Endur (Dec 3, 2005)

Round 5: 
20: Kerwyn (fully healed except for sickness, prone) 
20: Torn (_Haste_, sick, -11) steps forward and stabs at the Trog (5+ miss) 
20: Medium Earth Elemental (-13, grappling Toriah) continues to squeeze Toriah (dmg 19) 
17: Lenya (_Haste_, sick) blasts the great sword Trog, dropping him (10+ hit, dmg 15)
14: Toriah (sick, -37, bleeding) fails to stabilize 
14: Belaver (_Haste_, sick) casts _Cure Moderate Wounds _ on Toriah (healing 13) 
14: Neshi (sick) barks
10: Lylamwyn (_Haste_) 
6: Raner's (_Haste_, -4) drops the last Trog (14, 17+, 9+ hits; dmg 41)
3: Craven (_Haste_, sick) blasts the elemental to pieces (15+, 13+, 19+ hits; dmg 26)

The party has won the battle, although both Kerwyn and Toriah came close to dying.  The party uses 8 more charges from wands of cure light wounds to fully recover.  The coughing and nausea caused by the stench of the Troglydytes goes away after a couple of minutes.


----------



## Endur (Dec 3, 2005)

The party searches the bodies of the Reptiles and discovers the following:

A magical greatsword with a brown triangle shape set into the pommel.  Lenya sees several magic auras on the Great Sword.

A suit of full plate and a suit of half plate, both made from insect chitin (non-magic).  (If the armor was smaller or Belaver was taller, he could wear the full plate armor without violating his druidic oaths).

A divine scroll of _Cure Moderate Wounds _ and _Summon Monster 3_
A magic ring
A magic cloak (yet another cloak of resistance +1 Lylamwyn surmises)
an unholy symbol of the Elder Elemental Eye
3 chain shirts
3 non-magic battle axes
2 non-magic great swords
1 blood-stained knife
12 javelins
56 gp

Lylamwyn also identifies the three potions that Kerwyn and Toriah found earlier as potions of invisibility.

As the party explores the nearby caverns, Kerwyn's _Eyes of the Eagle _ allow him to spot what look like a very suspicious set of holes in the wall (DC 22 Search check 7+11+5=23).  Further examination determines that the hallway is trapped with poison darts that could be fired out of the wall if you step in the wrong place.  

Kerwyn explores the chamber beyond the trap (by himself, bravely keeping the rest of the party from danger) and discovers a secret panel that conceals a chest.  Inside the locked chest, Kerwyn discovers 3 potions of cure light wounds, 133 gp, a small ebony statue of a Trog (worth 275 gp), a curved dagger, six sticks of incense, and another unholy symbol of the Elder Elemental Eye.

After exploring the nearby caverns, there is only one way left to go.  Kerwyn and Toriah sneak ahead and enter a large cave.  The 100' by 60' cave has two exits on the north side of the cave.  But there is a winged lion in the middle of the cave.

Kerwyn and Toriah return to the party and report what they found.


----------



## Endur (Dec 3, 2005)

As Torn ponders what would be necessary to prevent the slain Trogs from being transformed into undead, she remembers a story a Knight visiting the Monastery of Heironeous once shared with the brothers.  

"There I was.  A Knight Commander of the Knights of Dispatch.  A sworn brother.  And yet although I was the highest ranking Knight of Dispatch, I was not the Knight Commander of the force.  That honor was bestowed upon Sir Halworth of Hookhill, Resplendent Eagle, a Knight of the Watch.
"I know you brothers do not fully understand the split between the Knights of the Watch and the Knights of Dispatch.  And to be candid, there are things I can not share about the split, but the two knighthoods still work together closely, and you will understand more after listening to my tale.
"There were fifty of us, Knights and squires, who had answered the call to oppose a terrible menace.  A great necromancer had led an army of several thousand undead out of the Dim Forest.  The necromancer planned to seize the Old Road and cut the supply lines between Hochoch and Shibboleth.  Hochoch was in a precarious state in the war against the giants.  If Hochoch's supplies faltered, all of Geoff might be lost to the Giants.
"The problem was that the Knights favored two different strategies.  The Knights of the Watch wanted to charge the undead army at dawn.  The Knights of dispatch wanted to ambush the Necromancer with arrows.  


At this point, one of the monks, interrupted, 
"Can you believe the incompetence?  Leaving thousands of bodies where a Necromancer can animate them?  If I was in charge, the Necromancer would never have gotten an army in the first place."

The knight replied, 
"Ahh, and a wise leader you would be.  But how would you prevent the Necromancer from creating undead?
"Would you reduce every corpse to ash?  Necromancers do not need bodies to create Ghosts or Wraiths.
"Or would you bury the bodies beneath stone cairns, stones so heavy that an animated corpse can not dig its way out?  But even if you lay heavy stones, another can remove them.
"Or would you desecrate the corpses, inflicting hideous wounds upon the bodies in a manner that all of the Gods oppose?  Even so, Skeletons and Zombies manage to survive wounds that no normal body could ever survive.
"Or would you ask followers of Heironeous to consecrate the grave sites and patrol the cemetaries, on the look out for grave robbers?  Ask them to forsake the living and guard the dead instead?"

The chagrined Monk sits down, suddenly realizing that his criticism was an old one that had been considered before, and that the world was still full of undead.  

"So, back to my story, the debate was over.  All of the Knights had given their opinion except the two commanders.  As the junior commander, I told the assembled knights, 'If Sir Halworth desires it, we will charge the Undead Army at dawn.'  Sir Halworth readily answered that that was exactly what he wanted.  There was grumbling from the Knights of Dispatch, but they gave in.  I announced that I would organize reconassance patrols and sentries for the night, to make sure that we were not taken by surprise.

"The Knights of the Watch and their squires shined their weapons and armor for a battle that would be sung of.  Fifty of the best the world has ever seen against several thousand of the most horrible creatures known to man.

"I assigned the best archer amongst the Knights of Dispatch, a refugee from Geoff named Tarl, to go on reconaisance with me.  We spied out the enemy army in the middle of the night and filled the Necromancer with arrows.

"The next morning, the fifty knights defeated the few remaining undead that did not collapse upon the necromancer's death.  Although to tell the truth, the greatest threat the undead presented was the stench to our nostrils as we rode across a field full of rotting corpses.

"So as my tale concludes,  I think you now understand better the difference between the Knights of the Watch and the Knights of Dispatch.  And you, young monk, now understand the best way to defeat an army of the undead... kill the necromancer."


----------



## Manzanita (Dec 3, 2005)

Torn thinks of the story she heard as she stands over the dead Troglodytes.  She shakes her head.  Probably nothing we can do.  It would take too long to burn the bodies.  She settles for severing their heads.

"A winged lion.  What would that be?  It does not sound evil, yet it must be in a place like this.  It seems we must proceed against it."


----------



## Dalamar (Dec 4, 2005)

"Boccob's Inexisting Boobs, that was the third time I was almost killed during our journey. I think. I might've lost count at some point..." Kerwyn mutters as he gets up after getting struck down.
If the trog spellcaster was still barely among the living, Kerwyn tried to sipphon some spells from it.


----------



## Endur (Dec 4, 2005)

In his off moments away from the rest of the party, when Kerwyn tries to experiment upon the emerald, he is unable to get any information regarding his sister or the current status of his parents.  

He does find, coming to his mind unbidden, various stories about his parents, grandparents, and other distant ancestors, but all of the events happened before he was born.


----------



## Dalamar (Dec 4, 2005)

"Bah... stupid useless rock..."
Kerwyn decides to plant the gem on the corpse of some cultist of a higher rank when they again come across one, and then "find" it.


----------



## Endur (Dec 4, 2005)

Kerwyn and Toriah remark upon the fact that the large cavern containing the winged lion had an uneven floor of loose rocks.  Walking across the cavern would be difficult even if there was no winged lion in the cave.


----------



## Thanee (Dec 4, 2005)

*Lenya*

_“Did I mention that I *hate* troglodytes? This stench is awful.”_


----------



## Manzanita (Dec 5, 2005)

*Torn*

"We have no choice but to proceed.  Since it can evidently fly, anyway, we will have to attack with spells and missile weapons."  Torn loads her crossbow.  She'll also plan to summon a celestial giant owl  with her SMIV spell.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Dec 5, 2005)

"Are we certain that it's hostile?  It might merely be a trained attack animal of some kind, and if so, I could convince it to let us be."


----------



## Thanee (Dec 5, 2005)

*Lenya*

_“I could also try to charm it, like Slaazh. Hey, it did work, or not? I'm not entirely sure, whether it will work on a beast, though, but it's worth a try. It should let us pass then.”_


----------



## Pyrex (Dec 5, 2005)

"Not fighting would certainly be a refreshing change, but I plan on having me bow ready anyway."


----------



## Thanee (Dec 5, 2005)

*Lenya*

_“You better do, since I'm not quite sure, if it will work.”_


----------



## Endur (Dec 5, 2005)

Belaver, Neshi, and Lenya enter the large cavern ahead of the rest of the party.

Belaver recognizes straight away that the creature is a Magical Beast of some sort. 

Between Belaver's attempts at Calming and Lenya's attempts to charm the winged lion, the winged lion decides to not treat the party as prey nor does it roar a challenge.

Lylamwyn thinks that the creature might be a Manticore, a winged lion that fires spikes from its tail.

The party passes by the Winged Lion.

Does the party take the left or right exit from the cave?


----------



## Manzanita (Dec 5, 2005)

OOC:  We should probably always go the same way.  How 'bout right?


----------



## Endur (Dec 6, 2005)

The party takes the right hand exit from the room with the Manticore.  The party travels sixty feet and then enters a 20 by 20 foot cavern.  A vent in the center of the cave produces gusts of warm air.  A hammock made from a net hangs in the eastern part of the cave, while a mat of woven leather strips is at the entrance.  Humanoid skulls and bones are hung from or spiked onto the walls.

The welcome mat at the entrance to the cave appears to have been made from human and dwarf skin.

Kerwyn’s Eyes of the Eagle grant him the ability to notice a small stone that looked out of place.  After moving the stone, Kerwyn found a small hole where three 10 gp moss agates, 45 gp, and some magical incense was hidden.

The party returns to the cavern with the Manticore and tries the other exit.  The party goes down a flight of stairs for twenty feet.  The party travels another sixty feet until Kerwyn and Toriah spot a small gargoyle standing guard in a twenty by twenty cave.  They sneak up on the gargoyle and put it out of its misery.  

After traveling another sixty feet the party comes to a four way intersection.  The party takes the right most option and travels sixty feet until they enter a twenty feet by twenty feet cave with one exit to the south.  The cave smells of something rotting mixing with something acrid to make it a very unpleasant cave indeed.  Many vermin were once in this cave, there are many traces that make Belaver think that centipedes were in this cave, hundreds or thousands of centipedes in an area close together.

The party moves into the next cave, a 30’ by 30’ cave.  The dark stone wall of this cave are mostly covered with tapestries that show creatures made entirely of rock and earth toppling buildings and killing people.  On the ceiling, about 12 feet above, a dead human, skin shriveled and blackened, hangs by chains horizontally in a spread eagle position.  The rear of the cave has a wooden bed, a small table, a padded chair, and a chest.  The small table has a bronze coffer atop it.  The cave stinks of death.  

When Kerwyn examines the coffer, he accidentally sets off a magically trap, which causes him to experience winter cold and frostbite (dmg 18).  A wand of cure light wounds burns 3 charges to heal Kerwyn.

Inside the coffer, Kerywn discovers 10 100 gp amethysts and a magical amulet.

Kerwyn also discovers a note written in draconic: 
_Uskathoth- 
Trust in the Dark Master to guide you to glory. Just as you molded the Earth Temple anew from the ashes of Garrick's defeat, so too shall you rebuild from the incursions of these meddling intruders. Service to the Eye demands patience. With patience comes insight. If I did not find your people worthy I would not have supported your efforts against Tessimon. Prove yourself here and you will stand beside Ogremoch himself when we are called to judgement before the Elder Elemental Eye. 
Nonetheless, I know you cannot rebuild alone. Ukemil recommends you grant great respect to the one that bears this message.  Heed Ukemil’s advice. His strategic mind served him well in his quest to ascend to the Fane. Let it now serve you as well. 
May you feast on the warm entrails of these insolent unbelievers. 
Hedrack 
_

The party leaves the stinking caves and moves on.  

Kerwyn and Toriah slay another small gargoyle sentry.

Kerwyn and Toriah then sneak up to edge of a large room, the main cave is 60’ by 60’ and they are in a 40’ by 20’ area that leads into the main cave.  

Chanting in words that humans cannot pronounce meets your ears.  This cave smells of loam and blood.  A three-tiered ziggurat rises 15 feet above the floor, which is of soft earth.  Black-cloaked figures surround this edifice, at the top of which is a triangular platform the color of watery mud.  Another cloaked figure stands atop the altar clutching a bloody knife in one hand and what appears to be a heart in the other.  A blood-soaked body lies limp at that figure’s feet.  Behnd the figure with the knife, another humanoid figure beats a drum, and as it does, something rises up through the floor, passing through the soft earth as if it does not exist.  

The walls are covered with tapestries of dark brown and black images of demons and other hideous creatures.  

There appear to be five entrances to this room (southeast – the one the party is entering from, southwest, north east, northwest, and north.  Adjacent to the Northeast entrance is a cloaked cultist that is probably an ogre or a giant.  Adjacent to the Northwest entrance are three cloaked figures armed with spears.  Adjacent to the North entrance is a cloaked figure holding onto a female elf who wears chains and little else.

Around the pyramid are half a dozen cowled figures as well as the knife wielder and drummer and the strange creature that has risen from the floor.

The otherworldly abomination looks like nothing you have seen before.  It is not bipedal, instead it is a squat creature with mouth, eyes, and arms are set off a central body.  It has a large mouth that looks capable of swallowing a man whole and three clawed arms and eyes that can look in every direction.

.


----------



## Manzanita (Dec 6, 2005)

*Torn*

Torn cast her Holy Smite  spell.  She will try to catch as many of the cultists as possible within the 20 foot radius, perferably the ones on the top of the ziggurat.  Afterwards, unless events direct otherwise, she'll stay put to defend the spellcasters with her sword.


----------



## Endur (Dec 6, 2005)

Surprise Round
20: Lylamwyn casts _Glitterdust_ on the cultists on the Ziggurat (DC 17, cultist with knife 10+ pass, drummer 6+ fails, cultist 13+ fails, cultist 17+ pass, abomination 1 fail) 
20: Craven casts _Bless Weapon_ on his warhammer
18: Belaver summons a medium Air elemental (_Summon Nature's Ally IV_)
18: Neshi guards
18: Kerwyn shoots his crossbow at the nearest cultist (11+8=19 hit, dmg 13)
16: Lenya attempts to charm the abomination (DC 17 will: 16+ pass)
11: Raner moves closer
9: Toriah shoots an arrow at the knife wielder, but misses (2+)
6: Torn casts _Holy Smite_ on the cultists gathered around the Ziggurat (dmg 28 to evil outsiders, dmg 17 to other evil creatures, dmg 8 to neutral creatures, dc 17 will save for half damage and avoiding 1 round of blindness, knife wielder 2+ pass, drummer 18+ pass, cultists 13+ fail, 12+ fail, 17 pass, 20 pass, 5 fail, 16 pass, abomination 5 fail)

The cultist who was shot by Kerwyn's crossbow and smited by Torn's Holy Power falls to the ground bleeding.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Dec 6, 2005)

Belaver summons a Medium Air Elemental, commanding it to transform into a whirlwind and wreak havoc on the cultists.


----------



## Thanee (Dec 6, 2005)

*Lenya*

Lenya uses her _Charms_ on the weird creature that just arrived and points towards the cultists on the platform, where the sacrifice took place.

_“Kill the robed ones!”_


----------



## Pyrex (Dec 6, 2005)

Raner moves up, preparing to charge either the creature (if it does not obey Leyna's command) or the nearest cultist (if it does).


----------



## Dalamar (Dec 7, 2005)

Kerwyn crossbow-snipes the closest cultist.

On following rounds, he drops his crossbow and starts moving towards the Nort entrance to save the scantily-clad lady in distress, drawing his dagger as he goes and using the walls if that proves the faster way.


----------



## Xael (Dec 7, 2005)

Lylamwyn casts a _Glitterdust_ at the larges batch of cultists.


----------



## Manzanita (Dec 7, 2005)

Torn will move in to attack with her longsword.  She will head after Kerwyn, to help rescue the elf captive.

_OOC:  Sword Melee Atk +11 long sword+2 1d8+5
AC 22_


----------



## Endur (Dec 7, 2005)

Round 1
22: Knife Wielding Cultist (-8) shrugs off his robes, revealing his true identity as he speaks in a cold dispassionate voice that travels across the cavern.
“You are not from the Abyss.  You do not understand.  Following my path will cause you a greater pain than you know.”
Lareth the Beautiful casts _confusion_ at the party (Lenya 3+ fail, Lylamwyn 18+8=26 pass, Belaver 13+11=24 pass, Neshi 3+ fail, Kerwyn 3+ fail, Torn 20+ pass, Craven 6+ fail, Toriah 3+ fail) and then moves towards the exit guarded by the large cultist that looks like an ogre.

20: Lylamwyn strives to end the _Confusion_ effect with _Dispel Magic_, but fails (DC20 caster check 10+6=16 fail)
20: Craven (_Bless Weapon_, confused) mistakes Torn for a Demon from the abyss and attacks her (15+ hit, 3+ miss, dmg 12) 
19: Cultist holding prisoner shouts in a raspy reptilian voice and laughs manically as a hundreds and thousands of centipedes pour forth from the cave behind him.  The centipedes ignore the cultist, but run right over his prisoner.  The elven woman screams in terror as she is covered by the creeping doom until her screams are cut off when centipedes enter her mouth.  The centipedes are moving, slowly, towards the party as they cover walls floors and ceiling.  One of the blind cultists and the bleeding cultist are over-run by the creeping doom and slain.  The other cultists avoid being run over.  
18: Medium Air Elemental appears in whirlwind form and moves amongst the cultists, destroying the Creeping Doom, and scattering thousands of dead centipedes in every direction
18: Belaver waits to sling a stone at the next caster
18: Neshi (confused) flees 
18: Kerwyn (confused) mistakes Lylamwyn for a cultist and attacks Lylamwyn, but misses (1+)
18: Abomination (blind for six rounds, -28) flails its claws blindly
17: Drummer (blind for six round, -8) casts _Dispel Magic_ on the _Glitterdust_ (Belaver slings a stone, 19+ hits, dmg 3, concentration check DC23 15+7=22 fails) 
17: 8 other Cultists (1 cultist blind for 1 round, -8, -8, -8, -8, -17) draw weapons and form up in front of the pyramid 
17: Ogre-sized Cultist draws a sword and steps aside to let Lareth pass him by
16: Lenya (confused) flees
11: Raner charges the abomination, ignoring the horrible smells, and destroys the Abomination and cuts down one of the cultists (8 fort saves, 6+) (2 handed power attack for 7, 18+2+12-7=25 hit, dmg 22; cleave 14+2+12-7=21 hit, dmg 26) 
9: Toriah (confused) mistakes Craven for a Black Knight and attacks Craven (16+4+2=22 Hit, dmg 11)
6: Torn (-12) double moves towards the Trog guarding the elven woman


----------



## Pyrex (Dec 7, 2005)

/OOC: Over half the party confused?  This is going to hurt.  At least I was out-of-range. 

Hoping the elemental will delay the cultists a while and not sure how to un-confuse the others, Raner continues with his original plan of attacking the abomination; trying to stay out of the Glitterdust in the process.


----------



## Xael (Dec 7, 2005)

Lylamwyn tries to dispel the _Confusion_ spell by casting _Dispel Magic_, and tries not to dispel the _Glitterdust_ or the Air Elemental.


----------



## Manzanita (Dec 7, 2005)

*torn*

Torn decides she needs to distance herself from the confused members of the party.  She moves away to attack one of the cultists holding the elf captive.


----------



## Thanee (Dec 7, 2005)

*Lenya*

_“Wheeee!”_

Lenya runs down some corridor, knowing, that if she runs fast enough, she will learn how to fly.


----------



## Endur (Dec 8, 2005)

Round 2
22: Lareth the Beautiful leaves via the north east exit.  
20: Lylamwyn casts _Fireball_, burning the drummer and slaying six of the cultists in the area of effect (reflex save dc 18, dmg 20, drummer 1, others 7,1,11,4,2,10)
20: Craven (-11, _Bless Weapon_, confused) recognizes Toriah as an evil goblin and calls out "Swords are no more use here" as he attempts to pulp the Goblin's brain with his war hammer, but misses the swift goblin as his hammer smashes into the soft earthen floor (2 handed power attack for 7, 1+ miss, 12+7-7= 12 miss)
19: Cultist holding prisoner holds forth his unholy symbol and shouts words you do not recognize (turning check 19+2+1=22 hd 10, turning damage 9+6+1=16, medium Air Elemental is turned)
18: Medium Air Elemental flees from the room and swiftly passes by Lenya, allowing her a brief moment to think that she is indeed flying
18: Belaver slings another stone at the Drummer, timed to prevent the drummer from finishing his spell (19+ hit, dmg 1)
18: Neshi (confused) barks
18: Kerwyn (confused) flees
17: Drummer (blind for five round, -31) attempts to cast a spell, but fails (concentration check 1+) 
17: last Trog Cultist attacks Raner, attempting to take the dwarf down (13)
17: Ogre-sized Cultist leaves behind Lareth
16: Lenya (confused) attacks the barking dog (Neshi) (12+ hits, dmg 12) 
11: Raner cuts down the last cultist warrior as he attempts to reach the drummer (8+, dmg 10)
9: Toriah (confused) recognizes that Craven is going to kill him unless he kills Craven first, but his rapier is unable to pierce Craven's armor (2+4=6 miss)
6: Torn (-12, sick) attempts to _Dispel_ the confusion spell (DC20 11+7=18 fails) and then moves toward the captured elven woman.  Torn becomes sickened by the smell.


----------



## Manzanita (Dec 8, 2005)

Torn sees that her party is in chaos.  She must risk trying to get rid of that spell.  She casts Dispel magic on the confusion spell effect.


----------



## Dalamar (Dec 8, 2005)

"Run, Kerwyn, run!"
And Kerwyn ran.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Dec 8, 2005)

Belaver will, again, try to stop the drummer from casting.


----------



## Pyrex (Dec 8, 2005)

Raner begins hewing his way through any cultists between himself and the drummer, hoping to stop any further hostile magic from being used against the party.


----------



## Endur (Dec 9, 2005)

Round 3  
20: Lylamwyn casts _Ray of Enfeeblement_ on Craven (touch attack 9+, -8 str)
20: Craven (-11, _Bless Weapon_, _confused_) attempts to pulp the Goblin's brain with fast accurate blows from his war hammer, but misses due to his weakened condition (4+8=12 miss, 8+3= 11 miss)
19: Cultist holding prisoner casts _Blindness_ on Torn (DC18 Fort Save 2+ fails, Torn is blind)
18: Medium Air Elemental (turned) continues to flee
18: Belaver runs after Neshi
18: Neshi (_confused_, -12) attacks the evil witch, but Lenya shakes the dog off (1+ touch attack fails)
18: Kerwyn (_confused_) sneak attacks Neshi, but misses (4+8+2+2=16 miss)
17: Drummer (blind for four rounds, -32) casts _Cure Serious Wounds _ upon himself (concentration check 13+7=20 success, healing 26)
16: Lenya (_confused_) takes a five step back and blasts the dog (Neshi) (8+ hits, dmg 15) 
11: Raner slays the drummer with two powerful axe blows, splattering trog blood in every direction (20/15+ critical hit, dmg 39, second attack 18+7 hit, dmg 17)
9: Toriah (_confused_) recognizes that Craven is going to kill him unless he kills Craven first, but his rapier is unable to pierce Craven's armor (10+4=14 miss)
6: Torn (-12, sick, _blind_) does not know what to do and decides to summon help (concentration check 15+12=27 success, _Monster Summoning IV_, Celestial Black Bear(s))


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Dec 9, 2005)

Belaver heals his companion, hoping not to lose her again.


----------



## Manzanita (Dec 9, 2005)

*Torn*

Torn doens't know what the h*** to do.  "I can't see!  Is the enemy still attacking?"


----------



## Pyrex (Dec 9, 2005)

"It's just the one with the prisoner left.  Aside from that it's us beating ourselves up."

Wondering if he'll be needing to knock some heads amongst his friends next to keep them from killing each other Raner turns to attack the last cultist.


----------



## Endur (Dec 10, 2005)

Round 4
20: Lylamwyn draws out one of the _HammerSpheres_ and summons a glowing Hammer of Moradin to attack the remaining cultist (20/14+, does not confirm, dmg 12) 
20: Craven (-11, -8 str, _Bless Weapon_, _confused_) attempts to pulp the Goblin's brain with fast accurate blows from his war hammer (14+8=22 hit, 20/6+3= does not confirm, dmg 9)
19: Cultist (-14) lets go of the prisoner and moves forward and touches Raner, whispering in a raspy reptilian voice "Doom comes for you and all of the surface dwellers." (touch attack 16+, DC13 Fort save 8+ Raner is not sick, Raner DC19 will save 3+ failed, Raner is cursed with -4 penalty on attack rolls, saves, ability checks, and skill checks)
18: Medium Air Elemental (turned) continues to flee
18: Belaver moves and casts _Cure Moderate Wounds _ on Neshi (healing 19)
18: Neshi (_confused_, -8) grabs Lenya by the arm, pulls her onto the ground, and stands on her, growling at Lenya's face (19+ touch attack, grapple attempt Neshi 16+ vs. Lenya 11+4=15, dmg 4-2 DR=2)
18: Kerwyn (_confused_) sneak attacks Neshi, but misses (8+8=16 miss)
16: Lenya (_confused_, -2) break away from Neshi's hold and stumbles back 5' (Lenya 20+4=24 vs. Neshi 14+7=21) 
11: Raner (_cursed_ -4 on attack rolls, saves, ability/skill checks) attacks the last cultist, but misses due to the heavy armor he wears and shield he carries (19+12-4=27 miss, 8+7-4=11 miss)
9: Toriah (-9, _confused_) recognizes that Craven is going to kill him unless he kills Craven first and his rapier pierces a weak spot in Craven's armor (16+4=20 hit, dmg 2)
6: One Celestial Black Bear arrives, is terrified by the evil nature of the place, and flees from the area (DC17 will, _Cause Fear_, 6+ fail)
6: Torn (-12, sick, _blind_) casts _Protection from Evil_ upon herself (concentration check 17+)


----------



## Endur (Dec 10, 2005)

Round 5
20: Glowing Hammer of Moradin attacks cultist (19+3=22 miss)
20: Lylamwyn casts _Web_ on the last cultist, entangling the cultist and Raner in sticky strands (DC17 Reflex cultist 17+, Raner 10+ fails) (most of the web is between the cultist and the exits, preventing him from fleeing)
20: Craven (-11, -8 str, _Bless Weapon_, _confused_) attempts to pulp the Goblin's brain with fast accurate blows from his war hammer (9+8=17 hit, 2+3= 5 miss, dmg 2)
19: Cultist (-14, in the web) whispers to Raner, "Know now how your Race will End" as he casts a spell and touches Raner (defensive casting concentration check 15+7=22 success, entangled concentration check 13+7=20 success, touch attack 9+ success, DC18 will save 4+ fails, Raner is dazed for six rounds as visions of destruction cloud his mind, volcanoes, earthquakes, floods, and caverns falling upon the realms of the dwarves).  Cultist then attempted to moves around Raner, but was unable to do so (str check 8+).
18: Medium Air Elemental (turned) continues to flee
18: Belaver slings a stone at the last cultist, but misses (17+, needs a 20 to hit)
18: Neshi (_confused_, -8) bites Kerwyn (10+7=17 hit, dmg 10, trip 17+ vs. 10+, Kerwyn is prone)
18: Kerwyn (-10, _confused_, prone) stabs at Neshi, but misses (9+8-4 prone=13 miss) 
16: Lenya (_confused_, -2) runs towards the last cultist
11: Raner (entangled in the web, _cursed_ -4 on attack rolls, saves, ability/skill checks, dazed for six rounds) 
9: Toriah (-11, _confused_) recognizes that Craven is going to kill him unless he kills Craven first, but his rapier can not pierce a weak spot in Craven's armor (6+4=10 miss)
6: Celestial Black Bear continues to flee 
6: Torn (-12, sick, _blind_) heals herself with her wand (clw for 8)


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Dec 10, 2005)

Belaver tries to bring down the last cultist with his sling, so that the non-confused members of the party can subdue the madness.


----------



## Endur (Dec 10, 2005)

Round 6
20: Glowing Hammer of Moradin attacks cultist (9+3=12 miss)
20: Lylamwyn moves and casts _Slow_ on the last cultist (DC 18 will, cultist 16+ success)
20: Craven (-11, -8 str, _Bless Weapon_, _confused_ for 3 rounds) attempts to pulp the Goblin's brain with fast accurate blows from his war hammer (14+8=22 hit, 2+3= 5 miss, dmg 4)
19: Cultist (-14, in the web): His evil laughter ends as the web prevents him from casting another spell on Raner (concentration check 1+ failed, lost _Inflict Serious Wounds_)
18: Medium Air Elemental (turned) continues to flee
18: Belaver pulls out a HammerSphere and summons another Glowing Hammer to attack the cultist (8+ miss)
18: Neshi (_confused_ for 3 rounds, -8) bites Kerwyn (14+ hit, dmg 9)
18: Kerwyn (-19, prone, _confused_) stabs at Neshi, but misses (9+ miss)
16: Lenya (_confused_ for 3 rounds, -2) babbles about Demons and Doom
11: Raner (entangled in the web, _cursed_ -4 on attack rolls, saves, ability/skill checks, dazed for five rounds) 
9: Toriah (-11, _confused_ for 3 rounds) recognizes that Craven is going to kill him unless he kills Craven first, but his rapier can not pierce a weak spot in Craven's armor (3+4=7 miss)
6: Celestial Black Bear continues to flee 
6: Torn (-4, sick, _blind_) tries to _Command_ the last cultist to halt, targetting him by the sound of his voice, but the cultist ignores her (cultist will save 19+)


----------



## Endur (Dec 11, 2005)

Round 7
20: Glowing Hammer of Moradin attacks cultist (1+3=4 miss)
20: Lylamwyn 
20: Craven (-11, -8 str, _Bless Weapon_, _confused_ for 2 rounds) attempts to pulp the Goblin's brain with fast accurate blows from his war hammer (10+8=18 hit, 10+3= 13 miss, dmg 2)
19: Cultist (-14, in the web): His evil laughter starts anew as he casts another spell on Raner (concentration check 12+ success, touch attack 7+ success, _Inflict Moderate Wounds_, dmg 15, will DC18 2+ failed)
18: Medium Air Elemental (turned) continues to flee
18: Glowing Hammer of Moradin attacks cultist (17+9=26 hit, dmg 9)
18: Belaver casts _Cure Light Wounds_ on Neshi (healing 6)
18: Neshi (_confused_ for 2 rounds, -2) bites Kerwyn (5+ miss)
18: Kerwyn (-19, prone, _confused_) stabs at Neshi, but misses (11+ miss)
16: Lenya (_confused_ for 2 rounds, -2) continues to babble about Demons and Doom
11: Raner (-15, entangled in the web, _cursed_ -4 on attack rolls, saves, ability/skill checks, dazed for four rounds) 
9: Toriah (-13, _confused_ for 2 rounds) recognizes that Craven is going to kill him unless he kills Craven first, but his rapier can not pierce a weak spot in Craven's armor (6+4=10 miss)
6: Celestial Black Bear continues to flee 
6: Torn (-4, sick, _blind_) uses her wand to heal herself (healing 4)


----------



## Endur (Dec 11, 2005)

Round 8
20: Glowing Hammer of Moradin attacks cultist (15+3=18 miss)
20: Lylamwyn casts _Light_ in the vincinity of the cultist, hoping to distract him
20: Craven (-11, -8 str, _Bless Weapon_, _confused_ for 1 round) attempts to pulp the Goblin's brain with fast accurate blows from his war hammer (12+8=20 hit, 2+3= 5 miss, dmg 5)
19: Cultist (-23, in the web): His evil laughter continues as he casts another spell on Raner (concentration check 14+ success, touch attack 10+ success, _Inflict Moderate Wounds_, dmg 15, will DC18 16+5+2 vs spells -4 cursed=19 success)
18: Medium Air Elemental (turned) continues to flee
18: Glowing Hammer of Moradin attacks cultist (10+9=19, miss)
18: Belaver casts _Cure Light Wounds on Kerwyn_ (healing 11)
18: Neshi (_confused_ for 1 round, -2) bites Kerwyn (13+8=21 hit, dmg 9)
18: Kerwyn (-17, prone, _confused_) stabs at Neshi, but misses (15+8-4prone=19 miss)
16: Lenya (_confused_ for 1 round, -2) blasts Craven (7+ hit, dmg 14)
11: Raner (-22, entangled in the web, _cursed_ -4 on attack rolls, saves, ability/skill checks, dazed for three rounds) 
9: Toriah (-18, _confused_ for 1 round) recognizes that Craven is going to kill him unless he kills Craven first, but his rapier can not pierce a weak spot in Craven's armor (18+4=22 hit, dmg 6)
6: Celestial Black Bear continues to flee 
6: Torn (sick, _blind_)


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Dec 11, 2005)

Belaver tries to heal his companions faster than they can kill each other, recognizing that he can neither kill the cultist nor restrain the larger, more martially inclined among the party.


----------



## Thanee (Dec 11, 2005)

*Lenya*

~Round 8~

Lenya is quite confused about the whirling mass of bodies, but she spots one, that can only be a foe, trying to kill the sickly looking kid. _“Nooo!”_ she screams as she unleashes her _eldritch power_ against Craven.


----------



## Endur (Dec 11, 2005)

Round 9
20: Glowing Hammer of Moradin attacks cultist (20/16+3=19 does not confirm, dmg 19)
20: Lylamwyn
20: Craven (-31, -8 str, _Bless Weapon_, confusion ends) attempts to pulp the Goblin's brain with fast accurate blows from his war hammer, but misses (4+8=12 miss, 8+3= 11 miss)
19: Cultist (-42, in the web): His evil laughter ends as he fails to cast another spell on Raner (concentration check 7+ fails, loses _Inflict Moderate Wounds_)
18: Medium Air Elemental (turned) continues to flee
18: Glowing Hammer of Moradin attacks cultist (9+9=18, miss)
18: Belaver casts _Cure Light Wounds on Kerwyn_ (healing 9)
18: Neshi (confusion ends, -2) bites Kerwyn (11+8=19 hit, dmg 5)
18: Kerwyn (-13, prone, confusion ends) stabs at Neshi, but misses (19+8-4prone=23 hit, dmg 5)
16: Lenya (confusion ends, -2) babbles about protecting the weak
11: Raner (-22, entangled in the web, _cursed_ -4 on attack rolls, saves, ability/skill checks, dazed for three rounds) 
9: Toriah (-18, confusion ends) recognizes that Craven is going to kill him unless he kills Craven first, but his rapier can not pierce a weak spot in Craven's armor (9+4=13 miss)
6: Celestial Black Bear continues to flee 
6: Torn (sick, _blind_)


----------



## Endur (Dec 11, 2005)

Round 10
20: Glowing Hammer of Moradin attacks cultist (18+3=21 miss)
20: Lylamwyn
20: Craven (-31, -8 str, _Bless Weapon_) double moves towards the cultist 
19: Cultist (-42, in the web) His evil laughter continues as he casts another spell on Raner (concentration check 11+7=18 success, touch attack 15+ success, Inflict Moderate Wounds, dmg 9, will DC18 6+5+2 vs spells -4 cursed=9 fail)
18: Medium Air Elemental (turned) continues to flee
18: Glowing Hammer of Moradin attacks cultist (16+9=25, miss)
18: Belaver casts _Cure Light Wounds on Kerwyn_ (healing 12)
18: Neshi (-2) barks
18: Kerwyn (-1, prone) stands up and moves towards the cultist
16: Lenya (-2) moves and empowered blasts the last cultist (11+ hits, dmg 21), slaying him 
11: Raner (-31, entangled in the web, _cursed_ -4 on attack rolls, saves, ability/skill checks, dazed for two rounds) 
9: Toriah (-18) 
6: Celestial Black Bear continues to flee 
6: Torn (sick, _blind_)

With the last cultist slain, the battle is won.  Craven uses the Prayer Bead of Healing to cure Torn's blindness.  20 charges from cure light wounds wands and Craven's laying on hands heals the party.  

The party healed the elven woman who was a prisoner of the cultists, although she is still in shock and listless.  She may have been drugged.  The party does not recognize her nor the man who was sacrificed upon the altar earlier.

The party has not emerged unscathed.  Belaver, Lylamwyn, and Torn used most of their spells (although Belaver still has a Flame Strike memorized).  Raner remains cursed with a sense of Doom approaching. 

The party finds the following on the bodies of the cultists: A magical emerald (found by Kerwyn -- does Kerwyn also find the Diamond on the cultist's body?), two sets of full plate armor made from insect chitin, two magical keys that have a brown triangle upon them (one was on the drummer, the other key was on the last cultist), magical gauntlets (found upon the last cultist), potion of cure moderate wounds found upon the last cultist, scroll of dispel magic found upon the last cultist, a wand, a scroll of hold person, remove paralysis, and protection from energy, 3 75 gp gems, 1 90 gp gem, 2 mw large shields, a non-magical iron key, two masterwork morningstars, 4 chain shirts, 2 unholy symbols, a dozen cultist robes, and 40 javelins.  

Where does the party go next?  There are three exits to the north as well as the possiblity of going back to the dwarven temple to heal.  

Craven wants to destroy the Altar upon which the cultists were performing sacrifices.


----------



## Manzanita (Dec 11, 2005)

Torn thanks Craven for healing her blindness.  "I have a spell that can stop the confusion that was cast.  I will prepare that for tomorrow.

_OOC:  Calm emotion._

"How would we destroy this alter, Craven?  I still have a stone shape spell."  (is it made of stone?)

"These scrolls are divine; I can use them."

"Perhaps retreat to the dwarven temple would be appropriate.  I don't want to risk this elf's life unnecessarily, and we've lost the element of surprise again."


----------



## Thanee (Dec 11, 2005)

*Lenya*

_“That was dreadful. I hope noone got hurt... I mean... seriously... you know.”_


----------



## Endur (Dec 11, 2005)

The Altar appears sturdy and made of stone.

Torn believes that she could destroy the altar using Stone Shape (assuming the altar is not resistant to magic) or the altar could be destroyed by powerful blows from Craven's hammer and Raner's hammer, just like the altar in the Air Temple was destroyed.

Lenya sees several magical auras in the room.  There are is a moderate aura of Evocation and a faint aura of Enchantment throughout the room, centered upon the altar.  There are also moderate auras of enchantment on the tapestries that cover the walls.

Craven detects strong evil thorughout the room, centered upon the altar.


----------



## Manzanita (Dec 11, 2005)

*Torn*

Torn will use her stone shape to try to change the form of the alter, to twist it into an unusable form.  She'll try to make it very thin in spots so that the Paladin can bettr smash it in to several pieces by strking in key spots.

"It is important to destroy this.  After we leave, even if we destroy this cultists here, they mght return.  Everyone get out of the room before I start my spell.  She doesn't want anyone hurt by a collapsing ceiling.


----------



## Thanee (Dec 11, 2005)

*Lenya*

_“Those tapestries have enchantments woven into them, might be worth something. But they could also be dangerous.”_


----------



## Dalamar (Dec 11, 2005)

Kerwyn doesn't find the diamond at this time (though he's still a bit wary of the possibility of a curse, so he isn't trying to use it yet).

If the others start trying destroy the altar, this time Kerwyn make sure he's a safe distance away. He'll also be keeping company to the poor elven lass.


----------



## Endur (Dec 12, 2005)

After some quick discussions, the party decides not to pursue the crazy barbarian who claimed he was Lareth the Beautiful and who created the magical effect that drove half the party into a state where they could not control their own actions.

After looting the bodies of the slain reptiles and freeing the elven woman from her bonds, the rest of the party withdraws while Torn and Craven stay behind to destroy the Altar in the Earth Temple.

Torn prays to Heironeous to grant her the power to shape the stone into another form.  With her bare hands, she pushes and remolds the altar into a shape that will be easier for Craven to shatter.

With two powerful blows from his hammer, Craven finishes the job of destroying the altar.

Craven and Torn flee from the room as the ceiling begins to rumble.  Knowing what to expect, they make it out of the room without injury before the ceiling collapses.

While the party is traveling towards the exit from the main gate, Raner suddenly feels like someone is watching him from afar through magical means. 

The party returns to the Dwarven Temple.  Rerrid Hammersong and the other dwarves are thrilled that Kerwyn discovered the Emerald of the Mysteries.  They immediately decide that there must be a celebration to honor the heroes.  

Belaver puts 2500 gp into the magical bag you found, turns into the form of a giant eagle, and flies off into the Kron Hills and visits one of the larger gnomish communities.  He returns the next day with 10 100 gp gems, a mithril chain shirt (size small), and a masterwork rapier (size small) for Toriah.

Lylamwyn uses eight of the 100 gp gems to identify the following magical items: Gauntlets of Dexterity +2, a great sword +2 (which had other abilities before the altar of the earth temple was destroyed), a bag of holding (type 1, capacity 250 lbs.), Elven Boots, a Wand of Summon Monster 3 (12 charges), a ring of climbing, a cloak of resistance +1, and an Amulet of Proof against Detection and Location.

While Lylamwyn is identifying magical items and the other party members are helping the dwarves restore the temple, Lenya suddenly receives a magical message.  Alien Words appear in her mind: “Your Ambassador Held By Fire Temple.  If Alliance Against Fire Temple You Seek, Come to Water Door South of Air Temple at Midnight Tomorrow.”


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Dec 12, 2005)

Can the dwarves resize the suits of chitin armor, or is the material unworkable?


----------



## Thanee (Dec 12, 2005)

*Lenya*

_“This is strange. Someone... or something... just spoke in my mind. The message said, that our ambassador, whoever that might be, is held in the fire temple, and they offer us an alliance against them. Since they want to meet near the water temple, I can only guess, that it's coming from them. They want to meet there tomorrow. I have no idea what makes them think, that we would want to ally with them?”_


----------



## Endur (Dec 12, 2005)

Rerrid Hammersong talks to Belaver, "Insect Armor?  What will they think of next?

I cannae say whether I would even know where to begin.  But I will look at it.  I will let you know."


----------



## Manzanita (Dec 12, 2005)

Torn starts.  "The ambassador.  It is imperative we rescue him to maintian the alliance between Verbobonc and the gnomes.  We know the different temples have rivalries, but it could also be a trap.  Yet we do have some secret ally, do we not, who sent us a note earlier.  I suggest we give it a shot."


----------



## Pyrex (Dec 12, 2005)

/ooc:  Oh noes!  I'm doomed!  

Raner is sullen and quiet on the walk back to the dwarven temple, haunted by the inescapable feeling of impending doom.  

"Are ye sure that's a good idea Torn?  It's almost certainly a trap.  I don't think it's safe..."


----------



## Endur (Dec 12, 2005)

Lenya notices an aura of necromantic magic about Raner.

Also, Lenya has noticed an aura of transmutation magic around Kerwyn ever since Kerwyn was transformed into a dwarf and an aura of necromantic magic around Kerwyn ever since Kerwyn touched the altar in the Temple of Moradin.


----------



## Dalamar (Dec 12, 2005)

"Hey, Raner, you okay? You seem to feel kinda low, even for a dwarf. Get it, 'low'", Kerwyn elbows Raner as he tries, very, very, feebly to cheer the original dwarf up.


----------



## Endur (Dec 13, 2005)

Toriah responds to Lenya and Torn, "The enemy of my enemy is my friend."

Craven counters Toriah, "If they worship demons, they can not be our friends.  Only if they repent of evilness and turn to the path of good, can they be redeemed."


----------



## Manzanita (Dec 13, 2005)

*Torn*

"What is our other option?  We could simply attack the water or fire temples on our own?  If they wanted to set traps for us, they could do that at those places as well.  Still, simply attacking one of the temples is an option.  None the less, I would vote to give this a try.  The ambassador is very important, and we might need help to retrieve him alive."


----------



## Thanee (Dec 13, 2005)

*Lenya*

_“But why did they contact me?”_


----------



## Endur (Dec 13, 2005)

Toriah adds, "Yeah, I'm the goblin.  They should have contacted me first.  Or Kerwyn."


----------



## Endur (Dec 14, 2005)

Lylamwyn examines the four keys.  Two keys have a symbol associated with the Air Temple.  Two keys have a symbol associated with the Earth Temple.

When Lylamwyn presses the two earth keys together or the two air keys together, they remain attached for fifteen minutes until they repel each other.

Pressing one of the air keys to an earth key didn't seem to have any effect.

But when Lylamwyn pressed the combined air keys to the combined earth keys, then all four keys stuck together.  And this time the keys did not come apart after fifteen minutes.

Lylamwyn casts the spell _Identify_ on the combined keys to find out more about them.  His spell informs him that the keys were designed by the cultists to open the doors of the island in the middle of the lake.  Two lesser keys combine to make a greater key; a greater key is necessary to open the corresponding door (the earth keys open the Earth Door, etc.).  Combine two greater keys and you have a Master Key which can open any of the doors (Fire, Earth, Air, Water, etc.).

Interogations of the prisoners from the Air Temple reveals the following information:

The cultists worship the Elements, Elementals, and the Elder Elemental Eye.  The rulers of the cult live in the center of the lake.    

There are four temples in the Crater Ridge Mines (Air, Earth, Water, Fire).  The Fire Temple is reputed to be the most powerful of the four temples.  

There are four bridges from the Mines across the lake to the Inner Island.  Each bridge is guarded on the Mine side by forces belonging to one of the elements.  The other side of each bridge is guarded by a Door of the corresponding element (Fire Door).


----------



## Pyrex (Dec 14, 2005)

"Low?  Why would I be feeling low?  We're all gonna die down here, that's why I'm feeling low." Raner grouses at Kerwyn.


----------



## Manzanita (Dec 14, 2005)

*Torn*

"So, the ambassador, if he is important to the cultists, is probably held in the center, on the lake island.  If we can assume we now have two greater keys, then we can get in there."

"It might explain why the water temple wants our help, if they despise the fire temple, but are weaker."


----------



## Endur (Dec 15, 2005)

Toriah responds to Torn,
"So does this mean you don't want to go listen to what we're supposed to hear from whoever it is sent the message to meet them at the Water Door?  Or should we still plan on attending and seeing what they have to say?"


----------



## Endur (Dec 16, 2005)

Rerrid Hammersong tells Belaver, "We had to take apart three of the chitin suits of armor, and we ruined one of them.  But we succeeded in figuring out how to make a suit of armor that will fit you.  Its not full plate, but it'll provide better protection than leather or hide armor." 

Rerrid and one of his assistances help Belaver dress in a size small suit of chitin breastplate (+5 AC, +4 max dex bonus, medium armor).  

Rerrid adds to Belaver, "Its possible that Lylamwyn might know spells to enchant this armor to protect you further.  My armor enchantments only work on metal armor."


Rerrid mentions to Raner, "Raner, your depression seems almost unnatural.  Almost as if when you slew the Trog cultist, you lost a bit of yourself.  Or that he he hurt you somehow before you slew him."


----------



## Manzanita (Dec 16, 2005)

Endur said:
			
		

> Toriah responds to Torn,
> "So does this mean you don't want to go listen to what we're supposed to hear from whoever it is sent the message to meet them at the Water Door?  Or should we still plan on attending and seeing what they have to say?"




Torn sighs.  "It's a long shot, but I do feel it's worth it to try.  No one else has expressed an opinion though.  I'll go with whatever the group thinks."


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Dec 16, 2005)

Endur said:
			
		

> Rerrid Hammersong tells Belaver, "We had to take apart three of the chitin suits of armor, and we ruined one of them.  But we succeeded in figuring out how to make a suit of armor that will fit you.  Its not full plate, but it'll provide better protection than leather or hide armor."
> 
> Rerrid and one of his assistances help Belaver dress in a size small suit of chitin breastplate (+5 AC, +4 max dex bonus, medium armor).
> 
> Rerrid adds to Belaver, "Its possible that Lylamwyn might know spells to enchant this armor to protect you further.  My armor enchantments only work on metal armor."



"Thank you."


----------



## Thanee (Dec 16, 2005)

*Lenya*

_“Well, I am willing to go to them and hear listen to what they have to say, but I'd expect, that any alliance born out of these negotiations will be broken at some point. So, if we are going to accept their help, we should keep that in mind and plan accordingly.”_


----------



## Pyrex (Dec 16, 2005)

Endur said:
			
		

> Rerrid mentions to Raner, "Raner, your depression seems almost unnatural.  Almost as if when you slew the Trog cultist, you lost a bit of yourself.  Or that he he hurt you somehow before you slew him."




"What d'ye think he did to me?"


----------



## Dalamar (Dec 17, 2005)

"You think he might be under a spell by that nasty cultist? Hmm... lemme try something..."
Kerwyn will attempt to Steal Spell Effect on Raner's depression, of course using the nonhurting way of doing it.


----------



## Endur (Dec 17, 2005)

Kerwyn attempts to steal the spell effect.  But Kerwyn does not feel any difference in his mood.  Likewise, Raner's feelings of being doomed do not change.

Lylamwyn suggests that Raner might be cursed.  A curse might be resistant to being stolen by Kerwyn.  

Rerrid Hammersong asks, "I will pray to Moradin on your behalf, but I dinna know whether the prayers will remove this curse.  Did the cultist utter any words as he lay dying?  A dying curse from an evil cultist may have increased potence."

Lenya adds that she has seen similar auras of necromantic magic around both Kerwyn and Raner.


----------



## Dalamar (Dec 17, 2005)

"Eh? I'm cursed? That's kinda neat..."
Kerwyn starts wondering how he's been cursed, since he doesn't really feel any different.


----------



## Endur (Dec 18, 2005)

The party travels to meet the one that seeks an alliance against the Fire Temple.

One of the prisoners they took from the Air Temple is taken along to guide the party to the docks that lead to the Water Door.  

The party travels south through the abandoned Air Temple.

The party discovers a group of skeletons manning the arrows slits around the South Gate.  Torn calls upon Heironeous to destroy the skeletons.  The party subsequently discovers a group of zombies and Craven calls upon Herioneous to destroy the zombies.

The party travels approximately 500 feet south of the Air Temple and through several doors.  

The prisoner informs the party that the docks are on the other side of the door.  Belaver casts Barkskin on himself and Neshi.  Belaver transforms into Brown Bear form.  The party casts other pre-combat spells (whatever prep spells you wish).

Shortly before midnight, they pass through the door and enter a large room (approximately 120' by 40') occupied by several amphibious looking humanoids with a door on the far side of the room.  The silver-grey humanoids are covered with fine scales, giving it the appearance of being pudgy or bloated.  The arms and legs are almost willowy, ending in broad hands and distended feet that look much like flippers.  Its fishlike, bullet-shaped head has bulging, silver-black eyes and a wide mouth full of sharp teeth.  There is a smell of rotting fish.The humanoids react to the party by opening the door and passing through it to the far side.

The party follows after the amphibious humanoids and passes through the far door to exit the Mountain.  They are standing on a ledge that has been carved into the side of the cliff to make a small stony shore area alongside the lake.  Two large wooden rowboats, each about 15 feet long, are moored here, tied to iron spikes drilled deep into the stone.  

The amphibious humanoids appear to be swimming away into the darkness.

Then, before your eyes, a beautiful green-eyed, dark-haired human woman not wearing any clothing rises out of the lake.  She only rises half way, as if she prefers to remain within the lake out of modestry (or perhaps the dark waters of the lake conceal the fact that she is a mermaid or has other appendages besides legs beneath the water).

Her greeting echoes in your thoughts as you realize that she is not speaking aloud.  Her thoughts do not feel seductive, rather they are somewhat alien.  

Craven does not detect any evil.  Lenya detects powerful magic.

“Surface Dwellers Greetings
Waves Calm Now Are.
Fire Temple Your Ambassador Held.
Will Sacrifice Ambassador Tomorrow Night at Midnight.
Strike Alone, Forever Burn You Will.
Strike Together, Flames Extinguish We Will.

Trap Indeed It Is.
Ruler of the Temple of Elemental Evil
Gave Your Ambassador to Fire Temple.
Also Gave Name of Red Dragon to High Priestess.
When Heroes Attack, High Priestess Will Summon Dragon.
All Will Perish Beneath Dragon Flame.

But We Who Follow Water Know Secret Ways.
Avoid Dragonfire Trap If Alliance We Make!”


----------



## Manzanita (Dec 18, 2005)

Torn scowls at the strange woman.  Briefly she considers trying to speak back in rhyme, but decides it would seem foolish.  "What's in it for you?  We want the ambassador, it is true.  What do you want?"


----------



## Thanee (Dec 18, 2005)

*Lenya*

_“Well, and... greetings!”_ Lenya adds, since Torn has already asked what she had in mind as well.


----------



## Endur (Dec 18, 2005)

"Destruction of Altar.
Extinguishing of Flames."


----------



## Thanee (Dec 18, 2005)

*Lenya*

_“That does not really answer the question. It's obvious enough, that you want the forces of the fire temple removed from the scene or unempowered, but *why* do you aim for this? Maybe our goals are close enough, that we could strike a long-lasting alliance, but we would need to know what your motivations are, not just your short-term goals.”_


----------



## Endur (Dec 18, 2005)

The thoughts of the woman echo in your minds.

"Understanding Motivations Not.
Return Once Decision Made."


The woman falls beneath the dark waters of the lake and disappears from view.

Lenya no longer detects strong magic, as if the waters of the lake block Lenya's ability to detect magic or perhaps the woman swam away quickly underwater.


----------



## Manzanita (Dec 18, 2005)

Torn shakes her head.  "We simply need to decide without sufficient evidence.  We could hmmm..."

Torn looks around.  Is there anywhere to row the boats?  Can she see any bridges in either direction?  "We have a key that might open the door, if we can get across the bridge.  Or we could take these rowboats?  I wouldn't want to take the rowboats.  The ruler of the temple is presumably the ruler of the water elemental temple as well.  I dont' know if the water temple would cross him by allying themselves with us to destroy the fire temple."


----------



## Thanee (Dec 18, 2005)

*Lenya*

_“As I see it, their offer is to show us a passage, which might make it easier for us to get inside, while what they want in return is something that is also in our interest. I think we should accept.”_


----------



## Endur (Dec 18, 2005)

It is midnight, so Torn can't see the bridges that are out there, crossing the lake. 

Torn remembers from her aborted flight above the lake that the lake is approximately a mile in diameter, and that it is approximately a half mile from the Crater Ridge Mines to the inner volcanic island.  

Torn can see oars in both of the boats.


Craven remarks that he did not detect any evil on the woman.


----------



## Manzanita (Dec 18, 2005)

Torn nods.  "OK.  Perhaps we should take them up on their offer.  If so, now what?"


----------



## Endur (Dec 18, 2005)

As soon as the party has agreed to accept the offer, the woman rises from the waters of the lake again.

Her alien thoughts enter your mind once more,

“Fire Altar 500 yards through tunnels.  
Last 100 yards guarded by Flames.
If Heroes attack through tunnels, 
Heroes must battle Guards.
Dragon Come from Rear and Burn heroes.

Must Attack from Other Side.
Heroes Take Boats to Earth Bridge.
Heroes Disguised as Fire Temple Minions.
Fire Minions Bribe Earth Bridge Guards.
Earth Bridge Guards Let Fire Minions Pass.
Fire Guards Confused by other Fire Minions, 
Defeat Fire Guards before Alarm Raised.

Priestess Guard Altar and Ambassador,
Priestess Not Summon Dragon Against Minions.
Slay Her Before She Knows Heroes Attack.
Else Destroy Fire Altar, and She Comes.
When Dies Priestess and Altar Destroyed, 
Fire Temple Ends and Guards Flee.”

She concentrates for a moment, and all of the party members appear now as human cultists wearing unholy symbols of the Elder Elemental Eye.  Their cloaks and amulets have the insignia of a red lozenge enscribed upon them.


----------



## Manzanita (Dec 19, 2005)

Torn reluctantly steps into one of the boats.  "Does anyone have something to bribe the earth guards with?"


----------



## Manzanita (Dec 19, 2005)

Torn reluctantly steps into one of the boats.  "Does anyone have something to bribe the earth guards with?"


----------



## Endur (Dec 19, 2005)

As Torn steps into the boats, she notices three small bags of coins in the boat.  Opening one of the bags, she sees platinum coins stamped with a hammer and anvil (approximately 50 platinum pieces per bag).  

Alien thoughts enter the party member's minds,

"Bribe Provided
Must Avoid Suspician
Three Groups of Guards Must Pass"

The woman falls beneath the waves once more as the other party members enter the boats.


----------



## Thanee (Dec 19, 2005)

*Lenya*

_“I couldn't provide a better plan, so let's see how this works out,”_ Lenya says as she enters the boat, invoking her powers and the _Dark One's Own Luck_ to strengthen her mental resilience after the encounter in the second temple, where she really lost her mind for a short while.


----------



## Endur (Dec 20, 2005)

A woman in black robes with her cowl pulled up over her head, disguising her face, enters a well-decorated office, lit by lanterns.  An older, balding man with a goatee sits behind the desk, reading a scroll.

The woman speaks, 
"Master, with the Earth and Air Temples destroyed and both the West Gate and South Gate captured, and the dwarves back in the mines, I think its time to pay serious attention to the Crater Ridge Mines.  I think we should coordinate our actions closely with our surviving minions in the Fire and Water Temples, invite them into the Fane for their safety, and strike out and destroy the dwarves."


The man laughs, in a sarcastic manner.

"Please.  Keep in mind that the last thing I want is regular visits from these dirtbag, ignorant peons cluttering up the Fane. So I don't want to make it easy for them to show up on my doorstep.  I like keeping the Gates locked and listening to their pathetic screams when they can't even defeat a dwarf or two.  

"In fact, I don't want to hear from you at all. If there is something that needs my attention - trust me, I already know about it. I have a prophet who works for me, remember? 

"So don't drag your grubby little butt all the way over to the Fane just to interrupt my Important Plans and whine about how some high-minded band of halflings waltzed into the pathetic little earth temple and cudgeled the stinky reptilian mooks in the kneecaps.

"I don't care, because if I needed to care, I'd already know about it.

"Get it?

"So send me a letter. You're literate, right? You know how to make marky-marky on papey-papey? Great. Go write up a report, every week.

"Address it to Hedrack. That's H-E-D... Wait. No, no. Address it to VARACHAN. That V-A-R-ackin. He'll make sure all of your oh-so-important and dire missives come to my immediate attention.

"Now get outta here, I have a Champion to find. Where did I put that mirror..."


----------



## Endur (Dec 20, 2005)

As Craven steps into the boats, he ponders the wisdom of their current course.

He did not sense evil from the woman, if woman she truly was.  And yet, she did not feel good either.  Her thoughts were strange.  Could anything in this foul place be other than evil?

Craven's thoughts drift back to the ceremonies and rites he went through before he was admited to see the Holy Chalice of the Order.

After drinking from the chalice and meditating, he had a dream.

The sun was rising and a far away voice spoke.

"Those with blackened hearts 
Can find the light once more
selfless acts are the key
Before the battle draws nigh
And death will be the cost
give what has been forgotten 
And believed to be lost"


Could this attack on the Fire Temple be what the voice spoke of?  Or are those events yet to come?  Craven continued to ponder while rowing the boat.  

Above the lake, a storm raged and flung lighning bolts.  The Storm does not block the night sky and you can see the stars above.  Occassional rain drops fell onto the boat, but not as many as you would expect considering the violence of the storm.  Belaver feels that the storm is unnaturally small and centered above the middle of the lake, where the Island of Evil sits.

As they row across the lake, their way lit by the flashes of ligtning and stars above, the party can from time to time see the Strange Woman appear, guiding your course for a moment, then disappearing.

After several minutes of rowing, the party arrives at a bridge.  The party ties the boat to the bridge with rope and climbs off the boat onto the Earth Bridge.

The unseen Woman's thoughts echo in your mind.
"Travel Right
Bribe Human Guards
Go to T intersection and turn right
Bribe Trolls and pass through door on right
Bribe Ogres and turn left
Two Hundred Steps
Slay Fire Guards
Open Doors to Fire Temple
Destroy Altar, Slay Priestess, All Done"



After taking precautions, the disguised party walks along the bridge until they reach a pair of heavy wooden gates, bound in iron.  After knocking on the gates, they hear the sounds of bars being removed and the gates swing inward. 

On the other side of the double doors is a large 40' by 40' chamber with two exits, one opposite the double doors that leads to a T intersection and one exit to the right.  The large chamber has light grey plaster covering the walls, peeling and chipped in places.  A fresco on the southwest wall shows hooded figures with torches riding galloping horses.  Another on the northeast wall depicts a grisly scene of human sacrifice and creatures -- possibly bugbears -- dancing around a fire.  In the western portion of the wall, eight human warriors armed with crossbows and wearing heavy armor have gathered to accept your bribe.

The warriors ask no questions after they are paid and even avoid looking at your faces, as if they do not want to know who is passing them by.

The chamber is dank and fetid and occupied by several Trolls that remind Lenya of Slaazh..  Three straw mats are near the west wall, and the rest of the floor is covered by broken, gnawed bones.  The plaster on teh walls has been clawed off.  One of the trolls sniffs the air and drool drips out of his mouth, but the party moves on quickly past the trolls.

After passing through the next door, they enter a 20' by 60' room occupied by a pair of Ogres and four gnolls.  The Ogres happily accept their bribe money and otherwise ignore the party.  

The party turns to the left and walks through several unoccupied caverns. 

In a 40' by 20' cave, a strange stone statue mounted on stone wheels stands near the middle of this room.  The statue once portrayed a large horsehead mounted on a solid square block, the whole thing being ten feet high and six feet wide.  Now it is smashed and marred, its features only barely discernable.  Its pieces lie in rubble all around it, as if it were long ago smashed by weapons.  Mixed with the stones are numerous bones, broken weapons, and rusted armor pieces.  Lylamwyn thinks that this might once have been a magically animated Juggernaut before it was destroyed in some past battle, months or years ago.  

The next 40' by 20' cave is unremarkable except that the dark stone of the floor is worked smooth and a large diamond shape is worked into its surface, the carved outline filled with reddish iron.  A bit of broken chain lies in the western side of the room.  There are two exits from the room, one in the direction that the Fire Temple must lie and the other exit leads to a cave from which you hear a dripping sound.

(Search DC 28 Glyph of Warding magical trap: Kerwyn's search check 4+12=16, Toriah's search check 3+4=7, neither saw it; DC 18 reflex save; Kerwyn reflex save 20+, Toriah reflex save 6+9=15 fails; Kerwyn dmg 18; Toriah dmg 37)

Flames burst out of the ground onto the front row of the party, burning Kerwyn and Toriah severely.  The flames nearly consume poor Toriah.  

One hundred twenty feet away are the great brass doors that lead to the Fire Temple, but even closer, from inbetween you and the doors and around a corner, you hear the sounds of a dog beginning to bark.


----------



## Endur (Dec 20, 2005)

Round 1:
21: Torn casts _Magic Circle Against Evil _ on herself, protecting all party members within a ten foot radius
13: Lylamwyn casts _Enlarge Person_ on Raner, making Raner larger and more powerful
11: Belaver (Brown Bear, _Barkskin_ +3 ac) heals Toriah (_Cure Moderate Wounds_ for 18)
11: Neshi (_Barkskin_ +3 ac) growls
10: Raner (_Enlarged_, _cursed_: -4 to attack rolls, saves, ability checks) moves to the front of the party 
9: Kerwyn (-18) casts _Shield_ upon himself 
7: Toriah (-19) drinks a potion of _Cure Light Wounds_ (healing 6)
7: Hound with reddish fur and red eyes and black muzzle runs around the corner into view of the party.  It moves to within twenty feet of the party and stops barking when it sees the cultist symbols and cloaks that the party wears.
6: Lenya casts _Shield_ upon herself with her wand
3: Two Serpentine Humanoids slither around the corner behind the Hound.  Red and Black scales cover their bodies.  Flame-shaped spines sprout from their back, arms, and head.  They carry spears made entirely of iron and are thirty feet from the party.
1: Craven casts _Bless Weapon _ on his Warhammer and moves to the front of the party


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Dec 20, 2005)

Belaver heals Toriah (Cure Moderate Wounds), fearing the consequences of entering battle already injured.


----------



## Pyrex (Dec 20, 2005)

Amazed that their disguise has worked as well as it has Raner shakes his head as the dog starts barking.  "I knew this couldn't end well."

Raner readies his axe & shield; worried about just what sort of hellspawn the barking dog is going to turn out to be.


----------



## Endur (Dec 20, 2005)

Craven and Lylamwyn recognize that the red hound fits the description of a fiery creature from the lower planes known as a Hell Hound that is capable of breathing fire.  Lylamwyn recognizes that the Serpentine creatures look like creatures described as Salamanders, more evil fire outsiders.  

Round 2:
21: Torn (_Magic Circle Against Evil _) casts _Silence_ on one of the Salamanders (will save 2+8=10 failed)
13: Lylamwyn casts _Magic Missile _ at the Hell Hound (dmg 9)
11: Belaver (Brown Bear, _Barkskin_ +3 ac) charges the Hell Hound (13+14+2=20 hit, dmg 15, improved grab 7+19, Hell Hound is grappled and unconscious)
11: Neshi (_Barkskin_ +3 ac) charges and bites the Hell Hound, slaying the hound (6+7+2=15 hit, dmg 8)
10: Raner (_Enlarged_, _cursed_: -4 to attack rolls, saves, ability checks) drops his shield and moves and attacks a Salamander, swinging his axe in two hands (13+13-4-4PA=18 hit, dmg 12 + 8 PA + 6 Str +1 magic +2 specialization = 29) 
9: Kerwyn (-18, _Shield_, _cursed_) drinks a potion of _Cure Moderate Wounds_ (healing 11)
7: Toriah (-13) charges a Salamander, but is impaled on a spear and misses with his rapier (Spear AOO: 13+11=24 vs. AC 23 hit, dmg 14; rapier 5+7+2=14 miss) 
6: Lenya (_Shield_) summons a Stone hand to grasp a Salamander
6: Stony Grasp (ac 18, hardness 8, hp 32) attempts to grab a Salamander (touch attack 7+12=17 success, AOO: 2+11=13 miss, opposed grapple check: 2+12 vs. 16+11, Salamander escapes Stony Grasp)
3: Two Silent Salamanders (-29, -4) armed with iron spears.  The one facing Toriah steps back and impales Toriah, slaying him, and spearing and tail slapping Raner (PA5: 18+11-5=24 hit, dmg 23 Toriah is dead, Cleave 14+11-5=20 hit, dmg 27, 18+6-5=19 barely misses Raner,  17+9-5=21 hit, dmg 18, improved grab grapple attempt 15+11=26 vs.13+16-4=25, Raner is grappled, constriction damage 11).  The other Salamander spears Raner (PA5: 7+11-5=13 miss, 19+6-5=20 hit, dmg 15, 11+9-5=15 miss).  
1: Craven (_Bless Weapon _) drops his shield and charges the Salamander that killed Toriah, calling upon St. Cuthbert to avenge Toriah (2 handed PA for 8, Spear AOO: 6+11-5=12 vs. AC 19-2=17 miss, Smite Evil, 14+13+2+1-8=22 hit, dmg 5+8 smite +16 pa +2 magic +3 str=34)


----------



## Pyrex (Dec 20, 2005)

Wondering if he could possibly be any more a target even if covered in barbeque sauce, Raner takes a defensive position in front of the party and readies to lay some smack down on the first attacker.


----------



## Manzanita (Dec 20, 2005)

"So far so good," whispers Torn after they pass the ogres.  "And these must be the fire guards we are supposed to destroy.  Focus on the hound first, I'll silence the other two."

_OOC: Cast silence on one of the salamanders. 20' radius.  Will delay until someone else attacks.  Later, someone remind me to cast remove curse on Raner!_


----------



## Thanee (Dec 20, 2005)

*Lenya*

If the room looks like it could work, Lenya tries her newly discovered powers and conjures a constricting arm of rock next to one of the fiery creatures, otherwise, she will invoke a _Charm_ on the dog, as it seems quite intelligent and might be able to comprehend her. If that seems to work, she will tell the creature to stay away and be silent.


----------



## Endur (Dec 21, 2005)

The Hell Hound and Toriah lay dead upon the floor.  Raner fights on, burdened by the curse and many wounds, while the Salamanders attempt to constrict and burn the life out of him.

Round 3:
21: Torn (_Magic Circle Against Evil _) casts _Holy Smite _ upon the Salamanders (DC 18 will, dmg 22, 14+8=22 success, 7+8=15 fail) 
13: Lylamwyn casts _magic missile _ on the Salamander grappling Raner (dmg 8)
11: Belaver (Brown Bear, _Barkskin_ +3 ac) charges the Salamander grappling Raner (9+14+2=25 hit, dmg 11-10DR=1, improved grab 5+19 vs. 15+11, fails to grapple the Salamander)
11: Neshi (_Barkskin_ +3 ac) moves and bites at the Salmander (5+7=12 miss) 
10: Raner (-71, grappled, _Enlarged_, _cursed_: -4 to attack rolls, saves, ability checks) attempts to break free of the red-hot constricting coils of the Salmander, but is unable to free himself (6+16-4=18 vs. 17+11 fails, 1+11-4=8 vs. 4+11=15 fails)
9: Kerwyn (-7, _Shield_, _cursed_) tumbles into a sneak attack position (DC20: 10+10=20 success, DC22: 14+10=24 success) and stabs the Salamander grappling Raner, dropping the Salamander into unconscoiusness and freeing Raner (11+10=21 hit, dmg 7, steals Fire Resistance 10)
6: Lenya (_Shield_) summons another Stony Grasp
6: Stony Grasp (ac 18, hardness 8, hp 32) attempts to grapple a Salamander (touch attack 20+12=32 success, opposed grapple check: 4+12 vs. 17+11, Salamander escapes Stony Grasp)
6: Stony Grasp (ac 18, hardness 8, hp 32) attempts to grapple a Salamander(touch attack 7+12=19 success, opposed grapple check: 12+12 vs. 12+11, Salamander is grappled, dmg 5)
3: Two Salamanders (_silenced_, one grappled, -56, -65) Bleeding Salamander does not stabilize.  Grapppled Salamander frees itself 19+11 vs. 11+12, and attempts to flee, but is caught by the other Stony Hand (AOO 5+12=17 touch attack succeeds, AOO spear:4+ misses, grapple 14+12=26 vs. 5+, dmg 9)   
1: Craven (_Bless Weapon _) drops the last Salamander (3+13+2 flanking=18 hit, dmg 8;8+8+2=18 hit, dmg 5)


----------



## Thanee (Dec 21, 2005)

*Lenya*

Lenya conjures another _Stony Grasp_ next to the other salamander, but not too close to her allies, hoping to prevent them from killing more of her companions.


----------



## Dalamar (Dec 21, 2005)

Kerwyn will tumble past the two salamanders to get a flank established. If the salamanders' fieryness is obvious enough, Kerwyn will sacrifice one sneak attack die to Steal Energy Resistance. 

If reduced to one-third his hitpoints, he'll retreat to drink down a healing potion (or be healed, if that direction is easier).


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Dec 22, 2005)

Belaver tries to pull the salamander off of Toriah (however that works; either joining the grapple or hammering it until it lets go).


----------



## Endur (Dec 22, 2005)

The battle is won, but Toriah lays dead upon the floor of a horrific spear wound through his chest.  Raner suffered severe burns and thought his doom was upon him.

Round 4:
21: Torn (_Magic Circle Against Evil _) moves and casts _Cure Critical Wounds_ on Raner (healing 28)
13: Lylamwyn
11: Belaver (Brown Bear, _Barkskin_ +3 ac) pulls Toriah's rent and crushed body out from beneath the Salamander 
11: Neshi (_Barkskin_ +3 ac) guards
10: Raner (-43, _Enlarged_, _cursed_: -4 to attack rolls, saves, ability checks) drinks a potion of _Cure Serious Wounds _ (healing 18)
9: Kerwyn (-7, _Shield_, _cursed_, resist fire 10) drinks a potion of _Cure Light Wounds_ (healing 5)
6: Lenya (_Shield_) 
6: Stony Grasp (ac 18, hardness 8, hp 32) crushes a bleeding Salamander to death (touch attack 11+12=23 success, dmg 7)
6: Stony Grasp (ac 18, hardness 8, hp 32) crushes a bleeding Salamander to death (touch attack 14+12=26 success, Salamander is grappled, dmg 5)
1: Craven (_Bless Weapon _) _Lays on Hands_ on Raner (healing 8)


----------



## Endur (Dec 22, 2005)

Two more Salamanders slither around the corner into the party.  Both sides are surprised to see the other, thanks to the Magical Silence.

Round 5 (everyone except Lenya and Lylamwyn in the Silence area):
21: 2 Salamanders attack Kerwyn with spears (6+11=17 miss, 1+ miss)
21: Torn (_Magic Circle Against Evil _) moves and attacks a Salamander with her longsword (Spear AOO: 14+11=25 hit, dmg 11; Sword 14+12=26 hit, dmg 8)
13: Lylamwyn casts Ray of Enfeeblement on one of the Salamanders (touch attack 13+5-4 cover=14 hit, str -8) 
11: Belaver (Brown Bear, _Barkskin_ +3 ac) moves and attacks a Salamander (Spear AOO: 4+11=15 miss, Bear Claw: 6+ hit, dmg 13-10=3, improved grab 13+ vs. 9+, Salamander is grappled)
11: Neshi (_Barkskin_ +3 ac) moves and bites at a Salamander (3+ miss)
10: Raner (-17, _Enlarged_, _cursed_: -4 to attack rolls, saves, ability checks) steps forward and attacks a Salamander, but misses (6+13-4=15 miss, 8+8-4=12 miss)
9: Kerwyn (-2, _Shield_, _cursed_, resist fire 10) moves and stabs a Salamander in a weak spot in his scales (20/7+10+2=19 confirms critical hit, sneak attack, dmg 11) 
6: Lenya (_Shield_) summons another Stony Grasp
6: Stony Grasp (ac 18, hardness 8, hp 32) grabs the weakened Salamander not being grappled by Belaver (4+12=16 touch attack, 15+12 vs. 10+7, Salamander is grappled, dmg 5)
6: Stony Grasp (ac 18, hardness 8, hp 32) attempts to grab Raner, but a powerful blow from his axe shakes the stony hand off (16+12=28 touch attack, Raner AOO 15+13-4=24 hit, dmg 16-8 hardness=8, grapple defeated)
6: Stony Grasp (ac 18, hardness 8, hp 32) attempts to grab Craven, but misses (touch attack 1+12= miss)
1: Craven (_Bless Weapon _) moves forward to attack a Salamander, shakes off the Stony Hand once more, and slams his warhammer into a Salamander (Stony Grasp AOO: 19+ touch attack, Craven AOO: 16+ hits, dmg 7-hardness 8=0, grapple attempt 9+12 vs. 20+10, grapple unsuccessful, 16+13=29 hit, dmg 9)


----------



## Manzanita (Dec 22, 2005)

Torn moves forward to engage the Salamanders and save Kerwyn.  

_OOC:  Melee attack:  +12/+7 long sword+2 1d8+5.  AC:  24 with magic circle against evil_


----------



## Pyrex (Dec 22, 2005)

Raner looks up as the two new salamanders join the fray and try to skewer Kerwyn.  Figuring if he's doomed he may as well take the salamanders with him, Raner attacks the nearer of the two.


----------



## Thanee (Dec 22, 2005)

*Lenya*

Since they worked rather well, Lenya continues to call upon the powers of the earth and let grappling arms of rock appear behind the newly arrived salamanders.


OOC: BTW, _Stony Grasp_ cannot be dismissed.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Dec 22, 2005)

If Belaver can approach the newly-arrived salamanders without passing by the stone arms, he will do so; otherwise, he will charge a salamander and hope his ursine strength can shrug off the gripping hands.


----------



## Endur (Dec 23, 2005)

Round 6 (everyone except Lenya and Lylamwyn in the Silence area):
21: Both Salamanders (-22, -8 Str -14) struggle but fail to escape from being grappled by Belaver (3+11 vs. 4+19 fail, 1+11 vs. 12+19 fail, 11+6 vs. 4+19 fail) and the Stony Grasp (2+7 vs. 17+12, 15+7 vs. 17+12, 11+2 vs. 10+12 fail)
21: Torn (_Magic Circle Against Evil _) attacks a Salamander with her longsword (16+12=28 hit, dmg 11; 5+7=12 miss)
13: Lylamwyn 
11: Belaver (-13, Brown Bear, _Barkskin_ +3 ac) has suffered burns from grappling the Salamander, but continues to attack the Salamander (Claw: 4+19 vs. 13+11 miss, 7+19 vs. 15+11, hit, dmg 15-10=5, bite 11+14 vs. 14+11, hit, dmg 12-10=2, Belaver takes another dmg 7 from heat)
11: Neshi (_Barkskin_ +3 ac) bites at a Salamander and howls from how hot the Salamander is (11+ hit, dmg 6-DR 10=0, Neshi takes dmg 3 from heat)
10: Raner (-17, _Enlarged_, _cursed_: -4 to attack rolls, saves, ability checks) steps forward and slays the first Salamander and hits the second Salamander (6+13-4+2=17 hit, dmg 12, 15+8-4+2=21 hit, dmg 18 slaying the first Salamander, cleave 13+8-4+2=19 hit, dmg 10)
9: Kerwyn (-2, _Shield_, _cursed_, resist fire 10) moves and attempts to stab the  remaining Salamander, but misses (2+10+2=14) 
6: Lenya (_Shield_) sends an Eldritch Blast at the remaining Salamander (11+ touch attack hits, dmg 16)
6: Stony Grasp (ac 18, hardness 8, hp 32) squeezes the weakened Salamander, but the Salamander twists and resists ( 2+12 vs. 19+7, Salamander takes no damage)
6: Stony Grasp (ac 18, hardness 8, hp 32) has no one in reach
6: Stony Grasp (ac 18, hardness 8, hp 32) has no one in reach
1: Craven (_Bless Weapon _) attacks the Salamander and lands a powerful blow that drops the final Salamander (PA8: 13+13-8+2=20 hit, dmg 22; 3+13-8+2=10 miss)

The party has defeated the Salamander reinforcements.  

Kerwyn scouts around the corner and does not see any more enemies in the immediate vincinity.

Toriah was slain.  Although Belaver could pray for his return in a new form, reincarnation would take ten minutes.  Does the party wish to remain in the hallway for ten minutes while Belaver summons a new form for Toriah or continue on deeper into the Fire Temple?


----------



## Manzanita (Dec 23, 2005)

Torn offers to heal anyone badly hurt.  "If you can reincarnate Toriah, I suggest we do it.  I don't see anyone else coming.  We can post watches in both directions.  We'll probably need all the help we can get to destroy this alter."


----------



## Endur (Dec 23, 2005)

The party used wands of cure light wounds to heal wounds while Belaver prayed for Toriah's return (Expend 8 charges).

While Belaver prays for Toriah to come back in another form and the others discuss what to do next, Kerwyn scouts around to see if any more Salamanders are in the area (and also to see if there is any treasure lying around unclaimed).

The party is currently in the room where they fought the Salamanders (room 130).  

Kerwyn scouts to the right towards the sound of water dripping (into room 131).  Kerwyn discovers water dripping down from the ceiling into what appears to be a large deep pool of water, at least 20' across.  Kerwyn wonders whether he is below the lake in this cave, or whether he could swim through the pool out into the lake.

Kerwyn leaves that room and heads to the room the Salamanders and Hell Hound came from (room 123).  Smoke makes it difficult to see in this cave.  An iron brazier, 3 feet across, swings ever so slightly on a chain hung from the ceiling, 8 feet from the floor.  Under it, in the center of the cave, lies a 10 foot diameter iron plate, cupped like a huge bowl.  Lenya does not detect any magic in this room nor does Craven detect any evil.  

Kerwyn's stolen fire resistance protects him from the intense heat generated by the brazier and iron apparatus as he searches it for treasure.  Within the hanging brazier, Kerwyn discovers a secret compartment (DC24 search check: 15+ success) that contains a red ceramic dish with an amber triangle containing five large deep blue spinels (worth 600 gp each).  

Kerwyn leaves alone the large red bronze doors that are engraved with the image of a coiled Red Dragon.  Lenya detected moderate magic on the doors and Craven detected strong evil on the doors.  

Kerwyn moves down the hallway in the opposite direction from which the Salamanders came (to room 124).  Two tall statues of black-clad warriors, their plate armor covered in strange embellishments and angular flanges, seem to stand guard in this room facing south.  Each imposing figure stands 10 feet tall and grasps a sword with strange, baroque ornamentation.  Lenya detected Faint Magic and Craven detected Moderate Evil in this area.

The floor is worked smooth in contrast to the rough hewn walls.  On the floor, ancient, twisted, and somehow disturbing letters spell out words in a language that Kerwyn does not recognize.  Kerwyn uses his Comprehend Lanugages ability to read the words enscribed upon the floor.  He realizes that the words are written in the unholy forbidden language of Demons, Abyssal.   

"Here lie those who served best the dark master in all his forms.  Disturb not their slumber."
 

Kerwyn can see that this room (124) is the entrance hall to a series of crypts.  The crypts look extravagant and undisturbed, full of wealth for the first thief bold enough to steal from them.

Kerwyn decides to scout some more before looting the crypts, so he goes past the large double doors to the next room (122).  Opposite the entrance, a huge idol made of black stone, fashioned in the shape of a stern but serene dragon with folded wings, guards a large stone box.  The wings of the dragon have been covered in shiny red enamel.  The eyes of the dragon glisten like emeralds.  The far wall of the cave is covered by a red curtain with an amber diamond on it.  Kerwyn can smell incense and perfume from the direction of the red curtain.  Lenya detected faint magic in the room and Craven detected faint evil in the room.  

Kerwyn searched for traps, but did not find any (DC28: search check 6+12=18 fails, DC21: search check 3+12=15 fails), and when he stepped into the room to get a better look at the emeralds and/or the stone box and/or the red curtain, the floor exploded in flame simulatenously while a mechanical scythe tried to chop Kerwyn in half.(DC18 reflex save, 7+ fail, dmg 16; Scythe attack: 9+10=19 hit, dmg 5).  After being cut by the scythe, Kerwyn disables the scythe trap (15+15=30).  Kerwyn removes the emerald eyes from the stone dragon (worth 500 gp each) and opens the stone box the dragon guarded.  Inside the box, he found an ominous looking golden orb set with multiple pieces of amber (worth at least 1000 gp) and a copy of the Book of the Dark Eye.  

After drinking five potions of cure light wounds to heal himself, Kerwyn draws aside the red curtain to see what is on the other side.  This cave (120) is a lavishly furnished bed chamber.  A sumptious bed is in the middle of the room, disheveled with red satin blankets and pillows.  A large ebony wardrobe rests against the east wall next to a vanity with a large mirror atop it and a wooden coat rack.  A large wooden chest, bound in iron straps, and sealed with a massive padlock, sits against the west wall.  Next to the chest are a small black marble top table and a pair of padded chairs.  The table holds a silver service set, dirty with food and drink that has not yet been cleaned up.  The cave walls have been painted with red streaks to give the impression of flames.

Perfumes, cosmetics, and abundent female clothing convinces Kerwyn that a woman lives here.  It takes Kerwyn a couple of minutes to defeat the large padlock, but the wait is worth it.  The chest is full of jewelry (necklaces, rings, earrings, and other jewels worth 3000gp).  In addition to the jewelry, Kerwyn finds a bag with 230 gp, a black urn with gold inlay (worth 100 gp), a treasure map, a map of the fire temple, and a letter from someone named Hedrack to someone named Tessimon.

Kerwyn returns to the rest of the party with what he has found and discovers that Toriah has been reincarnated as a dwarf.


----------



## Endur (Dec 23, 2005)

Active Spells on the Party
Torn (_Magic Circle Against Evil _) 
Belaver (Brown Bear, _Barkskin_ +3 ac) 
Neshi (_Barkskin_ +3 ac)
Raner (_cursed_: -4 to attack rolls, saves, ability checks) 
Kerwyn (_cursed_) 
Lylamwyn
Lenya 
Craven 
Toriah

Is the party going to attempt to open the Red Bronze doors enscribed with a coiling Dragon?  Are they going to follow the Temple map that Kerwyn found and attempt an alternative entrance to the room through the curtains marked on the map or the other set of double doors?  Is the party instead going to loot the crypts that Kerwyn found or other parts of the temple before trying the large double doors?

Also, will any preparation spells be cast before attempting to open the double doors?  Shield, Invisibility, Protection from Fire, summoning Hammers using the Hammerspheres, etc?


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Dec 23, 2005)

Belaver will summon a brown bear timed to appear at the time that the double doors open; he's decided Flame Strike might not be so useful against the Fire Temple.


----------



## Manzanita (Dec 23, 2005)

Torn sighs.  "This will be a tough fight, and I see no reason to delay.  Let us go through these big doors and face our enemy.  For what its worth, we should keep wearing these disguises.  According to this description of the alter, we may not be attacked by its guards.  Let me prepare us with some spells."

Torn will cast Bulls strength on Craven.  She'll anticipate casting Prayer to aid the party, and Divine power on Kerwyn or Toriah, whoever plans to engage in melee.  She'll wait on these latter two spells, since they don't have a long duration.


----------



## Endur (Dec 24, 2005)

Torn Casts _Bulls Strength _ on Craven 
Craven casts _Bulls Strength _ on Kerwyn 
Kerwyn and Toriah do not find any traps on the doors nor do they see any locks.  The doors do not open to gentle pushing.  

The party decides to bash the doors down using the Hammer Spheres and other weapons.
Craven casts _Protection from Evil _ on Toriah and casts Bless on the party.
Lenya casts _Shield_ on herself and lends her wand to Kerwyn and Lylamwyn so they can cast _Shield_ on themselves.
Lylamwyn casts _Haste_ on: Belaver, Craven, Kerwyn, Lenya, Lylamwyn, Torn, and Raner.  
Belaver casts _Summon Nature's Ally IV_,  summoning a Brown Bear.
Torn casts _Prayer_ on the party.

Belaver, Kerwyn, Lenya, Lylamwyn, and Raner use the Hammer Spheres to summon a gigantic Hammer of Moradin to strike the bronze doors.  Torn summons the Sword of Heironeous to strike at the bronze doors.  Craven swings his warhammer at the bronze doors.  The doors are crushed by the powerful blows and bent open inward, admitting the party.
Surprise Round (Party: Bless, Prayer)
19: Kerwyn (_cursed_) uses the Hammersphere (14+ hits, dmg 17-9=8)  
18: Torn (_Magic Circle Against Evil _) casts _Spiritual Weapon_ (18+ hits, dmg 8-9=0)
11: Lenya uses the Hammer Sphere (14+ hits, dmg 17-9=8)
11: Toriah waits
10: Lylamwyn uses the Hammer Sphere (7+ hits, dmg 13-9=4)
9: Brown Bear arrives
9: Belaver (Brown Bear, _Barkskin_ +3 ac) uses the Hammer Sphere (6+ hits, dmg 17-9=8) 
9: Neshi (_Barkskin_ +3 ac) waits
6: Craven swings his Warhammer (2handed PA for 8: 16+ hits, Dmg 28-9=19) 
4: Raner (_cursed_: -4 to attack rolls, saves, ability checks) uses the Hammer Sphere (6+ hits, dmg 14-9=5) 

The Bronze doors fall from their hinges, revealing the following scene.  This huge sweltering cave stretches close to 150 feet across.  An 80-foot wide pit, filled with hungry clawing flames, is in the center, and a 30-foot wide 6 inch thick steel platform floats in the middle of the pit, right at the level of the tops of the flames.  Atop the platform is an altar of obsidian, glistening in the firelight but rough-edged.  The altar is flanked by two tall brass candelabra each holding five candles.  A large kettledrum also sits by the altar.  The walls are covered with elaborate images of fiery demons torturing people and thrusting them into flames.  This room looks and feels like a vision of hell itself.  The ceiling is 70 feet high.

Standing on top of the floating platform (as seen in the attached image) is a female cultist who is beating on a drum with a strange tentacle rod.  A screaming man is chained to the altar, Torn recognizes the screaming man as her former party member Jurrikath Musseloto.

To the right of the firepit, is an alcove that the party can’t see into from their current vantage point.  Several people are chained before the alcove (an old elven male that fits the description of Festalon Girrot the ambassador sent to negotiate peace between Verobobonc and the gnomes, a female Halfling that looks like your friend Olive, and a young adult female human with red hair).  Guarding the chained prisoners is a Salamander wearing red full plate armor covered in flaming skull imagery and wielding a barbed, all-iron greatsword.  Standing next to the Salamander is a male human cultist that you recognize as Lareth the Beautiful.       



Round 1 (Party: Bless, Prayer)
20: Lareth moves 60' towards the other set of double doors (away from the newly arrived party of cultists).
19: Kerwyn (_cursed_, _Haste_, _Bulls Strength_, _Shield_) moves 40' into the room   
19: Kerwyn’s Hammer of Moradin attacks Lareth (2+ miss)
18: Torn (_Magic Circle Against Evil _, _Haste_) casts _Shield of Faith_ upon herself
18: Torn’s Sword of Heironeous attacks the cultist on the platform (8+13=21 miss)
17: Salamander casts _Bulls Strength_ upon himself and spreads a non-magical oil on his great sword
15: Female Cultist on Floating Platform beats on the drum and calls out, "Great Elder Elemental Eye.  Show These Minions Your Power."  She also casts a spell that Lylamwyn recognizes as _Spell Resistance_.
11: Lenya (_Shield_, _Haste_) moves 60' towards the Salamander
11: Lenya’s Hammer of Moradin attacks the cultist on the platform, but misses (1+)
11: Toriah(_Protection from Evil_) moves 80' towards the Salamander
10: Lylamwyn (_Haste_, _Shield_) casts Dimension Door, moving himself and Belaver inbetween Lareth and the bronze doors 
10: Lylamwyn’s Hammer of Moradin attacks the cultist on the platform, but misses (11+ vs. ac 23) 
9: Brown Bear (+4 str, +4 con): moves 80' towards Lareth
9: Belaver (Brown Bear, _Barkskin_ +3 ac, _Haste_) full attacks Lareth the Beautiful (full attack: claw 9+17=26 hit, claw 15+17=32 hit, hasted claw 12+17=29 hit, bite 18+12=30 hit, dmg 49, grapple check 15+19 vs. 8+11, Lareth is grappled)
9: Belaver’s Hammer of Moradin continues to smash the bronze doors
9: Neshi (_Barkskin_ +3 ac): moves 80' towards Lareth
6: Craven (_Haste_, _Bulls Strength_) moves 80' towards the Salamander
4: Raner (_cursed_: -4 to attack rolls, saves, ability checks, _Haste_) moves 40' into the room
4: Raner’s Hammer of Moradin attacks the femal cultist (2+ miss)


----------



## Endur (Dec 24, 2005)

OOC: For the distances, the best source would be the fire temple map I posted (the room is 121).  The floating drummer is in the middle of the flames depicted on the map.  The alcove is over to the right from where you are standing (121 a).  Lareth is by the far double doors.    

Party to Cultist on Platform: approximately 100 feet
Party to Lareth at far double doors: approximately 160 feet
Party to Salamander and prisoners at entrance to alcove: approximately 120 feet

Although the cave is painted with lots of Fiery Images, Lenya thinks the stone beneath the paint is rough enough that Stony Grasp should work (the summoned hands might well have red paint upon them). Lenya can't cast Stony Grasp on the floating steel platform or anywhere near enough to grab hold of the platform or the cultist upon the platform.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Dec 24, 2005)

Belaver lets the summoned bear lead the charge, following behind it with Neshi; all three are barreling towards Lareth, circling to use the platform as cover against the salamander.


----------



## Endur (Dec 24, 2005)

Paxus Asclepius said:
			
		

> Belaver lets the summoned bear lead the charge, following behind it with Neshi; all three are barreling towards Lareth, circling to use the platform as cover against the salamander.




Belaver (and the other PCs) can use a move action to re-direct the summoned Hammer of Moradin (from the Hammer Sphere) to attack someone else (Lareth, the cultist on the platform, the Salamander, etc.).  If he does not use a move action to re-direct the summoned Hammer, the Hammer will continue to smash the bronze double doors.  (The Hammer has the following stats: Attack bonus: BAB + wis bonus, dmg 3d6+2, gets multiple attacks if it does not change targets)


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Dec 24, 2005)

Then Belaver will slow down enough to send his Hammer winging after Lareth.


----------



## Xael (Dec 24, 2005)

Lylamwyn casts _Evard's Black Tentacles_ at Lareth. He tries to place the spell so that it blocks his way to the doors he was heading towards, and so that he is within the last square of the spell so that Belaver and the bear can attack him. 

He also orders his Hammersphere to attack the Cultist on the platform.



If Lareth is already at the doors (and Evard's would block party members from attacking Lareth), Lylamwyn _Dimension Door_s himself and Belaver, Neshi, and the brown bear next to Lareth (and others who are going after Lareth). He naturally places others between himself and Lareth. 

EDIT: Right, only one large companion at this caster level. Oops.

OOC: Tentacles' grapple check is +15.


----------



## Thanee (Dec 24, 2005)

*Lenya*

Lenya redirects the _hammersphere_'s hammer towards the drummer on the platform. Then she moves a bit closer towards the alcove.


----------



## Manzanita (Dec 25, 2005)

*Torn*

Round 1.  Torn redirects her _spiritual weapon _ towards the female cultist on the platform. (move action - 180' range).  Then she'll cast _Shield of Faith _ upon herself.

_She anticipates casting SMIV in round 2, directing a fiendish giant wasp to attack the woman on the platform.  For round 3, she expects to cast divine power upon herself and attack the salamander._


----------



## Endur (Dec 25, 2005)

Lareth is a muscular northern barbarian, but even he can not win a wrestling match with Belaver’s Brown Bear form.  Belaver has clawed and bitten Lareth.  It is only a matter of time before Belaver finishes what Canoness Y’Dey started all those years ago when she fought Lareth in the Moathouse.  Lareth’s scarred face is full of ugly defiance and pride as he exclaims, ”You can’t defeat me, I am the Champion …” Before Lareth can finish the sentence, he begins to fade away (Lylamwyn (spellcraft check 17+17=34) recognizes that ‘Champion’ was a _Word of Recall_).  Lareth utters a last few words as he fades away ”Wait, I didn’t mean to say that, I’ll show you next time …”  Lareth is gone.

Round 2 (Party: Bless, Prayer)
20: Lareth (-49) casts _Word of Recall_ (grappling DC26 concentration check 17+16=33, defensive casting DC21 concentration check 10+16=26) and fades away.
19: Kerwyn (_cursed_, _Haste_, _Bulls Strength_, _Shield_, 40' into room) moves another 40' towards the Salamander
19: Kerwyn’s Hammer of Moradin attacks the female cultist (12+9=21 miss)
18: Torn (_Magic Circle Against Evil _, _Haste_, _Shield of Faith_) casts [ISummon Monster IV[/I]
18: Torn’s Sword of Heironeous attacks the cultist on the platform (1+ miss, 16+13=29 hit, 11+8=19 miss; SR 15+8=23 affects cultist; dmg 11)
18: Six Skeletons, sheathed in flames, come out of the alcove and start moving around the fire pit, but ignoring Belaver and Lylamwyn
17: Salamander casts _Corrupt Weapon_ on his sword and moves to the edge of the fire pit
15: Female Cultist (-11, _Spell Resistance_ 21) drinks a potion of Heroism while the black altar gradually becomes translucent, the outer edges becoming an amethyst color while the black color coalesces in the center of the altar.  
11: Lenya (_Shield_, _Haste_) moves and summons a Stony Hand to Grasp the Salamander
11: Stony Grasp attempts to grab the Salamander, but a blow from the Salamander's great sword causes the stone hand to be unable to close its grip (17+ touch attack, AOO: 3+21=24 hit, dmg 19-hardness 8= 11, grapple attempt fails)
11: Lenya’s Hammer of Moradin attacks the cultist on the platform, but is unable to defeat her magical protections and fades away (19+9=28 hit, 8+ miss,16+4=20 miss; SR 10+7 fail; Hammer is dispelled)
11: Toriah(_Protection from Evil_, 40' into the room) moves another 40' towards the Salamander
10: Lylamwyn (_Haste_, _Shield_) moves to the edge of the fire pit and casts _Fireball_ at the Female Cultist who is 50' away, but the ball of flame does not affect the cultist nor her drum, candles, and other ceremonial equipment (SR 16+7=23 success, dmg 25 - resist 30 = 0, Spellcraft DC 20+17=37, Lylamwyn's skill is such that the sacrificial victim is not caught in the firey blast) 
10: Lylamwyn’s Hammer of Moradin attacks the cultist on the platform, but is dispelled by the cultist's magical protections (11+ miss, 10+ miss, 19+6=25 hit, SR 9+7=16 fail; Hammer is dispelled) 
9: Brown Bear (+4 str, +4 con) follows Belaver
9: Belaver (Brown Bear, _Barkskin_ +3 ac, _Haste_): moves 70' towards the Salamander 
9: Belaver’s Hammer of Moradin attacks the Female Cultist, but is dispelled by her magical protections (12+13=25 hit, SR: 5+7=12 fails, Hammer is dispelled)
9: Neshi (_Barkskin_ +3 ac) follows Belaver
6: Craven (_Haste_, _Bulls Strength_, 80' into the room) calls upon St. Cuthbert to aid his blows and charges the Salamander, but his hammer is deflected by the Salamander's red hot armor (_Smite Evil_, 5+8 level +4 str +2 magic +1 wf + 3 spells + 1 smite +2 charge= 26 vs. ac 29)
4: Raner (_cursed_: -4 to attack rolls, saves, ability checks, _Haste_, 40' into the room) charges the Salamander, but his axe is deflected by the Salamander's armor (10+8 level +3 str +1 magic +1 wf +3 spells +2 charge -4 cursed = 24 miss)
4: Raner’s Hammer of Moradin attacks the female cultist, but is dispelled by her magical protections (16+11=24 hit, 11+11=22 miss, 20+6/6+6 hit does not confirm; SR 9+7=16 fail, hammer is dispelled)


----------



## Manzanita (Dec 25, 2005)

Torn will concentrate and cast SMIV to bring a langern Archeron to attack the female cultist.


----------



## Thanee (Dec 25, 2005)

*Lenya*

With the hammer dispelled, Lenya concentrates on the salamander now, summoning a grasping arm right in front of the creature, after getting just into range.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Dec 26, 2005)

Belaver orders his bear to go after the salamander, and his hammer to attack the cultist, then lumbers after the salamander himself.


----------



## Xael (Dec 26, 2005)

Lylamwyn groans slightly as Lareth escapes again, but quickly turns his attention elsewhere, after making a mental note to learn how to prevent that. 

He decides to take a chance and casts _Scorching Ray_ at the cultist on the platform, hoping she doesn't have fire resistance.

OOC: Two rays, 40 ft range, +5 ranged touch. If the cultist is too far away even after a move action, use _Fireball_ instead.


----------



## Endur (Dec 27, 2005)

Craven and Raner are in melee with the Salamander guarding the prisoners, with Belaver, Kerwyn, Toriah, Neshi, and the Summoned Brown Bear about to join the melee this round.  Lylamwyn and Torn are casting spells at the Cultist at the floating altar.  Six Fiery Skeletons are marching around the pit, ignoring the party members disguised by illusions as cultists. 

The black altar gradually becomes translucent, the outer edges becoming an amethyst color while the black color coalesces in the center of the altar.  

Round 3 (Party: Bless, Prayer)
19: Kerwyn (_cursed_, _Haste_, _Bulls Strength_, _Shield_, 80' into room) moves and attempts to backstab the Salamander, but can't penetrate his armor (6+ miss)
19: Kerwyn’s Hammer of Moradin attacks the female cultist, but is dispelled by her magical protections (12+9=21 miss, 14+9=23 hit, 8+4=12 miss, SR 10+7=17 fail, Hammer is dispelled)
18: Torn's Summoned Lantern Archon appears at the broken double doors, but it can not enter the room (Spell craft check 10+11=21; Torn thinks her Lantern Archon can't enter the room because of a Magic Circle or Unhallow effect)
18: Torn (_Magic Circle Against Evil _, _Haste_, _Shield of Faith_) sheathes her sword and draws her crossbow
18: Torn’s Sword of Heironeous attacks the cultist on the platform (18+13 hit, 3+13 miss, 2+8=10 miss; dmg 7)
18: Six Burning Skeletons charge the Brown Bear (since it was summoned later, it was not disguised as a cultist, 16+ hit, 11+ hit, 5+ miss, 20+/6+ does not confirm, 10+ hit, 17+ hit, dmg 37) 
17: Salamander(_Bulls Strength, Corrupt Weapon_) says something you don't understand and attacks Craven, swinging his sword and slapping his tail (2hnd pa10, _Smite Good_, 8+21-10+4 vs. ac 18= hit, dmg 39, poison DC18 Fort 10+10=20 pass; 8+16-10=14 vs. 18 miss; 3+14-10=7 miss)   
15: Female Cultist (-18, _Spell Resistance_ 21, _Heroism_) casts _Owl's Wisdom_ on her self
11: Lenya (_Shield_, _Haste_) summons another Stony Hand to grapple the Salamander
11: Stony Grasp (-11) attempts to grab the Salamander, but a powerful blow from the Salamander's great sword shatters the hand (18+ touch attack, AOO: 8+21-10=19 hit, dmg 36-hardness 8= 28, Stony Hand destroyed)
11: Stony Grasp (new) attempts to grab the Salamander, but is not strong enough to hold the Salamander (16+ touch attack, grapple attempt 1+12=13 vs. 18+19=37)
11: Toriah(_Protection from Evil_) moves and tumbles near the Salamander 
10: Lylamwyn (_Haste_, _Shield_) casts _Magic Missile_ at the cultist on the platform, but her magic protects her (SR check 5+7=12 failed)
9: Brown Bear (-37, +4 str, +4 con) attacks a Burning Skeleton (9+11 vs. ac 16 hit, 1+ miss, 12+6 hit, dmg 18)
9: Belaver (Brown Bear, _Barkskin_ +3 ac, _Haste_) charges the Salamander (16+14+5=35 hit, dmg 16-10 DR=6, grapple attempt 20+19=39 vs. 4+19=23, Salamander is grappled)
9: Neshi (_Barkskin_ +3 ac) follows Belaver, barking at the Salamander
6: Craven (-39, _Haste_, _Bulls Strength_) attacks the Salamander with several quick blows from his warhammer  (15+18 vs. ac 29 hit, 11+18 vs. ac 29 hit, 7+13 miss, dmg 30)
4: Raner (_cursed_: -4 to attack rolls, saves, ability checks, _Haste_) attacks the Salamander with several blows from his war axe (12+12 miss, 17+12=29 hit, 16+7=23 miss, dmg 9)


----------



## Manzanita (Dec 28, 2005)

*Torn*

Torn curses at her ineffective attacks.  Seeing the Salamander is well taken care of, she sheathes her sword, and prepares her crossbow.  She will shoot at the woman next round. _+8 1d8_


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Dec 28, 2005)

Belaver charges the salamander, hoping to maul and pin it.


----------



## Endur (Dec 28, 2005)

Belaver, Craven, Kerwyn, Toriah, Neshi, Raner, and one of Lenya's Stony Hands are in melee with the Salamander guarding the prisoners.  Lylamwyn and Torn are casting spells at the Cultist at the floating altar.  The summoned Brown Bear is in melee with six Fiery Skeletons. 

The black altar has become a transparent heliotrope in color, the black mass at the center is growing larger and shows swolen veins of purple, and a glowing fiery red-orange eye swims into view from the altar's writhing center.  

A wave of evil power washes across all that are present as the Evil Elder Elemental Eye gazes upon them.  (DC20 will save: Lenya 11+10=21 pass, Lylamwyn 20+7=27 pass, Belaver 18+12-2=28 pass, Neshi 14+4=18 fail -2 con damage, Kerwyn 1+ fail -1 wisdom permanent drain, Raner 10+6-4-2=10 fail -5 con damage, Torn 11+13=24 pass, Craven 19+7-2=24 pass, Toriah 16+5-2=19 fail -8 str damage, Female Cultist 7+13=20 pass, Salamander 14+12=26 pass, Festalon Girrot 13+10=23 pass, Olive 11+3=14 fail -3 str damage, Female Prisoner 8+5=13 fail 1 negative level, Lantern Archon 2+ fail goes insane, Bear 2+ fails -2 con damage)

A black and purple tentacle is reaching out of the amorphous center of the altar, passing out of the altar itself, and is grasping hold of the screaming victim chained to the altar, Torn's old adventuring companion Jurrikath Musselto.    

Round 4 (Party: Bless, Prayer)
19: Kerwyn (_cursed_, _Haste_, _Bulls Strength_, _Shield_, -1 wisdom drain) attempts to stab the Salamander, but misses (8+10+2 str +3 spells +2 flanking =25 vs. ac 28, 5+)
18: Torn's Summoned Lantern Archon (Insane) sends light rays ineffectively into the room in the direction of the Evil Elder Elemental Eye
18: Torn (_Magic Circle Against Evil _, _Haste_, _Shield of Faith_) loads and fires her crossbow at the cultist, but misses (1+)
18: Torn’s Sword of Heironeous attacks the cultist on the platform (12+13 hit, 5+13 miss, 14+8=22 miss; dmg 6)
18: Six Burning Skeletons attack the summoned Brown Bear and kill it (7+ miss, 20+/19+ confirms critical hit, 10+ miss, 2+ miss, 17+ hit, 20+/16+ confirms critical hit, dmg 39) 
17: Salamander(-45, _Bulls Strength, Corrupt Weapon_) grapples with Belaver, but Belaver is too strong and powerful to be overcome (7+19 vs. 12+19 fails, 4+14 vs. 16+19 fails, 19+14 vs. 15+19 fails)   
15: Female Cultist (-24, _Spell Resistance_ 21, _Heroism_, _Owl's Wisdom_) laughs insanely as she shouts, "You summoned a Archon!  You are not rivals from another temple!"  She casts _Unholy Blight_ onto the melee around the Salamander (DC21 will Craven 3+ fails, Toriah 1+ fails, Belaver 14+ pass, Neshi 6+ fails, Kerwyn 10+7-2=15 fails, Raner 19+8-6=21 pass, Stony Grasp 3+ fails, dmg 12 to Craven & Neshi, dmg 6 to Toriah, Belaver, Kerwyn, Raner, and the Stony Grasp, Craven is sick for two rounds, Neshi is sick for one round)
11: Lenya (_Shield_, _Haste_) pulls the divine scroll of Protection from Energy(Fire) out of her Haversack while moving close to the melee and casts the spell upon Belaver (granting him protection 60 from fire, use magic deviceDC 25: 16+14=30 success)
11: Stony Grasp (-6) attempts to join the grapple against the Salamander, but is not strong enough to hold the Salamander (19+ touch attack, grapple attempt 4+12=13 vs. 14+19=33)
11: Toriah(-6, -8 str damage, _Protection from Evil_) stabs the Salamander, but misses (17+ 6+3+2-4=24 vs ac 28 miss, 3+ miss)
10: Lylamwyn (_Haste_, _Shield_) adds more Tentacles to the floating altar by casting _Evard's Black Tentacles_ (grapple check 18+15 vs. 19+11, cultist is grappled, dmg 6; 4+15 vs. 4+, Jurikath is grappled, dmg 8; Evard Tentacle vs Altar Tentacle, 20+15 vs. 4+29, altar tentacle is grappled)  
9: Belaver (-6, Brown Bear, _Barkskin_ +3 ac, _Haste_, fire protect 60) grapples and claws the Salamander (grapple attempt 20+19=39 vs. 9+19=28 success, 2+19=21 vs. 2+19= success Salamander is Pinned, 1+19 vs. 19+19 fail, 6+14 vs. 4+19 fail, dmg 15 - DR 10=5, Fire Protect 60-12=48)
9: Neshi (-12, -2 con damage, sick for one round, _Barkskin_ +3 ac) bites at the Salamander, but misses (11+7+3 spells+2 flanking -2 sick vs. ac 24=20 miss) 
6: Craven (-51, _Haste_, _Bulls Strength_, sick for 2 rounds) attacks the Salamander with several quick blows from his war hammer  (3+18-2=19 vs. ac 24 miss, 6+18-2 sick+2 flanking vs. ac 24 hit, 20+13/4+ does not confirm, dmg 21)
4: Raner (-6, -5 con damage, _cursed_: -4 to attack rolls, saves, ability checks, _Haste_) attacks the Salamander with several blows from his war axe (14+12=26 hit, 15+12=27 hit, 10+7=17 miss, dmg 19)


----------



## Thanee (Dec 28, 2005)

*Lenya*

Lenya tries to remember where the _divine scroll of protection from fire_ is, and if she can get ahold of it, she will do so.

On the next round, she will cast the spell on Belaver to protect him from the fiery body of the salamander.


----------



## Pyrex (Dec 28, 2005)

Reeling as the wave of evil washes outward from the altar, Raner continues attacking the Salamander.


----------



## Xael (Dec 28, 2005)

_*Ah, she guessed it. Oh well...*_, Lylamwyn thinks as he casts _Evard's Black Tentacles_ at the cultist near the altar (hoping to catch the eye-thing too).

OOC: Grapple Check still +15. No Spell Resistance. Does Lylamwyn have any idea if the Elemental Eye is dispellable? We should see whether it's grappable soon, but...

Lylamwyn tries to stay away from the flaming skeletons.


----------



## Endur (Dec 28, 2005)

Belaver, Craven, Kerwyn, Toriah, Neshi, Raner, and one of Lenya's Stony Hands are in melee with the Salamander guarding the prisoners.  Torn is firing her crossbow and Lylamwyn is casting spells at the Cultist at the tentacle covered, floating altar.  The six Fiery Skeletons are marching around the fire pit. 

Lylamwyn thinks the Evil Eye is a summoning of some sort, although he is uncertain whether it can be dispelled.  

The Altar tentacle breaks free from the Evard’s Tentacle and pulls the screaming Jurrikath into the altar (grapple check 7+29 vs. 17+15 breaks free, 13+24 vs. 14+15 drags the sacrificial victim into the altar).  After the screaming Jurrikath is pulled inside the altar, the altar tentacle disappears and the altar resumes its normal black stone color.  The orange-red eye transforms into a large egg that rests upon the altar (no longer radiating waves of evil).  There is a flicker of color upon the altar, almost as if something else, too small to see what, appeared upon the altar.

The altar begins to float upward towards the 70 foot high ceiling at a rate of several feet per second.  

Feelings of doom assail Raner as he realizes that the potion of flying in his belt might be the only way to reach the floating altar.

Round 5 (Party: Bless, Prayer)
19: Kerwyn (_cursed_, _Haste_, _Bulls Strength_, _Shield_, -1 wisdom drain) sneak attacks the Salamander (2+ miss, 5+ miss)
18: Torn's summoned Lantern Archon (Insane) flies away at top speed
18: Torn (_Magic Circle Against Evil _, _Haste_, _Shield of Faith_) 
18: Torn’s Sword of Heironeous attacks the cultist on the platform (5+13 miss, 6+13 miss, 9+8=17 miss)
18: Six Burning Skeletons march around the Fire Pit
17: Salamander(-90, _Bulls Strength, Corrupt Weapon_) escapes Belaver’s pin and uses its coiled tail muscles to propel Belaver and himself over the edge into the Fire pit (8+19 vs. 12+19 fails, 20+14 vs. 4+19 successfully breaks pin, attempts to move over the edge into the 10’ deep pit with Belaver 12+14 vs. 3+19 success, falling damage 2 to Salamander and 1 to Belaver, fire damage 14 to Belaver)   
15: Female Cultist (-30, _Spell Resistance_ 21, _Heroism_, _Owl's Wisdom_) screams as she shouts, "Noooo!  Don’t take me!  Feed on them!"  She uses her Tentacle Rod in her struggle against the Evard’s Tentacles (grapple check 9+9 vs. 13+ 15, fails; 9+9 vs. 11+15 fails; 3+9 vs. 7+15 fails), but is unable to get free.  
11: Lenya (_Shield_, _Haste_) summons another Stony Grasp and directs them to attack each other
11: Stony Grasp (-6) grabs new Stony Grasp (16+ touch attack, grapple 12+12=24 vs. 2+12=14 successfully grappled, dmg 9- hardness 8=1)
11: Stony Grasp (-1) grapples back, but does no damage (3+12=15 vs.4+12=16 failed)  
11: Toriah(-6,-8 str damage, _Protection from Evil_) 
10: Evard’s Tentacle squeezes the female cultist (19+15 vs. 15+9, dmg 10) and the Egg (dmg 10-hardness 5=5)
10: Lylamwyn (_Haste_, _Shield_) 
9: Belaver (-7, Brown Bear, _Barkskin_ +3 ac, _Haste_, Fire Protection 34) grapples and claws the Salamander (grapple attempt 5+19=24 vs. 1+19=20 successfully pinning the Salamander to the floor of the firepit, 14+19=33 vs. 4+19=23 success, 2+19 vs. 7+19 fail, 7+14 vs. 18+19 fail, dmg 14 - DR 10=4, Belaver takes 6 from the intense Heat)
9: Neshi (-12, -2 con damage, _Barkskin_ +3 ac) barks and bites at the Stony Hand (19+ hit, dmg 10-hardness 8=2)
6: Craven (-51, _Haste_, _Bulls Strength_, sick for 1 round)  
4: Raner (-6, -5 con damage, _cursed_: -4 to attack rolls, saves, ability checks, _Haste_)


----------



## Thanee (Dec 28, 2005)

*Lenya*

Lenya conjures another _Stony Grasp_ right next to the first one and directs them to attack each other.


----------



## Endur (May 10, 2006)

*Summary Post*

Post describing missing stuff


----------



## Endur (May 10, 2006)

*Another summary post*

Another Post describing missing stuff


----------



## Endur (May 10, 2006)

*Current Status*

Current status: 
Raner and Craven were carried away by the wounded Red Dragon to the Tower in the middle of the Mount Stalagos, out of sight of the rest of the party.

Kerwyn, Torn, and Toriah were knee deep in the coins of the Dragon's Hoard.

Belaver and Lenya (both heavily wounded) were fleeing back towards the rest of the party, flying away from fifty or so warriors riding bat-winged hornets and the lightning bolts being fired by the blue towers.  

Lylamwyn was hanging back observing the situation.

The Fire Door is closing, Raner had the key, and there is no obvious way to re-open the door or prevent it from closing.

Which side of the door does the party want to be on?  Outside with the Dragon, the batwinged hornet riders, and the blue lightning towers.  Or inside with the several hundred thousand coins of the dragon's hoard?


----------



## Dalamar (May 10, 2006)

Inside. Definately inside for Kerwyn.


----------



## Manzanita (May 10, 2006)

Torn would like the party to stay together.  She moves to the door.  "Come on.  We must get out before the door closes!  Otherwise we'll be separated from Beleaver, Lenya, Raner and Craven!"

If the others don't leave, she'll step outside by herself before the door closes to see what has happened to her friend, if possible.  She won't abandon her.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (May 10, 2006)

Belaver will try to stick with the rest of the party, and will cast his Cure Critical Wounds on himself to ensure that he doesn't get too injured and drop Lenya.


----------



## Endur (May 12, 2006)

A massive buzzing sound can be heard outside the Dragon's Lair, as if a swarm of angry hornets is about to descend upon the party.  Inside the Dragon's Lair, the buzzing is so loud that Torn can barely hear herself as she shouts to the others about the Fire Door rising back into position.

Lenya, heavily wounded and almost dead, hangs onto Belaver as he dives back towards the rest of the party.  As Belaver dives, he realizes that the rest of the party is actually inside the Dragon's Lair except for Courage and Neshi who are standing on the Fire Bridge.  Belaver flies towards the entrance to the Dragon's Lair, noticing that it is about to close.

Torn and Toriah race toward the rising Fire Door, desperate to not leave their friends behind.

Courage and Neshi, seeing Belaver flying towards the rising Fire Door, take the opportunity to jump over the Fire Door into the Dragon's Lair.

Torn and Toriah start to climb over the fire door as Belaver flies into the Dragon's Lair, Belaver's wings hit Toriah, knocking Toriah back into the Dragon's lair and causing Belaver, Lenya, and Toriah to tumble upon the floor.

Torn managed to avoid being hit by Belaver, but is struck instead when a bat-winged hornet that was right behind Belaver enters the Dragon's Lair, knocking Torn over.  

Two batwinged hornets, with riders on their backs, fly into the Dragon's Lair, buzzing loudly.  A third gets stuck in the closing Fire Door and is crushed to death, as the door closes completely.  The buzzing from the outside goes down dramatically as the door closes and the party can hear themselves once more.

Lylamwyn recognizes that the bat-winged hornets fit the description of a Spider Eater that he read about in a book.  A giant-sized poisonous magical beast that can be trained to carry humanoids in flight.

With a loud clang, the door slams into position.  With Raner and Craven still outside, in the clutches of the Red Dragon.


----------



## Thanee (May 12, 2006)

*Lenya*

Lenya hurries away from the attackers, to use her wand and to heal her wounds. In her current condition, she is no use for the party, much less, if she is dead.


----------



## Manzanita (May 13, 2006)

Torn will ready her crossbow to shoot at the hornets.

_OOC:  Did anyone get a copy of the RG?  I don't have a copy of Torn since level 7_


----------



## Endur (May 13, 2006)

ooc: See the ooc thread


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (May 14, 2006)

Belaver, irritated at being forced to flee and injured by overgrown wasps, attempts to eat the nearer hornet.


----------



## Endur (May 14, 2006)

The injured and exhausted party defeats the two remaining overgrown hornets and the warriors riding on back of the hornets.  Outside the Fire Door are at least another fifty giant bat winged hornets with riders, but the Fire Door is closed and there does not appear to be any way for the swarm or the party to open the Fire Door.

After the party defeats the hornets, the party working together for five minutes is able to move sufficient coins away from the center of the Dragon's Hoard to reveal a trapdoor.

Lenya spots an abjuration spell upon the trap door.  With the rest of the party standing back, Kerwyn and Toriah successfully open the trap door with no ill effects.

The Trap door reveals a ten foot across shaft that goes down to the floor fifty feet below.  Widely spaced rungs made of brass are bolted into the black stone walls; the spacing is awkward, obviously made for a creature larger than man size to climb down the walls.

At the bottom of the shaft lies a fifty foot diameter circular chamber of black stone with purple veins.  In the walls are set four alcoves.

Lenya detects magic in each alcove.  

The first alcove has a locked iron coffer with bone inlay.  Kerwyn discovers a pit trap in front of this alcove.

The second alcove has two golden candlesticks designed to look like knights.  Kerwyn discovers some sort of magical trap in front of this alcove on the floor.

The third alcove has a small unlocked box.  Kerwyn discovers a magical trap in the alcove around the small box.

The fourth alcove has a solid gold Wyvern statue with wings unfurled standing atop an egg covered in jewels.  Kerwyn discovers a magical trap in the alcove on the Wyvern statue.


----------



## Endur (May 14, 2006)

Raner dreams.  
_
Like a scene from hell itself, the interior of the crater is a dry, cracked yard of uneven volcanic rock concealed by fingers of sulfurous mist.  A hot, dry stench fills the air, burning the inside of your nose and mouth.  At the center of this area, pounded down into an wound in the earth like a spike pounded into flesh, stands a black tower glistening with the dull sheen of iron.  The earth seems to recoil from the touch of this strange structure, so it is surrounded by the gaping trench of this wound, its black walls plunging downward out of sight.  Cracks, exposing red, hellish light from below, start at the wound and cross the yard.  No windows appear on the tower, and the single door is accessible only via a narrow span bridge crossing over the wound.

As the dragon descends into this blasted yard before the black tower, the drowsy Craven and Raner lose their grip upon the dragon.  The dragon reasserts his hold to prevent them from falling to the ground.

After landing upon the ground, a group of humanoids with white milky skin and wearing tattered black clothing and black breastplates gather around the dragon.  The creatures have a black obex seared into their foreheads.  The creatures lift up Craven and Raner and carry the heroes away from the Red Dragon towards the door of the Black Tower.

The milky white humanoids carry the heroes without talking aloud.  They cross the bridge.  Raner can see lava in the crack of the wound below the bridge.

In front of the tower itself, Raner realizes that the door to the black tower is solid adamantine and the tower itself is an alloy of iron and adamantine.  

Raner feels an evil spirit assault his mind (will save: Raner 18+, Craven 16+), although drowsy he feels like he can still resist.

While the group stands before the door to the tower, two new black robed figures come up behind them, from the wall of the crater(the outer fane?).  One of the robed figures appears human with a goatee and the other cultist appears elven.  The human holds up a symbol of the black obex.  The milky white humanoids bow to the cultist.

The whole group leaves the door before the black tower and silently heads back towards the crater that surrounds the tower.  Raner sees a door into the crater that the group is now headed towards.  

The Red Dragon is still in the yard, surrounded by the aura of magic as the dragon casts spells upon itself, healing its gaping wounds and replacing scales.

Suddenly there is a loud roar as the Dragon roars in rage and leaps into the air, as if it found something more important to do than finish casting healing spells upon itself._


----------



## Endur (May 14, 2006)

ooc: party status:  Everyone is healed fully (except for Craven & Raner).  Who is in the room with the dragon's hoard of coins and who is down at the bottom of the 50' deep shaft in the chamber where Kerwyn and Toriah try to disarm the traps to obtain additional treasure?


----------



## Manzanita (May 14, 2006)

Torn will guard above.  She knows there are at least two other entrances into the room.


----------



## Thanee (May 14, 2006)

*Lenya*

As long as the trap specialists work, Lenya will also stay above and out of the way. She will assist with her ability to detect magic, where necessary, of course.


OOC: How many charges are gone from the CLW wand?


----------



## Endur (May 14, 2006)

Thanee said:
			
		

> OOC: How many charges are gone from the CLW wand?




Both wands are almost completely drained (70/100 charges were drained before the fight with the Red Dragon).


----------



## Pyrex (May 15, 2006)

*Raner*

Dizzy & drowsy, Raner watches as he & Craven are carried away from the tower towards the door at the edge of the crater, trying to gather his wits and find a way to escape.


----------



## Endur (May 15, 2006)

As the door to the outer fane opens, a wave of cold washes upon Raner, in stark contrast to the oppressive heat within the blasted volcanic yard.

The cold almost shocks Raner and Craven fully aware, removing their drowsiness.  But before they become fully alert, the cultist with a goatee mumbles some words in an awful sounding language, and Raner and Craven are returned to a stupor-like state.

The human and elven cultist, thin and old they may appear, however demonstrate great strength as they lift up Craven and Raner, and carry them inside the doorway.  The mikly white humanoids remain behind in the blasted yard.


----------



## Dalamar (May 16, 2006)

Kerwyn expends the healing spell he stole from the dragon to patch together Lenya (or whoever else is in need of healing after the hornets have been taken care of, preferring female recipients).


----------



## Endur (May 17, 2006)

After fully healing the remaining members of the party, Torn, Lenya, Lylamwyn, Belaver, Neshi, and Courage remain at the top of the shaft while  Kerwyn and Toriah examine the traps on the treasure in the chamber below.

Belaver had tried eating one of the hornets, but found it didn't taste as well as the feast he had partaken of earlier.  Belaver discovers that he has a sudden craving for honey.  Belaver began to wonder whether there might be a giant hive full of honey somewhere nearby.

While Kerwyn and Toriah discuss the safest way to avoid the traps and obtain what must obviously be the most choice and magical items within the Dragon's Hoard, the rest of the party suddenly hears a loud noise.

The Fire door is descending into the stone.  

The good news is that there is no longer a sound of buzzing out side, the swarm of giant batwinged hornets must have left.

The bad news is that Belaver, Lenya, Lylamwyn, and Torn can see the Red Dragon outside, and the dragon is preparing to breathe fire upon the party as soon as the door opens wide enough.


----------



## Thanee (May 17, 2006)

*Lenya*

_“We really need some faster means to heal us...”_

Lenya prepares to jump down to where Kerwyn and Toriah are, before the dragon breathes fire.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (May 17, 2006)

[If Belaver's Protection from Energy is still in place] Belaver rushes towards the dragon and up, hoping to draw its fiery breath away from the rest of the party.

[If it is not] Belaver dives for cover in the hole.


----------



## Manzanita (May 18, 2006)

Torn moves to get some cover from the upcoming fire bath, if possible.  She'll cast holy smite at the dragon.


----------



## Dalamar (May 19, 2006)

"It's got a key? Great, and the greater peeping spell's already out, too," Kerwyn curses. He still had a standard invisibility spell left, but it wouldn't really help against the dragon. Especially if everybody was going to be at the chamber below to be easily crisped by the dragon.


----------



## Endur (May 21, 2006)

The only available cover against dragonfire that Torn sees is: 1) going down below where Kerwyn and Toriah are (the shaft is too small for the Huge Dragon to fit down and the chamber below opens up so that those below can not be seen from above) or 2) down the corridor the old man went in, or 3) the corridor that the Ogres came from and the Hound Archon went.   

Lenya jumps down the 50' shaft and lands hard  (jump check 4+, fails, tumble check 6+ fails, dmg 19-2 dr =17).  

Belaver charges the Red Dragon and provokes the Dragon into breathing flame on Belaver only (DC24 reflex 1+ fails, dmg 55, all absorbed by Belaver's Protection from Fire)

Torn casts Holy Smite on the Huge Dragon and Belaver (SR19 caster check 5+10=15 fails) and both are unaffected by the spell.


----------



## Thanee (May 21, 2006)

*Lenya*

_“Ouch!”_

Lenya stands up and moves away from the center of the shaft.

_“If you havn't noticed, the dragon is back.”_


----------



## Dalamar (May 21, 2006)

"Yeah, and I have the unsettling feeling that if we stay here, it'll pile the coins back on top of the door."


----------



## Endur (May 21, 2006)

Current Party Status:

Prisoners of the Cult: Craven, Raner

In the Dragon's Hoard room at the top of the shaft: Belaver, Lylamwyn, Torn, Neshi, Courage

In the 50' wide chamber at the bottom of the 10' wide 50' deep shaft: Lenya, Kerwyn, Toriah

Lenya (4+ fails) and Lylamwyn (1+ fails) tremble in _Dragonfear_.


Party status:
Lenya (-17, shaken)
Lylamwyn (shaken)
Belaver (barkskin +4 ac, _protection from Fire _ 65 points)
Kerwyn
Torn
Toriah


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (May 22, 2006)

Belaver flits away from both the dragon and the hole, pausing to call up a small flock of eagles [converting Fog Cloud to a Summon II, summoning 1d3 from the Summon I list] in the hopes that they will distract the dragon's attention from the rest of the group.


----------



## Manzanita (May 22, 2006)

Realizing that the group, weakened, spell-depleted, and separated, can't defeat this dragon, Torn grabs the frightened Lylamwyn and leaps down the shaft.

_OOC:  Oddly enough, Torn has a ring of feather falling, which I just noticed.  (how long has she had that?)  I think it acts as a 1st level caster, meaning it can only affect one person, but perhaps it will slow the fall of two?  Or perhaps Lylamwyn has a trick of his own up his sleave..._


----------



## Endur (May 22, 2006)

Manzanita said:
			
		

> _OOC:  Oddly enough, Torn has a ring of feather falling, which I just noticed.  (how long has she had that?)  I think it acts as a 1st level caster, meaning it can only affect one person, but perhaps it will slow the fall of two?  Or perhaps Lylamwyn has a trick of his own up his sleave..._




As she is falling, Torn recalls that her ring of feather falling was taken off the body of a slain Salamander in the Fire Temple.

The ring is powerful enough to slow both the fall of Torn and Lylamwyn.


----------



## Endur (May 23, 2006)

Belaver summons a swarm of eagles and the eagles are shreded almost instantly by the claws and fangs of the Red Dragon.


----------



## Thanee (May 23, 2006)

*Lenya*

Lenya moves to the side, so she does not stand right below the shaft, but not too close to the areas, where she detected the magic earlier.

_“Any other exits down here?”_


----------



## Manzanita (May 24, 2006)

As soon as she lands, Torn will try to get out of the way of pursuing dragon breath.


----------



## Endur (May 24, 2006)

Lenya, Kerwyn, Toriah, Lylamwyn, and Torn are in a 50 foot diamater round chamber that has four alcoves, each alcove has a treasure protected by a magical trap.  

The walls of the chamber are black stone with purple veins.

Lenya does not see any way out of the chamber other than the shaft leading back up to Dragon's Lair.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (May 25, 2006)

Endur said:
			
		

> Belaver summons a swarm of eagles and the eagles are shreded almost instantly by the claws and fangs of the Red Dragon.



Chirping angrily, Belaver uses the last weapon in his arsenal, converting the Reincarnation he hopes he will not need into a summoning to bring forth an adult arrowhawk, this time at a greater distance from the dragon.


----------



## Endur (May 25, 2006)

Belaver summons an adult Arrowhawk while facing the Dragon alone.  

Meanwhile in the chamber below the Dragon's Lair, a concerned Toriah asks the rest of the party, "Wha' do we do now?"


----------



## Thanee (May 25, 2006)

*Lenya*

While using some of the last charges from her wand to heal her wounds, Lenya looks around with a worried look on her face.

_“I have no idea, if there is no exit down here, other than the shaft, we will have to get out at some point and face the dragon. But Craven and Raner are gone, most likely dead, and without them it won't get any easier.”_


----------



## Endur (May 25, 2006)

Raner's mind is reeling and his body is as weak as a kitten.  The words the cultist spoke.  Never had Raner heard such a profanity uttered.  What the cultist said about Moradin could not possibly be true.  

Raner's mind and body were so affected by the cultist's words, that he could barely focus on his surroundings.  Raner notices squat, obese, grinning demons standing along the hallway walls.  The cultists and the demons talk, but Raner can't focus on their words.

Past the hallway of Demons, the cultists carry Raner and Craven into another very cold room (Raner regrets not wearing a parka).  In the center of this room, is a dark black table with serpents for legs.      

The cultists carry Raner and Craven past this room through several more hallways until they reach their destination.


----------



## Pyrex (May 26, 2006)

Shivering, unable to focus, Raner's mind wanders.  "_Who'd'a thought it could get this cold this near a volcano?_"

Rolling his head around towards where they're being carried, Raner then gets a look at the table.  "_I hope tha's not for wha' I think it's for._"


----------



## Manzanita (May 26, 2006)

Torn looks around.  Does it appear that the dragon is able to descend the shaft?  If they move to the alcoves, could they avoid the dragon's breath?


----------



## Endur (May 26, 2006)

Torn is fairly certain that the Huge Dragon can not fit down the shaft.  Torn also thinks there is plenty of room out of sight of the dragon that there should be no worries about the Dragon's fiery breath even without entering the magically trapped alcoves.


----------



## Manzanita (May 26, 2006)

"Belaver!  Come down!"  Shouts Torn up the shaft, though with little hope of being heard.  Then she moves away to avoid dragon attack shaking her head.  "How are we ever going to get out of here?" she wonders to herself.


----------



## Endur (May 26, 2006)

OOC: Where is Belaver attempting to summon the adult arrowhawk?  The shaft to the treasure chamber below the Dragon's lair is the in the center of the room.  The Dragon is standing just inside the doorway.

First image: map of the Fire Door area and Dragon's lair

Second image: a portrait of the cultist that is carrying Raner

Third image: a room that made Raner uncomfortable


----------



## Dalamar (May 26, 2006)

"I think our best bet would be to wait here untill Belaver, Torn and the Elf can recharge themselves, but by that time the dragon has most likely blocked the exit, so we'd really need some serious spelling," Kerwyn says.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (May 27, 2006)

Endur said:
			
		

> OOC: Where is Belaver attempting to summon the adult arrowhawk?  The shaft to the treasure chamber below the Dragon's lair is the in the center of the room.  The Dragon is standing just inside the doorway.
> 
> First image: map of the Fire Door area and Dragon's lair
> 
> ...



Belaver is summoning it above and north of the dragon, while he himself is east of the dragon.


----------



## Endur (May 27, 2006)

The adult arrowhawk blasts the Red Dragon with a bolt of electricity from his tail (touch attack 9+ hits, dmg 3).  

The Red Dragon retaliates by charging the arrowhawk and biting it (9+27=36+2 charge=38 hit, dmg 26).


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (May 27, 2006)

Belaver uses the distraction to dart down the hole and get under cover.


----------



## Endur (May 27, 2006)

Belaver jumps down the 50' deep shaft and discovers that his large bear form barely fits down the shaft and he actually climbs down the shaft more than falling. 

Neshi jumps on Belaver's back and climbs on Belaver down the shaft to rejoin the party.

Courage runs out of the Dragon's lair (opting not to try the shaft).

The arrowhawk moves away from the Dragon and blasts the Dragon again (AOO: 3+26=29 hit, dmg 19; electrical blast 7+ hit, dmg 7).

Then the Dragon moves and bites the Arrowhawk in half (19+ hit, dmg 16).

After finishing the arrowhawk, the Dragon returns to the shaft and looks down.  None of the party members are visible below the shaft.

The Dragon roars in rage and lets loose a blast of fire that goes down the shaft.  Although it gets warm in the chamber below, everyone is far enough back from the shaft that no one is harmed.

Then there is a loud clanking noise as the Dragon shuts the trapdoor that the party opened earlier.


----------



## Endur (May 27, 2006)

Toriah says, "What a disaster!  Final was shattered to pieces!  Craven and Raner taken away by the Dragon, maybe even eaten!  And us locked down here to starve.  Maybe we'll die and become undead tomb guardians, protecting these magical treasures for all eternity."

"Say, Kerwyn, since we're locked down here and have nothing else to do, do you have an idea as to which of these alcoves looks best to loot first?"


The first alcove has a locked iron coffer with bone inlay. Kerwyn discovered a pit trap in front of this alcove.

The second alcove has two golden candlesticks designed to look like knights. Kerwyn discovered some sort of magical trap in front of this alcove on the floor.

The third alcove has a small unlocked box.  Kerwyn discovered a magical trap in the alcove around the small box.

The fourth alcove has a solid gold Wyvern statue with wings unfurled standing atop an egg covered in jewels. Kerwyn discovered a magical trap in the alcove on the Wyvern statue.


----------



## Thanee (May 27, 2006)

*Lenya*

Lenya sits down against some wall, with respectful distance to the alcoves.

_“Anyone got a good idea how we get out of here?”_


OOC: Yeah, I do... Lylamwyn's _Dimension Door_.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (May 28, 2006)

Thanee said:
			
		

> Lenya sits down against some wall, with respectful distance to the alcoves.
> 
> _“Anyone got a good idea how we get out of here?”_
> 
> ...



"First, we rest and recover, and try to choose spells that might injure or impede that thing."


----------



## Endur (May 28, 2006)

Kerwyn uses his slippers of spider climbing to avoid the traps on the floor in front of the first two alcoves.  

Inside the first alcove, Kerwyn picks the lock of the iron coffer.  Inside are several arcane scrolls.

Lylamwyn recognizes scrolls of the following spells: Disintegrate, Eyebite, Cloudkill, Summon Monster V, Ice Storm, Polymorph Self, Spell Turning, Domination, Hold Monster, and Teleport Without Error.

Inside the second alcove, Kerwyn obtains two magical golden candlesticks designed to look like Knights.

The third and fourth alcoves appear to be protected by magical traps that can not be avoided, only disarmed or triggered.


----------



## Endur (May 28, 2006)

Toriah says, "Should we risk th' last two alcoves?  Hard to say what th' magical traps will do, but I think th' glyphs are area effect traps.  If we set off th' traps, it might interrupt Belaver's praying and Lylamwyn's reading."


----------



## Thanee (May 28, 2006)

*Lenya*

_“Better not, let's wait until they are done. Those scrolls might prove useful! Maybe there is hope after all. Maybe we can find out where Craven and Raner are, if they are still alive, and then teleport there?”_


----------



## Endur (May 29, 2006)

Approximately two hours after the party took refuge in the treasure vault below the Dragon's Lair (and before party members had rested long enough to recover spells), there is a loud noise up above.  The party can hear the Dragon's Roars even though muffled by the closed trapdoor.

The trapdoor vibrates and the walls shake as if violent actions are taking place in the Dragon's Lair.


----------



## Manzanita (May 29, 2006)

"Do you suppose the water temple is attacking?  Or perhaps that guy who killed the ogres has come back to fight the dragon.  Either way, we should finish resting if possible."  says Torn.


----------



## Dalamar (May 31, 2006)

"Maybe it's just playing by, or with, itself?"


----------



## Endur (Jun 1, 2006)

After a few minutes, the roaring and vibrations stop.  There is silence for a few more minutes.  Then the trapdoor to the Dragon's Lair opens.

A female voice calls out, "Is anyone down there?  The dragon has fallen before the Might of the Water Temple!"

The high priestess of the water temple (whose voice you recognize) doesn't wait for a response and drops down to the floor of the treasure vault (relying upon a feather falling ability to not land hard) along with another hooded cultist.

Before the party can do anything, the second cultist says something unspeakably vile.  The words involve the Old Faith, St. Cuthbert, and Moradin, but the intense evilness of the concept he spoke in words causes your minds to reel and your muscles to go as weak as jelly.

Paralyzed in shock, the party members watch as other hooded cultists descend into the treasure vault.  The first two cultists were human, then they were followed by a Gray Elf (with a sad look on his face), a foul smelling Troglydyte, a female half elf with a perpeutal scowl on her face, and two dark elves.  

The cultists talk amongst themselves in several languages: Common, Ancient Suel, Undercommon, and Abyssal.  The Dark Elves appear to be having a contest, trying to see who can come up with the most evil torture to inflict upon the helpless party members (which seems to have a distressing effect upon the Gray elf).  

The cultists strip the party members of their equipment and start throwing their equipment and possessions into a pile in the middle of the room.

The second cultist has removes his cowl, revealing a balding middle aged man with a salt and pepper goatee. 

Almost apologetically, the gray elf says in common to the goatee cultist, "By the terms of the agreement we made with Chymon, all of the looters equipment and possession are to be left in a pile in the center of this room.  We get the minions of Hommlet for interrogation, but the Dragon keeps their possessions."

The half-elven woman with a scowl on her face objects, "Master Hedrack, we should cut their throats now and feed them to the Dragon.  They are too dangerous to be left alive.  The Oracle says there is a danger to the PLAN."

Hedrack fondles his goatee and responds, "Naquent, how many times must I refuse you?  These fools present no danger.  The PLAN will succeed and all obstacles shall be overcome.  If I were to listen to you, we would evacuate in our moment of triumph!"

The priestess of the water temple interjects, "They are not dangerous now, but they were dangerous before I delivered these heroes unto you.  I look forward to my reward and promotion to a position of power and responsibility within the Outer Fane." 

Hedrack responds with disinterest that infuriates the Priestess of the Water Temple , "Everything in their proper time.  For now, lets finish gagging, blindfolding, and tying up the prisoners and take them to their new home."

Belaver's Bear Shape is dispelled and he is returned to halfling form.  

The party is gagged, hands bound behind their back, a bag placed over their head, and then levitated up to the top of the shaft into the dragon's lair (before he was blindfolded Lylamwyn surmised that the male drow elf appeared to be a powerful wizard).

By the time the helpless party and their captors have reassembled in the Dragron's lair, the paralysis is wearing off.  The prisoners are then marched for about a half hour through the Outer Fane.   

Eventually, the party members find their hands unbound, then after they remove the blindfold and gag, they discover themselves to be in a 80' by 60' volcanic stone chamber with no exits.  Each party member is individually in a 10' by 10' forcecage.  There are twelve forcecages in this room.  9 cells are occupied by party members and Neshi.  In addition, a troll, a fiery dwarf,  and a lammasu in a stupor are locked in the remaining three cells.

The cultists appear to use some sort of magical transportation to move people and food into and out of the prison area and the forcecages.

The party is reunited with Craven and Raner, but their treasure (and Lylamwyn's spellbooks and all other belongings including holy symbols) are back in the Dragon's Lair.

Toriah remarks morosely, "Out of th' Frying Pan, Into th' Fire"


----------



## Pyrex (Jun 1, 2006)

"I'd like to say I'm happy to see you all again; but I was rather hopin' ye were comin' to our rescue." Raner responds with a bit of a wry grin.


----------



## Thanee (Jun 1, 2006)

*Lenya*

_“Well, I hope that elf had a plan, because I have none, other than to wait and see what happens, and hope to get a chance to get out of here. Not that we have much choice, anyways. Glad to see you two alive at least. In any case, I don't see what we can do to stop them. Their powers are far out of our league. Just look at this room. It only took their priest a single word to disable every one of us.”_

Lenya sits down and waits.


----------



## Endur (Jun 2, 2006)

Craven responds to Lenya, "We have defeated many cultists in the past.  We will defeat more in the future.  Have faith in yourself, your friends, and the Gods.  
"I agree, though, that Lylamwyn's powers have gotten us out of many predicaments in the past."


----------



## Manzanita (Jun 2, 2006)

Torn will try to punch and push the forcecages.  Are they solid, or barred?  I guess they have no material spell components?  That does make things difficult.

"I'm very glad you still live, Raner and Craven.  The cult leader is overconfident.  We may still be able to get out of this."


----------



## Endur (Jun 2, 2006)

The _Forcecage_ has solid walls of force.  No way in or out other than the method the cultists used to teleport the party members into the cells.

A lever is attached to the wall in the corner of the 60' by 80' room.

An old ugly woman with deep blue skin and black hair and too tall to be human appears next to the lever.  She walks around the cells, cackling madly and laughing at the imprisoned party members.  Then she walks to the lever, pulls the lever and disappears.


----------



## Pyrex (Jun 2, 2006)

Seeing the old woman pull the lever, Raner reaches out to knock on the walls of the Forcecage, wondering if for some reason she's freed them.


----------



## Endur (Jun 2, 2006)

To Raner's disappointment, the walls are still there.


----------



## Endur (Jun 2, 2006)

Several hours later, some scraps of moldy bread and a bowl of water appear in the cells. One cell at a time receives the meal and about 30 seconds later, the next cell receives its meal.


----------



## Endur (Jun 3, 2006)

Toriah asks Belaver, "Belaver, I want to thank you and th' Gods for returning me to life.
"After th' cultists torture and kill us, will one of the Druids in Hommlet reincarnate th' lot of us back in Hommlet, safe and sound?"


----------



## Endur (Jun 3, 2006)

The party rests and recuperates in their new unpleasant home.

Belaver, Craven, and Torn receive the spells they prayed for, although they lack access to spell components and divine foci.

Craven heals his wounds using his supernatural Laying on Hands ability and casting the spell _Cure Light Wounds_.


----------



## Endur (Jun 3, 2006)

Using his _Arcane Sight_ ability, Kerwyn was able to determine that the ugly old woman has faint arcane and divine spell casting capabilities.  Kerwyn was also able to determine that the lever on the wall controls a moderately powerful magical effect.


----------



## Endur (Jun 4, 2006)

The male gray elven cultist with the long face, the female half-elf cultist, and the old ugly blue-skinned woman appear in the corner near the lever.

The elven cultist speaks,

“I am Varachan.  You are no doubt wondering why you are still alive.  What possible value you could have to us?

Before most of you were born, the Temple of Elemental Evil outside Nulb was sealed and heroes of Hommlet set watch upon its wards.  

“When most of you were but children, Master Hedrack received orders from the Old One to free the Demon Queen bound within the Temple of Elemental Evil outside Nulb.  A powerful artifact, containing powers from both the Old One and the Demon Queen, was intended to be used for this purpose.

“A golden orb in the shape of a skull, set with four gems equidistant around the orb.  

“We want that orb.  And one of you knows where it is.  

“Yes, yes, we know the orb was destroyed by the band of heroes that foiled Master Hedrack in the original temple.  Canoness Y’Dey, Otto, and Elmo shattered the orb. But we want the pieces of the orb!  Where are the remains of the Orb of Golden Death?

”You will tell us what we want to know!  Tell us now, and Naquent promises you a quick painless death.  Otherwise, you will be tortured until you tell.  Until you beg for your own death.  And once we have what we seek, your souls will be sacrificed to the Dark Lord.”



Using his _arcane sight_ ability, Kerwyn is able to determine that Varachan does not have any spells memorized and that Naquent has divine spells of moderate power.  Both Varachan and Naquent have magical items of moderate power.  

Belaver, Kerwyn, and Toriah notice that the ugly old woman is missing her left eye.  They thought she had two eyes the last time they saw her.


----------



## Endur (Jun 5, 2006)

Verachan continues his monologue, "The Glory and Greatness of our leaders' plan depends on obtaining these fragments.  So we will obtain the fragments.  It is inevitable.

"Do not think that you can escape.  Daagra is your jailer, and she has the strength of ten men.  Even if you could somehow escape the forcecages, her strong arms would pin you fast.  

"Luckily, Naquent's room is right across the hallway from the entrance to jail.  Even if you could escape Daagra, you would run right into Naquent's waiting sacrificial knife.

"There is no hope that anyone will come to rescue you.  Those who used you and sent you here have forgotten you.  Abandon hope and adopt obedience.

"Tell us what we want to know and you will earn the only escape there is from this place, a swift death."


----------



## Manzanita (Jun 5, 2006)

Torn eyes her captives with venum.  "I don't know of this skull you seek.  Verachan, how can you trust this cult?  You belong to an ancient race wed to this world.  This cult would destroy this world.  They would lie and betrey anyone to obtain their ends.  We are the only ones you can trust in this entire complex.  Set us free.  We can work with you to do something better!"


----------



## Endur (Jun 5, 2006)

Naquent smiles and draws her knife after Torn's words.  As if she is preparing to cut Torn's throat.

Verachan responds to Torn in a patronizing manner, "Perhaps you did not pay attention when you encountered Gray Elves in the Temple of All Consumption.  Yes, we gray elves belong to an ancient race that is wedded to this world.  But you humans do not.  You humans are a corruption upon this planet.  Here we gray elves will find the power to restore the Oerth unto what is once was." 

The way Verachan says those words, you get the feeling that he has preached them many times before.    

Verachan continues, "Naquent would like to cut your throat this moment.  But I am in charge here and not her.  And I don't believe your statement that you know nothing of the fragments.  You may prefer death to giving up the secret.  But I will not let you cheat us of our destiny."


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jun 5, 2006)

Endur said:
			
		

> Toriah asks Belaver, "Belaver, I want to thank you and th' Gods for returning me to life.
> "After th' cultists torture and kill us, will one of the Druids in Hommlet reincarnate th' lot of us back in Hommlet, safe and sound?"



"I'm not sure if any of them can; it is rarely done even by those who have the power.  I would prefer not to learn, either way."


----------



## Endur (Jun 6, 2006)

Toriah responds to Belaver, "I was afraid you would say something like that."


----------



## Endur (Jun 6, 2006)

After Varachan's monlogue, the three cultists (Varachan, Naquent, and the one-eyed Hag) go pull on the lever in the corner of the room and vanish from sight.

A couple of minutes later, Kerwyn (and all the other contents of his cell, disused bowls, etc.) abruptly disappears from his cell. 

Kerwyn reappears in a 60' by 40' stark chamber that has a single closed door for an exit.  The room has a large black lever set into the middl eof the floor, standing about four feet high.  Around the base of the lever, a 1 foot diamater dial can be adjusted to point to any of twelve numbers.  Just behind and to the right and the left of the lever, two 10-foot circles are inscribed into the floor and filled with silver.

Kerwyn finds himself in the left of the 10-foot circles and the dial next to the lever is currently set to the number 8.

Kerwyn finds himself encircled by the ugly hag (who now has two eyes), Varachan, and Naquent.  Naquent has her dagger in her hand and the muscles of her hand continue to twitch uncontrollably.

Varachan speaks, "Now, Kerwyn, I know that you are purveyor of fine jewels.  The orb of golden death was set with four jewels.  If you don't know of it by that name, it was also called YellowSkull, Goldenskull, and Death Orb.  Perhaps you could tell me where the jewels are.  Don't worry about the Garnet that was the Elemental Gem of Fire.  I want to know about the Elemental Gems of Air, Earth, and Water ... one was a Smoky Quartz, one was a Carnelian, and the third was an Aquamarine.  
"The destiny of the world depends on your answer.
"I am certain you can give me at least a hint as to where one of the gems might lie."


----------



## Endur (Jun 6, 2006)

Kerwyn doesn't think he has seen the stones the cultist is talking about. Tulian's Eye, which Final once guarded and is now in the Dragon's Lair, was a diamond. 

Kerwyn has probably seen non-magical versions of the gems that the cultist is talking about. But everything the cultist is saying leads Kerwyn to believe that these "elemental gems" have magical powers that are readily appearent.

The cultist, Verachan, seems quite confident that Kerwyn in fact knows where the gems are.

The more Kerwyn thinks about it, the more he considers that he might have heard Elmo or Canoness Y'Dey talking about the Golden Orb of Death when they discussed their conquest of the Temple of Elemental Evil.  

Kerwyn remembers that the Gnome Neirethi Poscurian who claimed first share of the loot from the Moathouse (before he was eaten by a giant frog) talked about a jeweled sphere, which some stories said was made of gold or silver or onyx and supposedly belonged to the warlord that commanded the moathouse.


----------



## Dalamar (Jun 8, 2006)

"Well, you see, I've been somewhat distracted lately," Kerwyn starts explaining, "by some very nice-looking ladies accompanying me on my journeys, so I haven't been exactly keeping an eye or ear out on anything else."
He then takes a pondering stance. "Hmm... I think I have heard of something that might fit the description, but it was supposed to be at the moathouse we... inspected some time ago, and I didn't run across it.
But I'm sure such great spellshapers as yourselves could find many more clues from there than lowly me."


----------



## Endur (Jun 8, 2006)

Varachan smiles broadly in response to Kerwyn's statment (the first time Kerwyn has seen the generally depressed Varachan smile).

"Excellent!  I knew you would see the value in cooperation, Kerwyn!  

"Naquent, I told you that loser Dunrat would not have the skill to find anything truly hidden.  I want you to assemble an expedition to loot the moathouse.  And this time send enough firepower to deal with any wayward dragons.  Lead it personally and don't return until you have the elemental gems."


Naquent responds,  "Of course, Master Varachan.  I will leave at once.  Right after I execute these interlopers."

Varachan responds to Naquent, "Nay.  They may still have additional information of value.  Its possible that not all of the gems are present in the Moathouse.  Additional interrogations may be necessary.  I will continue to interogate them while you obtain our prize." 

A very disappointed and frustrated Naquent leaves the room, slamming the door on her way out.

Varachan and the Hag walk Kerwyn over into the other 10' circle, then while the Hag and Varachan remain out of the circle and Kerwyn is standing inside of it, the Hag presses the lever and Kerwyn finds himself back in his old forcecage prison cell.  Kerwyn thinks he knows enough about the teleportation lever that he could operate it if he was left alone.


----------



## Thanee (Jun 8, 2006)

*Lenya*

When Kerwyn reappears in his cell, Lenya looks up and says: _“Any news?”_


----------



## Endur (Jun 10, 2006)

The fiery dwarf adds from his cell, "Who are you lot, anyways?  I'm Reunoux, a servant of King Amaimon."

The Troll just growls, trys to claw the invisible walls around it, and then goes back to sleep.

The listless creature with the body of a lion, the wings of an eagle, and the face of a human just lies on its side, with its tongue rolling out of its mouth, drooling on the floor of its forcecage.


----------



## Manzanita (Jun 11, 2006)

_OOC:  Torn has prepared the following spells:  (6/5+1/5+1/4+1/4+1/2+1)
Lvl 5: break enchantment, greater command, Flame strike*(D)
Lvl4: blindness(3rd lvl), dispel magic(x2)(lvl3), searing light (3rd lvl), Holy Smite(D)
Lvl3: create food & water, Daylight, dispel magic, searing light, Magic circle against evil* (D)
Lvl2: entrall(x2), find traps, silence(x2), spiritual weapon*(D)
lvl1: magic stone(needs stones)*(x2), obscuring mist(x3), magic weapon*(D)
lvl0:  Purify food & drink, detect poison, detect magic(x2), create water(x2)

*requires component &/or diving focus_

IC:  "I am Rowean of Eldredd, champion of Heironious.  We are in desperate straights.  We came to free the ambassador and prevent war between men and gnomes.  What brings you to be a captive in the citidel?"

To her friends, she says, as softly as possible while still being audible.  "We must attempt to free ourselves.  Does anyone have any useful ideas?  I can cast a dispell magic spell, which might get rid of this forcecage.  I also have some combat spells."


----------



## Thanee (Jun 11, 2006)

*Lenya*

Lenya tries to _charm_ anyone, to see if her magic can pass through the prison walls.


----------



## Endur (Jun 11, 2006)

The Fiery dwarf responds to Torn, 
"Och, well, I had the duty of guarding an object.  These cultists came and took the object by force.  They killed some of the guardians, and others like myself were taken prisoner.  They have been interrogating us and sacrificing the prisoners after a while.  I'm the last one left."


Lenya's charms may have had a positive impact on Kerwyn, but no one else seems to be affected (and even Kerwyn is hard to tell).


----------



## Manzanita (Jun 12, 2006)

"You have nothing to lose, now, by telling us what the object you were guarding is.  And where were you when this happened.  We knew a group of dwarves in the area, but last we heard, they all left."  asks Torn.


----------



## Dalamar (Jun 12, 2006)

"I think she might like me," Kerwyn whispers to Varachan and the hag after Naquent slams the door shut, "and now she's doing her all to fight the feeling."

"Well, I sent a sizable force of them off to that moathouse we ransacked way back when, and given a chance I could probably work these cell-thingies," the handsome thief explains once back in his 'quarters', "but it's going to be close to impossible to get the chance to, I think."


----------



## Endur (Jun 12, 2006)

Varachan responds to Kerwyn after his "She likes me" statement in a low voice.  "Well, just keep in mind what happens to those Mistress Naquent likes.  During an argument with her last lover, she murdered him.  Then to make up after the fight, she bound his soul as an undead spirit.  They still sleep in the same bed together."

Later in the prison, a black cloaked human-sized figure wearing a lilac stonemask similar to one of the masks you saw in the Moathouse appears in the corner near the lever, walks over next to Belaver's cell, and stops in front of Belaver's cell.

The figure speaks, 
"You might be a powerful spellcaster when you are free, but you look pretty pathetic in there.  I can't believe you slew Bethe.  She and I were something special.  Someday when the Hag isn't watching, I'm going to sneak into your cell and kill you for her.  It won't be business, it will be purely personal.  Just so you know."

The cloaked figure then leaves the prison by pulling on the lever and disappearing.

Later, while the party is alone in the darkened prison with the only light being the light given off by the body of the fiery dwarf, Torn and the fiery dwarf Reunoux have a conversation.

Reunoux continues, 
"Och well, I suppose it will be alright to tell you what happened.  If ever you get the chance to relay my story to someone from King Amaimon's court,  I'd greatly appreciate it.  

"As you probably know, my race is related to the dwarves of this place, but we have lived for centuries in a place of fire and lava.  To the point, where we have become creatures of fire.  Our greatest foes are the evil fire elementals, Salamanders, Efreeti, and their terrible master Imix, the prince of evil fire elementals.

"My king had asked several of us to guard an item from the minions of Imix, a garnet of great magical power that Imix himself had created at some time in the past.  This potent item could not be safely guarded on the plane of fire, and so we had to guard it in a volcano some distance from here.

"Far from the plane of fire we were, but even so the minions of Imix found us.

"Maliskra was their leader.  Her mother was a mortal being cursed by the gods, her face was so ugly it caused others to turn to stone.  Her father was the most evil being to ever live upon the Elemental Plane of Fire, Imix, the prince of Evil Fire Elementals.  Maliskra had the worst of both her parents.  A being of fire who could turn mortals to stone with a look and twice as evil as either of her parents.

"Maliskra came.  And not alone.  A female efreeti came with her as well as a giant dog faced demon with four arms that ended in pincers and claws.  And an army of Salamanders.

"We fought and slew many salamanders, but we were overcome.  They took the gem.  We lost the Elemental Power Gem of Fire."


Craven responds to Torn's earlier question about spellcasting to mention that he can heal wounds even though he lacks a holy symbol.


----------



## Dalamar (Jun 14, 2006)

"...ouch..."
Kerwyn isn't exactly exhilarated by the story of Naquent's current/previous lover.

"Oh, I've got some spells too," Kerwyn says when he hears Torn and the firedwarf talking, "though they're not really any use in the current situation. Just some charm and a couple of defensive spells with invisibility."


----------



## Manzanita (Jun 14, 2006)

*toRN*

"Well, Reunoux, you'd best not speak of that gem in earshot of your captors.  It sounds like one of the gems they're after.  How did you end up here, though?  Were your attackers allied with this temple?"

Regardless of the answer, Torn will try to escape by casting 'Dispel magic' upon her force cage.


----------



## Endur (Jun 14, 2006)

Renoux responds to Torn, 
"Rowean of Eldredd, Champion of Heironeous, as far as I can tell, those who slaughtered my friends and stole the gem are in charge of this place.  I have tried to not tell our captors anything about what we guarded, but I'm afraid they know more about the gem than we did."

Torn's attempt to dispel the magical _ForceCage_ fails.  Torn's knowledge of magic leads her to believe that the magical effect imprisoning them is one of the spells that is immune to her _Dispel Magic_ spells.

Later, a male dark elf appears in the prisoner area and stops before Lylamwyn's cell.  
The Dark elf speaks in elven,"Ha!  The famous gray elven wizard Lylamwyn Aleandlues, son of Thariian Aleandlues, the famous librarian.  Once apprenticed to Xanastria of Celene, Burne of Hommlet, and Nogirt of Verbobonc.  How low you have fallen!  Trapped within a dwarven body and soon to be sacrificed upon an altar to the Darkest of the Dark Gods in one of the blackest of the black rituals!  
"Once I looked forward to challenging you in a wizard's duel.  Now I see you as truly pathetic and not worth my time."


The dark elf disappears.


----------



## Pyrex (Jun 15, 2006)

"I didn' know you had a fan club Lylamwyn." Raner quips, trying to lighten the oppressive mood a bit.


----------



## Dalamar (Jun 15, 2006)

"Was that another recipe? Sounded quite sour."


----------



## Endur (Jun 17, 2006)

The party spends a long indeterminate amount of time in the darkened prison with the only light being the light given off by the body of the fiery dwarf.  Several sleep cycles pass by with infrequent meals arriving in the cells.  The meals consist of a thinnish broth and moldy bread and a cup of water.


Craven prays out loud to Saint Cuthbert, 
“Blessed Saint Cuthbert hear my prayer!

“Thank you for protecting the village of Hommlet and our friends and relatives while we are away.  Thank you for the aid you have given us against the servants of evil.  

“I take full responsibility for our party ending up in prison.  I did not prevent my companions from charging into battle against a huge Red Dragon with out a plan and with our magical energies exhausted by previous battles in the day.  We acted no better than Xaod at his most foolhardy, and we did not have his excuse of being drunk.  I will strive to be wiser in the future.

“We need your aid now more than ever.  It can not be your intention for our quest to end here.  The evil cultists still present a threat.  We must break free from this prison to continue our quest.

“Yet this strange prison forces despair upon my inventive companions.  While our party could be counted on to overcome any obstacle, these invisible walls can not be harmed.  Our weapons were taken from us.  Our magic is exhausted or of minimal effect.  Only our wits are left to us.

“Even if you can not intervene directly, any aid you could send us would be most welcome.  Even if the assistance is only wisdom and inspiration beyond that which we have demonstrated lately.”


----------



## Endur (Jun 18, 2006)

Hedrack, the bald cultist with the goatee, appears in the corner near the lever with a large group of other cultists.   You recognize Naquent, Varachan, Lareth, and high priestess Kelashein from the Water Temple.  Two more cultists are wearing strange robes and masks you have not seen before, long loose violet robes that conceal all features and a black spiked helmet that reveals only their eyes.

Hedrack leads the masked cultists on a tour of the prison area, while the rest of the cultists follow behind, showing the masked cultists great deference.

The conversation is carried out in several languages, including common, abyssal, and ancient Suel.  From the little you can overhear, the two masked cultists are both women and their names are Maliskra and Susain Carun.  Susain sounds like the archtypical mad cultist, she cackles and shrieks, particularly at inappropriate times, and talks to herself incessantly, referring to herself in the second person.  The other cultists cater to her whims and laugh along at her jokes, but wince at her behavior when she is not looking.  

Maliskra seems different, quieter and more terrible due to her silence.  All you can see of her is her eyes hidden beneath the mask.  Her eyes smolder with a yellow sulfurous glow.  

Varachan speaks in common while passing in front of Kerwyn’s cell,  
“As I indicated in my report, most honored Doomdreamers, the prisoner in this cell gave us a clue that might lead to the recovery of the three remaining elemental power gems.  Naquent was supposed to organize an expedition to recover the gems, but she is behind schedule and has not left yet.”

Naquent interjects,  “I am almost ready to leave, as soon as a few more preparations are completed.  I had hoped to witness Lareth pass the final test to become the Champion of Elemental Evil.” 

The Doomdreamer with the yellow eyes speaks, “After the Champion is anointed, we will return to the ruined temple where the Fire Node is nearly excavated.  With the Fire Gem, the champion can perform the rituals to reopen the node and summon the Prince of Fire.  With Fire called to ascendancy, The Champion shall at first be weary.  The champion and the Prince will rest in the nodes, gathering their strength for the coming trials.  Imix, weakened by his travails, will grow stronger by the hour." 

The other Doomdreamer shrieks with laughter and shouts, ”Ha Ha Ha!  The Greater Temple shall be rededicated to the True Master.
The Champion shall bring the princes to the Inner Chamber.  Once the Nimbus of Darkness is formed betwixt the ovoid altars, the Orb shall channel the energy of the princes to Great Tharizdun.  Until then, Maliskra guards the Orb.  The Horn of Darkness shall open the channel.  Infused with the energy of a thousand suns, The Master shall burst forth.  Ha Ha Ha!"

The Doomdreamer with the glowing yellow eyes adds, “The fire gem is set in the Orb of Oblivion.  The other gems are lost.  But they also shall be found.  Oh, yes.  They shall.  Infinitus offered to find the power gems, as he found the fire gem, but his price is too high.  If Naquent finds the gems, the two of you will be greatly rewarded."

Naquent adds in a pleading plaintiff tone to her superiors, ”Now that we have the information we needed, shouldn’t we execute these prisoners?  Some of the Oracle’s words could be interpreted to mean that these heroes of Hommlet present a threat to our plot!  A danger that must be averted!”

Varachan has a desperate look on his face.  Hedrack sighs.  Susain Carun laughs, although you can not tell who she agrees with or who she is laughing at.  Lareth and Kelashein the Water Temple Priestess have a disinterested look on their face, as if they do not care whether you live or die.

Maliskra responds,  ”Ahh, yes, I received several written reports from you requesting that the prisoners be immediately executed because of the possible danger they present.  I also received a report from Kelashein, where she insisted that the Great Plan was doomed but for her betrayal of these so-called heroes and that she deserves a great reward for her efforts.” 

Hedrack interjects, ”Some heroes.  A few words and they were all overcome.  Lord Burne and Canoness Y’Dey are threats, not this lot of fools and outcasts.”

Maliskra replies, ”Yes, I quite agree.  These prisoners are not a threat.  They will be sacrificed to the Elder Elemental Eye, but at the appropriate time in the appropriate manner.” 

Susain interject, ”All praise the Elder Elemental Eye, Tharizdun's own eye, torn from His face, by His own hand, cast to the Elements, to spite His betrayers, to ensure His return.  All praise the Elder Elemental Eye!"

Maliskra continues, ”While we are on the topic of sacrifices, I think it is time for the last of the Azers to face his fate.”

Kelashein speaks quickly, ”Most Honored Doomdreamers, what about my reward for defeating the heroes and delivering them into captivity?”

Again Hedrack sighs.  This time Naquent glares.  Varachan has an interested look on his face while Lareth appears bored at first.

Maliskra continues, ”Hedrack said he does not have any openings for you in his organization.  And you have not received the Dream of Doom, so you may not join the Doomdreamers.  You must remain in your current position in the Water Temple.”

Kelashein has a look of despair and incomprehension on her face.  Naquent laughs out loud.

Susain Carun laughs and says, ”Susain Carun sees an alternative if you seek advancement.  Lareth has not passed the final test to become the Champion of Elemental Evil.  It is possible that he is not the champion.  If you take the test before him and become the champion, you will achieve a greater power and destiny than any of us, including even Susain Carun.”

Lareth gets an angry look on his face after hearing this and says, “I am ready to take the final test.  Let me take it and prove once and for all, that I am the Champion of Elemental Evil.”

Kelashein interjects, ”I want to take the test!”

Hedrack sighs and replies, ”Very well, we will organize the final test.  Kelashein will take it first as a reward for capturing these fools, and if she fails, then Lareth will take the test.”

The cultists walk to the corner of the room, pull the lever, and disappear.  A few minutes later, your new friend Reunox the fiery dwarf, disappears from his cell and the prison becomes pitch black.


----------



## Endur (Jun 18, 2006)

Doomdreamer mask and robes.


----------



## Xael (Jun 18, 2006)

"Well, I would have to mention that judging from the not-quite-too-short meeting, I can't say that I'm particularly fond of my fans.", Lylamwyn says dryly. "I have few spells left, but nothing that would get us out of here.", he continues and describes his small repertoire.

OOC: Spells left: _Detect Magic, Light, Message, Read Magic, Enlarge Person, Grease, Magic Missile, Command Undead, Evard's Black Tentacles_. 

Lylamwyn has lost 1 first level spell slot since his Circlet has probably been confiscated, but I'm hope it's an empty one. All other spell slots, exept the ones that were left from earlier fights, are left empty for now (I don't think I need more than 1 _Read Magic_).


----------



## Endur (Jun 19, 2006)

After the light goes out in the darkened prison, the prisoners rest and fall into fitful sleep.  Strange dreams and nightmares assault the party, possibly sent by the Doomdreamers or perhaps the Winds of Chaos.

Lenya dreams of a drunken dwarf, who urges the party to follow him to freedom.  Unfortunately the party is still trapped by the invisible walls of force, but the dwarf does not see the walls of force and does not understand why the party will not follow him to freedom.

Lylamwyn dreams that a man appears and drops the head of the dark elven wizard on the ground in front of his cell.  The man comments on the elf's rudeness and then leaves.

Belaver dreams.  He is sitting in an ancient wood, a forest older by far than the forests near Hommlet.  Some of the trees are no longer seen in the world today.  Belaver suddenly realizes that although his face and body have not changed in appearance, this is an older version of himself talking about his youth to other members of the Old Faith.
"That was a dire predicament.  In the hands of the cult, trapped!  When the moment came, wisdom showed the path.  The same wisdom that raised me to the ranks of the Hierophants later."

Raner dreams of his business partner Funky Flashman and his business, busy excavating the ruined temple of elemental evil to make a profit.  Until minions of the Doomdreamers come, and enslave Funky and his workers, putting them to work to find ancient secrets amongst the ruins.  

Rowena (Torn) dreams.  The two doomdreamers are talking about her, arguing over what to do with her.  Susain Carun wants to give Torn to the orcs, to relive the worst experience of her life.  Maliskra wants instead to send Torn to the abyss, to become a plaything of demons for eternity.  The dream fades away as the two doomdreamers continue to argue.  A new image superimposes itself, of a gleaming sword.  The sword is forged of the finest steel, with runes of law and good enscribed upon the blade.  The hilt is of silver and gold wire, most cunningly wrought.  Its guard and pommel are set with seven perfect emeralds.  Rowena has never seen anything like this sword, but can tell instantly that it is a power for good that rivals the Blade of Heironeous.

Kerwyn dreams that a beautiful woman offered him three wishes if he would destory an altar belonging to the Doomdreamers.  Kerwyn is unclear of the details of which altar or whether he accepted it, due to the fact that he was rudely awakened from his sleep.  

Neshi howls mournfully, waking the party from its sleep.


Kerwyn wakens when his body feels cold water.  Looking up, he suddenly realizes that Naquent and the Hag have removed him from the prison and have placed him in a pot.   Underneath the pot, is a pile of wood that has not yet been lit.  Floating in the water in front of him are herbs and vegetables.

Naquent smiles evilly and says, "Your companions are looking hungry for meat with their meals.  Daagra was going to cook Neshi to feed your party, but I suggested that you would make a better meal.  Before we cook you, I have a few more questions regarding the wherabouts of the elemental gems.  I won't insult you by expecting you to give us information of your own free will.  We will take what we want."

Behind Naquent and Daagra, a strange man-sized humanoid creature of horror and tentacles floats towards Kerwyn.  Its flesh is rubbery and greenish-mauve, glistening with slime.  Its head looks like a four tentacled octupus, made more horrible by a pair of bloated white eyes.


----------



## Thanee (Jun 19, 2006)

*Lenya*

_“Likewise, I got nothing to get us to freedom.”_ Lenya comments, then sits down against the wall.


----------



## Endur (Jun 19, 2006)

Varachan walks into Master Hedrack's chambers and sits down in the chair facing Hedrack.  Hedrack is hard at work reading papers and writing at his desk.

Hedrack's large bedchamber and office is richly appointed, but dire in its decor.  A wide bed with black linens and a black canopy over it, the ebony wood carved into hideous faces, stands near the north wall.  Two female skeletons rest upon the bed (one a blonde, the other a redhead) in poses that suggest they are bored.  Other dark wood furnishings include an ornate trunk, a nightstand with a lamp, a bookshelf, a desk, and a folding screen that cuts off the souteastern section of the room.  In the two corners farthest from the door stand a pair of gray stone statues, 6 feet tall, of creatures made of writhing snakes, tendrils, or tentacles.  Next to one is a black marble bathing rub, with a dark wooden towel rack next to it.  

The walls are covered in tapestries depicting normal scenes of daily life in human situations--dinner in a castle, an auction in a village, a party and so on.  Anyone looking more closely at the tapestries finds that each of them is actually more disturbing than they appear.  In each, a shadow lurcks menacingly, a character has an out of place evil grin, or soemthing even more understated gives the tapestry a feeling of wrongness.

Hedrack asks, "What is it?  I'm busy with preparations for the test.  In a few hours, the Champion will pass the final test."

Varachan responds enigmatically, "You'll never believe what just happened.  I still don't believe it myself."

Hedrack, annoyed, asks, "Well, out with it already, I don't have all day."

Varachan continues, "Ok.  I was watching Miracla and Dirass, our supposed allies from the drow city.  They were negotiating with a human warrior at the main gate.  Appearently the human warrior served a surface wizard who had heard of Dirass and wanted to trade for one of the drow wizard's spells."

Hedrack replies, "Wizards and their spellbooks.  Pah!"

Varachan continues, "Just listen, it gets better.  The human warrior's name was Lord Robilar and the wizard he served was Lord Rary of the Bright Empire."

Hedrack jumps up from his table and draws his rod of tentacles as if under attack, "What!?!?  Lord Robilar was here?  In Mount Stalagos?"

Varachan continues, "Robilar has already left Mount Stalagos.  But let me tell you what happened.  Lord Robilar named a price for a scroll of the spell he desired.  Dirass told Robilar that the price was ten times what Robilar offered.  Robilar told him that the price was a final offer.  Dirass laughed at Robilar in that condescending way that dark elves laugh at humans.  Robilar drew his sword and cut off Dirass's head in one smooth motion, the drow's head hit the floor before he finished laughing.  Robilar appearently didn't care for being insulted.  Miracla, Dirass's wife, gave Robilar the scroll and fled.  Robilar then left Mount Stalagos."

Hedrack spats out, "Good riddance.  I never wanted a wizard here anyways.  Anything we need, we can do with the powers granted by the Dark Lord.  Robilar is powerful.  Had I known that Dirass told Robilar of our location, I would have killed Dirass myself.  Robilar is a looter of dungeons and other places where wealth has accumulated.  He destroyed our operations in the Temple of Elemental Evil ten years ago."

Varachan adds, "I never saw anything like it.  Dirass must have had ten or twenty defensive enchantments upon himself for the negotiation.  His own spells as well as spells cast by Miracla.  The enchantments didn't matter.  Robilar's black sword cut through all the enchantments, dispelling them, and sliced through Dirass's neck, all in one smooth motion."

The door to Hedrack's office bursts open as Miracla enters, tears streaking down her face.
She shouts in fury, "He must die!  We are under attack!  A human slew Dirass and stole his greatest magic!  We must send the Spider Eater Riders, Chymon the Dragon, and even the Black Prince.  They must slay the human and repay this insult!"

Hedrack laughs at her.  "No.  Robilar freed the Old One from the dungeons of Castle Greyhawk, his powers and skills are beyond you or I.  If I saw Robilar coming, I would flee in the other direction, just as I did ten years ago when I ruled the Temple of Elemental Evil.  Only the Black Prince could defeat Robilar, but it is not his fight.  You will do nothing, you will forget your anger, and swallow your pride.  If I ever hear you mention Robilar again, you will find yourself on the altar, Miracla."


----------



## Dalamar (Jun 20, 2006)

"I know I've wanted to be on the lips of everyone, but this is a bit too much," Kerwyn jokes, partly to be funny but mostly just to keep his mind from fully realising how deep in trouble he is. "and tentacles aren't really my thing, ladies. And thing. So..."
Kerwyn spends a big part of the meager magical energy he had been able to gather the previous day, bringing forth the _invisibility_ spell and getting out of the pot (preferably to cover, in case area effects start flying around). If there is no quick access to cover, he'll instead try to summon everybody from their cages (if this is the control room). If neither of those is an option, then just flee at top speed.


----------



## Endur (Jun 20, 2006)

Kerwyn vanishes from sight (_invisibility_, concentration check 19+3=22 success).  

Naquent and Daagra both turn and look at the mindflayer.  Naquent says, "Where did he go?"

Kerwyn quietly removes the ropes that were tying his hands together, trying not to make it obvious that he has not yet climbed out of the pot.  The tentacled creature begins to read the thoughts of all nearby creatures (_Detect Thoughts _ DC 15 Kerwyn will save 18+ success).

The tentacled creature says, "I sense his mind is somewhere near, but I'm not sure where he is."

While the cultists are waiting for the tentacled creature's reply, Kerwyn sneaks over to the lever, turns it and clicks, freeing Belaver from his cell.  (Daagra spot check 2+, Naquent spot check 7+, Tentacled Humanoid spot check 7+).

Surprise Round
22: Belaver casts _Baleful Polymorph_ on the Tentacled Humanoid.  The humanoid transforms into a toad, but the spell does not hold and the creature resumes its aberrant shape. (SR27 caster level check 13+10=23 failed) 
15: Kerwyn (invisible) clicks the lever, teleporting Lylamwyn into the room


----------



## Manzanita (Jun 20, 2006)

_OOC:  The others are oblivious to this, aren't they.  They're in their cells in a different room?_


----------



## Endur (Jun 21, 2006)

The prison room is full of darkness.  Neshi is howling.  Those who can see in the dark (Lylamwyn, Raner, & Toriah) notice that Belaver and Kerwyn are missing.

Toriah mutters out loud, "Belaver and Kerwyn are gone!  No wonder Neshi is howling! Who's next?"


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jun 21, 2006)

Belaver chants quickly, attempting to transform the tentacled monstrosity into a tortoise before it can unleash any of the bizarre powers such aberrations often wield.  Whether successful or not, he'll then change into his familiar bear-form to engage his captors.


----------



## Endur (Jun 21, 2006)

Round 1 Initiative
25: Daagra the Hag transforms into Canoness Y'Dey and says in common"Quickly, we must escape before they can summon additional reinforcements!" 
22: Belaver transforms into a Brown Bear and moves to engage 
17: Lylamwyn casts Evard's Black Tentacles on Canoness Y'Dey, the tentacled humanoid, and Naquent (Evard 10+17 vs. Canoness 5+24 not grappled, Evard 5+17 vs. tentacled humanoid 16+7 not grappled, Evard 18+17 vs. Naquent 20+7 grappled, dmg 10)
15: Kerwyn (invisible) clicks the lever, teleporting Lenya into the room
7: Tentacled Humanoid moves out of the field of Black Tentacles, is clawed and grappled by Belaver (AOO: 16+ hit AC 18, dmg 14, grapple bear 13+20 vs. 15+7, tentacled humanoid is grappled, attempts to escape grapple by Mindblast concentration check 7+13 +4 combat casting = 24 success, Mindblast DC17 Belaver 19+ success)
1: Naquent (-10) escapes one of the Evard's Black Tentacles (5+7 vs. 3+17 fail, 19+2 vs. 2+17 success) and takes a 5' step


----------



## Pyrex (Jun 21, 2006)

Raner, wakened by Neshi's howling, looks around to see Kerwyn missing.  Then, *pop* Belaver dissappears.  Then a few moments later *pop* goes Lenya.

Rolling his shoulders, Raner loosens himself up and gets ready for a fight.  "Either we're bein rescued or they're goin to execute us.  Either way I don' plan on goin down easy."


----------



## Thanee (Jun 21, 2006)

*Lenya*

With her ability to see the unseen, Lenya also noticed how one after the other some of her companions vanished from the cells. Then suddenly the room around her changes and she finds herself in the midst of a raging battle as it seems. Seeing Kerwyn near the lever reinforces her confidence, that this might be the opportunity they had not really been expecting to happen anymore. Still a little disoriented from the sudden change, Lenya tries to assess the situation and to determine how she can best help the others.


----------



## Dalamar (Jun 21, 2006)

Kerwyn does his best to not cheer the others on, reasoning that the longer they don't know which side of the switch he is on, the less chance there is that he's hit by a stray spell.


----------



## Endur (Jun 22, 2006)

Canoness Y'Dey has arrived on the scene.  Naquent is attempting to escape from the field of Evard's Black Tentacles conjured by Lylamwyn.  Belaver has grappled the strange creature that Lylamwyn recognizes as a Mindflayer.

(the party is in room 32 on the side of the room away from the door)

Round 2 Initiative
25: Canoness Y'Dey moves out of the field of black tentacles and opens the door, calling out  "I'll hold off the reinforcements while you free the rest" 
22: Belaver claws and bites the grappled Mindflayer (1+20 vs. 20+7 fails, 14+20 vs. 4+7 success, 16+15 vs. 12+7 success, dmg 24)
20: Lenya blasts Naquent (10+ hits, dmg 17)
17: Lylamwyn 
17: Evard's Black Tentacles grapple Naquent (6+17 vs. 9+7, dmg 5)
15: Kerwyn (invisible) clicks the lever, teleporting Torn into the room
7: Mindflayer (-38, grappled by Belaver) attempts to magically transport itself far away, but Belaver's claws disrupt it's mental concentration (_Plane Shift_, concentration check 2+13+4=19 fails)
1: Naquent (-32, grappled by Evard's) fails to escape Evard's Black Tentacles (16+7 vs. 9+17 fail, 17+2 vs. 6+17 fails)


----------



## Thanee (Jun 23, 2006)

*Lenya*

Lenya blasts Naquent with eldritch energy.


----------



## Endur (Jun 23, 2006)

Naquent says, "Killed while trying to escape.  I wish I had thought of that."

Round 3 Initiative
25: Canoness Y'Dey runs out the open door, out of room 32, through room 31, into room 33
22: Belaver bites and claws the tentacled abberation into pieces (1+20 vs. 5+7, 13+15 vs. 12+7 success, 19+15 vs. 7+7 sucess, dmg 39)
20: Lenya blasts Naquent with an Eldritch Blast (19+ hit, dmg 17)
17: Lylamwyn 
17: Evard's Black Tentacles grapple Naquent (6+17 vs. 9+11, dmg 6)
15: Kerwyn (invisible) clicks the lever, teleporting Raner into the room
10: Torn's ray of _Searing Light_ burns through Naquent's chest, slaying her (9+7=16 hit, dmg 24)


----------



## Manzanita (Jun 23, 2006)

Torn doesn't really know what's going on, but knows who's side she's on.  She raises her left hand, and out flashes a beam of lethal sunlight.

_OOC: Cast searing light at Naquant.

She's got two searing light spells prepared, and will cast the other one next round at the most open opponent._


----------



## Endur (Jun 23, 2006)

Belaver, Kerwyn, Lenya, Lylamwyn, Raner, and Torn are free (in room 32).  Naquent and the Mindflayer are dead.  Canoness Y'Dey is out of sight (in room 33).

Belaver double moves out of the room with the lever and the teleportation circles through the doorway into a sitting room with a large reddish-purple carpet covering the floor.  Couches, chairs, and small tables furnish the sitting room with two iron chandaliers holding candles above the room, illuminating it.  A door to the south, closed, leads out of the sitting room as well as the hallway to the west that the Canoness took.  

Belaver follows the hallway to the west (entering room 33).  Four Large Elementals stand at each end of this room.  Canoness Y'Dey stands in the middle of the room, and she completes a conversation with the elementals by saying in Abyssal, "And Kill the Bear."

Round 4 Initiative
25: Canoness Y'Dey (in room 33) talking
25: Large Air Elemental (room 33) listening
25: Large Earth Elemental (room 33) listening
25: Large Water Elemental (room 33) listening
25: Large Fire Elemental (room 33) listening
22: Belaver (Brown Bear form) moves from room 32 through room 31 to room 33
20: Lenya moves into room 31 while detecting the presence of magic in the room she just left
17: Lylamwyn loots the Mindflayer's body
17: Evard's Black Tentacles continue to grapple Naquent's dead body 
15: Kerwyn (invisible) clicks the lever, teleporting Craven into the room
10: Torn loots the Mindflayer's body
6: Raner follows Belaver into room 31


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jun 24, 2006)

Belaver pursues that which currently appears to be the canoness.  He's not at this point sure who's masquerading as whom, so he intends to non-lethally collect her so that those with better illusion-piercing tools can make that determination.


----------



## Endur (Jun 25, 2006)

The spectral form of a man appears above Naquent's body.  "She is dead ... dead ... dead.  I am free ... free ... free."  The waving black tentacles conjured by Lylamwyn pass right through the man's eerie body.

Round 5 Initiative

25: Canoness Y'Dey (in room 33) speaks to the elementals in Abyssal "What are you waiting for?"
25: Large Air Elemental (room 33) does not act
25: Large Earth Elemental (room 33) does not act
25: Large Water Elemental (room 33) does not act
25: Large Fire Elemental (room 33) does not act
22: Belaver (Brown Bear form) attacks Canoness Y'Dey (9+15=24 , 3+15=18, 9+10=19, 3 misses vs. ac 26), but misses her 
20: Lenya moves into room 33 and detects the presence of magic
17: Lylamwyn dispels the black tentacles and approaches Naquent's body
17: Evard's Black Tentacles continue to grapple Naquent's dead body and they pass through the ghostly man that has appeared in their midst
15: Kerwyn (invisible) clicks the lever, teleports Toriah into the room
10: Torn approaches Naquent's body and talks to spirit
7: Craven moves from room 32 through 31 into 33
6: Raner arrives in room 33


----------



## Thanee (Jun 25, 2006)

*Lenya*

Lenya slowly follows Belaver, to see if she can be any help against the reinforcements, Canoness Y'Dey mentioned. On the way, she also begins to concentrate on her _Detect Magic_ ability, looking around for clues.


----------



## Dalamar (Jun 25, 2006)

"Woah... it actually worked..." Kerwyn sighs out as it seems that his spur of the moment escape plan actually worked. "The ladies can feel free to show their appreciation for me."


----------



## Manzanita (Jun 26, 2006)

Torn sees some of the others rushing from the room.  "What's going on?"  she asks.  

She's tempted to rush on out, but would love to have some gear.  Are Naquent and the mindflayer armed or armored?  If so, she'll ask Lylamwyn to dispell the tentecals so she can loot their corpses.  While waiting, she'll ask the ghost, "Who are you?"

_OOC:  This game reminds me of Mission Impossible II, where people are constantly wearing someone else's face.  It's a weird game, but cool, full of twists._


----------



## Endur (Jun 26, 2006)

Upon the Mind Flayers's body, Lylamwyn, Toriah, and Torn find: two wands (magic), a ring (magic), an arcane scroll of see invisibility, an arcane scroll of displacement, a cloak (magic), and a silver necklace with moonstones (700gp value).

Upon Naquent's body, Lylamwyn, Toriah, and Torn find: full plate (magic), heavy steel shield, masterwork morningstar, light crossbow, 10 bolts, ochre robes, boots (magic), cloak (magic), a wand, potion of gaseous form, divine scroll of true seeing, summon monster V and invisibility purge, holy symbol (obex). 

After examining the items, it becomes obvious that Naquent and the Mindflayer were well prepared to deal with invisible enemies, they just didn't think that Kerwyn was a dangerous enough threat that they should use one of their precious scrolls to find him.  

The Spirit responds, "I was a prisoner for many years ... years ... years.  I am free now ... now ... now.  I will go ... go ... go.  Beware .... Beware .... Beware.  All is not as it seems ... seems ... seems. There is a traitor among you ... you ... you."

The Spirit vanishes.


----------



## Endur (Jun 26, 2006)

Round 6 Initiative

Belaver has seen through the illusion that disguises the Hag as Canoness Y'Dey, the rest of the party has not yet interacted with the illusion and still sees Canoness Y'Dey.

25: Canoness Y'Dey (in room 33) says in common to Belaver "What? Don't attack me?  I'm holding back the evil Elementals!"
25: Large Air Elemental (room 33) looks menacing, but does not act
25: Large Earth Elemental (room 33) looks menacing, but does not act
25: Large Water Elemental (room 33) looks menacing, but does not act
25: Large Fire Elemental (room 33) looks menacing, but does not act
22: Belaver (room 33, Brown Bear form) claws and bites the Canoness (20/9+15=24 hit but does not confirm, 15+15=30 hit, 6+10=16 miss, dmg 25, grapple attempt 9+20/12+24, 15+20/2+24, Canoness is grappled)
20: Lenya (room 33) detects at least ten magical auras in the room
17: Lylamwyn 
15: Kerwyn (invisible) clicks the lever, teleports Neshi into the room
10: Torn searches Naquent's body and talks to spirit
7: Craven (room 33)
6: Raner (room 33)


----------



## Pyrex (Jun 26, 2006)

Suprised the see the Cannoness, Raner stops short.

"Cannoness Y'Dey?  How'd you get here?


----------



## Thanee (Jun 26, 2006)

*Lenya*

Lenya further concentrates on her ability to _detect magic_, focussing on the canoness now.


----------



## Manzanita (Jun 26, 2006)

"The rest of you go on.  I'm going to equip myself here.  Shout back if you really need me."  Torn takes the morningstar and smashes the heads of her fallen foes to make sure they aren't easily brought back to life.  She shakes here head.  "A traitor among us.  Isn't there always in this place."

WIth that the cleric begins to struggle into Naquent's full plate.  She plans to don the sheild and morningstar.  This will take her awhile.  If by then no one else has taken the crossbow, magic ring and cloak, she'll put those on too. Then she'll take the divine scrolls and head out.


----------



## Endur (Jun 28, 2006)

The Canoness responds to Raner, "I disguised myself as a hag."


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jun 30, 2006)

Unable to verbally accuse the hag of being a treacherous deceiver, Belaver lets his claws speak louder than words.


----------



## Pyrex (Jun 30, 2006)

Raner looks on in confusion as Belaver attacks the cannoness, "What're ye doing?"


----------



## Endur (Jun 30, 2006)

Round 7 Initiative

As Belaver continues to use his claws upon the foul Hag, she loses her patience and decides to respond back with her own wretched claws, dropping the illusion that caused the rest of the party to see her as Canoness Y'Dey.  

The bad news is that the four large evil elementals are now moving to attack Belaver.

Lylamwyn, Toriah, and Torn continue to loot Naquent's body.

Lenya detected at least ten magical auras in the room.

25: Foul Hag (-25, in room 33) claws Belaver, forcing him to release her (15+25 vs. 1+20 escaping grapple) and flees from the room (Belaver AOO 8+15=23 miss) 
25: Large Air Elemental (room 33) transforms into whirlwind form
25: Large Earth Elemental (room 33) moves and earth pounds Belaver from below (18+12+1=31, dmg 19)
25: Large Water Elemental (room 33) attacks from the other side (10+ 10-4=16 hit, dmg 11)
25: Large Fire Elemental (room 33) attacks Belaver from the other side, blasting him into unconsciousness  (20/5+10, critical hit, dmg 20, no fire damage because the bear's fur is wet)
22: Belaver (-50, room 33, Brown Bear form) stabilizes  
22: Neshi moves into room 33 and rejoins Belaver, barking over his wounded body at the elementals
20: Lenya (room 33) blasts the elementals with an _Eldritch Chain_ (Earth Elemental 15+ hit, dmg 19, Fire Elemental 11+ hit, dmg 10, Air Elemental 11+ hit, dmg 5)
17: Lylamwyn 
15: Kerwyn (invisible) clicks the lever, teleports the stupified Lammasu into the room
10: Torn searches Naquent's body 
7: Craven (room 33) moves into the midst of the Elementals and says "Back Foul Spawn of the Abyss" 
6: Raner (room 33)


----------



## Thanee (Jun 30, 2006)

*Lenya*

Since detecting magic doesn't seem to work, Lenya decides to blast the elementals to help Belaver. She targets the earth elemental and then the fire and air elementals with her newly developed _Eldritch Chain_. Lenya also moves as far away as possible, while still keeping the elementals in range of her eldritch powers.


----------



## Endur (Jul 2, 2006)

Round 8 Initiative

Belaver is unconscious but stabilized.  With Neshi and Craven above standing above his body.  Neshi growls and bites at the air while Craven boldly stands atop Belaver's form, telling the abyss spawn to go back from whence they came.  "Foul Spawn of the Abyss, go back where you came from." 

Torn continues to remove armor from Naquent's body.

Lenya detected at least ten magical auras in the room.

The Foul Hag has fled from the Elemental room(33), out a doorway down a corridor in the opposite direction away from the prison area (heading away from room 32).

The winged lion stops drooling and its drowsy eyes open wide as it says, "We should flee from this place.  We must not be recaptured by the servants of evil."

25: Foul Hag (-25) fleeing, enters room 34 
25: Large Air Elemental (room 33) Air elemental dissipitates into thin air.
25: Large Earth Elemental (room 33) merges down into the floor.
25: Large Water Elemental (room 33) quenches the Fire Elemental and then evaporates.
25: Large Fire Elemental (room 33) is quenched by the Water Elemental
22: Belaver (-50, room 33, Brown Bear form) 
22: Neshi barks over Belaver's wounded body at the vanished elementals
20: Lenya (room 33) 
17: Lylamwyn 
16: Toriah goes to rejoin Belaver, Craven, Lenya, etc. 
15: Kerwyn (invisible)
10: Torn starts removing armor from Naquent's body 
9: Winged Lion (Lammasu)
7: Craven (room 33) 
6: Raner (room 33)


----------



## Thanee (Jul 2, 2006)

*Lenya*

Seeing no way to catch the fleeing hag in time, Lenya keeps her distance from the elementals, and if they move to attack any of her allies, she will continue to blast them.

_“We should move quickly now, they will soon come for us. Back to the dragon room and get our stuff. We will need it! Hopefully the dragon won't be there...”_


----------



## Endur (Jul 3, 2006)

Lylamwyn mentally sifts through legends and lore he has heard about winged lions.  He suspects that the creature Kerwyn rescued is a Lammasu, an extraplanar emissary of the powers of good.

Torn has seen and heard descriptions of the good winged lions who are minions of Heironeous, but she has never seen one in person before being taking prisoner by the cultists.


----------



## Pyrex (Jul 3, 2006)

"He's right, we need to be gettin out of here.  Craven, help me bring Belaver."

With that, Raner goes about trying to figure a useful way to drag the unconscious bear.


----------



## Thanee (Jul 3, 2006)

*Lenya*

_“I can bring Belaver. I tried to figure out a way to get out of those damn cells, and I think I finally have an idea how to recreate the teleportation effect, that brought us in and out of there. Let's see!”_

Lenya then moves to Belaver's side and touches the druid, and suddenly, the bear vanishes. A few seconds later, Lenya vanishes as well.

From the adjacent room, her voice can be heard afterwards. _“Yay! It works!”_


----------



## Endur (Jul 3, 2006)

Craven heals Belaver, restoring him to a staggered state (healing for 6, Belaver is at zero hit points).


----------



## Manzanita (Jul 4, 2006)

Torn will pause in her work to cast a couple cure critical wounds on Beleaver, dropping 'blindness' and one of her 'dispel magics'


----------



## Endur (Jul 4, 2006)

Belaver is fully healed from Torn's efforts.

The Winged Lion urges the assembled party, "Thank you for freeing me.  But we must flee before we are overwhelmed yet again by our former captors.  Let us come back to this place with reinforcements."


----------



## Endur (Jul 4, 2006)

Flashback to the night the party first gathered at the Inn in Hommlet ... Elmo is speaking

"So there I was, adventuring with my Brother Otto in the Temple of Elemental Evil.  Demons and other foul creatures around every bend, sneaking sometimes, and fighting othertimes.  I'm not too proud to admit that we ran some too.

"We weren't the only adventurers in the Temple of Elemental Evil, either.  My brother Otto was a Knight of the Hart and an agent of the King of Keoland, set to watch over the wards that trapped the Demon Queen within the bowels of the Temple.  There were other groups of adventurers, but you never knew for sure who was backing them and what their real goal was.  The followers of the Old One, Hedrack and his crowd, were attempting to use the imprisoned Demon Queen of Fungi in their own foul schemes.  The meddling Circle of Eight also had their agents running rampant in the dungeon, especially Robilar the Traitor, who freed the Demon Queen from the final wards in exchange for three wishes.   

"After the Demon Queen was freed, all four sublevels were collapsed and buried in stone.  Good thing its buried, since there were portals that led to the Elemental planes and to the Abyss.  

"The whole place was a maze, with wandering monsters everywhere.  We met some adventurers who had been trapped down there for weeks or months. 

"Nasty.  Gives me shivers just remembering it."


----------



## Endur (Jul 4, 2006)

The party heads in the direction that they surmise lead to the Dragon's lair and their former equipment.  Fully aware that every moment they linger is another moment for the Hag to summon additional reinforcements, the party drags Naquent's armored body along with them instead of waiting for Torn to remove Naquent's armor.

The party enters an octagonal chamber (room 34) that rises high up into the ridge, the ceiling out of sight.  There are three exits from the room besides the Eastern door the party entered through, a western door, a southern door, and a flight of steps leading to the north.  To the north is a flight of stairs going down to a tall black door bound in silvery metal with a large white circle (symbol of the air temple) carved into the door in relief, edged with silver.  No handle, hinges, or other conventional door trapings are visible (probably the Air Door Leading to the Air Bridge).

Four adult arrowhawks plunge out of the darkness above to attack the party with bolts of lightning.


----------



## Thanee (Jul 5, 2006)

*Lenya*

_“Watch out!”_

When the creatures attack, Lenya jumps back as her instincts take over, then she aims her own blasts against them to return the favor.


OOC: Noxious Eldritch Chain against (up to) three of them.


----------



## Pyrex (Jul 5, 2006)

Raner jumps back, trying to dodge the lightning blasts.

OOC:  Total Defense.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jul 5, 2006)

Belaver will drop his Cure Critical in order to summon a Large air elemental, commanding it to use its whirlwind powers to disperse the arrowhawks.


----------



## Manzanita (Jul 5, 2006)

Torn will try to hit one with her remaining scorching ray spell


----------



## Endur (Jul 6, 2006)

Round 1
22: Belaver (Brown Bear form) begins summoning a Large Air Elemental 
22: Neshi barks (full defense)
17: Torn casts _Searing Light_ at an Arrowhawk (15+ hit, dmg 27)
16: Lenya sends an _Eldritch Chain of Noxious Blasts _ at three Arrowhawks, but misses the fast moving creatures (1+ miss) 
16: Toriah dodges (full defense)
13: Craven dodges (full defense)
12: Four Adult Arrowhawks (-27) send electrical blasts at the party (17+12=29 hit Neshi dmg 10, 10+12=22 hit Kerwyn dmg 11, 6+12=18 hit Craven dmg 10, 7+12=19 Lenya dmg 2)
11: Kerwyn 
11: Lylamwyn 
8: Winged Lion (Lammasu) flies up and breathes a cone of fire at the arrowhawks (DC21 dmg 34, Reflex 15+10 pass, 7+ fail, 4+ fail, 16+ pass; dmg 17-10=7, dmg 34-10=24, 24, 7) 
6: Raner dodges (full defense)


----------



## Endur (Jul 6, 2006)

Round 2
22: Large Air Elemental arrives in whirlwind form, spinnings one of the Arrowhawks out of control(DC 16 dmg 6, 20+ pass, 19+ pass, 18+ pass, 5+10=15 fail)
22: Belaver (Brown Bear form) changes form to that of a Dire Bat
22: Neshi (-10, full defense) barks
17: Torn casts _Blindness_ on an Adult Arrowhawk, but it resists the spell (16+5=21)
16: Lenya (-2) sends an _Eldritch Chain of Noxious Blasts _ at three Arrowhawks, but misses the fast moving creatures (2+ miss) 
16: Toriah dodges (full defense)
13: Craven dodges (-10, full defense)
12: Four Adult Arrowhawks (-34, -24, -24, -13 and trapped in whirlwind).  Three send electrical blasts at the party while the fourth escapes out of the whirlwind (8+12=20 hit Lenya dmg 10, 15+12=27 hit Belaver dmg 9, 19+12=31 hit Neshi dmg 11; Reflex DC16 6+10=16)
11: Kerwyn (-11)
11: Lylamwyn 
8: Winged Lion (Lammasu, flying) casts Holy Smite on the Arrowhawks, vaporizing one of the arrowhawks and wounding the other three (Dmg 21, DC17, 1+ fail dmg 21 dead, 12+ pass dmg 10, 16+ pass dmg 10, 12+ pass dmg 10)  
6: Raner dodges (full defense)


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jul 6, 2006)

Belaver, seeing the inefficacy of the whirlwind, orders the elemental to fight the arrowhawks in a more conventional fashion, and himself assumes the form of a dire bat to do the same.


----------



## Manzanita (Jul 7, 2006)

Torn will cast blindness on the least injured of the hawks.


----------



## Endur (Jul 7, 2006)

Round 3
22: Large Air Elemental in whirlwind form, attempts to spin the Arrowhawks, but they are too agile (DC 16 dmg 3, 17+ pass, 16+ pass, 15+ pass)
22: Belaver (-9, Dire Bat form) flies and attempts to bite, but misses (1+)
22: Neshi (-21, full defense) barks
17: Torn 
16: Lenya (-12) sends an _Eldritch Chain of Noxious Blasts _ at three Arrowhawks and hits one of the fast moving creatures, blasting it out of the sky (13+ hit, dmg 21, dead, 3+ miss) 
16: Toriah dodges (full defense)
13: Craven dodges (-10, full defense)
12: Two Adult Arrowhawks (-34, -34) send electrical blasts at the party(11+12=23 hit the Lammasu dmg 12, 13+12=25 hit Lammasu dmg 13)
11: Kerwyn (-11)
11: Lylamwyn 
8: Winged Lion (-25, Lammasu, flying) flies and claws an Arrrowhawk (5+12=17 miss)
6: Raner dodges (full defense)


----------



## Endur (Jul 7, 2006)

Round 4
22: Large Air Elemental in whirlwind form, spins one of the Arrowhawks out of control into a wall killing it, but the other is too agile (DC 16 dmg 7, 8+10 pass, 5+10 fail)
22: Belaver (-9, Dire Bat form) flies and attempts to bite, but misses (1+)
22: Neshi (-21, full defense) barks
17: Torn 
16: Lenya (-12) sends an _Eldritch Chain of Noxious Blasts _ at the last Arrowhawk and hits the fast moving creatures, blasting it out of the sky (6+ hit, dmg 22, dead) 
16: Toriah dodges (full defense)
13: Craven dodges (-10, full defense)
11: Kerwyn (-11)
11: Lylamwyn 
8: Winged Lion (-25, Lammasu, flying) casts _Cure Serious Wounds _ on self (healing 23)
6: Raner dodges (full defense)

The battle is over.  The party is wounded but triumphant.  But before the party even had the opportunity to bind wounds, new enemies enter the chamber form the western door.


----------



## Endur (Jul 7, 2006)

An awful stench fills the room as the west door opens to reveals the Hag that fled earlier, a Troglydyte cultist, and four large reptiles of a type you have never seen before (they look like alligators except with taller legs designed for rapid movement, similar to what a great cat might have).   Half a dozen Ogres are in the corridor beyond.

The Hag flexes her claws and says, "Naughty wayward children ... Daagra knows how to discipline bad boys and girls."

Lenya, Toriah, and Lylamwyn feel sick from the foul stench (DC13 fort: Belaver 15+, Neshi 16+, Torn 8+, Lenya 2+ fail, Toriah 3+ fail, Craven 19+, Kerwyn 12+, Lylamwyn 3+ fail, Raner 16+, Daagra 18+, Lammasu 13+, Ogre 8+6 pass, 10+, 3+ fail, 4+ fail, 11+, 15+).  

Round 5
22: Large Air Elemental in whirlwind form, attempts to spin the cultists and then ends its whirlwind (DC 16 dmg 7, Ukemil 8+12 pass, Daagra 4+12 pass, reptiles 2+ fail, 16+ pass, 3+ fail, 18+ pass; Ogres 19+ pass, 18+ pass, 16-2=14 fail, 7+ fail, 17+ pass, 12+ fail)
22: Belaver (-9, Dire Bat form, flying) begins casting _Summon Nature's Ally VI_ summoning a Huge Earth Elemental
22: Neshi (-21) moves and bites Ukemil the Trog (17+9-5 expertise=21 miss)
17: Torn casts _Blade Barrier _ into the Corridor onto the Reptiles, Hag, and Ogres, slaying all of the Ogres and wounding the reptiles (Dmg 34 DC19 Reflex Ukemil 7+12=19 pass, Hag 17+ pass, Reptiles 2+ fail, 15+ pass, 10+ fail, 3+ fail, Ogres 1+ fail, 18+ fail, 8+ fail, 4+ fail, 14+ fail, 1+ fail; Blade Barrier 9+11 vs. SR 19, will affect the Hag; 4+, 3+, 6+, 17+ vs. SR 13 will affect the Reptiles) 
17: 6 Ogres (-7 sick, -7 sick, -7) are blocked outside the room and can't do anything
16: Lenya (-12, sick) readies an action
16: Toriah (sick)
13: Craven calls out,  "Foul Spawn of the Abyss, go back from whence you came" 
11: Kerwyn (-11)
11: Lylamwyn (sick)
9: Ukemil the Trog moves and speaks, "Give my regards to Jubilex" as he attempts to cast a spell inflicting the dread disease _Slimy Doom_ upon Raner, but he is interrupted by Lenya's Noxious Chain of Eldritch Blasts (Lenya touch attack 9+1 pbs +10 -2 sick =18 vs. touch ac 18 hit, dmg 18, Noxious DC21 Fort 11+13=24 pass, concentration check 13+10=23 vs. DC 31 spell is lost; second Eldritch Blast Hag 1+ miss) 
9: Four large reptiles (-41, -41, -34) move and attack Kerwyn, Craven, Neshi, and Toriah (Kerwyn bite 8+12=20 hit, dmg 8, improved grab 17+17 vs. 10+, Kerwyn grappled; Craven 20/10+ critical dmg 17 improved grab 12+17 vs. 11+ Craven grappled, Neshi 18+12=30 vs. 23, dmg 16 improved grab 12+17 vs. 20+20 Neshi is not grappled; Toriah 9+12=21 hit dmg 5 improved grab 6+ 17 vs. 4+ Toriah grappled)
8: Winged Lion (-2, Lammasu, flying) attacks the Reptile attacking Craven (17+, 13+, 13+, 20/20; Dmg 33)
7: Daagra the Hag is unable to retreat due to the blade barrier and she bites Neshi (1+ miss, 5+21=26 miss, 16+16=32 hit; dmg 6)
6: Raner grapples Ukemil the Troglydyte (16+ hit, 16+ vs. 15+, Ukemil is grappled, dmg 5)


----------



## Thanee (Jul 7, 2006)

*Lenya*

Keeping a healthy distance, as usual, Lenya has her eyes fixed on the troglodyte. _I hate this stench..._ she thinks, coughing slightly.


OOC: Ready an _Noxious Eldritch Chain_ on the trog and any two other targets (hag preferred); triggered when the trog does anything else but move/move-equivalent.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jul 7, 2006)

Belaver sees little choice but to use his summonings to keep the various monsters at bay; he uses a Summon Nature's Ally VI to bring forth a Huge Earth Elemental in between the party and the new assailants, then orders the air elemental to focus its attacks on the hag.


----------



## Thanee (Jul 10, 2006)

*Lenya*

As long as the location permits, Lenya moves to about fourty feet distance to the troglodyte, and readies again.


----------



## Pyrex (Jul 10, 2006)

Weaponless, Raner decides his best course is to try and prevent the Trog from casting any more spells.

Raner moves and attempts to start a Grapple with Ukemil.


----------



## Endur (Jul 11, 2006)

The reptiles and the Hag fight the party and the Elementals summoned by Belaver.  

Half a dozen ogres were sliced and diced by the blade barrier that Torn conjured.

Round 6
22: Large Air Elemental attacks Ukemil the Trog (5+17=22 hit, 15+12=27 hit, dmg 19)
22: Huge Earth Elemental appears and crushes the Reptiles fighting Neshi, Craven, and Toriah (PA 16, 14+9=23 hit, dmg 38 slay reptile cleave;  13+9=22 hit, dmg 38 slay reptile; 12+9=21 hit, dmg 32 slay reptile) 
22: Belaver (-9, Dire Bat form, flying)
22: Neshi (-43) bites Ukemil the Trog (17+9-5=21 hit, dmg 8)
17: Torn casts Greater command on Ukemil, the Hag, and the last reptile "Halt"(18+ Ukemil passes, 8+ reptile fails, 18+ Hag passes; Reptile 19+11=30 vs. SR 13, spell affects reptile)  
16: Toriah (-5, sick) moves and kicks the grappled Ukemil (16+ hit, dmg 15)
13: Craven wrestles Ukemil, knocking him out (-17, grapples Ukemil, dmg 5) 
11: Kerwyn (-19) attempts to escape from the grapple (9+ vs. 6+, 12+ vs. 19+ fail)
11: Lylamwyn (sick)
9: Lenya (-12, sick) attempts to blast Daagra the Hag (16+ hits, 2+11 vs. SR19, no effect) and backs up
9: Ukemil the Trog (-60, unconscious)  
9: large reptile (-41, grappling Kerwyn, commanded to "Halt") 
8: Winged Lion (-2, Lammasu) slays the reptile grappling Kerwyn (6+ hit, 12+ hit, 4+ hit, 7+ hit, dmg 31) 
7: Daagra the Hag () runs through the Blade Barrier to escape the party (reflex 11+ pass, dmg 34/2=17)
6: Raner () pursues Daagra through the blade barrier (reflex 18+ pass, dmg 34/2=17)


----------



## Manzanita (Jul 11, 2006)

Torn will cast blade barrier to keep the hag and ogres out of the room.  She'll actually aim it directly on the hag if feasible.

If this works, she'll cast greater command at the reptiles, calling for them to "Halt"

Then she'll take the heavy steel sheild and MW morningstar she took from Naquent and lay into them.


----------



## Pyrex (Jul 11, 2006)

Once Toriah knocks out the grappled Ukemil, Raner drops him and moves to grapple Daagra.


----------



## Thanee (Jul 11, 2006)

*Lenya*

Since the hag seems to be protected, Lenya will now focus her attention on the reptiles, beginning with the ones that appear to be most dangerous to her and her companions.


----------



## Endur (Jul 11, 2006)

The evil cultists have been beaten, all down save for the fleeing hag.  The reptiles and ogres lie dead up on the ground.  The troglydyte cultist is heavily wounded and unconscious.

Round 7
22: Large Air Elemental flies over the blade barrier to attack the Hag  (5+17=22 miss)
22: Huge Earth Elemental moves through the Blade Barrier to pursue the Hag (Reflex save 2+, dmg 34) 
22: Belaver (-9, Dire Bat form, flying) delays 
22: Neshi (-43) delays
17: Torn dispels the _Blade Barrier_ and pursues the hag
17: Belaver (-9, Dire Bat form, flying) pursues the hag after the Blade Barrier falls
22: Neshi (-43) barks and pursues the Hag after the Blade Barrier falls 
16: Toriah (-5, sick) 
13: Craven pursues the Hag
11: Kerwyn (-19) 
11: Lylamwyn (sick)
9: Lenya (-12, sick) detects magic and attempts to loot the unconcscious trog
9: Ukemil the Trog (-60, unconscious)  
8: Winged Lion (-2, Lammasu) pursues the Hag 
7: Daagra the Hag (-17) flees (Air Elemental AOO 17+ hit, dmg 8; Lammasu AOO 14+12=26, dmg 12)
6: Raner (-17) pursues the fast moving Daagra


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jul 11, 2006)

Belaver orders the elementals after the hag, but does not risk the blade barrier himself; if he can fly around it, he'll pursue, but otherwise not.


----------



## Endur (Jul 11, 2006)

The party is victorious.  All of the enemies are slain except for the troglydyte cultist that was taken prisoner and the hag that is fleeing. 

Round 8
22: Large Air Elemental moves and attacks the Hag  (10+17=27 hit, dmg 12)
22: Huge Earth Elemental (-34) pursues the Hag  
17: Torn pursues the Hag
17: Belaver (-9, Dire Bat form, flying) pursues the hag 
22: Neshi (-43) howls while pursuing the Hag 
16: Toriah (-5, sick) 
13: Craven pursues the Hag
11: Kerwyn (-19) 
11: Lylamwyn (sick)
9: Lenya (-12, sick) detects the presence of magic on the Trog
9: Ukemil the Trog (-60, unconscious)  
8: Winged Lion (-2, Lammasu) pursues the Hag 
7: Daagra the Hag (-37) flees (Air Elemental AOO 14+ hit, dmg 10; Lammasu AOO 9+12=21 miss)
6: Raner (-17) pursues the fast moving Daagra (but all Raner can see is the Huge Earth Elemental in front of him, presumbably pursuing the hag too)


----------



## Thanee (Jul 11, 2006)

*Lenya*

Not wanting to waste much time, Lenya begins _detecting magic_.


----------



## Endur (Jul 11, 2006)

Daagra darts through a doorway down a flight of stairs into a strange room (38).  Each wall is covered with two rows of vertically suspended men, encased in metallic cocoons so that only their faces and hands are visible.  The height of the room, floor to ceiling is about 20 feet, and four of these men are encased in metal, two above two, every ten feet.  It taeks a moment to register that all these men are exactly identical.

Daagra shape shifts into the form of a beautiful demoness.

Round 9
22: Large Air Elemental moves and attacks Daagra  (2+17=19 miss)
22: Huge Earth Elemental (-34) pursues 
17: Torn pursues the hag
17: Belaver (-9, Dire Bat form, flying) pursues  
22: Neshi (-43) howls while pursuing
16: Toriah (-5, sick) 
13: Craven pursues
11: Kerwyn (-19) 
11: Lylamwyn (sick)
9: Lenya (-12, sick) detects magic on the Trog's short sword, his leather armor, a wand, and a scroll.  She also found 110 gp, an iron key, an iron knife, 2 javelins, and an unholy symbol.   
9: Ukemil the Trog (-60, unconscious)  
8: Winged Lion (-2, Lammasu) pursues 
7: Daagra the Demoness (-47) moves into the room and changes into demonic form (Air Elemental AOO 9+17 hit, dmg 10)
6: Raner (-17) pursues the fast moving Daagra (but all Raner can see is the Huge Earth Elemental in front of him)


----------



## Endur (Jul 11, 2006)

Map
room 38 strange room Daagra has been pursued to
room 37 was the room Daagra fled through
room 34 was the room with the ArrowHawks where the battle with the reptiles also took place
room 33 was where Canoness Y'Dey (or the Hag) sent the Elementals at the party
room 32 was where Kerwyn and the party escaped from Naquent, the Mindflayer, and the Hag


----------



## Endur (Jul 11, 2006)

Daagra the beautiful demoness cackles and laughs insanely as the wind blows her hair and she flaps her wings.

Round 10
22: Large Air Elemental moves and attacks Daagra  (9+17=26 miss)
22: Huge Earth Elemental (-34) pursues 
17: Torn prusues
17: Belaver (-9, Dire Bat form, flying) enters the room with the laughing demoness
22: Neshi (-43) howls and bounds down the stairs into the room towards the laughing demoness
16: Toriah (-5, sick) 
13: Craven pursues
11: Kerwyn (-19) 
11: Lylamwyn (sick)
9: Lenya (-12, sick)  
9: Ukemil the Trog (-60, unconscious)  
8: Winged Lion (-2, Lammasu) enters the room with the laughing demoness 
7: Daagra the Demoness (-47) calls out, "Feel the power of pure hatred, focused and intensified.  Feel it now!"  An evil aura begins to build about her. 
6: Raner (-17) pursues the fast moving Daagra (but all Raner can see is the Huge Earth Elemental in front of him)


----------



## Manzanita (Jul 12, 2006)

Seeing that the blade barrier has served its purpose, Torn will dismiss it, and move in to aid Raner in killing the hag.  Torn hopes to strike her with the morningstar.


----------



## Thanee (Jul 12, 2006)

*Lenya*

Once everything is secured (leaving the armor, unless the aura is rather strong, that is), Lenya heads after the others in pursuit of the hag.


----------



## Endur (Jul 12, 2006)

Lenya and Lylamwyn removed the leather armor from the Trog's body before following the rest of the party in the pursuit.  Kerwyn and Toriah dragged the still-armored body of Naquent along with them.

As the party passes through the hall littered with Ogre corpses, the unarmed members of the party can take a knife from a dead ogre (thus equipping themselves with the equivalent of a short sword).


----------



## Endur (Jul 12, 2006)

As the Huge Earth Elemental approaches the doorway into the room the Demoness entered, it appears obvious that the elemental is too large for the doorway and too large for the stairway beyond the doorway.

Neither the door nor the stairs nor Daagra's Demonic form slows down the Huge Earth Elemental.

The Elemental passes through the floor, the ceiling and the walls adjacent to the doorway.  In the room beyond, the Elemental passes through as a tidal wave of earth and stone.  Belaver, Neshi, and the Air Elemental can barely get out of the way in time before the Earth Elemental engulfs the demoness.

Round 11
22: Large Air Elemental moves and attacks Daagra  (18+17=35 hit, 11+17=28 hit, dmg 21 )
22: Huge Earth Elemental (-34) enters the room and attacks Daagra (2+25=27 hit, dmg 17) 
17: Torn pursues and arrives near the gaping hole of a doorway
17: Belaver (-9, Dire Bat form, flying in the room) bites at Daagra, but misses (12+5) 
22: Neshi (-43) bites at Daagra but misses (7+)
16: Toriah (-5, sick) dragging Naquent's body
13: Craven enters the room, dropping down where the stairway once was
11: Kerwyn (-19) dragging Naquent's body
11: Lylamwyn (sick) carrying loot
9: Lenya (-12, sick)  carrying loot  
8: Winged Lion (-2, Lammasu) claws at Daagra but misses (7+)
7: Daagra the Demoness (-85) creates a cloud of fog that fills the room and disappears in the fog
6: Raner (-17) moves and arrives near the gaping hole of a doorway


----------



## Endur (Jul 12, 2006)

Belaver, Neshi, the elementals, Craven, and the Lammasu are in the room full of fog.  Torn and Raner are at the entrance to the room.  Lenya, Lylamwyn, Kerwyn, and Toriah are bringing up the rear, trying to catch up to the rest of the party.


Round 12
22: Large Air Elemental moves and scatters the fog, revealing where Daagra is hiding
22: Huge Earth Elemental (-34) crushes the revealed Daagra (2+25=27 hit, 17+25=42 hit, dmg 51) 

After being slain, Daagra reverts to the form of a tall ugly hag.

The party regroups in the strange room.  Craven heals Neshi for 16 points.

The Earth Elemental starts making a strange noise.  Almost sounds like laughing. 

Craven stares at the elemental, and then says in a shocked accusing voice, "Its an evil elemental.   You summoned a servant of Ogremoch, Belaver."

Belaver doesn't know how it happened, as he normally can't summon evil elementals, but Belaver has a sinking suspician that the Earth Elemental is in fact an evil elemental.

The party finds the following equipment on Daagra's body: magical gauntlets, magical chain shirt, non-magical platinum bracelet (worth 200 gp), nonmagical longbow, nonmagical knife.


----------



## Endur (Jul 12, 2006)

After the party regroups, with all of the fleeing cultists accounted for, the party takes the time to remove the plate armor from Naquent's body and put it on Torn.  Other members of the party wear the chain shirt and leather armor recovered from Daagra and the Trog.  The Ogres wore plate armor, but it was much too large to be useful for humans other than as improvised breastplate armor.

After casting some healing spells, the party then moves towards the firedoor to recover the missing equipment.

The party walks approximiately 300' feet to the south, passing several elaborately decorated halls.  

(42) Spreading out both vertically and horizontally, this large chamber is dimly torchlit so that the full 60' vaulted ceiling is visible.  The walls and ceiling have been elaborately painted iwth images of men and women (mostly human) dressed in ochre robes.  In the middle of the room is a dais with bronze statues depicting six more similarly dressed individuals.  The man with the most elaborate robes and insignia looks identical to the man you saw in the strange chamber (38) cocooned in some terrible device.

(44) Another vast hall, this time with a vaulted ceiling 30' high, is furnished with a number of long wooden tables flanked by benches.  A raised area along the east wall holds another table with four chairs on one side, so that those seated in them would face the rest of the room.  Behind the table are six long purple banners with alternating black triangles with inverted Ys and black upside down two step pyramids.  The west wall has a shelf about ten feet up, upon which rest gargoyles of grey stone.  An archway of carved skulls girds each of the entrances to this hall.

The party finally enters the Dragon's Den, to discover to their dismay that the Dragon and his hoard are missing.  Opening the secret trapdoor in the floor, they discover that all of their equipment and the treasures from the trapped alcoves are also gone.

Not even a copper piece was left behind.


----------



## Thanee (Jul 12, 2006)

*Lenya*

_“So much for that... what do we do now? Without weapons for Raner and Craven and Lylamwyn's spellbook I see little point to go up against them.”_


----------



## Endur (Jul 13, 2006)

Craven, wearing a makeshift breastplate from pieces of Ogre sized plate armor and armed with an ogre-sized knife, responds to Lenya with a dreamy wistful quality in his voice, "I'm not afraid of the Hordes of the Abyss."

Then he adds with a more pragmatic tone:

"It has been many weeks since we left Hommlet.  Perhaps we should report what we have found to our superiors and tell our families and loved ones that we are still alive."


----------



## Pyrex (Jul 13, 2006)

"Aye, now might be a good time to pull back.  As ye say, we can hardly fight them right now."


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jul 13, 2006)

Endur said:
			
		

> Then he adds with a more pragmatic tone:
> 
> "It has been many weeks since we left Hommlet.  Perhaps we should report what we have found to our superiors and tell our families and loved ones that we are still alive."



Belaver chirps and nods in agreement.


----------



## Endur (Jul 14, 2006)

Toriah adds, "But what about the rest of Torn's adventuring party?  And this ambassador they were trying to rescue?  And these Doomdreamers and their plot to end the world?"


----------



## Pyrex (Jul 14, 2006)

We'll still rescue and stop them, respective-like.  But if'n we get captured again I doubt they'll give us another chance to escape.


----------



## Thanee (Jul 14, 2006)

*Lenya*

_“The rest of the adventuring party is of no concern anymore. It has taken far too long and we have found zero traces of them, which we could follow. If we happen to stumble upon them at some point, and they are not yet dead, or worse, then we will rescue them, of course, but we should focus our attention on other, more pressing goals now. We need to re-equip ourselves in order to stand a chance. We need protection against this spell the priest used to disable all of us with just a few words. And we need to stop the doomdreamers, better sooner than later, so let's hurry!”_


----------



## Endur (Jul 14, 2006)

Toriah responds, "But hurry where and how?  Hommlet and Verbobonc are far away from here.  And where do we rest and recuperate?  I do not like the idea of resting in the Dragon's den, as this is where we were captured previously."


----------



## Thanee (Jul 14, 2006)

*Lenya*

_“I'd prefer to leave this whole complex to rest. Then come back in a few days, when we have re-equipped ourselves in some fashion.”_


----------



## Endur (Jul 15, 2006)

Craven asks, "I have heard that wizards have ways of traveling miles and miles that do not involve walking.  Can any of you magically move us to Hommlet or Verbobonc so we don't have to spend a month walking?"


----------



## Endur (Jul 15, 2006)

Travel Times (on foot or with wagons)
Hommlet to Moathouse: 1 day
Hommlet to Temple of Elemental Evil/Nulb: 2 days
Hommlet to Verbobonc: 6 days
Hommlet to Rastor: 16 days (because of hills and lack of roads, would be 12 days otherwise)

Verbobonc to Temple of Elemental Evil/Nulb: 6 days 
Verbobonc to Rastor: 12 days (bypasses the Kron Hills)

Rastor to Mount Stalagos/Crater Ridge Mines/Outer Fane: 1/2 day

Traveling on horseback will cut travel time in half.


----------



## Endur (Jul 15, 2006)

continued in Endur's Return to TOEE part 3


----------

